# To-LOVE-Ru - Trouble



## gnutte (May 6, 2006)

Surprising no one has made a thread about this new jump manga yet. It's drawn by the author of Black Cat.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 10, 2006)

ahh it is already thread, i will keep alive  

lastest chapter is 18  let me know about need upload i will planning to post in tuesday


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh wow, didn't see this thread. Well, after two or so months I finally got down to reading 17 chapters and it's funny and gorgeous. Your typical school-life romance plus supernatural elements makes this series a winner.

Baby Raptor, if it's possible could you upload Chapter 18 scanslated?


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Ima ask you for everything manga now.



lol no problem really.

If anyone else needs chapter uploads just say so.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 11, 2006)

I just started reading this manga and it's good. 

Lala reminds me of Nono from Gunbuster 2... also her character desing is very simliar to Nono's..  

So far I predict the boy will end up with Lala and really end up marrying her at the end of the series. Slowly he'll start falling in love with Lala which begins at the end of chapter 19 is where he starts having "feelings" towards Lala.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 11, 2006)

i will planning to upload in tommorrow for 1-18 in  but hehe  Lee


----------



## DKFize (Sep 11, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> So far I predict the boy will end up with Lala and really end up marrying her at the end of the series. Slowly he'll start falling in love with Lala which beings at the end of chapter 19 is where he starts having "feelings" towards Lala.


Hmm, though I am a Lala fan, I don't see Rito leaving Haruna.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 11, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> Hmm, though I am a Lala fan, I don't see Rito leaving Haruna.



Well looking at the premise the whole marriage thing he'll end up marrying her at the end. Right now he clearly likes Haruna but slowly he'll end up liking Lala more then Haruna near the end of the series. He will end up defeating all the other candidates who want to marry Lala and will complete the Marriage Ceremony.

Just my guess there.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2006)

Lala's cute, but I hope Rito sticks with Haruna. Sure I bet he'll switch sides sooner or later but in the end there will be always one.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Lala's cute, but I hope Rito sticks with Haruna. Sure I bet he'll switch sides sooner or later but in the end there will be always one.



I've never really like Haruna type of character I prefer Lala's type of character.

Yes there can only be one. I wonder who's head won't be cut off?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 For some of you may have not known that was a Highlander reference that I just made


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 11, 2006)

Lala may end up with Zastin though. 

I like Zastin, he's so friggin' hilarious. 

Actually, scratch what I said about Lala and Zastin. The dog's gonna be with him forever.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Lala may end up with Zastin though.
> 
> I like Zastin, he's so friggin' hilarious.
> 
> Actually, scratch what I said about Lala and Zastin. The dog's gonna be with him forever.



I agree with you about him having a higher chance ending up with the dog rather then with Lala...


----------



## DKFize (Sep 11, 2006)

chapter 19 is available on KEFI via IRC..which I don't have btw


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome, thanks Baby Raptor!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 12, 2006)

i love to help everyone   thank you for giving rep to me  
let me know anything , i will planning to upload 1-19 chapter in one pack in tommorrow for future fan


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 12, 2006)

DKFize said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks a bunch
> 
> Edit: Great chapter, I'm glad they started off from the last one.  And perhaps Gutsu is right and I was wrong..ooh excited?!  Go read the chapter!



lol that chapter has been scnalated and available for DL for a few days that's why I said that in chapter 19 the main character starts to "feel" something towards Lala. Though of course his going to be "Huh what's this feeling... no  way I.. I may have feelings towards Lala?... No.. I love Haruna.. right?" etc


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 12, 2006)

i can't wait to see next  chapter in next week!!!!

Lala is cute !!  that is funny Her bodyguard


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 14, 2006)

just finished catching up, this manga is quite enjoyable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the raw for ch. 20 and im thinking is that new guy a suitor or a childhood friend of lala.

*EDIT*: he is a childhood friend of lala's omg we gotta a fatal four way on our hands.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 14, 2006)

i hope KEFI will release 20 chapter in weekend if They will release in IRC i will put upload when they release it in weekend 

i dont want to see raw becasue i love this series  Lala is cute !


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 20, 2006)

i can upload it but i have problem with laptop for moment , can you upload it pls ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 20, 2006)

Like, sweet. Thanks Gutsu!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 29, 2006)

i have trouble with xdcc list but thank you for that


----------



## DKFize (Oct 8, 2006)

Chapter 22 is out!!!  Go d/l it at irc...Then upload it so I can d/l it too.
 Kidding, of course..


----------



## nyjets10 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks now I don't have to wait for chapter 22.  I wish they would speed up Mx0.


----------



## DKFize (Oct 8, 2006)

Kefi dropped mx0, though I think the other groups in the project are still pursuing it.  With that said, I don't have much faith in mx0 being released regularly, which sucks especially since I like mx0 a lot =/


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 14, 2006)

DKFize said:


> Kefi dropped mx0, though I think the other groups in the project are still pursuing it.  With that said, I don't have much faith in mx0 being released regularly, which sucks especially since I like mx0 a lot =/




really i already talk with Kefi member said nothing about drop project since it is popluar manga in Kefi project


----------



## Molekage (Oct 17, 2006)

*bump* this manga is pretty awesome. i really like it so far.


----------



## oceanizer (Oct 17, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:


> really i already talk with Kefi member said nothing about drop project since it is popluar manga in Kefi project


o.O Who did you talk to?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 17, 2006)

GOOD. i'd cry if KEFI dropped it


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 17, 2006)

oceanizer said:


> o.O Who did you talk to?




i can't said who but i already talk with her in Irc channel in last several week i am just lucky talk with her but not much chat  not big deal , i wish i can talk with her


----------



## DKFize (Oct 18, 2006)

Molekage said:


> GOOD. i'd cry if KEFI dropped it


Get ready to cry because KEFI really did drop mx0.  Also is that oceanizer from KEFI?  If so, he too realizes that Baby Raptor was fed false info..or completely misunderstood it.  Back to To-LOVE-ru..it's awesome


----------



## Molekage (Oct 18, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO

sob 

the best way to keep it going then is to keep this thread alive and spreat to-love-ru to the masses!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2006)

Wasn't KEFI just part of the groups doing Mx0? If the rest of the other scanslators keep going there shouldn't be a problem I guess.

BTW, Molekage, I love your current theme. Avy + sig is win. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, they said that they just pulled out of that project, implying it is still going on

thanks so much Q. i came up with the idea yesterday and just had to make it 

does anyone know what chapter to-love-ru is at?

also, there has yet to be a wiki article about it!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 18, 2006)

Currently there are 24 (or a couple more) chapters in Japan. As far as scanslations go, only 21 chapters.

If there's no Wiki article on it you could start one, _ne_?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 18, 2006)

i was thinking that, but i no very little about the series and have never make a wiki article. is it difficult to do?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 20, 2006)

ok! i've been starting hte article, and will complete it within the week


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 20, 2006)

no problem  with that i just got information but i thought i was fed misinformation but lack of staff in project , i wish to help you but i know alaway clean raw but not transtion i wish i know transtion then i will help you but i ca't could help it 

i can't wait for next chapter  becasue what happen to guy !?! also Haruna reacted  other guy tried flirt on her??


----------



## Molekage (Oct 20, 2006)

@oceanizer, i have no idea how to format wiki articles, so if i finish can i just send the word document to you or something?


----------



## oceanizer (Oct 20, 2006)

I myself isn't so familiar with wiki, either, so all I know is like, two syntaxes:

* list
** list1
*** list1a

[]
[[link|appearance]]

==heading==
===heading===
====heading====

... Okay, I knew three :P


I use this:
[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Cheatsheet[/url]
[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Editing[/url]


And yeah, we actually have too many editors now... :/


----------



## Molekage (Oct 20, 2006)

wait, so would it actually help if i wrote the article if you have so many?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 29, 2006)

so should i be doing kefiki specifically or one for the normal wiki?

and people should read to-love-ru


----------



## oceanizer (Nov 1, 2006)

Molekage, I'll be happy if you work on KEFiki for us 


Anyhow, we've released c23-26. c23-25 can be found at occa, c26 in IRC.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 1, 2006)

love you guys 

ok! i'll do a KEFiki form! i'm working on an actual wiki form too. i need to reread the manga in detail first tho 

hey ocean, could you get me a ddl for ch 22? i really don't get MIRC. thanks!


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks so much baby rap! yay! more to-love-ru


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Molekage said:


> thanks so much baby rap! yay! more to-love-ru



it is more merry for us , i like to help you and fans !!



dont worry about trade card  take your  time 

it might be busy time for most us have midterm  in nov.....


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

we can totally pimp out tlr 

lets get the OP fans into it


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Why you wanna get the op fans for mole? >.>


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

oh, to get into to love ru!

have you read it senpai?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Nope, not at all.   What it is about?


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

its a love comedy, very ranma-esce

basically, theres this guy rito, who wants to confess to his crush haruna. then this alien girl, lala, comes into his like and they somehow end up being "engaged." then its about this crazy love triangle. try it, its great, and kefi's quality is uber.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Kefi huh.  I know it, I know a few of the staff actually and they hate my guts >.>   

But i have to agree that they are great.   I might check it out.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

you seem to make a lot of friend but a lot of enemies too senpai >.>

but give it a go


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, to not shut up sometimes has it's disadvantages.  same goes to the IY4ever and a few other fansub groups >.>   Old story that I'd rather not recall tough.   

If you want proof try to find the first 3 or 4 episodes of Samurai 7 made by IY4, and you'll find a familiar nick with a "G" at the end.   I won't go into any more details >.>

Anyway i'm leaving already.  take care, and if you see my princess before me tell her I came with the hope of finding her ok?  take care mole.  and sleep once in a while.


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

gotcha senpai  feel better ok buddy?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, and if you see anyone else say hi too.  Kid Rap dissapeared suddendly so send him my regards if you see him.   Night mole, don't let the bedsomethings bite.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 2, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Yeah, and if you see anyone else say hi too.  Kid Rap dissapeared suddendly so send him my regards if you see him.   Night mole, don't let the bedsomethings bite.




i am here but i am in misson of  on force of manga provider !!


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

awesome! i didn't know 26 was out! thanks leon


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the new chapters.


----------



## DKFize (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you for the link!!  And uhh..sorry about the Sumomomo thread..I already voted for the class president.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 13, 2006)

DKFize said:


> Thank you for the link!!  And uhh..sorry about the Sumomomo thread..I already voted for the class president.



dont worry about vote 

back topic


what you think about chapter 27 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 27_ 



 i love end of chapter , Flower give respect him after tried to eat him


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lala's present was better...


----------



## Molekage (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks leon

wow, theres just been soooo much fanservice in the past few chapters, huh?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 13, 2006)

Cool, more trouble. :X

And there's been fanservice forever, especially in the tankouban version where it's even more revealing.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 27, 2006)

How long has the wait been? Anyways I forget but is the series weekly or monthly releases?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha-ri said:


> How long has the wait been? Anyways I forget but is the series weekly or monthly releases?



it is supposed weekly but it is raw weekly but up to kEFI'S released not to follow up weekly as other speedy released ( i dont mind it because it is good quatily)


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 27, 2006)

Loving this series very enjoyable. This is one of my favorite current series right now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Mini-sized Rito holding onto Lala's boobs... She wasn't wearing a bra either.. 




Hope Ch. 34 scanaltion comes out soon it's been out for 5 days. Ch. 35 raw soon should be out as well in a few days.



> it is supposed weekly but it is raw weekly but up to kEFI'S released not to follow up weekly as other speedy released ( i dont mind it because it is good quatily)



It comes out in Shonen Jump right? This series has pretty good art eventhough it's a weekly release.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 27, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Loving this series very enjoyable. This is one of my favorite current series right now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i might be wrong about weekly release but i seen T0-Love-Ru-Trouble appear in Shonen jump cover in somewher in long ago!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you for DDL


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello my turn , i  give you *35 Chapter  *are [Under9000]​_Code​_Geass​_15.avi

please let me know any problem... 



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 35 _ 





it is cute girl but she had job to kill guy  i love that drama  i can't imagine it !


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 28, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> Hello my turn , i  give you *35 Chapter  *are [Under9000]​_Code​_Geass​_15.avi
> 
> please let me know any problem...
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Ok let me elaborate his spoiler a bit_ 




the cute girl is Eve from Black Cat   



ps. theres also a ddl link on the KEFI site


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 28, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ok let me elaborate his spoiler a bit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dont worry about it but i will feel to wanted to help that all some people dont know about website i make it is easy to access for everyone  



*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i notice it but dang i forget her name  it is possible she will follow him ..as fall with him in next chapter ?? i just guess it


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it just me or Lacospo looks like Pilaf from Dragonball? The new girl looks good gothic loli hawt!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2007)

Lol, he recycled Eve from Black Cat. But I like that girl so nevermind.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Lol, he recycled Eve from Black Cat. But I like that girl so nevermind.



That's a good decision, yes. She was one of the best parts in Black Cat.

LOL AT THE CREDITS PAGE OF CHAPTER 19


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 22, 2007)

i hope it will keep relesae because i love them ... i have to wait for next news


----------



## Cy (Mar 4, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> TV-Tokyo's Official Naruto: Shippuden Website
> 
> Sad to see them dropping it but their hard work will always be appreciated.



I just noticed that today. Sad, because I really enjoyed it.

Plus all the throwbacks to Black Cat.  So far I've counted 2- one was a TV show that started the fire apostle (Kyoko I think her name was), and Golden Darkness, whose pretty much Eve from Black Cat (and pwns at least as much).


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 5, 2007)

dont worry  Manga-Heaven  will take over it but i have no idea about lastest news...


my mistake ,,

Maimum 7 release 

38-42 in Maximum wesite 

they do DDL in there


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey !! i guess we are huge fan of that haha!! i hope everyone will return to disscus this ..


----------



## Cy (Mar 10, 2007)

w00t! Sweet.


----------



## coolx (Mar 10, 2007)

and RAW 43 has  just release....


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2007)

Chapter 39 probably sets the record for satisfied fanboy fetishes to be serviced.


----------



## Arazial (Mar 10, 2007)

Woot, nice to see that the chapters are going to continue rolling in.


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 27, 2007)

Maximum7 has released chapter 43-45 of to-love-ru. Get it at their site deconstruct his own body to make him intangible


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL doggie-mode is really awesome.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha poor rito


----------



## Champloon (Mar 27, 2007)

LMAO

Good stuff!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

This manga doesn't seem to have any ongoing story.

There are just dozens of crazy characters in even more crazy situations. And the greatest amount of sexual innuendos I've ever seen


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> This manga doesn't seem to have any ongoing story.
> 
> There are just dozens of crazy characters in even more crazy situations. And the greatest amount of sexual innuendos I've ever seen



i dont mind  i like crazy moment but they have storyline for marrying to bride for king of space... they are off on storyline  for while  hehe!  dog style moment i love that part


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 28, 2007)

Rito continues to get owned.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2007)

What the hell was up with Haruna's dog? He was more perverted than most other characters yet seen -_-


----------



## Cy (Mar 28, 2007)

I really want to catch up, but my comp doesn't get back for a week...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2007)

Cy said:


> I really want to catch up, but my comp doesn't get back for a week...



Is it also impossible for you to watch it on the pc where you're posting now?


----------



## Cy (Mar 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Is it also impossible for you to watch it on the pc where you're posting now?



Its my parent's comp, so I like to avoid downloading my stuff on it. I guess I could always read and delete...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cy said:


> Its my parent's comp, so I like to avoid downloading my stuff on it. I guess I could always read and delete...



Thats why you get a floppy disk or external hard drive


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2007)

Even an usb stick would be sufficient.

For those purposes, I have two external harddrives and a laptop anyway.


----------



## Cy (Mar 29, 2007)

*blink blink* Tou know, I've never really considered putting things on my external or USB stick from another computer before.... I really need to start thinking straight again... I blame all the end of semester stress and homework.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 29, 2007)

Boo , Black Cat was decent, why did he had to sell out and go Ecchi


----------



## the~deathberry (Mar 29, 2007)

tora 46 image


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 29, 2007)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Lala's tail is her sensitive part.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Now doesn't that create possibilities for even more ecchiness 8]


----------



## Shizor (Mar 29, 2007)

After reading all the chapters released so far, I gotta say this is the kinkiest manga I have ever read. It's hilarious too. I kinda wish it wasn't in Shonen jump though, with all the naked scenes teasing you get left wanting more, and you can't get it when it's in the same book as One Piece and Bobobobo.

This needs to be made into an anime, or better yet: a H-Game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

Zaru said:


> What the hell was up with Haruna's dog? He was more perverted than most other characters yet seen -_-



At least he's not greedy and hogs her all for himself xDD

Rito should have taken him up on the offer


----------



## pwned hokage (Mar 29, 2007)

Kentaro is really going overboard with Tora imo; or maybe it's the influence of the other guy writing?
Anyway, I don't dislike fanservice... but this is sorta pushing it. I wish they spent as much time thinking up interesting stories as they did sexually loaded situations.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

The fanservice really is a bit much sometimes, especially with that whipped cream outfit. But the series doesn't take itself very seriously ever so I guess I can forgive it. I really love how the character designs from Black Cat are used again in this series but made entirely wacky (most noticably Zastin). XD


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2007)

fiore777 said:


> The fanservice really is a bit much sometimes, especially with that whipped cream outfit.



Well I have yet to see a manga with more sexual innuendo.

I mean, the innuendos range from tentacles to bukkake.

We had dozens of different outfits for girls, too.


----------



## pwned hokage (Mar 31, 2007)

The whipped cream outfit was cool with me.
But once you start having dogs licking girls youknowwhere and naked 10-year olds... I draw the line.


----------



## Shizor (Apr 3, 2007)

[S^M] D.Gray-man 26 RAW

46 raw.

It's Haruna's Birthday (or thats what it looks like anyways, I can't read kanji) and Rito and the girls play twister!


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

tora 47 spoils


*Spoiler*: __ 





とらぶる47　暴走小僧

冒頭はララとザスティン

ララ「わざわざ学校に来てどうしたの？ザスティン　おこずかいならまだあるから大丈夫だよ」
ザスティン「ララ様、実は大切な話がありまして・・・・」
ララ「大切な話？」
ザスティン「はい。実は――」

いつになく真剣な表情のザスティン。扉絵はララ

舞台は変わって放課後。リトはいつも通り帰ろうとする。リトの目の前に添乗員達と一人の小さい子供

添乗員「あら・・・迷子ですの？」
凛「そのようです沙姫様」
子供「疲れてあるけないの・・・おんぶしてよ～キレイなお姉ちゃん！」

添乗員（キレイな！）キュピーンと反応した添乗員は子供を背負おうとする
添乗員「さ、お乗りなさいな。お家はどこですの？」
子供「それっ（はぁと）」

子供はいきなり添乗員のおっぱいを揉み始めました
添乗員「！！？」

続く 


子供の暴走は続く
凛と綾のスカートをめくってそのまま逃走しようとする少年。添乗員達は怒って子供を追いかける

子供「あ！お兄ちゃん！！お兄ちゃん助けて――！！怖いお姉ちゃん達がいじめるー！！」
添乗員「結城リト・・・またしてもあなたの仕業ですわね！！」

リト（何ィ――！！？）

逃げるリト

中途半端になってしまったのでここで切ります
続く 


舞台はテニスコート。春菜や梨沙や未央が部活をしている

子供「パラダイス発見――――（はぁと?2）」
と、梨沙達のスカートをめくる

この暴走をモテミツ先輩止めようと子供にテニス勝負を申し込む
子供のサーブはもの凄い勢いで地面をえぐった
唖然とするモテミツ先輩以下一同

子供「クックックッ情けねーヤツだ。じゃあ後はオレ様の好きにやらさせてもらうぜ」
と、再び揉まれ子や他のテニス部員のおっぱいを揉み始める

リト（ム・・・ムチャクチャだ・・・あ！このままじゃ春菜ちゃんが・・・！）
子供「おっ！いい女発見！！（春菜を見て）」
と、リトは思わず春菜を連れて屋上まで逃げるが・・・

子供「おい、オレ様から逃げれると思ったのか！？」
屋上に居たララとザスティン

ララ「パパ！！」
来週終わり


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2007)

Why'd you do this to me. Now I have 30+ chapters to read.


----------



## pwned hokage (Apr 4, 2007)

Usually with fanservice manga, you dont have fanservice in EVERY chapter. But in Tora, it's just necessary to be interesting


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 5, 2007)

I just read chapter 42, what the heck's up with the Ren/Run thing? Just when I thought the series couldn't get any stranger, figures. o_O


----------



## jaqen (Apr 6, 2007)

tora 47

busty brunette fuck


----------



## Champloon (Apr 6, 2007)

LOL 
To Love Ru's as ecchi as ever...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Lulz at chapter 46. The reaction of those guys... "It's cool to be friends with an Alien!"


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 6, 2007)

Every last one of them are idiots.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Haruna probably liked it more than she expected when her breasts were touched by Rito's legs.... But I can't figure out if the tail-touching can actually arouse lala or if it is just unpleasant. I'll go for the first as this is an ecchi manga.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Haruna probably liked it more than she expected when her breasts were touched by Rito's legs.... But I can't figure out if the tail-touching can actually arouse lala or if it is just unpleasant. I'll go for the first as this is an ecchi manga.


It's obviously sexually arousing. You don't blush and weakens if it's annoyance.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> It's obviously sexually arousing. You don't blush and weakens if it's annoyance.



Hm, right, in this manga, if something is sexually arousing, the offended person (mostly a woman, of course) is left immobile, blushing wildly, waiting for someone external to stop it.

If that would apply to the real life, omg.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Zaru said:


> HIf that would apply to the real life, omg.


Then I would never let my younger sis go out alone.

Of course in real life, anyone would be dead if they try to touch her.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> It's not short. Every two pages are merged into one.



Ah, how could I forget that -_-

Chapter 47 reminded me again - Yet another manga where there are NO ugly girls. Everyone is beautiful and nicely proportioned. 
Well, shonen after all.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Two things.

First. Anyone know this girl? She's the only no named character to have appear multiple times so far.


Second. Lala's hair is now curly as opposed to straight in earlier chapters. Personally I find it cuter. How about you guys?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I'm starting to mistake her for the other girl whose name I've forgotten (the jealous one with the 2 goons)

As for the girl you mentioned, maybe she'll get some screentime later. There's always room for additional love interests and the like.

Oh, and with the left picture, you reminded me - there WAS an ugly girl, after all.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

> Well I'm starting to mistake her for the other girl whose name I've forgotten (the jealous one with the 2 goons)


It's not that curly yet.O_o


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2007)

I seriously mistook her and thought "why is that girl invited to the party" -_-

But yeah it suits her well.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 7, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> Then I would never let my younger sis go out alone.



You know, if you were to take that out of context.........


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me where to download Ch 21-33? Kefi's Downloads for them aren't work.


----------



## Arazial (Apr 10, 2007)

Chapter 47 is out from Maximum 7.  Their DD on the main page was for 46 instead of 47.  But you can still get 47 on their irc channel.

47 spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And wtf.. that little kid is Lala's father?!  That was seriously surprising.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems like it. She called him papa. Unless that's his name or a weird pun, he's her perverted, chibi-sized father O_o


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 10, 2007)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't believe little guy is father of lala!! no wonder his strenght is powerful during tennis match ...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm quite happy at all the fanservicing color spreads. I put them all into a folder. They're ridiculously high resolution, too.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 10, 2007)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats her FATHER :amazed ? I always thought he was some powerful overlord lookin person (like Galactus). Perhaps thats a powered down version of him?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Well it is still unknown if he chibified himself for groping purpose or if he's always like that (which would leave the question : who the FUCK married him?)


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2007)

Tora spoils


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2007)

Tears of happiness? A weird device? I need a trans :/


----------



## pwned hokage (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm, Rito says welcome back on one of those pics. So maybe she left for a bit with her father, but was allowed to come back... all in one chapter o_O
*is surprised at the lack of fanservice this chapter*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 11, 2007)

Rito focus on Haurna on easily( i am not sure her name..)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2007)

Champloon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Current Chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the chibi father came to return lala to whereever she came from but in the end changed his mind




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well he can hardly just take her back, the manga would be over in that case -_-


----------



## Arazial (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like it'll be a cute chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kinda curious to as why he wanted to bring Lala back though.  Also curious to see why he allowed her to stay.  Hoping we'll get to see some of that conversation, though it'll possibly be a behind the scenes type of thing.  Also if her father leaves and simply allows her to stay, we most likely won't get to see Lala's mom, which I was kinda hoping to see.  Anyways, seems like it'll be a nice chapter.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 11, 2007)

Arazial said:


> Sounds like it'll be a cute chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought Lala 's mom is died??  anyway , possible Rito have to save her from father and purpose test for him?? i guess   that is cool!!


----------



## Arazial (Apr 11, 2007)

^

Heh, I might have forgotten.  I might have to go and read the chapters again sometime if I get the time.  That's the problem with reading like 20+ different series that are released weeky/bi-weekly ect.  Start to forget and mix up too many things.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I don't think her father is just gonna accept her decision like that. Logically, Rito would have to prove his worthness - although he doesn't even clearly want to marry Lala -_-


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 11, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well I don't think her father is just gonna accept her decision like that. Logically, Rito would have to prove his worthness - although _*he doesn't even clearly want to marry Lala *_*-_- *



For now...

BTW Some good news in the _Top ten weekly Manga Sales _ in Japan To-Love-Ru Vol 3 is at:


*Spoiler*: __ 



#7




Source: 

Good to see Blue Dragon Ral is doing also doing well.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2007)

To-love-ru being that successfull is probably due to otaku-ism ~~


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 12, 2007)

Man I would love for this series to be animated by AIC-Spirits and have the same staff that did Girls Bravo they didn't back off when it came to fanservice.  Too soon for an anime though maybe late next year.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 12, 2007)

Late next year or early 2009.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2007)

Well this isn't the kind of manga where fillers and alterations of the "story" would be such an issue, so if it's successfull I can see them doing an anime in 2008.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 12, 2007)

Well since the series is released weekly about every three months a new volume will come out. By the end of this year I'll be up to volume 5 not enough for a 26 episode series unless they do a crapload of filler episodes. By the end of next year the manga would be up to vol 9/10. 

If they do animated late next year hope they do it in break seasons. First season adapts the first 7 volumes with a few filler episodes which shouldn't affect much of this kind of series. By the end of the season which would be about 6 months later it would be feb (assuming the series started airing in September) Vol 10 should have come out. There will be a break for about 6 months or one year it would be at vol 12 or vol 14 depending on how long they wait to start the 2nd season. I prefer them waiting a year because they'll have more manga material to use in the 2nd season which means less filler episodes.

So I hope they do it that way. Same way how School Rumble was done they waited about a year for it do be animated for there be enough manga material for the 2nd season. Though the filler episodes in the 2nd season hurt the series it wasn't as good as the 1st season. But I don't think filler episodes would hurt To-Love-Ru like it did for School Rumble.

Now the problem is that I doubt To-Love-Ru would be finished by vol 14 so maybe the 2nd season will leave it open for a possible third season but by the end of the 2nd season the anime would have already caught up with the manga. They could wait for a year they should be enough manga material (about 4 volumes) for a 3rd season that's 13 episodes hopefully by then the manga would be coming to an end and the anime would stay close to how the ending would possibly be.

long rant/

Yeah but this all could be a bust if they animated this year.


----------



## Arazial (Apr 17, 2007)

^

The DD is available on Maximum7's project page for TLR. *here*


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 17, 2007)

^^ Thanx alot Arazial


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

coloured pages


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



A new character? Hooray.


----------



## Arazial (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like it'll be pretty interesting.  And the new girl looks kinda interesting, wonder what her point in the story will be.  Hopefully she's just not another random schoolgirl that's jealous of Lala.

Btw I might've missed it.  But did anyone ever find a raw/trans/summary of 48?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2007)

She has the look of a quite serious girl. I wonder if she is another ALIEN....


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 18, 2007)

She'll either be an alien or a Lala Hater


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2007)

Lala hater? That would be different, since the male lead seems to get a lot of hatin' instead.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ Saki is a Lala Hater


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 18, 2007)

new girl want to him? becasue lala got him?

and Lala's gift is return !!


am i right 

lastest released  chapter 47 by Maxium 7 ???


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 19, 2007)

I made a FC, so come join it  
Relax Sasuke


----------



## Arazial (Apr 19, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> am i right
> 
> lastest released  chapter 47 by Maxium 7 ???



Yes, though it seems that they should be done with chapter 48 fairly soon.  At least according to their status for it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG 

This looks to be a promising chapter


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2007)

this manga looks like is very good. i read only chapter 47 and i think i'm gonna give it a try since they have all boobs and panties everywhere.

what is this manga about in general? is it just romantic or some kind of strange powers and vilians are included?


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 20, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> this manga looks like is very good. i read only chapter 47 and i think i'm gonna give it a try since they have all boobs and panties everywhere.
> 
> what is this manga about in general? is it just romantic or some kind of strange powers and vilians are included?



_The story is about Rito Yuuki, a high-school boy who can't confess to the girl of his dreams, Haruna Sairenji. One day when coming home and sulking in the bath-tub a mysterious, and barely clothed girl, appears out of nowhere. Her name is Lala and she comes from the planet Deviluke, where she is the heir to the throne. Her father wants her to return to her home planet, but she decides that she wants to marry Rito and stay on Earth. Commander Zastin, who had been ordered bring Lala back, has already battled Rito and reports to the emperor that Rito would be suited to marry Lala. Her father agrees with the condition that Rito has to protect Lala from her fianc?s who try to abduct and marry her_

^^ Thats the Wikipedia Summary


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2007)

i see, in a way, it's similar to Ah! My Goddess, which i like it too.
thanx, i didnt realize wikipedia summary


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2007)

Espada said:


> OMG
> 
> This looks to be a promising chapter



Something's incredibly weird with Lala's anatomy here or am I imagining things


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2007)

^She lacks nipples?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2007)

We actually see their shape, but that's not the point.

I just tried doing the pose she did (lol) and my spine nearly snapped.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 20, 2007)

Then she must be flexible.


----------



## pwned hokage (Apr 20, 2007)

Well she IS an alien after all.


----------



## Arazial (Apr 20, 2007)

Maximum 7 released chapter 48.   There is a DD on their main page for it. *here*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice, finally a DDL.

Lol at "who am I" and at lala's invention failing. Would have been interesting if it worked...

And holy shit lala's father is powerful.


----------



## Shizor (Apr 21, 2007)

Rofl, Zastin still cracks me up.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty funny chapter. Lala's dad must be pretty freaking strong though. o__o


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 21, 2007)

lala's dad have goku power!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> lala's dad have goku power!!!



Goku doesn't destroy a planet by "not holding back". Lala's father is probably one of the strongest beings in the history of fiction and on the level of american comic superheroes with galactic powers.

Plus he wants to mess around instead of being king. Lol.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA I love the resolve...


*Spoiler*: __ 



She knew he liked someone else, but still attempts to win his love, which makes me think there is going to be some hardship ahead


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She knew he liked someone else, but still attempts to win his love, which makes me think there is going to be some hardship ahead




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well at least she is considering HIS feelings on this case too. Which is a huge plus to her personality, at least in my opinion.




If there will ever be an anime of this manga, this chapter will probably take a whole episode and will be ultra dramatic. It could easily be the end of a 26 episode season.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 21, 2007)

Just read chapters 46 and 47, I'll get to 48 eventually. Just wanted to say I was hoping for some sort of impressive reaction from the people after the LaLa being an alien thing was announced. xD;


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2007)

"Oh she's an alien? So that's how it was" was basically their reaction. That was a great joke by yabuki


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally got around to reading 48 today.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I appriciated that Lala did consider his feelings. I'm also happy that the memory wipe device didn't work. Knowing her luck with her inventions I wasn't surprised but it was still a possibility.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 25, 2007)

and another week


*Spoiler*: _pics_


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2007)

omg, i cant wait to read this manga
gonna start in a couple of weeks


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Promising pics, the new character is highly likeable, concerning the optics


----------



## Arazial (Apr 25, 2007)

^

Yeah, she seems like she'll be interesting.  And I already like her design.  Hopefully her personality is interesting as well.

I'm eagerly anticipating getting to read chapters 49/50.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

What is with her look on the last page anyway? Is that look towards lala or rito? D:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Ch50 raw out when there's not even a scan for 49? wtf


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL at the end of chapter 49. That was so random.


----------



## Misa (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to try this one >


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 26, 2007)

why cant i be as lucky as Rito


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 27, 2007)

^ I think we as wish we were as lucky as rito


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2007)

Not by m7, at least their page doesn't have it


----------



## Animeblue (May 9, 2007)

chapter 51 sneak peak:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Yui gives her "protecting the morals of the school" speech, gains some applause
- Lala tries to put on a show involving Peke
- Peke flies onto Yui and becomes a "love magnet", drawing Rito toward her  
- In the end, some random nerd won the election by 30 votes (Yui only got 2 votes I think, but she's happy?)


----------



## Arazial (May 18, 2007)

Chapter 49 is available now on Gakuen Utopia Manabi Straight Episode 12 END .   They also seem to have spoiler pics, bonus pictures and other stuff for chapter 52.   I'd like to see them, but unfortunately I'm too lazy to make an account for their forums.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 18, 2007)

that is great i can read before i will sleep .. 

thank you for update!!


----------



## Akatora (May 18, 2007)

Not my favorit serie, but clearly a good one


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 18, 2007)

Chapter 49 was fairly standard, although Lala's confession was quite sweet because of how seriously she said it.


----------



## Arazial (Jun 3, 2007)

Chapters 50-52 were released.  There are dd's on [Kuro-Hana] Kenichi - 25 [DCB48CA4].avi 's main page.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2007)

gah, they introduced MORE characters. there are getting to be too many @_@


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol. Why does rito say it's not like that nerd guy thinks?

There ARE at least 3 girls interested in him, and the others occasionally get into naughty situations.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 3, 2007)

yey, new chapters


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

Istarted this a bit ago and i can say that i like it a lot.. the humour... the fanservice... the plot... the fanservice... the art... the fanservice... though the Ran/Run thing creeps me a bit... lol...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 8, 2007)

so run and ran are totally seperate entities? at first i thought that was run's attempt to try to pry lala away


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 11, 2007)

Heh, finally got around to reading chapter 50, still need to read 51 and 52 sometime, anyway, Lala running for a position in the student council, eh? I'm sure she'll come up with a lot of...interestin ideas.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2007)

Run...I can't say how I'd feel letting her jump on me knowing that she can sneeze any moment and turn back into a guy.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 11, 2007)

^seriously

i'm waiting for the obligatory pepper + run/ran with little clothes chapter


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 11, 2007)

new chapters sure take too long.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 11, 2007)

m7 hasn't said they are doing any more chapters at the moment... maybe the raws aren't out yet?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

hrm, a bit of near pointless info.

With the release of vol 4 to love ru managed to pass the 1 million copies sale mark


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 11, 2007)

wow, that much? for so not serious manga to sell this much is something good i gueass.


----------



## ifira (Jun 11, 2007)

^ that's really impressive? i might consider getting the chinese version to support it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2007)

Well seems like the fanservice and the black cat fame add to the sales

Or am I missing another reason here?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't think of another reason other than those two either.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 11, 2007)

definately the amazing ecchiness of the series is the biggest reason why its so hot


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 12, 2007)

Hm, not particularly surprised about the popularity. Haha, so Lala voted for Haruna as well which means that she still got more votes than the other girl who definitely voted for herself.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

Chapter 53 was lol... but short... i REALLY had the impression there was going to be a self-pleasuring scene there ... XD...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm sorry... but with chapter 54 i fu**ing lol'd...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 16, 2007)

Boob-signing FTFW.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh, just finished reading 54, loved how Rito cared enough to make a good impression to be a nervous wreck. Mikan's probably my second favorite character.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 16, 2007)

i really thught there would be a "transform into Dad" machine around but their idea was 100% better lololol...


----------



## Tmb04 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah 54 was pretty funny especially when Rito got Drunk. I dont know how someone can act that stupid or clumsy when drunk though...


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 19, 2007)

Ch. 55 is out. 

ankokakashi

Am I the only that thinks that Yui is the best looking girl in the series? Like her character design alot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2007)

I somehow knew that 54 would end with everyone showing off their underwear 

The haunted building chapter seems a tad on the predictable side though =/


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2007)

Maximum 7 has 55 up, by the way, been up for a couple days. Anyway, it was a bit amusing, nothing spectacular, but passable.


----------



## perroloco (Jul 27, 2007)

I got some good news! 
 Rumors say that To-Love-Ru will be animated soon and will be released around April 2008! 
 If the rumors are true, then uncensored DVDs of To-Love-Ru will sell a lot! XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2007)

Ohhh, animated? Really? Where were these rumors heard?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2007)

You'll have a hard time selling To-Love-Ru if it get's censored. THat's quite alot that would have to be removed.

Anyway someone spottet chapter 61 for direct dl somewhere?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

*To Love Ru - stopped?*

Whatever happened to To Love Ru ? Did it just die ?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice - can you give me a link for the source in which you download from?


----------



## cupnoodles (Aug 27, 2007)

did to love ru have any other guest appearances other than eve?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

What do you mean guest appearances. Isnt it only a manga?


----------



## cupnoodles (Aug 27, 2007)

eve is actually one of the main characters of another manga also by yabuki kentaro.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2007)

^she doesn't go by eve though...but it's definitely her...xD

@bloody_ninja:  the girl who has been trying to assassinate Rito, golden darkness, was a main character in a manga called "Black Cat" by Yabuki Kentaro.

@cuppie:  I don't think there have been any but I've missed the last 5 or so chapters.

also bloody_ninja, next time, post in the actual to-love-ru discussion thread

*merges*


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry about that, I didn't know about this thread XD Sure will do post in here


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 25, 2007)

Chapters 56-57 are out. DDLs on site: [Kuro-Hana] Kenichi - 49 [9DD2FEA3].avi


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 25, 2007)

great. i've seen chapters on for a while


----------



## G@R-chan (Sep 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 56 57_ 



A character poll, and Lala owns everybody  
And we have a tentacle beast now, he's having some pleasure with Lala and Noyami 
I wonder how everything will be concluded but I won't be surprised if the ghost girl will fall in love with Rito.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 25, 2007)

M7 just released chapter 58. ^__^


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 25, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> M7 just released chapter 58. ^__^



AH GODDAM. 3 ChAPTERS IN ONE DAY MAKES ME SUPER HAPPY


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapter 59 is out at the same place as always with an DDL: Here.

^__^


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 29, 2007)

wow chapter 60 is almost out too


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

Chapter 60 is out. Go get it!


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny chapter.  I didn't know frisking your son's friends was the job of a fashion designer or talent agent...  Rito's mom certainly takes her job to the extreme, hopefully we get to see more of her in "job mode" sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2007)

wow...Rito's mom just came out of nowhere stirred things up and left on her merry way


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught up from 52 to 60. Lol this series never ceases to show innuendo.

But the final twist in the ghost arc totally caught me off guard


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 30, 2007)

these last feww chapter were fun. i enjoyed them all. 
yuuki is as funny as always, i like how author draws his scary faces.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow Rito's mom is a perv no lies.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

Must be cool to have a mom like Rito's.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

Not really. Rito's mom would scare away all the girl friends. And if you are a girl, all your friends would feel violated.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 30, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Not really. Rito's mom would scare away all the girl friends. And if you are a girl, all your friends would feel violated.



Yeah, our thoughts aren't on the same wavelength at all.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Oct 1, 2007)

^I wonder if she's ever checked Rito's measurements?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm catching up with last week's updates...

and man i forgot how much i liked the fanservice here ...


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 1, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> ^I wonder if she's ever checked Rito's measurements?



You're definitely on my wavelength.


----------



## Kakou (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome chapter cant wait for the next one and theyre making the anime for it too YAY


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 8, 2007)

61 came out? YAYUHHZZZ



EDIT: OMG NOOO YOU DECEIVED ME


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 21, 2007)

They should rename this manga to "Fanservice", not saying it's a bad thing though


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 21, 2007)

61 was out a week ago


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2007)

lawl...that chapter was a blatant excuse to play "dress up" with Yami, but I'm not complaining


----------



## coolx (Nov 22, 2007)

I like yami-chan more than other character in this manga..
she is my favorite character.......


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 22, 2007)

last one was nice. she (forgot her name) looked cute in all cloths.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 26, 2007)

lol... lost chance max...

the girls look nice in their Yukatas...

also...

LEAST FANSERVICE FILLED CHAPTER EVER OMBG!... ...








































...


----------



## Akatora (Nov 26, 2007)

Was nice to read it, THough it was one of the chapters i could still somewhat recall looking through weeks ago.


I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how fast Lala would be, if she wen't all out or just how fast she perhaps moved to get to the typhone or something?


Personally i think To Love Ru might both be the strongest and the fastest universe of the current shounen jump series.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 26, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... lost chance max...
> 
> the girls look nice in their Yukatas...
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> lawl...that chapter was a blatant excuse to play "dress up" with Yami, but I'm not complaining



As such is the slice-of-life of To-LOVE-Ru.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 26, 2007)

the last few chapters have been day in the life, every since the erasing of rito's memory that backfired there really doesnt seem to have been any plot development


----------



## Akatora (Nov 26, 2007)

And that will Continiue.

Though there were some more serious moment occationly, Look forward to chapter 72 It was number 1 at the ToC in jump.( And with good reason i'd say)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say the newest chapter seem to be the start of a new arc moveing the Plot.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 26, 2007)

Was chapter 62 released yet?


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 26, 2007)

Not as yet.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 26, 2007)

*Sigh* How far ahead are the raw manga chapters?


----------



## KaitoKief (Nov 28, 2007)

the current raw chapter is 78


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL i feel bad for rito-kun


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



62 had a botched confession and 63 had Rito getting stuffing knocked out of him on top of being embarrassed. Not much has changed lol...

I do love how Ren's in love with Lala and hates Rito and Run's in love with Rito and hates Lala xDD


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol very true. I wonder where the direction of this manga is headed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 29, 2007)

Run/Ren never fails to make me lol and creep me out at the same time ...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 29, 2007)

Nudity yay


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 29, 2007)

Lol nudity... Something that pleases most readers.


----------



## coolx (Dec 2, 2007)

Ch.64
Ch.65
we need more..


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2007)

Is this series just a harem, or is there more to it than that?  Cause I might pick it up.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2007)

Thug it would be concidered harem, aka fanservice and Comedy for the most part.
But there are hints of a larger plot could happen.
Personally I expect it to start before chapter 100 else i'd likely be bored of To Love Ru at that time im afraid.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

Woot two chapters NICE


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2007)

More nudity! More yay!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> Is this series just a harem, or is there more to it than that?  Cause I might pick it up.



If by "more to it" you mean a serious plot or serious romance, then no. To-Love-RU is strictly a comedy series. It dosn't even try to take itself seriously. Just one of those simple, fun manga IMO Always good for a few good laughs, but if you are looking for more then you will probably be disappointed.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

It is a little something that I find amusing. Basically fantasy, ecchi, and comedy.

By the way, what is IMO?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2007)

IMO= In my oppinion


Well i still expect a larger arc to start by chapter 100 at the latest, hopefully something with Gid.


Pretty fun how a Kidnapping event in To love ru can be solved in like 2 chapters and others serie can use like 30-100 chapters on the same.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 2, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> It is a little something that I find amusing. Basically fantasy, ecchi, and comedy.
> 
> By the way, what is IMO?



IMO = in my opinion

and ya, thats why I like it to. It may have 0 depth, but its fun and amusing to read


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2007)

The Ghost chapters were somewhat interesting. But it quickly lost it's steam after finding out the source of Haruna's weird behavior.
The fake confession scene was my favorite part of the two chapters


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 2, 2007)

OMFG THIS IS HILARIOUS!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA My stomach hurts now!!!!!! xD. Btw here it is in Chinese up to Ch 79:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 2, 2007)

dam i wish i could read chinese then ^, i dont see it as anything more than harem, but then what more do you need
on a secondary note this manga intrigues me because rito clearly like haruna and vice versa, but it would feel to werid if he didnt end up with lala
so gents who do you think he ends up with, i still say lala (that tail is for the win)


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2007)

for the first time this manga started to bore me with its random 1 chapter topics. there's no plot development.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 3, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> More nudity! More yay!



yay indeed... but we're not getting anywhere...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> yay indeed... but we're not getting anywhere...


Story progress is not necessery when there's nudity involved


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 3, 2007)

Plot with porn sells better...

or so them H-game makers say ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 3, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Story progress is not necessery when there's nudity involved



quote of the day


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2007)

i concur nudity is always good, especially when its lala
i wish the would translated teh touch witch game for ds, oh well i ll get it anyway


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Plot with porn sells better...
> 
> or so them H-game makers say ...


When it comes to H-games that's totally true.
I usually play the H-game for the story and not the hentai, am i weird?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes because there are so many other games with better stories.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Yes because there are so many other games with better stories.


You obviously don't know what you're talking about


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 5, 2007)

Hehe ok go on playing your little hentai animated games.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 6, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hehe ok go on playing your little hentai animated games.


Oh i will, i will.


----------



## bijuu231 (Dec 18, 2007)

i found something interesting while browsing an anime blog
to love ru volumes contain nudity (nswf)
Chapter 14 by the new guy TNCR
unlike whats printed in jump
Chapter 14 by the new guy TNCR


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2007)

i suspected it from the start ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 18, 2007)

i think someone drew it. I am not sure though.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2007)

bloody_ninja said:


> i think someone drew it. I am not sure though.


iheard this kind of thing happens a lot... that's why i was sure it was "downgraded" as well...


----------



## Akatora (Dec 18, 2007)

Hard to say.
It could be. though that would make the serie even more ecchi and less humor, so i doubt it


----------



## Shinji (Dec 19, 2007)

Show me the ecchi


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 19, 2007)

Akatora said:


> Hard to say.
> It could be. though that would make the serie even more ecchi and less humor, so i doubt it



Hahahahahahahahahahahah!... you kill me XD... seriously...


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure you guys already know that there's going to be a To-Love-Ru anime but here's the staff working on it:



> Manga:
> Original Work: Hasemi Saki
> Drawing: Yabuki Kentarou
> 
> ...


Hope XEBEC brings their A game on this anime. They tend to be either Good or decent on their work.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 19, 2007)

any news on the release date? for the anime, that is.


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 19, 2007)

^
 Shippuuden OST

There's a thread for the To Love Ru anime in Channel 12.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

*New Releases*

*[Mahou-X]TLR 66 v.4
[Mahou-X]TLR 67 v.4
[Mahou-X]TLR 68 v.4*


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *[Mahou-X]TLR 66 v.4
> [Mahou-X]TLR 67 v.4
> [Mahou-X]TLR 68 v.4*


Is these releases made by you and your scan-crew Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Is these releases made by you and your scan-crew Kira?



Why yes it is


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Why yes it is


Just wondered.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 22, 2007)

Link to Ch 69:

*[Mahou-X]TLR 68 v.4*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

*To-Love-Ru Chapters*

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru69
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru70
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru71*

**I forgot to add the credits page to 69 which is the reason for the re-upload**


----------



## aboodsama3 (Dec 23, 2007)

how many chapters there in japan?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

aboodsama3 said:


> how many chapters there in japan?



The most recent raw release was chapter 82 earlier this week...*I believe*


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yep there's 82 chapters right now, anyways:

*Link to Chapter 72:*

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru71*


----------



## Akatora (Dec 23, 2007)

Thx for all the speed releases and we finally reached a chapter that is my favorit since Gid was last shown, looking forward to read it(ch 72 is the one i've been looking forward to the most)


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Really loved ch 71 tails are always pure win.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 24, 2007)

Is there any chance you could upload your releases in zip-files Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Is there any chance you could upload your releases in zip-files Kira?



I always zip my files :S

Why? Do you see them as rar file extensions are something?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2007)

glad they annouced the anime for this show, im looking forward to it


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I always zip my files :S
> 
> Why? Do you see them as rar file extensions are something?


Aye, i do, and it's annoying 
Well i guess there's some crap on my end that messes things up, so nvm.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 25, 2007)

Chapter 73:

*70+ nana-chan songs*


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are great. The speed you guys release is great, especially considering the chapters are MQ. 
Is there any possibility you guys will do BECK as well 

Anime pic here


----------



## coolx (Dec 27, 2007)

nice one, kira..
thanx...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2007)

Liked the Yami vs Lala fight


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Liked the Yami vs Lala fight



Yeah, I loved that fight as well  



Haohmaru said:


> You guys are great. The speed you guys release is great, especially considering the chapters are MQ.
> Is there any possibility you guys will do BECK as well
> 
> Anime pic [Huzzah-Doremi]​_Bamboo​_Blade​_11​_[543E7726].avi



What series we ultimately work on hinges on out translators interests, although I've never read Beck, I've heard many good things about it. 

The anime pic looks nice. I can't wait till the series airs.


coolx said:


> nice one, kira..
> thanx...


No prob. It's all thanks to our translators that we're able to get these chapters out so quickly


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!.. i like the quality a lot...


but you use to much "hein" lol... needs moar huh oh and ah...


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 27, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you talking about the story here?
> 
> 
> That does look nice. The art is pretty good, I might check out the first 2 chapters.
> But still it ain't no BECK



I'm talking about Beck it was good but then it sorta just went on and on without really moving much of the story. Which is why I said it's gone nowhere. Hell I'm actually glad now that the anime stop at that point of the series because that's where it was still pretty good.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm I don't know about that. I agree that the first half of the manga (the anime part) was better than the recent chapters. The way the story moves is good actually IMO. Character development is a slow though, I agree with you on that. Anyway since this is the To-LOVE-Ru thread I won't go into further details and spam this thread. 

Whichever manga you guys decide to do, I'm sure it'll be a good one.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 27, 2007)

lol who knows they might not even consider are suggestions and end up doing some other manga. 

Anyways looking forward to the anime hope Xebec doesn't screw this up like they did with the anime version of Love Hina. Also wonder how they gonna do the anime version since most of the chapters in To-Love-Ru are standalone chapters. So will they either strech out the story in the anime by adding filler to fill for the entire episode or do two chapters in one episode. Like how they do in Kero-Gunso the first half being about one story and the other half about some other story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Thanks!.. i like the quality a lot...
> 
> 
> but you use to much "hein" lol... needs moar huh oh and ah...



Yeah, I thought so as well. I've changed it in the past and didn't think it was that much of a deal to leave it in


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for Translating


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I thought so as well. I've changed it in the past and didn't think it was that much of a deal to leave it in



well I can make the effort of changing that for you when translating it...I didn't know it sounds that weird cuz I'm not a born-english speaker


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

New Chapter GET 

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru75*



uchihasurvivor said:


> well I can make the effort of changing that for you when translating it...I didn't know it sounds that weird cuz I'm not a born-english speaker



Yeah, that would be helpful. I added "huh", "heh" and other phrases that might fit the particular scene.


----------



## coolx (Dec 28, 2007)

nice release, kira..
thanx....


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ch 76:

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru75*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2007)

Two new chapters:

*[Mahou-X]To-love-Ru77
[Mahou-X]To-love-Ru78*


----------



## coolx (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, more..
4 chapter again until 82....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2007)

Ch.79 GET 
*
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru79*


----------



## coolx (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, released again...
still downloading right now........


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks man... does anyone have a count for the panels that involve slime or other sticky things like in this one? ... it's just too frequent...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

Triple threat coming right at you. 

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru80
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru81
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru82*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2008)

82 was pretty good.

Though I wish the plot wold get going again, its been random for a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Rito being a pimp made the chapter totally worth it 

And To-Love-Ru having a plot that goes beyond a couple of chapters? :S 

While I did like the RitoXYami moment, I would rather prefer YamiXMikan


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2008)

Shame a certain someone had to ruin the fun 

I want to see Deviluke again. He was awesome and was in a chapter that had probaly the only real badass part in the whole manga.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Rito you bastard... lol...

everytime i see that kind of face in a manga i remember that one Fairy Tail Omake...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but some of the girls were certainly feeling it


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2008)

Good chapters also liked the one about Saki.

BTW Is Zastin also from Deviluke Planet? I do remember him being able to throw a car I think in the early chapters when he was fighting Rito. Don't know if he has a tail like Lala and her father. Guess only in the Royal family have that?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 3, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Good chapters also liked the one about Saki.
> 
> BTW Is Zastin also from Deviluke Planet? I do remember him being able to throw a car I think in the early chapters when he was fighting Rito. Don't know if he has a tail like Lala and her father. Guess only in the Royal family have that?


Zastin is the best swordsmen on Deviluke.


----------



## coolx (Jan 3, 2008)

wakaka, zastin is true idiot....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

coolx said:


> wakaka, zastin is true idiot....



At least he makes for a decent manga assistant


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Zastin is the best swordsmen on Deviluke.



Oh yeah forgot about that. 



> At least he makes for a decent manga assistant



lol so true but hey at least his got a hawt girl after him so it's not all bad for him eventhough he hasn't notice it yet...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

agree the last chapter was one of the best, i think he almost had the golden devil girl going but then haruna shows up and he tosses her aside, but the best was when he told lala he accepts her feeling but he needs to win the heart of all girls, reminds of ataru from urusei yatsura


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 3, 2008)

So what happened with Yami after Rito was hitting on her she said "that I'm alone" Rito never mention anything about that to her...


----------



## rhino25 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Japan should pass a law requiring all future manga to have at least as much fanservice as this one. A more stable plot would be nice, but at this point I really don't care. I can only pray that the anime adaptation is at least half as ecchi as the manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> So what happened with Yami after Rito was hitting on her she said "that I'm alone" Rito never mention anything about that to her...


page 15. 

Rito said Yami came to Earth *alone* and Yami said "that I'm alone" in the lower panel.
That same line was replayed in her mind on page 19.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 4, 2008)

Well... the difference is almost unnoticeable...

except for those frames ...


----------



## coolx (Jan 4, 2008)

I know tankoubon version (tankoubon = a package of some chapters that has been packaged into one volume and there are some changes inside, like nipples-added in to-love-ru and better quality) is greater...
but, this is also hard to be found in internet, except there's someone wanna scan his tankoubon-collection...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2008)

What great timing, that we would see an uncensored version appear when the anime is about to make it's debut xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2008)

Mahou-X knows how to catch up 

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-ru83*


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2008)

lol sports

who do you think has a better chance of getting with Rito by the end of the manga?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 6, 2008)

It's gonna be Lala.

This series reminds me so much of Urusei Yatsura where the main character in that series doesn't have any feelings for Lum at first but likes someone else. Slowly that series was a build for Ataru to have feelings for Lum and to end up with her. 

The similiraties between the two series is that Lum like Lala is an alien girl and she accidently mistakes being proposal by Ataru the main character when in fact he said about getting married he meant it for another girl basicly from then on Lum gets all lovely dovey to him like Lala does when she mistakes Rito confessing hes feelings to her when it fact it was meant for Haruna. Both Ataru and Rito have to deal with an alien girl that they don't have feelings for but slowly start liking them. Rito is already showing those type of moments where has those "odd" feelings towards Lala but either doesn't know it or doesn't admit because he has Haruna in sights.... for now.

Really all it has to take for either for Haruna or Rito to admit their feelings but the series would come to an end if it did. They haven't admitted their feelings for various reasons and won't till much later on in the manga but by then Rito will already have strong feelings for Lala and will choose her at the end.

But hey I could end up being wrong but I seriously doubt it... 

Also brought up Urusei Yatsura because it's quite obviously anyone who has read/seen that series knows that this manga was inspired by that series.


----------



## notme (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I agree that this series is very, very similar to Urasei Yatsura, and I also agree that Lala has a much better chance of being with Rito in the end than Haruna does, I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility just yet.

The only reason I say this is because right now I think a lot of the foreshadowing has been geared towards a Lala/Rito/Haruna ending.  Just look at the Courage Trial.  Whoever made it to the end is supposedly going to end up together, but who made it to the end?  Rito, Lala, and Haruna.

Also, unlike Urasei Yatsura, Lala and Haruna are best of friends.  In fact, probably the biggest reason why Haruna hasn't expressed her feelings is because she likes Lala too much (as seen in one of the latest chapters where during the sleep over both Lala and Haruna basically say that they want to stay together with Rito forever).

I would agree that at the moment it is pretty close to 100% that Lala and Rito will end up together (that is just the nature of the genre), but right now I am about 50/50 on whether the end is going to be Lala saying something like, "Oh yeah, on Devilduke we practice polygamy."  And then Rito and Haruna get embarrassed before the credits roll.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 6, 2008)

notme said:


> I would agree that at the moment it is pretty close to 100% that Lala and Rito will end up together (that is just the nature of the genre), but right now I am about 50/50 on whether the end is going to be Lala saying something like, "Oh yeah, on Devilduke we practice polygamy."  And then Rito and Haruna get embarrassed before the credits roll.



This is Haruna best chance to end with Rito if Polygamy is allowed in Deviluke it did look like Lala's dad was pimping it out with many girls if I rememberd correctly. But rarely manga/anime end like that with the main character ending with both girls but who knows that may just may happen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2008)

I approve of RitoXHarunaXLala 

Though I like Lala better.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 7, 2008)

zzzz i want all!!!!! (except that queen, and Aya xD)


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2008)

How often do the chapters come? weekly?


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah it's weekly in Japan comes out in the same magazine as Naruto/Bleach/One Piece on Shonen Jump.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> I approve of RitoXHarunaXLala
> 
> Though I like Lala better.



I don't agree wit you 

I prefer RitoXHarunaXLalaXYami


----------



## coolx (Jan 7, 2008)

Yami is like eve...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2008)

lol Yami was based off of Eve if i remember right.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I don't agree wit you
> 
> I prefer RitoXHarunaXLalaXYami


This.

It is relevent to my interest.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2008)

coolx said:


> Yami is like eve...



Well, one of the people working on this series was responsible for Eve (Black Cat), so it shouldn't be too shocking


----------



## Akatora (Jan 7, 2008)

Well perhaps Lala Will create a cloning machine at the end of the serie, so there will be enough Rito for everyone


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 7, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Well perhaps Lala Will create a cloning machine at the end of the serie, so there will be enough Rito for everyone



That reminds me of... .... some other anime... can't figure it out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> That reminds me of... .... some other anime... can't figure it out.



I'm assuming 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maburaho


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 7, 2008)

just started to read this amnga 3 days ago im on chapter 50 and its funny, btw there will be a anime of this manga airs in april.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 11, 2008)

I finally remembered, doesn't Haruna look like that ghost girl from Otome Wa Boku Ni Koishiteru?


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm assuming
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the one! ...It sucked.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 11, 2008)

Uhh hey. When is chapter 74 going to be released?

Or did Kira already release it?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 12, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I don't agree wit you
> 
> I prefer RitoXHarunaXLalaXYami





how about ritoXcomplete harem ....


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ch 74 is not out yet in French nor Chinese because Shounen Jump won't be back until the 14th. Of January that is.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 18, 2008)

Just started this manga its awesome right now on chapter 62 almost caught up


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice manga, I finished reading all the released chapter in a day.


----------



## coolx (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah...
there are nipples in there...
I've seen/uploaded it, but photobucket deleted my picture..


----------



## spaZ (Jan 19, 2008)

They pretty much only added nipples lol.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We have quite a few projects on our hands that we're currently working on and will start releasing soon, so Uncensored To-Love-Ru chapter releases might have to stay on the back burner for awhile xDD


Does those other projects have nipples in 'em?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Does those other projects have nipples in 'em?



The nudity is probably on par with censored To-Love-Ru but that should be good enough  

Besides, all of our series involves some level of ecchi, whether it's about alien's, demon slayers, Shingami's, Samurai's, a harem of sekirei, an island full of women, etc...


I'm not telling you what new series we're working on but in due time you'll find out and perhaps will become fans of those series as well


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The nudity is probably on par with censored To-Love-Ru but that should be good enough
> 
> Besides, all of our series involves some level of ecchi, whether it's about alien's, demon slayers, Shingami's, Samurai's, a harem of sekirei, an island full of women, etc...
> 
> ...


Sounds good enough, nipples are prefered though 

When will you be releasing your new stuff?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Sounds good enough, nipples are prefered though



Well, if it's something new, I don't mind, but going back to older chapters of To-Love-Ru just to scantlate it, is quite a hassle. The nipples don't change the storyline much 

Then again, the series is just ecchi love story, so having Rito actually see nipples, might greatly change the storyline 



> When will you be releasing your new stuff?


Well, it depends on the series. We're not going to release all of them at the same time. It depends on which translator is working on that particular series and their schedule. But hopefully within the next two weeks, you'll be seeing 2-4 new series out and circulating through us


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 20, 2008)

Chinese scan for Chapter 84 is available its been nine days


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2008)

Tell them I'm not pleased... they'll understand and surrender ...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 23, 2008)

Issue fixed. Back on track, just our team is busy nowdays so haha xD


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Tell them I'm not pleased... they'll understand and surrender ...





iamthebest22 said:


> Issue fixed.


Hey it worked....Respect


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol nothing to do with that, had an argument with them


----------



## Vago (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone knows when new chapters are released?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2008)

84 should be out sometime today I finished it a little while ago it just needs to be final checked.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 24, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hey it worked....Respect


I'm awesome ...


iamthebest22 said:


> Lol nothing to do with that, had an argument with them


awwwwww ./ _ \.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2008)

New Chapter GET 

[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru84


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice chapter.. thanks ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Nice chapter.. thanks ...



Yes, and 85 looks to be just as delicious if not more


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

im curious how this one is gonna go, because at this point lala has no shot with rito, but the manga wouldnt feel right to me if it didnt end ritoxlala


----------



## Vago (Jan 25, 2008)

I enjoyed this week chapter.


----------



## notme (Jan 26, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im curious how this one is gonna go, because at this point lala has no shot with rito, but the manga wouldnt feel right to me if it didnt end ritoxlala


Well, something is _bound_ to happen that will completely alter Rito's perception of Lala.   It could be anything from an alien attack to Valentine's Day, but something will surely come up.

I still say that the manga is gearing up for a LalaxRitoxHaruna pairing though.  Especially ever since the test of courage where the first ones through are supposed to be a couple forever and it ended up LalaxRitoxHaruna.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Jan 26, 2008)

Chapter 85 Chinese scan is available.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 1, 2008)

you guys released 84, but I still haven't read 74-83 O_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2008)

New chapter GET 

*[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru_ch.85*


----------



## coolx (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah, thanx...^_^


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> New chapter GET
> 
> *[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru_ch.85*


----------



## Mican (Feb 3, 2008)

notme said:


> I still say that the manga is gearing up for a LalaxRitoxHaruna pairing though.  Especially ever since the test of courage where the first ones through are supposed to be a couple forever and it ended up LalaxRitoxHaruna.



How is that going to work?


----------



## notme (Feb 3, 2008)

Mican said:


> How is that going to work?


If I had to guess I would say they practice polygamy on Devilduke.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 4, 2008)

I miss the plot 

I hope it comes back


----------



## notme (Feb 4, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I miss the plot
> 
> I hope it comes back


I was thinking the same thing just the other day...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!...














so wha?...


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh man

I swear the onnly way im going to be satisfied with the end of this manga is if Rito gets in an orgy with all the girls that end up liking him.

Looks like next chapter has to do with a spa trip


----------



## Kev (Feb 20, 2008)

To-Love-Ru86.zip"]DDL mirror for 86 by Mahou X


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

lol thanks guy for the upload.
kira, what is your alias for the credits section?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol thanks guy for the upload.
> kira, what is your alias for the credits section?



Kira or CJKIRA, depending on how I'm credited


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

oh CJKIRA, isee you now XD


----------



## Capacity (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this manga, so happy this is coming to be an anime


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah me too!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 21, 2008)

The animation preview makes me more excited to watch it


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

oh PREVIEW :WTF. link plzz


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG I ONLY READ UP TO 86. WHERE DO I LOCATE ALL THESE NEW CHAPTERS AND VIDEOS


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

Can someone post those links plozzzzzxxxx

Brea continues to not disappoint


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 21, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Can someone post those links plozzzzzxxxx
> 
> The Last Fight



omg i cant wait


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok can someone give me those links now XD. IM DYING HERE!!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 21, 2008)

Rito is so funny, man is there any fanfics for this yet


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG WTF IMABOUT TO BLOW, I FOUND IT IN FRENCH.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 22, 2008)

great  

gosh i need another chapter


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 22, 2008)

The only problem is cant read french


----------



## Capacity (Feb 22, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> The only problem is cant read french


lol that sucks


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 23, 2008)

so when does mahou x translate these chapters?


----------



## Capacity (Feb 23, 2008)

dang no english translation for 87/88  


hope it comes soon


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

87 and 88 are cleaned now we just need the translation so that we can typeset


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

hmmmm, good chapter cant wait till the show comes out


----------



## Capacity (Feb 24, 2008)

spaZ said:


> 87 and 88 are cleaned now we just need the translation so that we can typeset




alright cool 8)


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 25, 2008)

In the latest chapter (which is 89)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The "ghost girl" from the old school building  return as a transfer student.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> In the latest chapter (which is 89)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


For some reason i expected that 

gaah i need the translations for the latests chapters.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2008)

woooooooooooooooot

finally!!!

been waiting for it to come out


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 11, 2008)

TY MAHOU X


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

88
Mediafire

89
Mediafire

these shoes


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 16, 2008)

MAhou X, once again. Good Job


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2008)

yayzor


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2008)

90 should be out today or tomorrow most likely.


----------



## rhino25 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the releases! Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay new chapters


----------



## coolx (Mar 17, 2008)

kyaa~~~ 
yami-chan is so cute...


----------



## notme (Mar 17, 2008)

Let's take a look at my magic 8-ball. "Will this story progress at all in the next few chapters?"  No?  Sigh, ok, at least there will be more fanservice....

I really like Tu-Love-Ru.  I just wish it wouldn't be so similar to Urasei Yatsura in that regard.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2008)

The mediafire links ain't working for me, the hell!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

Register for what?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2008)

91
Mediafire

92
Link removed

93
Link removed


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2008)

91: why would Mikado try the suit on? ... anyway ...

92: lololol... professional mangaka... 

93: An enemy that spoils the new games you want to play? WHO COULD CREATE SUCH A MONSTER!? ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 28, 2008)

Woot ty for teh chapters


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2008)

[Mahou-X]To Love-Ru94


----------



## Random Member (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link, spaz.

<3 Yui & Kyouko


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2008)

Lawl...A florist  

Best typecasting ever xDD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

so who created the game, and why does it seem like the game character is alive, the witch girl
im wonderin if there is some connection to yuki being a florist and him getting the big man eating flower from lala


----------



## notme (Apr 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> so who created the game, and why does it seem like the game character is alive, the witch girl
> im wonderin if there is some connection to yuki being a florist and him getting the big man eating flower from lala


Yuuki loves flowers, that is why Lala gave him the plant and probably why he was chosen to be a florist.

That's actually one of the characteristics that attracted Haruna to him...  IIRC, he used to water the plants at school when everyone else would forget and Haruna thought that this showed Yuuki's sensitive nature.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 5, 2008)

I am confused, who is that enemy?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2008)

I loled hard at Flourist class


----------



## spaZ (Apr 6, 2008)

Probably another Alien.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

the florist thing, the fact that lala is the princess, and the fact that the character from the show see was watching makes it look like lala at first, but that would be do obvious


----------



## G@R-chan (Apr 6, 2008)

Lol, that's the way to use magic Mikan.


----------



## Vago (Apr 6, 2008)

Pretty cool Chapter, Thanks.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks again, Spaz.

Chapter is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2008)

Once again, Yami's wardrobe is impeccable


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 6, 2008)

Spaz, you are an awesome cleaner


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2008)

I cant tell were this manga is going pairing wise. Way to many girls and not enough guys. Only proper way is to have everyone(including his sister) to be with Rito


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

^agreed except for the sister comment
hmm so it looks like all the girls will end up in the game and some point
and i approve of the special underwear item


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2008)

Well the sister just offered for him to sleep with her sooo


----------



## Champloon (Apr 7, 2008)

Rito's harem is getting WAY 2 large
and  at his "class" 
and thats gotta be the best rare item in a rpg ive ever seen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I cant tell were this manga is going pairing wise. Way to many girls and not enough guys. Only proper way is to have everyone(including his sister) to be with Rito



I thought a harem/orgy with everyone including his sis was obvious from the get-go?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2008)

I just discovered this manga a few days ago, and watched the first two episodes of the Anime, and i just love the humor, not to mention the many ecchi scenes.  


I hope this RPG Arc lasts a while, it sure was a surprise that Witch Kyoko becoming a full-time character out of the blue.   Not to mention that rare item. 

Somehow, I got this feeling that she might be an alien as well.  Though it does lack the magic-girl element so she might be the real thing.   Either way, when they finally return to school, bets are she will be there alongside and the guys going , with her putting the moves on Rito.  Especially since she is the most promiscuous of all the girls.  


As for the Harem talk, if Rito is going to be the new ruler of the Galaxy, why not.  But really, it always boils down between Haruna and Lala.

I could easily see Haruna being alongside Rito and Lala when they leave Earth, unless she happens to find a career on Earth (fashion model for Rito's mother?).  That or Lala leaves with her head held high and pleading that her father sparing the Earth from being blown up.


Can't wait to see what's next.   I hope this is going to be a very-long series.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2008)

Best...


spell...


ever...


I want to see it leveled up to the max ...


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys, while looking for DL links for the _To Love Ru_ manga (BTW thanks Spaz and Kira), I managed to find a website that has the Uncensored version of Volume 1.  Which also includes the Uncensored versions of Volume 2, and Volume 3!

here


So far, (due to DL limits) I can confirm the link to the uncensored version of Volume 1 is _legit_.   However it's RAW, but the scan is clean enough that it would be a cake-walk for the scanilators to rewrite it in English.


Enjoy!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

so did lala create the game or not, because it looks like the point of the game is to get rito to say he likes her
^i guess you guys are right if tenchi can go with his great aunt, and gets kissed by his grandmother, the sis thing is not that big of a deal


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 13, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> so did lala create the game or not, because it looks like the point of the game is to get rito to say he likes her
> ^i guess you guys are right if tenchi can go with his great aunt, and gets kissed by his grandmother, the sis thing is not that big of a deal



I think it's implied that it was created by her but she never finished it so my guess Kyouko took control of the game somehow. Wouldn't be surprise if it turns out that she's working for Lala's father to test out Rito's feelings for Lala because it's obvious in the last chapter that's what she wants to know as to how he feels for Lala.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 13, 2008)

I like this chapter.

It makes it look like the plot came back


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2008)

I bet he game just evolved and came to life, since it is Lala's inventions and stuff it could happen.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the anime is more funny than the manga XD


----------



## Akatora (Apr 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Best...
> 
> 
> spell...
> ...




 1 Hit K.O at min

Max lvl... Scary


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 13, 2008)

Hohoho, I've only just started reading this manga since yesterday, up to date now, I must say, this manga is A+ for "Moe". I took a glance at the first episode of the anime and did'nt much care for it. But the manga side of this story is great. Lala and GD are so "Moe".


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 13, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> Hohoho, I've only just started reading this manga since yesterday, up to date now, I must say, this manga is A+ for "Moe". I took a glance at the first episode of the anime and did'nt much care for it. But the manga side of this story is great. Lala and GD are so "Moe".



Well To-Love-Ru starts to get going once the characters have been introduced the fun starts with how all the characters interact with each other. So like the manga I'll take 2-3 episodes to really take off once most of the characters have been introduced, so stick with the anime just a bit longer.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Yeah, I suppose as such, I wonder how far they'll go with the "fan service" compared to the Echi Katokon As there both new Spring anime's. Even though the manga's have been on for a few year's.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 13, 2008)

Really, To love ru has been out for a few years now?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 13, 2008)

2 years on April 24th.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 13, 2008)

LordAndross said:


> ^ Yeah, I suppose as such, I wonder how far they'll go with the "fan service" compared to the Echi Katokon As there both new Spring anime's. Even though the manga's have been on for a few year's.



In a way Tolove-Ru will be more ecchi becuase the DVD release of Tolove-Ru, the current broadcast has the fog effect to cover the breast but the DVD release won't have that, I'll also likely have nipples as well on the breast here's a production images of Lala:


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 14, 2008)

The mangaka should do some hentai spin-off for this shit.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah um, Thank's. LoL though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuuki Rito is a Florist? LoL I've never played an r[g that allow's you to become a mere florist. But then again, maybe it will give him plant power's? Like nature magic or something. But he's already reached the princess so probably not. Wonder what his asnwer will be. Hopefully it isnt the predictable, I love everyone or I can't answer cause haruna-chan!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, thanks Spaz.   Wonder how long before someone redoes the translating.   At least there isn't much cleaning to do.


*Spoiler*: _LordAndross_ 



Na, I think Rito will come out admitting he likes both Lala and Haruna.  That or his sister will do it for him.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually I am working on 66-70 uncensored (only trans that I have for volume 8) so you guys should see some nice titties in the near future.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Actually I am working on 66-70 uncensored (only trans that I have for volume 8) so you guys should see some nice titties in the near future.



Oh cool man. Thanksz


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol, the manga is only up to chapter 97 over in Nippon though... I think. But Spaz, your from mahoux! I <3's To-Love-Ru, repage and thank you's.


----------



## Tmoo (Apr 14, 2008)

uncensored ftw \o/ mucho thanks(o)


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2008)

96 was the latest raw 97 comes out on friday.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Actually I am working on 66-70 uncensored (only trans that I have for volume 8) so you guys should see some nice titties in the near future.



You know that reminds me of something I been meaning to discuss ever since I saw the uncensored RAWs.  Why in the world are all the tits the same?  (Which the same goes for Hentai).  

Geez, these artists need to know to add some variety between the girls, you know?


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I unlocked the raw's, not too much of a diffrence, file still hosted quite a bit of spyware though, but it's all good if you know what your doing.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 15, 2008)

yes there is... I already downloaded it and have all the raws on my computer. Theres just errors when I extract them but still works.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _97 summary and pics_ 




Continuing from last time, Rito is stunned by Kyoko's question and is struggling to respond.  Everyone else is also feeling anxious as to what he'll say.  Eve finally steps in and says to Kyoko, "_it is not necessary for Yuuki Rito to be your opponent.  This is only a game_."  She then teleports and cuts in front of Kyoko to attack her.

Kyoko then dashes behind Eve and grabs her, saying "_here's a good fighting game skill to please you...'*puffpuff technique*'_"...then proceeds to grope her breasts  :heh:  Eve teleports away from Kyoko's clutches and is ready to use her powers to slice Kyoko into pieces, and Mikan tells her to relax  :heh:

Back to Rito, his finally responds, "_I...think I might like her.  But even now, I'm still uncertain of how I truly feel._"  Lala smiles at Rito and says that his honest words are enough to make her happy.

Yui seems troubled by Rito's words and thinks to herself, '_what's going on, this feeling..._'.  Mikan quickly takes notice and ponders if Yui likes her brother  

Kyoko dispenses with the pleasantries and sets the whole room on fire.  Rito's watering can suddenly starts glowing, and two figures emerge.  They are Lala's sisters...


----------



## Random Member (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, Spaz  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lala has sisters?

They don't look half bad


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 17, 2008)

Random Member said:


> Thanks, Spaz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering what her father is like, I'd be surprised if she didn't


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I suspected Lala had younger sisters.  Especially after it was said she was the "First Princess" and that she was the successor (which means no brothers).

I got a feeling that these two are going to hang around for a while and compete for Rito's love as well.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 19, 2008)

Good to see Rito give Lala an answer also great to see him being useful as a florist. Don't underestimate the power of a florist! 

Nice twist at the end makes me wonder if Kyouko may be 
*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Lala's mother in disguise could be wrong about that but it would explain why she's so strong, why she wanted to test Rito's love for Lala and why Lala's sisters are their.




Overall great mini arc. Good to see that Rito didn't back out or wasn't bailed out by someone else in regarding the question he was ask. Makes me like Rito even more as a lead since most male leads don't have the balls to give any answer or is bailed out by some sort of a interference.


----------



## G@R-chan (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




We finally get a little romance advancement. 
I'm not satisfied with the answer (like Magical Girl Kyouko) but it's something that will finally make things interesting.

Pafupafu is just uber pawnage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

rito's response should be like : polygamy , anyone? 
he clearly likes haruna, and now has a ambigious stance on lala

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm sister, that was interesting, i would like to see lala's mom, i dont think kyokochan was her though, i think the game was created by the sister


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, I think people could be right that Kyoko could be Lala's mother.

If you recall during the bathing scene at the end of Chapter 94 she comments "how it's odd for a computer program to take a bath", then when next to Lala mentioning her interest in Rito.

And the way Ryoko disappeared saying "I will see you later", sure seems to be pointing out that she was more than she appeared to be.   And as we seen with Run's intro, she will appear out of nowhere, hinting they met before with Rito going WTF, then Lala going "mother?"  (Then after that, she acts as the typical horny mother who likes young men.  Trying to steal Rito for herself).  



As for Lala's twin sisters, I got a feeling they will stick around for a while, like how releatives always do in harem anime.   They will latch onto Rito, increasing the jealousy factor to the point where Lala's finally showing frustration (instead of her carefree self).

(Betcha we will have a scene where the sisters awake up naked in Rito's bed, with Rito waking up and then freeking out with their presence.  Then Lala and Mikan barging in going )


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2008)

^that last scene you came up with was awesome and id like to see that but add in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



lala's mom was also in the bed with the sisters, and lala's dad walks in; rito's thought process would be like, well it was a good life while it lasted
it could have been her mom but she clearly doesnt look like that, it had to be a disguise


----------



## Random Member (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 98 Spoiler and Spoiler pics_ 







			
				Freeter said:
			
		

> Lala's sisters have descended and introduce themselves to everyone. The pigtailed sister is the second princess Nana Asterisk Deviluke, and the short-haired sister is the third princess Peach Liberia Deviluke. They've been following Lala's presence for quite some time now and admit to altering her game.
> 
> Peach: "I did most of the programming."
> Nana: "And it was my idea to add Magical Girl Kyoko!"
> ...








*Spoiler*: _Discussion_ 



I like this Princess Peach. She's great 

And finally Rito gets to show the ladies what he's packing down _there_


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 27, 2008)

A sweet little chapter to close things up, hehe


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

rito is a dam fool, the page basically showed that he was bullshitting when he said he might like her, her dad can destroy you in the blink  of an eye and your playing around with his daughters feelings, rookie mistake


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL its Rito he can't make up his mind and its really annoying. He has said so many things about Lala in his head but he just can't decide and its really annoying. I wish someone would actually just kiss him or something than it probably open his eyes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2008)

lol Eve's reaction to Rito's nakedness was hilarious


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2008)

I think Yui's was better.  I think she liked it.  



Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^that last scene you came up with was awesome and id like to see that but add in
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You know, after re-reading the lastest posts, I got the funny idea that Lala's mother could end up looking like Lala's twin. 

But I'm hoping she retains Kyoko's body.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

eve danger level towards rito seems to grow with every chapter, you know those up tight characters are usually teh most perverted, 
ty i hate to dash your dreams but the odds of her looking like kyoko is zero, look at the dad , and then look at lala and her sisters, they have to get their apperances from somewhere


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know.   That's why I said I'm betting she will end up looking identical (or mostly identical) to Lala.

In fact, every time I think of what could happen between Rito and Queen Deviluke, I can't help but to think of the moments between Kei and Mizuho's Mother from _Please Teacher_.


Come to think of it.  I wonder if Queen Deviluke is going to have larger breasts than the Doctor?   You know Kentaro is going to push the MILF Factor to a new level.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

^sir you truly are a pervert of the highest caliber (dont feel bad me and KY are probably on the same level as you)
- granted though id like to see an actual attempt by the mother this time around, they always have the mother character play around with the main guy character buts its never serious, hehe that would be so funny if lala mother made a serious attempt


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Loved Yami's and Yuki's reaction to Rito's package. Also liked how that one sister was taking all the credit for finishing the game. Oh loved Lala's answer about Rito to her sister's. 

Looks like Rito at the end is still pondering if he likes Lala or not. It's only a matter of time my friend only a matter of time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

even if he begins to like lala gradually that doesnt change the fact that he likes haruna


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> even if he begins to like lala gradually that doesnt change the fact that he likes haruna



Well duh. 

What matters is who he likes the most at the very end and he'll need to make a choice between the two of them unless Polygamy is accepted in Lala's homeworld but I doubt that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

You know, I'm starting to really believe that the Polygamy route is going to happen.  

Afterall we have Gid wanting to step down as ruler to fool around.   Which means the Queen is okay with it, or she's dead.   And I don't recall hearing anything that could clue us in if she's dead.  So to me, she has to be alive and okay with it.  (Lala takes after her?)

Yeah, I could see that when the time comes for Rito to make that decision, he will be stumbling over saying, "Well, I like Lala.  But I've always loved Haruna."   Then Lala will respond happily saying, "Oh, you can have more than one wife on Deviluke."   Then Rito will go , then he probably will be pissed that she never told him.   And Rito gets the best of both worlds, perhaps more.  



Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^sir you truly are a pervert of the highest caliber (dont feel bad me and KY are probably on the same level as you)



Hey, thanks for the complement!  



Kira Uzumaki said:


> - granted though id like to see an actual attempt by the mother this time around, they always have the mother character play around with the main guy character buts its never serious, hehe that would be so funny if lala mother made a serious attempt



Yeah, the Queen wanting to take Rito has her second husband or replacement for Gid.  It sure would break the old cliche of the flerty mother-in-law.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 28, 2008)

Except Haruna probably won't agree to something like that lol.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

Na, I honestly don't think Haruna would mind.   Her personality is the type that would do anything so that Rito would be happy.   And so far she hasn't really shown any objection regarding Lala, whom she is best friends with.

Now Yui's personality screams monogamy.


----------



## notme (Apr 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I honestly don't think Haruna would mind.   Her personality is the type that would do anything so that Rito would be happy.   And so far she hasn't really shown any objection regarding Lala, which she is best friends with.
> 
> Now Yui's personality screams monogamy.


IIRC, during the sleepover Haruna was thinking how one of the reasons she hasn't really pursued a romantic relationship with Rito is because she cares for both Rito and Lala and wants all three to stay together.

All Rito needs to do is play his cards right.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

notme said:


> IIRC, during the sleepover Haruna was thinking how one of the reasons she hasn't really pursued a romantic relationship with Rito is because she cares for both Rito and Lala and wants all three to stay together.
> 
> All Rito needs to do is play his cards right.



Yes it's quite clear what he needs to do secretly kill Lala's father then marry Lala and declare as the new King of Devil Luke that Polygamy is allowed. See Problem solved.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

Why would Rito go to such length's when he already has the throne?    All he has to do is wait until he's the boss.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Yes it's quite clear what he needs to do secretly kill Lala's father


Theres a huge problem with that plan.

Probaly the "trying to kill the guy who can destroy a world by looking at it" or something like that


----------



## Akatora (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Yes it's quite clear what he needs to do secretly kill Lala's father then marry Lala and declare as the new King of Devil Luke that Polygamy is allowed. See Problem solved.



As easy as scraching the back.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Why would Rito go to such length's when he already has the throne?    All he has to do is wait until he's the boss.



Because Lala's father while alive won't allow Lala's fiance/spouse ever be with another woman. And who knows how long Lala's father will live hell Devilluke's lifespans could be much longer then a humans. Which is why he should get rid of him.



> Theres a huge problem with that plan.
> 
> Probaly the "trying to kill the guy who can destroy a world by looking at it" or something like that



Quite simple one of Rito's harem slaves is a Doctor/nurse Ryouko Mikado he simply can ask her to make a poison strong enough to kill a Devilluke and to make it like it was some sort of illness. 

The real question comes aftwards does he also get rid of Lala's sisters? Their also inline to the throne and could pose a threat to him and Lala if they don't agree to the Polygamy thing and will try convince Lala Rito isn't a good person and should get rid of him. Though Lala will stand firm and believe in Rito but who knows how far Lala's sisters will go to get rid of him. I think though Rito is pimping enough to make them he's harem slaves as well he just needs to train them if you know what I mean heh heh. 

There's always Yami for Rito to fall back on if the plan fells she'll need assassinate them if needed. :abduct

Become King Rito become King.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2008)

how can you say theres no polygamy on lala world, hell in tenchi you get the best of both worlds i*c*st and polygamy, aliens are always up for the kinky stuff, besides i would also point out if you ever actually take i dont know anthropolgy , or somekind of cultural class, polygamy is actually fairly common even today, even some of the well known biblical figures were polygamist, shit noah was a playa playa


-that aside, i could she ran and lala coexisting as fellow wives, haruna is tough to call she reminds me or ayeka from tenchi, and i could see ayeka coexisiting with ryoko, so maybe 

- and why do i always use the tenchi analogies, because tenchi is good for you


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 29, 2008)

Lala's mother will look like Rins. Or better yet, like Dr. Tearju.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 29, 2008)

Heh but really it would be funny if one time Rito will wake up and in his bed was Lala's mother XDXD  I wonder how Rito would react in this situation xD and what excuse would she use ^^ [I wanted to know closer/better my future son-in-law] xD 

Maybe it will turn like in Onegai Teacher where mother and younger daughters will try to close Rito too Lala ^^ I wonder when Nana and Momo will come back  ^^


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2008)

I already said that above.   Expect Rito to be in shock and royally embarassed.  

And of course they will be back.  But I think they will be back sooner than people expect.   Who knows, they could be in the next chapter or two.  



Gutsu said:


> Because Lala's father while alive won't allow Lala's fiance/spouse ever be with another woman. And who knows how long Lala's father will live hell Devilluke's lifespans could be much longer then a humans. Which is why he should get rid of him.



And what evidence do you have that leads to you that Gid wouldn't allow Rito be with another woman, when he himself isn't faithful?   

You know that makes him a hypocrit.  Not something you expect of a Galactic ruler.



Gutsu said:


> Quite simple one of Rito's harem slaves is a Doctor/nurse Ryouko Mikado he simply can ask her to make a poison strong enough to kill a Devilluke and to make it like it was some sort of illness.
> 
> The real question comes aftwards does he also get rid of Lala's sisters? Their also inline to the throne and could pose a threat to him and Lala if they don't agree to the Polygamy thing and will try convince Lala Rito isn't a good person and should get rid of him. Though Lala will stand firm and believe in Rito but who knows how far Lala's sisters will go to get rid of him. I think though Rito is pimping enough to make them he's harem slaves as well he just needs to train them if you know what I mean heh heh.
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt it will come to that.  This is an Ecchi / Comedic manga, not a serious manga like Death Note or Ghost in the Shell.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> how can you say theres no polygamy on lala world, hell in tenchi you get the best of both worlds i*c*st and polygamy, aliens are always up for the kinky stuff, besides i would also point out if you ever actually take i dont know anthropolgy , or somekind of cultural class, polygamy is actually fairly common even today, even some of the well known biblical figures were polygamist, shit noah was a playa playa



You know that Noah only had 1 wife.  

You're probably thinking of David.   Now he was a player with 8 wives plus concubines.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> You know that Noah only had 1 wife.
> 
> You're probably thinking of David.   Now he was a player with 8 wives plus concubines.



im pretty sure he had at least 2, but ill have to go back and check

but agreed im pretty sure lala's father as badass as he is has to be tapping something on the side


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2008)

i imagine hes gonna be like death scythe from soul eater, anytime soul looks like he favors blair over maka, ds is like this kid is smarter than i thought

hmmm yea i forgot about that , but i imagine hes remarried, mother in law , mother same differences


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Ah snap, I forgot.
> 
> Surprised nobody mentioned it earlier when we been talking about the possibility that she was Kyoko in disguise.
> 
> Anyhow, it still doesn't mean Gid is going to flip out.   He would be more likely to flip out of Rito choosing Haruna over Lala than him ending up with two (or more) wives.



Still don't really know if Lala's mom is alive or not the anime hasn't mentioned it so who knows.

I still think Lala's dad wouldn't want Lala's husband to be playing around even if he (Lala's) had done something like that if he was married at the time he still wouldn't want that to happen to his daughter. He's also threaten Rito that he better not mess up with Lala so one slip up will be more then enough excuse to get rid of him.

Another words he's bascily doing what any father would do.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't go by that because of the Anime, afterall they alter the manga's storyline.  

And I do agree there with the fatherly protection, but I could see him giving in if Lala pleaded on Rito's behalf once again.   With Lala's carefree personality, I think she would be happy to share Rito with Haruna.


----------



## Random Member (May 13, 2008)

Thanks again, spaZ


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 13, 2008)

ahhh yes, i can finally have relief once agian.


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

To Love-Ru 100


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

SPAZ, I NEED AN ACCOUNT TO GET ON THAT WEBSITE XD


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

Yeah to lazy to post up the DL this time


----------



## RedWolf (May 18, 2008)

And so the second trap character appears. Sucks to be Rito.


----------



## bravin_time (May 18, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!......... RITOS HOT!!!!


............... its a trap :amazed


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2008)

This manga already has 100 chapters? I didn't think it's running since that long already


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2008)

And here was I thinking the chapter would be all just about "breasts". Lawl, wonder Rito's going to do now?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2008)

I thought we had enough trans-gendering already... lol... Rita is going to get in trouble ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I thought we had enough trans-gendering already... lol... Rita is going to get in trouble ...



Silly, you can never have enough transforming/trans gendered characters 

I bet you the mangaka was probably thinking..."hmmh...I haven't tried drawing Rito as a female, let's see how that will turn out" xD


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

Oh boy, this is crazy.

Or should I say Oh girl....
Jeez


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

Its funny but stupid at the same time. I wish the story writer for this manga would come up with something more original, since this manga is going down hill in my books.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

lol seriously? I never expected too much from this manga, just read it for a little entertainment on the side, ya know, to pass time


----------



## KLoWn (May 18, 2008)

Man-boobs.....


----------



## kewlmyc (May 18, 2008)

Am I wrong if I think Girl Rito is one of the more hotter females in this manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Am I wrong if I think Girl Rito is one of the more hotter females in this manga.



Nope...I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to be the first to mention it


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

lol, would you rather do rito than any of the other girls O_O?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2008)

Well, looks like Rito has something more in common with Ren/Run.  

And the Second Anniversary chapter with nothing but boob talk, is the Win!


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 18, 2008)

lol, somehow, even when not even supposedly finish, lala's creations fucks things up./


----------



## Gutsu (May 19, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Its funny but stupid at the same time. I wish the story writer for this manga would come up with something more original, since this manga is going down hill in my books.



lol wtf? 



> lol, would you rather do rito than any of the other girls O_O?



Heh looking forward to the doujins based on this chapter. 

BTW Yami looked good in this chapter...


----------



## barrendesert (May 19, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> Am I wrong if I think Girl Rito is one of the more hotter females in this manga.



Isn't that what usually happens when you genderbend the main guy into a girl? Think of Naruko... Or even better yet, Kyonko!


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2008)

Now we just need Run to hate Frito* and Ren to fall in love with Frito

If this happens... I serious have no clue how Rito could get a more complicated relationship.


*= Female Rito


----------



## Tyrannos (May 19, 2008)

Frito?   

Sounds better if people used Rita.


----------



## notme (May 19, 2008)

I prefer Riko to be honest, and -ko is a very common ending to girls' names in Japan.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 19, 2008)

Yuuki Chan?


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2008)

ah of cause we should call him Grito for girl Rito which would be a pun on Great just like to love ru is a pun on Trouble


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2008)

Well, that was a real surprised. I knew Rito would come across most of the characters but to be taken in by Saki really was a surprise xDD


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2008)

Girl Rito makes me feel all confused. >_<


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> Girl Rito makes me feel all confused. >_<



Join the club  

It's probably why I'm extra pumped to see chapter 102 xDD


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Join the club
> 
> It's probably why I'm extra pumped to see chapter 102 xDD



lol and why are these many character so hesitant to see themselves when they turn into a girl.  When I was 14 seeing boobs would be the first thing I would want to do, even if they were mine. 


I wonder when I'm supposed to grow out of that?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 28, 2008)

Stupid sexy Rito ...


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2008)

Poor Rito.   He's so shy around women that he's not even comfortable with his own femine side.   Then he gets hit on by his own best friend, oogled by a bunch of horny guys, and kissed by the Principal.  Now he's in the clutches of the Queen. 

Betcha Rito will discover her kind side, which he will think a bit differently than her.   Then when they are about to be "friends", Lala barges in and reveals he's Rito, and all hell breaks loose once again.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 28, 2008)

I think I have fallen for rito. Does that make me gay :S?


----------



## Gutsu (May 28, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> I think I have fallen for rito. Does that make me gay :S?



Nah it's cool that Rito is a girl so it's fine... I'm looking forward to doujins based on this arc. I think the next comiket is in August right? If so highly likely well get several doujins on female Rito.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 28, 2008)

lol hentai doujins O_O?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> lol and why are these many character so hesitant to see themselves when they turn into a girl.  When I was 14 seeing boobs would be the first thing I would want to do, even if they were mine.
> 
> *
> I wonder when I'm supposed to grow out of that?*



That childlike approach to life shall never dissipate  


bloody_ninja said:


> lol hentai doujins O_O?


No need to stir anymore conflicting feelings within some of us xDD


----------



## Akatora (May 30, 2008)

notme said:


> Spoiler for 102 is out with pics...
> 
> OPM's
> 
> ...




 thx hadn't seen these yet


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Anyone else think Rito will end up in a hot bath and while there with lots of Sakis servants Lala will trigger something making him return to being Male.



Looks like my prediction came true though with it being to love ru it ain't to hard to predict Ecchi


----------



## Lord Yu (May 31, 2008)

Female Rito is hot and should stay female for a whole arc and have hot lezzy sex with Haruna. Anyway the fact that he had problems with looking at himself was dumb. He's been seeing naked women alot for awhile now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 2, 2008)

Boy, I was expecting Rito to stay a woman for a while.   It was a good angle that could've been played with longer.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 2, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Female Rito is hot and should stay female for a whole arc and have hot lezzy sex with Haruna. Anyway the fact that he had problems with looking at himself was dumb. He's been seeing naked women alot for awhile now.



Well Yu when you get turned on by yourself it's fucking creepy


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a feeling this isn't the last time we'll see Riko this is one of those concepts that the manga-ka could easily do again, wouldn't mind seeing some of the other characters in other genders wonder how Zastin would look as a female.


----------



## Batman (Jun 2, 2008)

Damnit Lala Why'd you change him back??!?!? ROAR!! Good Job Lala!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, that was rather short and random way to end things. oh, well, having Riko around was nice while it lasted  



Hiruma said:


> Well Yu when you get turned on by yourself it's fucking creepy



Isn't that the whole point behind masturbation?


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you can always argue you're jacking off to something else, Kira ._.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 2, 2008)

is it wrong of me to think female Rito is hot? 

especially in that outfit for 102 pek


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually, after this chapter, I <3 Saki

EDIT: Just wondering.... where is the Mahou-X website now?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rito and Mikan aren't blood related.





Well, we knew she was going to become part of the harem sooner or later.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 11, 2008)

kewlmyc said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rito and Mikan aren't blood related.



Win. Now that chapter of her being all emo and left out makes sense.

This should increase the porn by alot. We're at how many women now? Like 4? Personally, I don't think that's enough, you have to have at least 5 in a Ecchi comedy. For example, Ai Kora is at 5 + a guy. Highschool of the Dead is at 4 + a loli with more joining by the day.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 11, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Umm its called work its called exams its called life... mmmk..
> 
> HERE!



Thanks, sorry if I sounded like a jerk.


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2008)

methinks they've been watching their shitty anime and have tired to improve on the story.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 12, 2008)

Methinks that thing about Mikan not being a blood relative is a lie, considering it Mikan hardly made an appearance, let alone say anything along those lines.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Joke Mikan-chan. I facepalmed at that pretty hard.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 19, 2008)

If that was true I would of rooted for her over all of the other girls.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm maybe Mikan does have a thing for Rito. Poor Zastin and the other guards at the end.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm glad that Mikan spoiler left out some details that it was a joke.   It was a really good one on all of us.  For a minute I thought Mikan was going to be added to the harem.  

Oh and Lala in the Apron.... that's one of the things I must put on my list for a girlfriend or wife to do.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

If Mikan turns brocom I'm going to rage. Part of what makes her awesome is she's not ONII-CHAN! ONII-CHAN! little sister character. She's the voice of reason in all this madness. If she turns brocom all is lost.


----------



## RedWolf (Jun 19, 2008)

Well while it might be a cop out I think Mikan took back what shesaid because it would ruin their sibling relationship.

It isn't the first time I saw in manga that the idiot brother forgot his sister is adopted.

Unless of course she's really Rito's sister with incestual feelings.  Very dangerous teritory there.


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmm that joke really took me back. Brother complex time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2008)

Batman said:


> Hmmmm that joke really took me back. Brother complex time.



I thought it was more of a sister complex...but yeah...good timing since I just read that MikanXRito doujin a few days ago


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Lawlz@Lala's death soup


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

I <3 i*c*st. Maybe next chapter?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope not. If she does go brocom it ruins the balance of the manga. We need at least one girl immune to Rito's plot powers.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm sorry but i did spit my tea and dropped my monocle when she said that...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I hope not. If she does go brocom it ruins the balance of the manga. We need at least one girl immune to Rito's plot powers.



Well, there already is one. Saki. She likes zastin instead XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 19, 2008)

It being a joke really caught me by surprise 

Though i couldnt tell if she really was joking or not meh



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought it was more of a sister complex...but yeah...good timing since I just read that MikanXRito doujin a few days ago


*insert interesting comment here*


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 19, 2008)

Great, now I feel like a idiot.
Sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.

Amusing chapter.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 19, 2008)

this manga is horrible

it makes me want to practice in i*c*st and cross-gender relationships


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Rito seriously needs to grow some balls...
When Lala was cooking naked in that appron he should've just tap't that ass


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Rito seriously needs to grow some balls...
> When Lala was cooking naked in that appron he should've just tap't that ass



He should've tapped into it on the first day, when she was in his bed.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 19, 2008)

Ritos going to be like till the end of the manga...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised that mangaka used something (Lala naked with apron) that the anime rolled out first. The ideas...might be starting to dry up 

But if you're going to start "jumping the shark" then there's nothing better than Gender benders and wincest


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2008)

They most likely were inspired by the Anime going, "How come we didn't think of that first?  " 

But I don't think the well is going dry just yet.  They still have plenty of ammo left regarding the remaining Lala suiters, Lala's sisters, and who knows what's next?  Perhaps Rito's mother coming in and pulling some kind of zany antics with her business.


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I hope not. If she does go brocom it ruins the balance of the manga. We need at least one girl immune to Rito's plot powers.



Is that giant plant with lips a girl? It might be immune.


----------



## Godot (Jun 20, 2008)

So i just read the entire manga yesterday.....

Holy shit, this is some good stuff! 

But one has to ask if the harem is going to get even bigger

Maybe Lala's sisters? 

Or Risa and Mio 

Or Saki's two bitches 

Or some random hot character that'll get introduced in the near future


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2008)

Batman said:


> Is that giant plant with lips a girl? It might be immune.



Plants seem to like Rito, so if it is female, it's most likely a Tsundere type


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to root for Haruna but after she didn't mind if Rito was with Lala that though of them being together went down the drain. If she actually like Rito she wouldn't of said something like that.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 20, 2008)

She knows that she can't mess with Lala because she'll get her ass kick.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha, Chapter 105 Lala and Haruna changing bodies and Haruna's expression as Lala gets her into a bunch of trouble.   And another Haruna strip scene in the process.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 29, 2008)

That was a great chapter after this long summer wait


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG Poor Rito!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lala forceably girlifying him again, then being forced to go out on a date with his best friend, who tried to hit on him.   Then he ends up transforming back and freeking out Haruna when she sees him in a skirt.  

Oh man, that made my day!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2008)

That chapter was made of pure win !


----------



## Golbez (Jul 5, 2008)

An awesome manga, but the plot is quite lacking.
I really miss seeing other aliens appear, since that was what made this manga different from most other harem mangas.
BRING BACK THE ALIENZEZ!


----------



## Grandia (Jul 7, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought it was more of a sister complex...but yeah...good timing since* I just read that MikanXRito doujin *a few days ago



Link?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, they strayed away from the i*c*st


----------



## Batman (Jul 8, 2008)

RRRRRRRRRRRIKOLAAAA!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikan's reaction to Rikola was interesting


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2008)

the beloved return of my Riko-chan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2008)

Now, if only she didn't turn back into a "he" while still wearing that dress


----------



## spaZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I swear that by the end of the series every character we have seen is going to be in love with Yuuki.


----------



## Batman (Jul 8, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I swear that by the end of the series every character we have seen is going to be in love with Yuuki.



I just got a hilarious image of the principle lol!!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2008)

^already happened.  Principle loves Riko as much as every other girl


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Chapter 107 is out already.

here


Looks like Yui Kotegawa is still playing the Tsundere, but now has entered the "questioning her feelings" phase.  And the Chapter is topped off with the obligatory Yami Panty Shot and a wet shirt moment for Yui.  

On top of all that, Lala's Twin sisters have made their return.  Prepare for two more to be added to the Harem.   



I got a feeling what I expected a few chapters ago will now come true.  About both sisters sleeping naked on either side of Rito and him freeking out (as usual) and Lala barging in saying, "Morning!" then being annoyed at the sisters in doing that to Rito.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope, you're wrong: first time 

Kotegawa is my favorite. Don't ask why, she just is.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 8, 2008)

What you mean I was wrong?  The link was good even before I edited.


----------



## Batman (Jul 8, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Nope, you're wrong: this yard
> 
> *Kotegawa is my favorite.* Don't ask why, she just is.



Same here. But then again, the Tsundere's are almost always my favorite. Other character's really have to be unique for me to gravitate towards them over an emotionally crippling external ball of hatred . . . who likes stuffed animals.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 9, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Kotegawa is my favorite. Don't ask why, she just is.


It's cuz she's the hottest.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's cuz she's the hottest.



That is so true.
But honestly, I prefer Mikan or Golden Darkness


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's cuz she's the hottest.



QFT      !


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well by looking at 108 spoilers I can say that Rito will have hard time even more ^^ since Lalas sisters (Nana and Momo) are on earth and at the end they decided to stay there for a while ^^ (heh cant wait to see a scene where Rito wakes up and in his bed are Lala and her sisters XD Rito will pass out for sure ^^ )


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 26, 2008)

My my, this hasn't been updated in a while.

Chapter 108:  The Twins are back and I knew there would be a bath scene somewhere.  

Chapter 109:  I gotta get a pair of those X-ray glasses.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2008)

108 was another failure for zastin (poor guy)
Interesting abillities Nana and Momo got there though Lala's inventions made it easier to get power.

Nana in the bath scene looked like Louise from Zero no tsukaima.

109... extreme glasses there.
Must be really helpful when you need to find something, but when looking at others, it's potentially a nightmare(lucky he didn't meet the principal)

110, Seem interesting with some plot again, but no translation as of yet so can't say much more


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't which twin is which, but I like the cute one that talks to plants 

By the way, Rito's and Lala's expression are awesome on this page.

Link removed

------

OOH 109, i*c*st ? purtty please?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 27, 2008)

Momo is the one talking with Plants, the one that is calm most of the time, but got her evil times


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 15, 2008)

To love ru 11 was interesting.

Bounty hunters and is that one dude someone weve seen before?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 15, 2008)

Of course he know him, he's Lacospo, one of Lala's suitors.    He's the one that hired Golden Darkness to kill Rito.  (His space-frog is back, this time in armor.  ).

Which makes me wonder now that he's back, Yami will be free of her contract to kill Rito.   So if that happens, she probably keep "targeting" him, to hide her real feelings.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 15, 2008)

Sigh, I loved To-Love-Ru, but this is getting extremely repetitive. They should just end it with polygamy, and everyone will be happy. There is no pubescent boy who doesn't like polygamy.

BRING BACK MX0! BRING BACK MX0! Maybe if we chant enough, they'll do it!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 16, 2008)

Id like a chant to bring back the plot


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 16, 2008)

Plot not needed, only boobies are


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Id like a chant to bring back the plot



What the pervy little alien isn't going back to the plot?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 16, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Sigh, I loved To-Love-Ru, but this is getting extremely repetitive. They should just end it with polygamy, and everyone will be happy. There is no pubescent boy who doesn't like polygamy.
> 
> BRING BACK MX0! BRING BACK MX0! Maybe if we chant enough, they'll do it!



lol as if MX0 had a plot, plus the romance sucked ass in that series hell at least in ToLoveru there's some romance development between Rito and Lala. No matter how loud you chant they will never bring that series it had low ass ratings while Toloveru keeps going on strong and the manga is selling better then ever.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 16, 2008)

This manga is shit compared to Mx0


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 16, 2008)

spaZ said:


> This manga is shit compared to Mx0



Nah this series is fun to read, the shit manga was the one that got cancelled. Because it was shit no wonder it got shitty ratings thus it was rated by readers as shit. 

You know it's shit when it has no doujins made out of it. :amazed

Anyways let's not get out offtopic talking about a shit manga that was cancelled and will be forgotten soon due to it's shittyness.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 17, 2008)

Both are good in separate ways.

Mx0 was at times the best entertainment in shounen jump to read at others it was boring, overall it deserved another 100 chapters to finish up.

To Love Ru is nice for the fanservice, I still hope that we'll get something more serious one day from this series, but I doubt it.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Aug 18, 2008)

If kotegawa is in the manga, everything gets ten times better and you can't complain.


----------



## Goom (Aug 23, 2008)

Run is hottest followed by kotegawa followed by lala.

All others are decent.

Rito pisses me off though.  What a dirtbag for getting all those girls to fall for him.  He needs to be punched in the face.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 23, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Run is hottest


Lol she has a dick, kinda


----------



## Akatora (Aug 23, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Run is hottest followed by kotegawa followed by lala.
> 
> All others are decent.
> 
> Rito pisses me off though.  What a dirtbag for getting all those girls to fall for him.  He needs to be punched in the face.




Wouldn't It be a better punishment to turn him into Riko?


----------



## Goom (Aug 23, 2008)

What would happen if your having sex with run and she sneezes


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 23, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> What would happen if your having sex with run and she sneezes



Maybe their's a safe instict thing when that happens during what gender he or she is it won't get switched because their mating. That would also happened if their in female mode and pregnant.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 23, 2008)

You can read the raw at kukudm right now for ch. 113


DL LQ/MQ raw right now. If you want HQ just go to kukudm.

To-Love-Ru 113 LQ


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Akatora said:


> To Love Ru is nice for the fanservice, I still hope that we'll get something more serious one day from this series, but I doubt it.



It's really doubtful. Okay, katekyou hitman reborn took quite a few volumes to pick up on the story too, but we're over 10 volumes into the manga already and nothing serious happened yet. No longer arc. Just fanservice all over the place.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 6, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> What would happen if your having sex with run and she sneezes



If Run is in her girl form, that can be serious trouble. If you are the girl and Run is in his boy form, then there are no complicated procedures


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2008)

Lolololthe watermelon sprayed his juice on her


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 7, 2008)

kotegawa failed to make a scene this time.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

Chapter 115 + 116 pek


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 14, 2008)

........ *sigh*......... 

I was certain that at the very least, Lala's sisters would be immune to Ritos' harem powers ........ seems I was wrong. 

At least now that Nana knows Sairenji's feelings the manga might actually start to go somewhere, I for one am getting tired of all these meaningless fanservice arcs. 


DEVELOPMENT NAO!!!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 14, 2008)

Man , MOMO IS HOT


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, didn't I say that Rito would end up waking up with the twins in his bed.  

But I sure wasn't expecting him to give Momo some "tail".


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I know that Momo liked Rito from the very begining (she liked Rito, she confirmed the same feelings from that pland that he is kind and gentle, and the most she sees Lalas happiness so it enought for her sine its Lalas choise not theirs) 

Other thing is with Nana who does not understand why Lala loves Rito so much... and learning that Haruna loves Rito might go into 2 directions: 1. She will do everything to take away Lala from Rito by using Haruna's feelings for Rito 
 or 2. She will learn from Haruna what she likes in Rito so maybe Nana finaly accepts Lalas feeling for Rito and will like Momo everything for those to to be together  

Nana mostly is angry that Rito took away her older sister from her so in the end for her there is noone suitable for her but really she doesnt think what Lala really feels and that she is happy to be with Rito. Rito is not so bad compared to Lapasco (pervered frog) so does she want to give lala to one of those candidates...  if it end that Nana will be the main culpit of Lalas crying and breaking with Rito then Momo will kill her XD (making sister cry and destroy her happiness) 

Heh but from chatper 116 Rito should be happy that those two didnt mimic Lala and ended up naked in his bed ^^ but really Momo is kinda cutter even from Lala  she is younger but like Mikan she is somehow more grown up from Lala yet she doesnt mind huging Rito (for Mikans jelousy at the back)

hehe and her words after Rito noticed whose tail it was "we...we can't" hehe she likes Rito (she clings to Rito's arm like a couple or something) but she knows lalas feelings and protects them ^^


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm kinda getting curious for what we might get in the future when looking at 116 I don't recall having seen a Chapter of To Love Ru with Less fanservice and it had a healthy amount of story.


Question:
Who are you guys favorite character in this series?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But I sure wasn't expecting him to give Momo some "tail".



Nana certainly didn't like it. heh 



Akatora said:


> Question:
> Who are you guys favorite character in this series?



Well
For this series, I would have to say the hottest are my favorite.

Although I can't decide who the hottest is. It is a tie between Kotegawa, Lala, and Momo. No one else is quite on par, not Ren or Sarenji. The doctor is okay, but I'm not into old ladies.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heh maybe Nana is kinda jelous of Momo ^^ since in beach arc. then Rito touched Nanas chast in an acident Nana yelled herself "sorry for beign flat chested" and she got red after seeing that Rito was closer to Momo (who has bigger chest from Nana) 

even so Nana will understand that Rito is really kind and good or she will use her gained knowlage about Harunas feelings and try to separete Lala and Rito by making Haruna to confess her feelings (since she even butted in that Lala could move her lab to their place so she want to make a distance between Rito and Lala... and so what later... she will lock Lala in the space and take her in it to deviluke or something XD ) 

For me my favourite characters are Lala (funny ideas, main heroine, she trys her best to gein attention from Rito, and she is bery energetic) , Momo (kind, she understands Lalas feelings [Ritos too], more grown up compared to Nana or even Lala [she know what a kiss or the other things are XD] and lookes nice) .....hmmm 3rd I would say is Yui (Kotegawa) she's funny even if she is too much into rules hard to tell more but I like this char.

Char. which I dont like I would say: Haruna (even if she is shy there are limits to it...normaly she mostly annoyes me... Lala is able to say her feeling laud and many times while she is with Rito since junior school and no move toward it... say it or get lost for me....) , Risa and Mio damn they really annoys me those two must be lesbians or something... giving others advices about love while not having even a boyfriend (but who would want them... maybe saruyama ) and simply making fun from others.... well I will have Nana as 3rd one reserved if it turns out that she will do everything to break up Lala with Rito... 


I would want RitoxLala since Lala changed Ritos life while Haruna was not able to do a thing before Lala come... Now Rito becouse of Lala's energetic personality is around girls and he can talk to them somehow normaly (he can go to beach with girls like he told in 113ch. )... In past he was not able even to talk to a girl so Lalas personality is a cure for Rito 

I cant immagine RitoxHaruna.... 2 so much shy people together... they would get emberesed at every moment during every day... (2 the same personalities together is a wrong combination).......I dont want to see this kind of ending ^^


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 15, 2008)

Na, Nana is obviously going the Tsundere route, hating Rito for stealing her sisters.   But then at the end of this Arc, it will be revealed that she likes Rito too.

But in the meantime, I think many of you are right.  Nana will use that opportunity to get Rito closer to Haruna, to break Lala away from him.   Then eventually Nana's plot is discovered, she's embarassed, everyone chases her down, and she is forgiven.



			
				Akatora said:
			
		

> Question:
> Who are you guys favorite character in this series?



As much people dislike her, I actually like Haruna.   She's shy, but she's not your typical shy girl.



bloody_ninja said:


> Nana certainly didn't like it. heh



Nor did Rito.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> ........ *sigh*.........
> 
> I was certain that at the very least, Lala's sisters would be immune to Ritos' harem powers ........ seems I was wrong.
> 
> ...


Wait. DEVELOPMENT in a harem story?

This manga is gonna end without a single decisive change in any relationship.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Nor did Rito.



I wouldn't say that. Rito looks like he enjoyed it.
O rly
Although when he realized it was Momo, he was prolly thinking "Oh fuck, Ima child molestor".
And then NANA finds out


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Question:
> Who are you guys favorite character in this series?



1. Kotegawa
2. All the other girls except for lala
3. Rito
4-98. <insert fodder male characters and random aliens here>
99. Lala


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

Batman said:


> 1. Kotegawa
> 2. All the other girls except for lala
> 3. Rito
> 4-98. <insert fodder male characters and random aliens here>
> 99. Lala



Why do you hate Lala chi so much>? she is one of the hawtest


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Why do you hate Lala chi so much>? she is one of the hawtest



I can't stand the bitch. She's just _so damn annoying_. I hate the clueless personality and the random stupidity of her inventions. Here's what a typical chapter looks like to me.




_*Lala:* "Opps, I sent Rito to the moon." 

*Mikan:* "What the hell? There's no air up there." 

*Lala: *"I know! I'll build an air transporter super straw highway!" 

*Mikan:*"Don't be stupid! Just fly up there in your spaceship and get him. He's going to die!" 

*Lala:*"Peke, help me change into an oxygen finding suit!" 

*Peke:*"Roger!" 

*Mikan:*"Wtf are you doing? I'm looking through your telescope right now! Rito's head's about to explode. His eyeballs are the size of grapfruits!!" 

*Lala:*"Yea!!! Inventions and Rito. I love them so much!  Wasn't that funny when I sent him to the moon?" 

*Mikan:*"No, Bitch. He's fucking dead." _





Lala's a hop skip and a jump away from saying "Why so serious!" 
 . . 
. . . . .  . . actually if she did say that, I might like her.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 15, 2008)

Batman said:


> I can't stand the bitch. She's just _so damn annoying_. I hate the clueless personality and the random stupidity of her inventions. Here's what a typical chapter looks like to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL QFT, although maybe the last line doesn't count. I can't see Mikan calling Lala a bitch, but rather a moron or idiot.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm surprised No one mentioned Gid.

Well he ain't interesting in the anime at least not yet, but in the manga there's no doubt his my favorite character.

Im not sure of the order of the rest, perhaps Yami as a second.


----------



## bravin_time (Oct 11, 2008)

119 and 120 are out


..... is anyone else pissed off that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haruna and Lala, in all their best-friends foreverness, are so eager to pass off Rito to each other? Seriously, they claim to 'love' him yet all it takes is to find out your friend likes him and they back off completely........ its dumb no matter which way you look at it.


....... Rito better end up with Kotegawa


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 11, 2008)

Batman said:


> Lala's a hop skip and a jump away from saying "Why so serious!"



You win 7 internets for that.


----------



## Goom (Oct 11, 2008)

Lots of nice yui moments in chp 120.  I approve 


Link removed

chapter 119




Link removed

chapter 120


----------



## Batman (Oct 11, 2008)

What the fuck? Does Lala have two assholes? Look right under her tail.

Zombie Powder


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2008)

Rito you poor poor abused bastard always gettin the sh*t beat out of you by Yami
at least you got to touch Kotegawa


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

If this doesn't end in Harem Ending it's going to be too sad...


----------



## Goom (Oct 11, 2008)

Batman said:


> What the fuck? Does Lala have two assholes? Look right under her tail.
> 
> here



I don't get it 


edit: dude, thats shading......


----------



## Batman (Oct 11, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> edit: dude, thats shading......



Shading that makes it look like she's got an asshole underneath her tail. There's a big black dot in the center of it. 



			
				Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> If this doesn't end in Harem Ending it's going to be too sad...


I couldn't agree more. But I get the feeling that it's going to be one of those non-endings where everything stay's status quo.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2008)

unless there becomes a type of maburaho ending which there becomes clones of the main character


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2008)

the anime i didn't know there was a novel


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 11, 2008)

Batman said:


> What the fuck? Does Lala have two assholes? Look right under her tail.
> 
> Link removed



The fact that you noticed that tells me you're looking way too close to a Shounen Ecchi manga.


----------



## Batman (Oct 11, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> The fact that you noticed that tells me you're looking way too close to a Shounen Ecchi manga.



Damn right! I check every girl for two assholes!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2008)

Risa ! Risa ! Risa ! and Kotagawa !
Yeah I'm a Risa tard !


----------



## Akatora (Oct 11, 2008)

Batman said:


> Shading that makes it look like she's got an asshole underneath her tail. There's a big black dot in the center of it.



looks more like a tailbone to me, Guess the devilukans evolved from a 2 tailed species which wouldn't necessary be an error but authorial freedom.

Though it's likely the drawer made an error regarding the evolution of humans.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, Rito + Yui = win.

---------
bomb.

So that sound effect is boobs squishing, right?
I wonder if Kotegawa feels anything hard near her ass.


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2008)

i loved the new chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



mikan dressed as yami


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 18, 2008)

damn... finally a chance to set up Mikan with someone else like a new character (that could be a bad guy) and who was the guy to the rescue >/ _ \>?...

well... who am I to try and chance things ...


----------



## Grandia (Oct 18, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> i loved the new chapter
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It suits her


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 18, 2008)

OOH Mikan in Golden Darkness' outfit, what a nice surprise.

Even GD complimented it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 19, 2008)

it was an okay chapter, but  i was suprised that rito saved her, he actually looked kinda badass in that panel despite normally being a wimp


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, Rito does need his moments every once in a while.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 19, 2008)

Man.. I was hoping for i*c*st


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry bud, at most you are going to see is them being naked together.  In your typical harmesque awkward moments.  

I doubt it would get as serious like I saw in the Girls Saurus manga, in which the main character's sister literally stated she wanted to have her brother's baby.  

(You really can see the difference in Harem comedies between those that are written between guys and those written by women.  )


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 20, 2008)

I smell INCESSSSSTT.

If this isn't a total Harem ending, I'll be shocked.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it me or Lala got a massive boob reduction in Chapter 122?  


Anyhow, looks like the Battle of Love ..... is on!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2008)

what, i havent red girl saurus dx yet, hmm ill have to go and read it - although koi kaze is as close as i have seen to real i*c*st barring the many hentai i have seen, where it is common fare

i could see a harem ending in the sense that lala is willing to accept someone else, but i dont know about haruna , and even less likely is the prez girl
then on the other hand momo looks to me like shed also be fine with it
run and GD are teh wild cards


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2008)

i dont care all i know is the ending whenever it comes will be good


----------



## spaZ (Oct 25, 2008)

Doubt that. The manga is crap to begin with so how can it have a good ending?


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Doubt that. The manga is crap to begin with so how can it have a good ending?



And yet you post in this thread eventhough you consider the series crap. 

Anyways back on topic, looks like Lala is backing off a bit and try giving Haruna a chance. She isn't living in Rito's room anymore but with her sister's new room. Rito will probably notice soon that something is up.

Though this is a good plan for Lala this will make Rito miss the good old times like Lala being in his bed naked, I'll make him miss her. Heh I imagine lala saying in back of her mind Lala: "Just according to Keikaku". 



Rito:


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Lala was embarrassed when Rito saw her changing?

When was Lala ever bothered by this?:S


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 26, 2008)

Rito is confused as ever !


----------



## Akatora (Oct 26, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Is it me or Lala got a massive boob reduction in Chapter 122?
> 
> 
> Anyhow, looks like the Battle of Love ..... is on!




Well if you want to compare em:

Link removed

Link removed

and

Link removed

Link removed



So what does the judges say


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm, got a point.  

Still, it seems they are larger when you got the other girls around.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't see any breast reduction.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2008)

This manga is the best manga ever.

And I read it all in 2 hours!


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> This manga is the best manga ever.
> 
> And I read it all in 2 hours!



...you didn't take your time to enjoy paradise?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2008)

Rito had such an awesome oppurtinity to stick it in lala's pooper this chapter, but he wussed out as usual


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 26, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> ...you didn't take your time to enjoy paradise?


I actually read it twice now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Rito had such an awesome oppurtinity to stick it in lala's pooper this chapter, but he wussed out as usual



the combination of this comment and your sig, made me laugh a bit, if not for the fact its a little disturbing in that combination (although chaos head does look interesting)

toloveru is by far not the worst manga - it kinda reminds me of akamatsu , and i like all his stuff


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> This manga is the best manga ever.
> 
> And I read it all in 2 hours!


Wow, you can read that fast? O_O
It took me about a couple days to catch up properly when I started.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont get why Rito likes Sarenji so much. She isn't nearly as hot as the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe because she is Rito's first love?


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 31, 2008)

And she's stupid, shy, boring, basically a lame character...

Oddly enough, I still am rooting for Sarenji.


----------



## bravin_time (Nov 2, 2008)

New chapter, new girl added to the Harem (.....you know its gonna happen )


Overall it was a meh chapter. There's just one thing I really dont get, why the f**k is that principle not in jail!??!??!


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2008)

magical girl will now go to the same school as her best friend run and craziness will ensue


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 2, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> New chapter, new girl added to the Harem (.....you know its gonna happen )



I figured the same as well.



> Overall it was a meh chapter. There's just one thing I really dont get, why the f**k is that principle not in jail!??!??!



Rape is like saying "Hello" in Japan, didn't you know?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2008)

I lol'd at kyoko being from another planet despite her being exactly her black cat alter ego


----------



## Vago (Nov 2, 2008)

That chapter was ok, I guess.


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2008)

it wasn't bad but it wasn't great


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 2, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> it wasn't bad but it wasn't great



Yeah, kinda like your mom last night.

Sorry, it was just waiting to be said...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

Run looked hot finally.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'd love to see a girl cosplay in Run's outfit.  

But Kyoko really surprised me.   She was like a totally different person when talking to Run, because her TV personality is like a major slut.

And with her being revealed as another alien, makes me wonder if she will soon start interacting with Rito and end up part of the Harem.  (Which Rito will probably remember that hot moment in the game world with Nana and Momo's Kyoko.  )


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

lol there are already enough girls in Rito's life. Enough aliens as well. Actually, scratch that, I would like to see a big orgy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I lol'd at kyoko being from another planet despite her being exactly her black cat alter ego



oh yea your right, she looks like the girl that likes train

question here, in the anime the little rich girl character was made part of the harem, do you think in the manga she will eventually get over zastin and start liking rito?

hmmm, haruna is uber cute, especially when her bangs hang done and are not pinned back, plus imo she has the best personality of the girls with no major flaw, a hot sister, and the delightful maron as her pet

although i hate to say i thin run is one of the better girls, but her drawback is just way too big


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2008)

picture it your in the middle of smexing run then poof ren appears


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 2, 2008)

I realized something with this chapter - if it doesn't have Rito 'accidentally' getting a eye/hand/face/crotch full of ass/tits/vagina, it is decidedly less interesting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> oh yea your right, she looks like the girl that likes train
> 
> question here, in the anime the little rich girl character was made part of the harem, do you think in the manga she will eventually get over zastin and start liking rito?
> 
> ...



Mikan > All

Though I'm not one to support i*c*st. But damn the other girls are practically half retarded/ fully retarded. 


On another note, Chapter needed more Kyoko pantsu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 2, 2008)

eh mikan's alright, but i doubt shes like the sister from girl sarus, although honestly i could care less about i*c*st - after tenchi , the idea in manga kinda became whatever no be deal, unless its done in a really series fashion where i*c*st is the focal point of the show like koi kaze (thats the only show/manga that bugged be that had i*c*st in it)

your right though most of the girls have serious flaws
lala - full retard, her inventions back fire
mikan - sister
run - dude
yami - loli
lala's sisters - bitchy, dangerous, half retards
yui- bitch
ghost girl - shes a ghost

i think thats all, haruna has no major flaw imo though


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 3, 2008)

haruna - goes berzerk when she encounters something scary...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 3, 2008)

hey... this chapter was really nice... I'm actually surprised XD...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2008)

wertyu07 said:


> haruna - goes berzerk when she encounters something scary...




lol, i forgot about that one, and too bad for rito he is always used as a weapon


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 6, 2008)

It always cracks me up when Haruna does that.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 18, 2008)

creepy plants

Though somehow I could imagine they feed on unorganic material(given the nature of the Fog and To Love Ru being To Love Ru)

XD to Momo considering hitting on Rito to.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 18, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> It always cracks me up when Haruna does that.



what did haruna do :S? 

Kotegawa is looking better than ever


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 19, 2008)

Lawl. The plants are planning to "eat" Lala and the others. 

After reading this chapter I remembered why I love this series. It's hilarious and full of fanservice.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, it's official now. Momo fell for Rito and sure indicating she wants to go the extra mile if big sis doesn't come through.  

And looks like we going to spend a mini-arc on Mistletoe.  I'm betting 5 Chapters total.



bloody_ninja said:


> what did haruna do :S?



You know when Haruna gets scared, she uses Rito as a weapon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2008)

this arc looks like it could be sexy


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2008)

IT WILL BE VERY SEXY


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2008)

When has an arc in this manga not been sexy? It's all about fanservice anyway.

I'm interested in what happens on earth. Notice how all the black-haired girls are down there and the girls with other haircolors are on that planet?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, it's official now. Nana fell for Rito and sure indicating she wants to go the extra mile if big sis doesn't come through.
> 
> And looks like we going to spend a mini-arc on Mistletoe.  I'm betting 5 Chapters total.
> 
> ...




Hehe I think you got the twins mixed there, though Nana(animal twin) will eventually join after Momo(plant twin)


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> When has an arc in this manga not been sexy? It's all about fanservice anyway.
> 
> I'm interested in what happens on earth. Notice how all the black-haired girls are down there and the girls with other haircolors are on that planet?


I didnt realize that 

Anywho Lala and Rito are alone now so mabye plot will happen

Or mabye not


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2008)

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. I'm only 15 chapters in but I'm really loving this one. 

Hopefully it only gets better and better as it goes on.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. I'm only 15 chapters in but I'm really loving this one.
> 
> Hopefully it only gets better and better as it goes on.


Not if you're looking for something with a plot lol.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Not if you're looking for something with a plot lol.



Heh, I haven't really been expecting a plot out of this one so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Hehe I think you got the twins mixed there, though Nana(animal twin) will eventually join after Momo(plant twin)



Well they both like him anyhow.  It's just the other twin's turn now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2008)

the only words to accurately discribe this chapter are
Boobs, Slimey Tentecles and angry Momo... Basiclly FAN SERVICE

To describe it any other way is Blasphamey


yay post 100


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 23, 2008)

noobthemusical said:


> the only words to accurately discribe this chapter are
> Boobs, Slimey Tentecles and angry Momo... Basiclly FAN SERVICE


Every chapter is fanservice, no exceptions.

and don't doublepost.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 23, 2008)

I know sry that was an accident i had multiple tabs open and typed into wrong one


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, back to the good ol soft-core Tentacle Rape scenes.  

But boy, Rito sure has the good life at times.   Nothing better to wake up with boobs in the face.  

And that I got a feeling we might be adding another person to the harem real soon.   What's he up to?  10?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 23, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, back to the good ol soft-core Tentacle Rape scenes.
> 
> But boy, Rito sure has the good life at times.   Nothing better to wake up with boobs in the face.
> 
> And that I got a feeling we might be adding another person to the harem real soon.   What's he up to?  10?




Hmm... let's try and count em:


*Inner layer:*

Lala, Haruna,


*Next Layer*

Run & Kotegawa 


*Next layer* 

Momo and his sister


*Next layer *

Nana, Yami


*Next layer*

Ghost Girl and likely many others


Ofcause there's his friend who's in love with Riko to xD

did I forget anyone??



Going by this one day he might become neither man nor woman but A divine entry that everyone from Women,men, plants and Animals like with the exception of a few dogs(at least Maron didn't treat Rito to well)


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone else notice that Nana is getting tentacled raped by a giant vagina with teeth?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 23, 2008)

Referring to the tentacle in her shorts?

Yami ain't doing much better though, with her reaction(apparently echi people she can deal with but this kind is to far...)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 23, 2008)

GREATEST CHAPTER EVER. Boobs and loli.

I demand that there be like 3058274059 chapters a week. 

Rito is a pimp.


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Hmm... let's try and count em:
> 
> 
> *Inner layer:*
> ...



i think you missed the school nurse

i love this chapter soo much it had everything


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yami is so cool 
and Lala is hott [with two T's]


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 24, 2008)

There needs to be more chapters a week
and I think Momo is gonna go bondage on those plants


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally caught up. This really is a nice series but it is obvious that no other girl has any chance with Rito at this point. 

He has barely even been showing any feelings for Haruna as of late compared to the beginning. A damn shame too because Haruna seems to have finally decided to move forward with her feelings somewhat.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I'm still got the suspicion that Haruna will be chosen in the end, because of the ol Shonen Law of "First Love".

But we know Rito still loves Haruna.  It's just that his affection for Lala has grown to quite a bit, which makes his decision all the more harder.


----------



## Legend (Nov 29, 2008)

he'll end up with Lala i feel it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, I'm still got the suspicion that Haruna will be chosen in the end, because of the ol Shonen Law of "First Love".
> 
> But we know Rito still loves Haruna.  It's just that his affection for Lala has grown to quite a bit, which makes his decision all the more harder.



I don't know if it is because I read so many chapters of it at once but for the last 50 chapters his so-called love for Haruna feels cold at this point. .___.

While things on Lala's end have been heating up and skyrocketing in some cases.

Which is sad to see because I do prefer him with Haruna compared to Lala.

The Shounen Law of first love would be the ONLY faith I'd have left in him choosing Haruna. And I don't even have much faith in it to begin with.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 30, 2008)

He'll end up with Yami. I feel it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> He'll end up with Yami. I feel it.



lol only to get killed by her in the end. 

Honestly, if he ended up with Yui or Haruna I would have no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> He'll end up with Yami. I feel it.



I guess I'm not the only one who likes that pairing  

Yami's constant attempts at Rito's life only strengthens their love  

I also wouldn't mind Yui or Lala pairing. Yui would probably be the least forseen category while Yami is a "hell no" however, I'd still love that pairing xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2008)

*high-fives CJ for liking the YuiXRito Pairing* 

I honestly wonder how long this manga will keep going. It seemed to progress in a way faster than expected so I don't think it will be completely dragged out for 300+ chapters.

Unless the episodic chapters can keep going that long and by that point Rito is so in love with Lala we all will wonder when the hell he will just say so if his current feelings keep going like this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on how long the plot is gone for


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> I don't know if it is because I read so many chapters of it at once but for the last 50 chapters his so-called love for Haruna feels cold at this point. .___.
> 
> While things on Lala's end have been heating up and skyrocketing in some cases.
> 
> Which is sad to see because I do prefer him with Haruna compared to Lala.



Well perhaps.   It's just after Rito's semi-confession in the Game World that the Mangkas are building up Rito's feelings for Lala, and discovering another side of her.   Whereas before, Lala was too overhelming and dragging him into situations and force love upon him.

But in the last couple of chapters, the situation is more or less reversed where we are really understanding the girls' love for Rito.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At first, Lala just liked him because he freed her (well my take at least).   But now she's discovering the more human side of Rito (his compassion and determination).

Haruna's finally having the courage to reveal her love, even at the risk of hurting her best friend's feelings.  

Yui's giving Rito more leeway, and likes him basically because he stands up for others.   But she still pulls the Tsundere.

Yami's hard exterior is becoming soft around him, and likes how strong he can be at times.

And the twins are quickly realizing that Rito's a "nice guy".   But it won't be long before the two loli's start really going after Rito, even at risk of family warfare.  






Jet the Villain said:


> The Shounen Law of first love would be the ONLY faith I'd have left in him choosing Haruna. And I don't even have much faith in it to begin with.



Only time will tell.  But I truly expect Rito to end up with Haruna, with Lala will either parting graciously or her sticking around, causing more mischief.   

But I'll be honest here, no matter who Rito ends up with, I honestly won't be disappointed.   Unlike Naruto or Bleach pairings (which are more intense), no matter who he ends up with, it's all good!


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> But I'll be honest here, no matter who Rito ends up with, I honestly won't be disappointed.   Unlike Naruto or Bleach pairings (which are more intense), no matter who he ends up with, it's all good!



Bleach...has intense pairings? Orihime is the only one with her 1 sided love.

I still think Rito x Haruna is the most likely. Alien/human ending never take off in Shounen. I can just see Rito confessing to Haruna in a romantic atmosphere only to be ruined again by Lala and we have all other girls appearing out of nowhere just for the sake of being there and the last chapter ends.

After Lala, all the other girls have no chance whatsoever, Although I like Yui the best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm gonna side with the guy who made the divine entity post


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 30, 2008)

Rito will eventually die from all the "interaction" he's getting. -He's heart can't take it-


----------



## Akatora (Nov 30, 2008)

personally i think we'll have anything from ½-1½ year left till the end of To Love Ru, likely to be around a year.

If I am to make a more precise guess October


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 30, 2008)

id prefer an AIC ending, cause those are always the best
but I see Lala as the most likely
followed by Haruna

and Yui has zero chance. less than zero; shes the typical character who appears to show disdain for the character, he doesnt know any better so he never considers her, then at the last second she springs it on him , and its always too late

i like to love ru and harem in general, but they are all pretty much weak because of the rule of first love/child hood friend, i  mean whats the point of introducing 6+ girls if they never have a chance (this especially ticked me off in irresponsible captain tylor, a great show, maybe one of the best ruined because of the lamest pairing possible - i mean shes the worst looking character, with the worst personality, shes a fucking dyke to him until the very end, and the lame first rule triumphs)

even akamatsu who i like in general, i give little credit to, because his pairing are obvious from usually the first cover of his manga before he even writes a page, same thing with takahashi (although i hold her in higher regard)

@jet, nice sig, although it seems somewhat anatomically or physically impossilbe (i dont think the spin quite works that way)


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

Chapter 127

Who else thinks that little girl Lala is perhaps the cutest fucking thing made of ink and paper ever?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 1, 2008)

Woot, we actually had some story and character development this chapter!
Lala's Pa looked coo' in his, uh, younger days.


----------



## bravin_time (Dec 1, 2008)

WHAT?

CELINE is evolving!!

.....

Congratulations! Your CELINE evolved into a A NEW PLOT DEVICE!


----------



## wertyu07 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Your CELINE evolved into a "Human" babe 

THis is To love ru after all


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2008)

Rito way to go getting Lala to sit on you.
Also evil Momo is so hot.
And King Deviluke dude look badass we have got to see him fight something.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2008)

wertyu07 said:


> Congratulations! Your CELINE evolved into a "Human" babe
> 
> THis is To love ru after all



Wouldn't be surprised if there's another harem addition


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

I bet 100 bucks Celine turns into some plant-hoe with the hots for Rito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 1, 2008)

*Rito can have my right testicle* _*if *_he teaches me his ways of getting any female regardless of species to get the hots for him


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't, noob. If real life people ended up getting as many chicks as harem main characters, we'd just fuck them all.

And how the realistic route turns out was shown in "School Days".


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol Makoto, what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), a lucky ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) though (until the last episode )


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2008)

His purpose was being hated... because he held us a mirror in the face. We'd do the same as him.

If having a harem situation means you can't even TOUCH any of those girls without her leaping away in embarrassment or hitting you hard, and you sacrificing/risking your time and life for them, then hell no, I don't want that


----------



## Grandia (Dec 1, 2008)

good chapter, liking this new arc or whatever so far.

Page 15, So awesome


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it me, or Gid's "younger" self's is going to end up looking like an older Rito?   Because to me, that hair style and the lack of a face is just screaming that at me. 

BTW, I wish I was in Rito's shoes.  He sure got a nice view that time. 



Zaru said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if there's another harem addition



Oh snap, I think you are onto something.  

My first reaction was Celine was somehow going to teleport to Rito and save him.   But you mentioning another addition to the herem, I think you nailed it.   Celine probably will evolve into a humanoid girl.



Zaru said:


> Don't, noob. If real life people ended up getting as many chicks as harem main characters, we'd just fuck them all.



So true.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2008)

Chapter was pretty cool. You would think Rito would be de-sensitized after having so much tits, pussy, and ass in his face these past 2 years.

Nice to know the King of Deviluke wasn't always a shrimp.

How wondeful, more LalaXRito development. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> @jet, nice sig, although it seems somewhat anatomically or physically impossilbe (i dont think the spin quite works that way)



Thanks and lol.



Zaru said:


> If having a harem situation means you can't even TOUCH any of those girls without her leaping away in embarrassment or hitting you hard, and you sacrificing/risking your time and life for them, then hell no, I don't want that



Going to have to agree here.



KLoWn said:


> I bet 100 bucks Celine turns into some plant-hoe with the hots for Rito.



Funny thing is that this is most likely a safe bet.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 1, 2008)

What is up with Lala being all embarrassed when Rito 69'ed her? She's never cared about that before.

Has our precious Lala adopted a form of _shame_?


----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2008)

i will agree i think celine will evolve into a humanoid 

rito is the luckiest manga character ever


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2008)

Hopefully we'll get more chapters like this in the near future or better it'll be the new standard of the series, it's on high time that a bit of development happen.

Gid in his Original form is pretty cool, I hope we'll see and hear more to him and perhaps even about Lala's mother though I think she's passed away.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> What is up with Lala being all embarrassed when Rito 69'ed her? She's never cared about that before.
> 
> Has our precious Lala adopted a form of _shame_?



That changed after Rito gave his semi-confession.

I can't put it into words, but it's like she grew up at that moment where she went from being care-free like a kid, to a modest adult.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 1, 2008)

i wonder if rito realized, when he offered the piggyback, that he only gave her a shirt, although good move on his part

that makes sense though that Gid was bigger at one time, although it begs the question, if in his pint size form he could destroy at minimum the earth if not more, what the hell could he do in his full grown form?

BTW, have they shown a pic of lala's mom yet, i forgot?

true i figure most harems would end up bad, but you can always get even luckier than the harem guy, and get super lucky, and have a bunch of girls like Ryoko from Tenchi or Mizore from Rosairo, who dont particular mind what would happen in the real life situation


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wonder if rito realized, when he offered the piggyback, that he only gave her a shirt, although good move on his part
> 
> *that makes sense though that Gid was bigger at one time, although it begs the question, if in his pint size form he could destroy at minimum the earth if not more, what the hell could he do in his full grown form?*
> 
> ...



I'd completely forgotten about that... All Hail King Gid


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i wonder if rito realized, when he offered the piggyback, that he only gave her a shirt, although good move on his part



Probably didn't cross his mind until she was on top of him.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> that makes sense though that Gid was bigger at one time, although it begs the question, if in his pint size form he could destroy at minimum the earth if not more, what the hell could he do in his full grown form?



Nice catch!   My guess that he could destroy the Earth from a distance by just powering up.  

(You know, WTF are these other worlds made of, if Earth can crumble by his power?  )



Kira U. Masaki said:


> BTW, have they shown a pic of lala's mom yet, i forgot?



Not yet.   But there's a good chance she would look like an adult version of Lala.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2008)

^adult version of lala, i believe that would get a borat "nice". 

yea i was just thinking as soon as he gave her the offer, wait a minute, rito is so dam spineless, plus he would not be clear enough to think that far ahead to make that plan on purpose.

I hope we get a second season of the anime, and the sekerei anime as well; although i hope they follow the manga a little more if they make a sequel.

Here's a question that i thought about when watching the anime, do you think the rich girl will eventually come around and try to pursue rito. In the anime she does, partly to try to make lala jealous. But from what i remeber she was all over zastin in the manga.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 3, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^adult version of lala, i believe that would get a borat "nice".



"These two women very beautiful! That one, eh, not so much..."



> do you think the rich girl will eventually come around and try to pursue rito. In the anime she does, partly to try to make lala jealous. But from what i remeber she was all over zastin in the manga.



From what I remember, she indeed goes after Rito to piss of Lala.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^adult version of lala, i believe that would get a borat "nice".







Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea i was just thinking as soon as he gave her the offer, wait a minute, rito is so dam spineless, plus he would not be clear enough to think that far ahead to make that plan on purpose.



You know, that would really catch us by surprise if we learn that Rito was acting shy all along.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I hope we get a second season of the anime, and the sekerei anime as well; although i hope they follow the manga a little more if they make a sequel.



Sekirei definitely will have a second season later on when there is enough manga to continue the story.

Another season of the To Love_Ru Anime?    Funny that you should mention it.  



			
				ANN said:
			
		

> 2009's second issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine will announce next Monday that Saki Hasemi and Kentaro Yabuki's To Love-Ru -Trouble- manga will ship with a DVD for an entirely *new animated video on April 3, 2009*. The manga/DVD bundle will be limited to pre-order reservations only. The "slightly risque" science-fiction romantic comedy centers around Rito, a high school boy who cannot get the nerve to tell a girl named Haruna that he loves her. While Rito is sulking in his bathtub, a girl named Lala from another planet appears before him. The manga has already been animated into a 26-episode television series that aired from April to September this year.



TLR OVA = Uncensored Nudity and Mega Fanservice.  

We should mark our calanders.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Here's a question that i thought about when watching the anime, do you think the rich girl will eventually come around and try to pursue rito. In the anime she does, partly to try to make lala jealous. But from what i remeber she was all over zastin in the manga.



Oh, Saki does like Rito, as well as Rin and Aya.   But they are still playing the Tsundere card.

So I don't expect them to openly admit their feelings in public.  But Saki will most likely do it alone, with Rin and Aya supporting her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2008)

yea i saw that, although im a little wary. I actually liked the highly criticized/blasted first season of negi and thought the other one was okay. But that ova, well thats the reason paper shredders come with cd shredders as well. It was actually pretty hard to watch, started lame with the sky diving seen, ended lame with the whole glasses thing. 

I dont know about rich girl, i guess if you want to get technical, she liked rito as a girl, they seemed to get along well, but i havent seen her show any signs in particular that she likes rito as a guy; although considering we are here speculating that some plant girl popping out is a high possilbity, i guess her liking him should be a forgone conclusion. Although personally, i think her body guard, the samuraish girl is the best out of that trio. 

And just for confirmation, it was stated in the manga that lala's mom is dead, right?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, it was said early on that the Queen was dead.   In fact we talked about it a few months ago in this thread.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 4, 2008)

i thought so, that kinda sucks, she wouldve been kinda cool character to have , but then again this is manga, they could always resurrect her somehow.
They didnt say why did they?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, flashbacks!  

Just like with Gid, Lala or the twins could run into something that remind her of their mother.


You know, it just occured to me.  I wonder if her name would start with a K.  Because it would follow the English Alphabet:  Lala > Momo > Nana

Perhaps her name would be Kiki or Koko?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 5, 2008)

No i meant in the sense if they never concretely said how she died, it could turn out to be trick on her part, or Gid's part.

I also wonder if they will introduce any more family members.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 5, 2008)

It's possible that they thought the Queen was dead.  Like being captured by the enemy, thinking she fell in battle.  Or her disappearing because of Gid's womanizing.   

But usually, saying one is dead in manga is enough if there are no mysterious conditions around the child's history.   And there isn't anything about Lala's past that makes me question that.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 5, 2008)

OMFG! The latest chapter....I can't believe who has just been added to the harem.


----------



## notme (Dec 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's a bit young don't you think? 

I'm thinking it is more likely that Rito is now a papa.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 5, 2008)

notme said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She'll grow I assure you. It's like those pokemons. They evolve when they reach certain levels.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> It's possible that they thought the Queen was dead.  Like being captured by the enemy, thinking she fell in battle.  Or her disappearing because of Gid's womanizing.
> 
> But usually, saying one is dead in manga is enough if there are no mysterious conditions around the child's history.   And there isn't anything about Lala's past that makes me question that.



true, but often is the case, when a main character has a dead parent it effects them in mood or personality, and i see non of the family members showing any such signs, and also i think the lose of a mother to a female character would be even more affective


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

You never know, the Queen's death could've been the reason Lala started tinkering in the first place.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

yea but all the characters just come off too happy, the only time ive seen anything other then her happy go lucky face , when there was some threat / incident with rito
-oh well there bound to tell us sooner or later


----------



## Akatora (Dec 6, 2008)

So time will show if Celine v2 is going to be an annoying brat or if shes going to be the obedient kid


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, there is one type of girl we haven't really seen yet, that is sometimes used in harems.   And that is the quiet and protective girl.  (You know, the type of little girl that clings to a male character going "Oni-chan".)

Which could be possible since Celine wouldn't be use to talking, and would have a rapport with Mikan.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> -oh well there bound to tell us sooner or later



Indeed.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

^quiet and protective, do you mean someone kinda like yui from negima, or someone more like the german girl from sister princess, i could see that in toloveru

lol, either rito is now gonna be a papa, or the plant will mature rapidly and we have another harem character

do haruna friends count as part of the harem, the glass girl and the hyper active breast groper?

ty is right though, they pretty cover each type of girl
lala is the super hyper, ditzy girl
haruna the seemingly normal japanese miko type
golden darkness - no talking , uber quite girl/ loli
rich girl - tsundree
mikan - the i*c*st route
doctor - older women
run - oh boy
nana/momo - sibiling rivalry, loli, the innocent looking sadist, and the sadist looking innocent, (and the character that will result in rito getting an ass whooping from Gid)
Flower - daughter esque character

they pretty much cover alot of the bases


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^quiet and protective, do you mean someone kinda like yui from negima, or someone more like the german girl from sister princess, i could see that in toloveru
> 
> lol, either rito is now gonna be a papa, or the plant will mature rapidly and we have another harem character
> 
> ...


You forgot Yui! How dare you!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

haha, yea i did forget about her, i also thought about putting ghost girl on there - but i couldnt think of what cateogory she would fit in

hmmmmmmm.......... yui would be the typical bitch to the main character for the entire show and then bam, confesses to the main character at the last second and hes like, wtf, i thought you hated me, and shes like dam fool dont you watch anime - hate means love, and then hes like oh well its too late (with the exception of irresponsible tylor which has by far the worst 'straight' pairing in anime history, worst of all time imo goes to the the pairing of the two girls in the show about the sun and moon prietess)


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> haha, yea i did forget about her, i also thought about putting ghost girl on there - but i couldnt think of what cateogory she would fit in
> 
> hmmmmmmm.......... yui would be the typical bitch to the main character for the entire show and then bam, confesses to the main character at the last second and hes like, wtf, i thought you hated me, and shes like dam fool dont you watch anime - hate means love, and then hes like oh well its too late (with the exception of irresponsible tylor which has by far the worst 'straight' pairing in anime history, worst of all time imo goes to the the pairing of the two girls in the show about the sun and moon prietess)



Hah, I forgot about ghost girl too. Talk about pot calling kettle black. 

Yui is like those tsundere type but for some reason I find her much more likeable than all other tsunderes that ever existed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 7, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^quiet and protective, do you mean someone kinda like yui from negima, or someone more like the german girl from sister princess, i could see that in toloveru
> 
> lol, either rito is now gonna be a papa, or the plant will mature rapidly and we have another harem character
> 
> ...



Not quite, Yue (and Nodoka) is more like Haruna.  I was more thinking of like Kusano from Sekirei. 

Link removed
Link removed

The young, quiet loli (underage) whose's awfully protective of the guy that she befriended (tends to cling to the guy and calls him "Oni-chan").  Which sometimes leads to people accusing the guy of being a pervert, when he's not.  (Which is something we don't have yet in TLR).

And BTW, Lala is also can be thought of the Eccentric and Beautiful Smart girl.  

Oshizu would be classifed as the Naive Ghost type, like Sayo from Negima.

Yui would be the Disciplinarian Tsundere-type.

Saki is the Rich Tsundere-type.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

i dont really think lala would fit into the smart/eccentric cateogory, thats more reserved for somebody like (well this character is not from a harem comedy) hotaru from gakuen alice - somebody whose smart but has weird dispostion or personality

while lala is not really eccentric - shes a combination of a ditz plus alien not familiar with current earth standards, therefore does stuff normal to her kind , but eccentric by our standards , and shes more of something like a one cateogory genius, rather than the overall smart (often wearing glasses) girl

does naive ghost type count as a cateogory, that would be too specific, because other than negima and to love ru i dont think i know of a show that has this, but i agree with the naive classification

but i disagree yue is more like kuu than haruna, shes actually going out to learn magic a physical skill to help out negi, like kuu using her plant powers to help minato; while haruna acts sometimes as a kind of emotional support but doesnt actually do anything that could help a character out in a pinch


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy F*CK Celine did turn into a human( more like a nymph or a dryad)

And damn it Lalas tail gets in the way again


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2008)

Of course something always gets in the way.  

But I'm surprised that there was an clear and unobstructed view of Lala's woohoo from behind on Page 3.  .


And we were right, Celine did become a humanoid.   Though I was expecting her to be like a 10 year old chibi and not a 5 year old one.   



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i dont really think lala would fit into the smart/eccentric cateogory, thats more reserved for somebody like (well this character is not from a harem comedy) hotaru from gakuen alice - somebody whose smart but has weird dispostion or personality
> 
> while lala is not really eccentric - shes a combination of a ditz plus alien not familiar with current earth standards, therefore does stuff normal to her kind , but eccentric by our standards , and shes more of something like a one cateogory genius, rather than the overall smart (often wearing glasses) girl



Bah, of course she's eccentric.  After all she makes all those crazy inventions and is a genius.  

And you can't honestly say that's always the glasses/scientist type.   Remember Kaolla Su (Love Hina) was the same way as Lala in being carefree and inventing things all the time.  (Not to mention also being a princess.  )

It's just that Lala is one of the first beautiful/eccentric type to get the lead role, instead of sitting in the background like her counterparts that end up aiding the hero.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> does naive ghost type count as a cateogory, that would be too specific, because other than negima and to love ru i dont think i know of a show that has this, but i agree with the naive classification



Well there was a ghost girl in Maburaho, and even though she was more like the angry-perverted type, she was somewhat naive with the modern world.

There are others, I just can't remember them off the bat right now.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> but i disagree yue is more like kuu than haruna, shes actually going out to learn magic a physical skill to help out negi, like kuu using her plant powers to help minato; while haruna acts sometimes as a kind of emotional support but doesnt actually do anything that could help a character out in a pinch



Well all the Negima girls want to help Negi.  

But aside from the direct support, Yue and Nodoka are similar to Haruna in the emotional aspect.   A good moment is how Yue and Nodoka's handling of the Love Triangle was exactly how Haruna and Lala handled theirs.




BTW, looks like the OVA is going to involve the Riko Arc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

i hold off calling her a tenshi till see actually makes something that doesnt end up back firing horribly 

was she a ghost? as far as teh anime goes , it was clear she wasnt human, but if she had been a ghost , she would have had the same problems as the main character. 

sigh, thinking of negima makes me sad, because akamatsu in his typical hackish way already made it clear from chapter one that negi x asuna is the pairing. Im still ticked off about love hina, where he gave neither shinobu or motoko a chance, and for the record shinobu was probably the best choice for keitaro personality (as nodoka is in negima).

Then bring on the ova, that was some of the best few chapters the managa has had so far,yea.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 8, 2008)

damn i need to reread to-love-ru... i've forgotten what chapter i stopped at...


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2008)

Celine looks like a cute kidpek


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 8, 2008)

OH YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME. UNEXPECTED TWIST YET AGAIN. CELINE - BABY???

And notice how she says MAMA and the first person she sees is rito


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 8, 2008)

We're all so going to hell for reading this. We all know she's going to turn into a "kuu" from Sekirei.


----------



## GsG (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol, everything just has to become female to join in the harem doesn't it.  I wouldn't be surprised if Celine grew up fast as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2008)

Gawd, that too didn't occur to me.  She just might.  

But I rather her being the clingy chibi, like Kuu, than her growing up into another lover.  Because after calling him "mama" it just so wrong.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i hold off calling her a tenshi till see actually makes something that doesnt end up back firing horribly
> 
> was she a ghost? as far as teh anime goes , it was clear she wasnt human, but if she had been a ghost , she would have had the same problems as the main character.
> 
> ...



Well by typical shonen law, Negi should end up with Asuna.  But Ken's really throwing some curve balls in making us think otherwise.   Just like these guys making us second guess Rito x Haruna.

And I thought Shinobu and Motoko did have their chances, but Shinobu's love more or less developed into more of a respect, while Mikoto was distant (much like Yui).


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 8, 2008)

lol did this become the Akamatsu LH + negima hit?

To love ru has more ecchi than his  (ken's) stuffz and it is really quite amusing, despite the fact that rito is gonna have to take care of a baby soon. I am going to assuming a HOT BABY.

Oh I can just imagine the perverted Ideas rito has with the baby.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Celine looks like a cute kidpek



Warning: Pedo Bear alert!!!!

I havent read the last 6 ch. but Akamatsu as typical has done nothing to indicate anyone else has a chance. It doesnt matter what the girls do. Its what the main characters do, in Love Hina keitaro really never looked at any one else and same thing with negima, both male leads are started feeling affections for asuna/naru so no one else had a chance. 

Its time for one of these harem writers to step up their game, and actually suprise somebody for once. Sigh, I guess nobody can be as great as K. Masaki. 

i did lol, when she called him mama, when i read the raw i figured she would say poppa or something like that. O boy, sometimes you almost feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, I knew celine would end up as a female - but a LOLI?


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Warning: Pedo Bear alert!!!!
> 
> I havent read the last 6 ch. but Akamatsu as typical has done nothing to indicate anyone else has a chance. It doesnt matter what the girls do. Its what the main characters do, in Love Hina keitaro really never looked at any one else and same thing with negima, both male leads are started feeling affections for asuna/naru so no one else had a chance.
> 
> ...



Im not a pedo she just looks adorable i wanna hug herpek


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 9, 2008)

HUG:xzaru:xzaru
And I  hope Rito doesn't end up with Haruna I would prefer him ending up with all more. or Lala or Yui


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol did this become the Akamatsu LH + negima hit?
> 
> To love ru has more ecchi than his  (ken's) stuffz and it is really quite amusing, despite the fact that rito is gonna have to take care of a baby soon. I am going to assuming a HOT BABY.
> 
> Oh I can just imagine the perverted Ideas rito has with the baby.



True, TLR is far ecchier than Love Hina or Negima, because we get some T&A.  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Warning: Pedo Bear alert!!!!
> 
> I havent read the last 6 ch. but Akamatsu as typical has done nothing to indicate anyone else has a chance. It doesnt matter what the girls do. Its what the main characters do, in Love Hina keitaro really never looked at any one else and same thing with negima, both male leads are started feeling affections for asuna/naru so no one else had a chance.
> 
> ...



True, Harem writers do need to step up the game in not making it so obvious from the get-go.

LH had Keitaro x Naru from the beginning.

Rosario + Vampire obviously has Tsukune x Moka.

Negima has Negi x Asuna.  But Ken's thrown in some twists like Chao and the recent Sister that makes people second-guess this pairing.

TLR has it start off with Rito x Haruna, but has it drastically overshadowed by Rito x Lala.

Girl's Saurus has the guy avoiding all the girls, but it's obvious he's going to end up with Haruka.


Only Kajishima's Tenchi Muyo series completely had it ambiguous where there was no clear choice and there was never an outcome.   And when he did GXP, instead of no outcome, the guy ended up with all of them (even though he had his heart on the one).


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

What the fuck? I was expecting a hot women to pop out, not a freaking loli. 

So now he goes from taking care of a plant to taking care of little more than a baby.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2008)

That loli is probably gonna do a Nell on us.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 9, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> What the fuck? I was expecting a hot women to pop out, not a freaking loli.



Dam, I wasn't even expecting anyone to pop out. I Thought the plant was gonna be cured


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought the sister was for the loli fan base but that plant girl is a little too much. I expect some super growth really soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2008)

^nah Golden Darkness is the loli, although i expect she is probably older than rito

-i might agree with the nell deally, theres no way shes gonna stay a kid, its harem for God sakes

btw is the show where the main character has the nick name harem or is that some other show, Harem is a badass nickname


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 10, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> -i might agree with the nell deally, theres no way shes gonna stay a kid, its harem for God sakes




...

 Pein can make summoning seals to the extent of where he doesn't actually have to touch the area effected

Don't underestimate the Japanese. They portray sex in magazines geared towards 12 year old boys, lolicon is a billion dollar industry, and half of them openly admit to pedophila. They have put REAL lolis in a harem before, and they can do it again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 11, 2008)

yea but celine would not be considered loli in my book, loli is a kodomo no jikan character, young and small, but atleast in elementary school; celine really looks likes shes about 4 maybe in kindergarten, i mean she looks very baby like 
-although i imagine some people would get off on that as well........ this is where i would insert a pic of the elf king from hellboy two sitting on his throne with his head down, wonderign about how degenerate the world has got (too bad i couldnt find a pic)


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2008)

Great chapter it was very funny celine is sooo cute(not as a loli like as a baby)


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 13, 2008)

damn you Celine 

i like loli, but not THAT loli! 

lolis = hot
babies = unhot

if she was like Mikan on the other hand.. 

btw, since chapter 104, im still waiting to see some RitoMika action


*Spoiler*: __ 











hellyeah! Mikan has the hots for Rito too, but wtf are they siblings or not? i have my doubts now

if they're not ill be disapointed :/

and btw, Mikan is the real loli fanservice, not Yami, believe it 




CoonDawg said:


> ...
> 
> [1]
> 
> Don't underestimate the Japanese. They portray sex in magazines geared towards 12 year old boys, lolicon is a billion dollar industry, and half of them openly admit to pedophila. They have put REAL lolis in a harem before, and they can do it again.


let them do it, i say!

now i remember when i did read love hina, i cursed Akamatsu for not giving more depth to the Sarah Mcdougal character . 

lets hope they dont repeat that same mistake here, if the girl becomes a real loli (because shes just a friggin baby now), let her have the hots for Rito please


----------



## notme (Dec 14, 2008)

IMO there is no way that Celine is going to become a love interest for Rito anymore.  The "daughter" thing on the cover page pretty much killed all chance of that.

Still, I would like to know what else she is capable of.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 14, 2008)

Gawd, when I thought they'd ran out of ideas to complicate this story, I am proven wrong.

Obviously Celine isn't going to be a "romance" option, she's going to be the medium. She's definitely going to be the "little sister" of this story, I think it is quite safe to say. And I also doubt she will ever grow. Or will ever grow much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2008)

Why am I not surprised Celine hidden ability would be something like that?


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Why am I not surprised Celine hidden ability would be something like that?



Every single thing in the universe has an ability like that apparently.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2008)

in the words of Yui "This Univers lacks common sense"

Celine does nothing Rito couldn't do with enough time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2008)

Celine getting drunk after drinking coke.  

And more Yui!


----------



## Golbez (Dec 14, 2008)

Love pollen? I call plotdevice.


----------



## YukiKaze (Dec 14, 2008)

Why does Celine's hair look like Mikan :amazed


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 14, 2008)

YukiKaze said:


> Why does Celine's hair look like Mikan :amazed



It's the standard loli hair.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 14, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> It's the standard loli hair.



There's a standard


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2008)

noobthemusical said:


> There's a standard



Only when it comes to loli.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Only when it comes to loli.


Loli standards are the only standards. 

I demand more Yami. And quite possibly more RitoMika.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

It's official. Celine became my favorite character.


----------



## YukiKaze (Dec 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> It's official. Celine became my favorite character.



You shall suffer in eternal damnation, i would agree if she would look like Yui.....but she doesnt shes more like a small Son Goku


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer cute over hot.

KAWAIIII


----------



## YukiKaze (Dec 14, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> I prefer cute over hot.
> 
> KAWAIIII



So? You confess that you're a lolicon?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

OF COURSE


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2008)

Celine gives off a little sister/daughter vibe which is a good thing because he has more than enough women for his harem. And the fact that not much is known about Celine's species, leave open the possibilities for many other scenarios to occur later on.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2008)

I think she will be rito's adoptive daughter


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Celine gives off a little sister/daughter vibe which is a good thing because he has more than enough women for his harem. And the fact that not much is known about Celine's species, leave open the possibilities for many other scenarios to occur later on.



No doubt.

But I wonder how long this would last?   I think those who said Celine would grow up fast might be onto something.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

Actually, the idea of Rito's daughter is very interesting.
Orgasmic actually.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 14, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Loli standards are the only standards.
> 
> I demand more Yami. And quite possibly more RitoMika.


hellyeah, but Momo doesn't fit in that standard, though


*Spoiler*: __ 









i demand more RitoMomo 

and it's official, little Celine is in love with Rito too, so much that she can transfer it to others through pollen

i like where this manga is going


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> No doubt.
> 
> But I wonder how long this would last?   I think those who said Celine would grow up fast might be onto something.



Yeah, I'm afraid of that happening, because she'll probably just be added to one of his many love interests which will be kinda boring, IMO


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid of that happening, because she'll probably just be added to one of his many love interests which will be kinda boring, IMO



Meh I bet she will look up to Rito as a father figure. Then he is gonna have to bath her and stuff and then freaks out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid of that happening, because she'll probably just be added to one of his many love interests which will be kinda boring, IMO



Yeah, Celine staying a chibi would be more interesting.

Come to think of it, it just occured to me that it's pretty much a standard that a chibi would be introduced sometime down the road and the harem sees the lead guy in a whole new light as the "perfect father".   

And seems Yui was the first one to do just that.


So most likely they will run with mischief around Celine for a while, with different girls having their reactions, then it's back to some crazy storyline.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2008)

lol at the principle , this was a pretty good chapter, i agree for now shell be a daughter character, but like kira said there are many possibilities later on 

so is the next chapter gonna be another day in the life or are they gonna start a new arc, id like to see Gid again, have him make rito do something, dangerous perhaps

@Kira, you wouldnt happen to be the guy who tore up all his kannagi stuff when he found out she had a boyfriend, would ya


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2008)

I like Tenjoin pantsu.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope some plot developement occurs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2008)

They have the imouto market cornered with Mikan, so Celine and essentially stay as she is while having more of her abilities come into play down the road. 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> @Kira, you wouldnt happen to be the guy who tore up all his kannagi stuff when he found out she had a boyfriend, would ya



LOL@people taking fiction too seriously  

1. Tsugumi > Zange > Nagi (Although line for line/dialogue wise, Nagi makes the most interesting/humorous character).
2. I'm much too cheap to actually buy merchandise and therefore have nothing to tear up.
3. It would have made reading doujins impossible if I had that kinda mind frame xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 15, 2008)

Kotegawa once again proves why is she on the highest tier ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 15, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Kotegawa once again proves why is she on the highest tier ...



Huh? Why ? She held Saki back... no exposure this time 

EDIT: oh wait 

I guess those weird ideas of being married to Rito is great. But still, no exposure


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2008)

This is such an awesome manga.

Celine, I love that chibi form


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

i really hope they continue the manga i wanted to see mini celine animated

@kira, thats what im thinking how could someone like that read any manga let alone harem ones; and i also have the other spirit rated as better characteer


----------



## Akatora (Dec 16, 2008)

Though Celine is doing good, I really am kinda disappointed that we're already back on earth, since now it's back to traditional to love ru instead of having a little growth.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 16, 2008)

Am i the only one pissed at the fact that Haruna is the one who'll get Rito in the end, given she's the least attractive and most boring girl of the harem?

Why pick Haruna when you can have Kotegawa or Lala, whyyy?


----------



## notme (Dec 16, 2008)

Locard said:


> Am i the only one pissed at the fact that Haruna is the one who'll get Rito in the end, given she's the least attractive and most boring girl of the harem?
> 
> Why pick Haruna when you can have Kotegawa or Lala, whyyy?


?  You think the manga is tilting towards Haruna?  Seriously?

Though Rito is still in love with Haruna the whole manga has revolved around him growing closer to Lala.  I'm pretty sure that if this manga is going to end with Rito choosing one then Lala is a much better bet than Haruna.

That being said, I think Rito is going to end up with both Lala and Haruna, and possibly more.  Just because of things like the bravery test where they all three ended together, and the fact that both Lala and Haruna are comfortable with the fact that they are in love with Rito.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

^seconded, i mean at first it looked like it was about haruna, but the whole point of the manga is rito getting closer to lala, actually honestly, i think now they rate close to the same in his book

and second that is a failkage comment, haruna is not the worse, especially when she has her bangs down, uh kotegawa is a bitch, if her personality was better okay, but from rito's standpoint all she does is bitch remeber, he doesnt get to see what we she, and lala at least comes off as ungodly high matience - her dad could kill you, she could kill you with any of her inventions at any time, not to mention im sure there are still people think if they kill him they got a shot, plus she hangs on him too much, lacks earth common sense

i mean its all fine and good saying, yes as an involved individual i would chose so and so, but i think if you really were rito youd be singing a different tune

and lets not forget rito has like haruna for a while, im sorry if you dumped haruna the moment you saw lala or kotegawa, thatd just make you look like an ass, oh yea love at first my ass, your purely a looks man


----------



## Akatora (Dec 16, 2008)

Haruna is the more down to earth one which a lot of people would prefeer as mentioned above.

Personally I don't like the look her hairpins give her by removing the hair from the forehead.

So for personality she'd score rather high, for look average


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2008)

Being said, I can't even phantom a definite pairing at the end of this series. I sense he'll be a bit closer to his one love at the end, but they'll probably leave it a bit open, IMO. A copout, but it wouldn't surprise me in a harem series.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 16, 2008)

i hope im wrong, but in harem manga, the childhood friend/ long time love bs tends to triumph all the time 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^seconded, i mean at first it looked like it was about haruna, but the whole point of the manga is rito getting closer to lala, actually honestly, i think now they rate close to the same in his book
> 
> and second that is a failkage comment, haruna is not the worse, especially when she has her bangs down, uh kotegawa is a bitch, if her personality was better okay, but from rito's standpoint all she does is bitch remeber, he doesnt get to see what we she, and lala at least comes off as ungodly high matience - her dad could kill you, she could kill you with any of her inventions at any time, not to mention im sure there are still people think if they kill him they got a shot, plus she hangs on him too much, lacks earth common sense
> 
> ...



nah, i didnt dumped her because i never liked Haruna in the first place
and no, im not pure looks (90% looks, 10% personality maybe)

well, average looks + boring personality = not that great imo, specially when you compare her to other girls that are clearly superior in said departments like we are doing here.

and i dislike the fact that she admits her love for Rito, yet she does nothing to get him, at least sweet Kotegawa is confused about her own feelings , but Haruna just acts like an undecissive whelp, specially when Rito has shown how deeply he cares for her so many times. Poor Lala now doesn't feel free to express her feelings to Rito because  of Haruna's confession, yet Haruna herself doesnt show any intention to take a first step to do the same with Rito, and that's unfair for Lala. 

in terms of looks, she's the least attractive (note i say least attractive, because there are no ugly girls in this manga) of the harem and probably the whole girls' cast, only above Tenjouin's friend (the girl with big glasses). As for the definite pairing, i only pick her above Run, but just because Run gender benders


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

i dont like defending her because i do like lala maybe just slighty the best , her or the rich girl, or the rich girls friend (no, not the glasses one), but i do think haruna gets ripped for no reason, and shes clearly not unattractive - and all things said if you erased the backgrounds and put all the girls on equal footing and kept just their looks and personality the same, her personality is probably the best

i agree with kira, this one might cope out and make it unresolved, although truthfully in the end i guess i would prefer that to him choosing someone i dont like 

i like kotegawa, but im like for all intense purpose we assume that rito is not a big anime fan, and so he does not know that the haughty angry attitude is actually her covering her embrassement of liking him

and what do you want haruna to do , lala is clingy over him 24 7 , not to mention she lives in his house , plus she doesnt have any of the connections that the alien girls seem to have 

plus, she is the owner of one of the five greatest dog breeds in the world - Marron the boston terrier (french bulldog, husky, bulldog, and of the the king of dogs the incomparable pug)

sigh, i actually would have run voted as the best, but that whole guy aspect of her just ruins everything, although it would be cool if they find someway to kinda spilt them apart later in the series


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 17, 2008)

can some1 show me a pic of haruna with bangs down I am to lazy to look back through chapters myself


----------



## Smoke (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Haruna!! I love them all to be honest. But Sairenji just attracts me more for some reason.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

heres a link to pic with her bangs down 


nice pic all around


----------



## notme (Dec 17, 2008)

Spoilers for 130 are out...

6 paths of Pein vs. Konohamaru


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 18, 2008)

The mangaka should make sum hentai out of this, he'd make some serious cash.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2008)

^you know theres already to love ru hentai doushinji, and pretty much every other series out there, especially you Klown


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah but the art is seriously lacking in those, we need some real To-LOVE-Ru art for that smexiness~


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 18, 2008)

Isnt there an uncensored version? Isnt that enough for you XD?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 19, 2008)

I would love some real hentai of this, all the girls are so hot. Especially Yui, imo


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 19, 2008)

Lol this author, black cat guy, has definitely turned more ecchi than he used to be. I wouldn't be surprised if doujins // hentai appeared soon for TLR


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 19, 2008)

He's the illustrator, not the artist if I recall correctly


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 19, 2008)

2 things

Haruna infinitely hotter with bangs down 

and 2  chaged My opinion on Loli atleast pretaining to her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol this author, black cat guy, has definitely turned more ecchi than he used to be. I wouldn't be surprised if doujins // hentai appeared soon for TLR



Like said on the previous page, there already are.  

In fact there's a thread on them in the Bathhouse.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 19, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> In fact there's a thread on them in the Bathhouse.


I made it 

Go me!


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> heres a link to pic with her bangs down
> 
> 
> nice pic all around



IMO this is the best pic of Haruna with her bangs down.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 19, 2008)

hmm I can't tell what she is saying. She is hot? (in both senses?)

nice pic


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 19, 2008)

My Japanese sucks much, but I think what she's saying is "I can't sleep, I want to sleep you". It is something along those lines.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 19, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> IMO this is the best pic of Haruna with her bangs down.


yeah, she looks much better 

still cant hold a candle to Kotegawa or Lala prime  
(or Tenjouin, Yami, Mikan, Run,  etc)



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i like kotegawa, but im like for all intense purpose we assume that rito is not a big anime fan, and so he does not know that the haughty angry attitude is actually her covering her embrassement of liking him


his father is mangaka , he should know about these things 
and when a girls gets completely red in front of you all the time, there must be a reason, Rito should know that.



> and what do you want haruna to do , lala is clingy over him 24 7 , not to mention she lives in his house , plus she doesnt have any of the connections that the alien girls seem to have


what bothers me is that she's not even _thinking_ in confessing her love to Rito, she doesn't show any intention to do anything. 

That's why Haruna is a fool, because right now she has a chance (Way bigger chance than she realizes, btw), as Rito sees everyone as friends,  but Rito could very well fall for the other girls that are desperately trying to get his attention (mostly Lala) and she knows it, yet she does jack shit


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2008)

Locard said:


> what bothers me is that she's not even _thinking_ in confessing her love to Rito, she doesn't show any intention to do anything.
> 
> That's why Haruna is a fool, because right now she has a chance (Way bigger chance than she realizes, btw), as Rito sees everyone as friends,  but Rito could very well fall for the other girls that are desperately trying to get his attention (mostly Lala) and she knows it, yet she does jack shit



What you mean she's not showing intention or not doing jack shit?

Haruna has tried to confess to Rito several times, like he has with her.  But someone always interferes with the confession.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 19, 2008)

Altho Haruna won't confess anytime soon, I think that she will try more things to get Rito to notice her, now that she got the green light from Lala.


here she is with her bangs down




			
				noobthemusical said:
			
		

> and 2 this pic of Mikan chaged My opinion on Loli atleast pretaining to her.


For me it was this one


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2008)

Hopefully she will break out of her shell


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 20, 2008)

Rito's Mom asking the question every outsider would.
And in theory She is his kid.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 20, 2008)

Sairenji's what if scenario really was awesome.

It made me like her even more.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 20, 2008)

Good chapter and a surprise by the little amount of fanservice compare to usual, but was a good thing so the focus is on the christmas feel rather then the usual To Love Ru.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2008)

Lawl...I wondered if Rito's parents were going to ask about Celine and Rito's mom cut right to the point  

It was a pretty nice chapter and provided a great Christmas present for Mikan. 

Too bad Haruna didn't make it to the party, but it's nice to see she think of Rito in that way (even though it's usually obvious, but we don't see too many such examples as that...)


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 20, 2008)

Is there going to be a chapter next week (Being Christmas// New Years and all)?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 20, 2008)

Shouldn't be.  Weekly Jump normally takes Christmas Week and New Years week off. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Lawl...I wondered if Rito's parents were going to ask about Celine and Rito's mom cut right to the point
> 
> It was a pretty nice chapter and provided a great Christmas present for Mikan.
> 
> Too bad Haruna didn't make it to the party, but it's nice to see she think of Rito in that way (even though it's usually obvious, but we don't see too many such examples as that...)



Yeah, that was funny the mother asking.   I think it's going Celeine being Rito's kid is going to be an in-joke for now on (well until she grows up).

And I think Haruna will end up showing, especially after her having second thoughts.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2008)

I really liked this chapter just gotta wait 2 weeks for the next one


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol this author, black cat guy, has definitely turned more ecchi than he used to be. I wouldn't be surprised if doujins // hentai appeared soon for TLR



There's 22 TLR hentai doujins. Where have you been?


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 20, 2008)

noobthemusical said:


> 2 things
> 
> Haruna infinitely hotter with bangs down
> 
> and 2  chaged My opinion on Loli atleast pretaining to her.


good, its time for all you to realize Mikan is the hottest one in the manga pek


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2008)

She's teh sexiest because she has a brain. pek


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 20, 2008)

SOOO Not true. Kotegawa is definitely hawterz.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 20, 2008)

Good chapter especially when Ringo asks Rito if Celine is his child.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 21, 2008)

kotegawa lacks lolism 

chibi Mikan was the best thing of this chapter


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 21, 2008)

mikan, get the hell out of here; 
she doesnt even crack the top five

and yes i also cracked up at the is this your child comment


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2008)

Everyone!!

make a top 3 list

Go

1)Sairenji
2)The nurse
3)Kotegawa


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 22, 2008)

1. Kotegawa
2. Celine
3. Lala


----------



## Hagen (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait, is this a top three of hawtness, right?

01-Kotegawa
02-Tenjouin
03-Lala


hope you dont mind if i continue it 

04-Run
05-Golden Darkness
06-Alien doctor 
07-Mikan
08-Riko 
09-Momo
10-Nana
11-Tenjouin's friend 1 (ninja gal)
12-Magical girl kyoko
13-Ghost Girl
14-Haruna's blonde friend
15-Haruna's pigtails friend
16-Tenjouin's friend 2 (glasses off)
17-Haruna's big sister
18-Haruna
19-Tenjouin's friend 2 (glasses on)
20-Celine :/


----------



## Smoke (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes of hawtness!!!!!



I'm surprised  you didn't include Ringo in there.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 22, 2008)

i'd put Ringo just above Celine , too old! she surely was hawt some years ago, though 


oh, and Haruna with bangs down would be number 12, she improves a lot that way 

honestly, Lala might be number one, if it wasnt' for the overexposure 

it's like a pornstar you watch performing a lotta times throughout the years in many different movies, it doesnt matter if she's still hot, it becomes less and less exciting with time.

Kotegawa is beautiful and barely shows any goodness, no wonder why she's so popular


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 22, 2008)

Kotegawa is generic tsundere and has a generic character design. I personally rate her amongst the lowest.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 22, 2008)

If we're going to judge ink-based characters by their hotness, then Haruna's sister takes the cake. This isn't spiky


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 23, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Kotegawa is generic tsundere and has a generic character design. I personally rate her amongst the lowest.



Yeah I guess so. But after a while, they all start looking the same. Maybe not exact features, but there are definitely other characters that look pretty similar to Lala and Sarenji as well.

Celine on the other hand, is still new to me <3


----------



## BVB (Dec 23, 2008)

1. Kotegawa
2. Lala
3. Haruna


----------



## Akatora (Dec 31, 2008)

after looking at 131 Raw i gotta say, "Is this really a Shounen?"
I don't remember ever having seen or heard about this in a shounen.

Guess they wanted to give us something out of the ordinary after no fanservice for christmas.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Celine was sucking a Naked Girl's Breast(the rich girl name starting with S)


Granted "Mothers" feeding there babies isn't 18+, but a ~2 year oldtrying to feed on a ~16 year olds breast... "Is this really a Shounen?" I have to wonder XD


----------



## GsG (Dec 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loli sucking on Saki Tenjōin's breast?




It must be an educational chapter this week where they show us the proper techniques for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



breast feeding.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 31, 2008)

Spoiler 131:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Psyren 53 raw*

*Psyren 53 raw*





What a way for them to kick into 2009, perhaps they changed some rules?


----------



## GsG (Jan 1, 2009)

Mmmmm! Looks delicious!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, nothing bad with new levels of perversion?  


BTW, is it me, or is that scene sorta inspired by Psycho?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2009)

Delicious breast milk.


----------



## Batman (Jan 2, 2009)

breast milk


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 2, 2009)

Celine is such a cutie


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky bastard, that Celine


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't know what the big deal is, honestly. I mean, this is tame, and it is far more perverted than Celine sucking some tits (off-panel, no less): loves Itachi.

That's a middle school student holding and threatening to rip off a 9 year old's dick.

Or better yet there's the scene where Evangeline sexually assaults Negi. I can't for the life of me find the page, but let's just say there's licking and touching.

Something like this is rather tame, as far as Shounen Ecchi goes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 2, 2009)

It gets better unless you want plot it got shot in chapter 1 and died in 3 sometime its ghost appears but fades away quickly.

also Yay go Celine


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2009)

That girls dad seems like a dick.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2009)

Riko's appearance in this latest chapter=Big Tease


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 2, 2009)

*feels incredibly wrong for wanting more Riko*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Riko's appearance in this latest chapter=Big Tease



Na, them talking about Breast Feeding and then not showing it, is  teasing.


----------



## Degauss (Jan 3, 2009)

Allot of development in the stroy these last chapters, especially haruna's confession. Too bad there nothing happening between Yami and rito!!;s


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, no wonder magical girl Kyoko was familiar. Yami was more obvious, been AGES since I've read Black Cat. Are there any other characters recreated from Black Cat I have not noticed yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 3, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Ah, no wonder magical girl Kyoko was familiar. Yami was more obvious, been AGES since I've read Black Cat. Are there any other characters recreated from Black Cat I have not noticed yet?


Nope, just Yami and Kyoko.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 17, 2009)

Well on some level you could say Rito looks like Train(spelling???) but thats a strech


Also New Chapter 

In a long Summary... Ahem* OMGWTFBBQ Like Vibrator rings and the tails And the naked sisters and Loliness of the Scale and the naked the hugging the lack of plot the Teleporting the flash backs Blah Blah Blah...

So in short
Yeah Fan Service


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm...vibrator rings...ok...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 17, 2009)

EW do I see nakama speeches

In _this_ series


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 17, 2009)

Lala masturbated with a vibrator ring and Rito had sex with the twins in the shower.

Ok chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 17, 2009)

Lala's Vibrator ring was sure hillarious as she was quickly going into orgasm.  But I'm surprised people aren't talking about Mikan holding it with a funny look on her face, as if she's thinking, "I wonder."  

this

And of course a naked Momo putting on the moves on Rito.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

What a terrible chapter. Nothing good happened once again.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like this manga, but I think I might take a break from it and wait until there's a batch of chapters.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Well , Saki was a cute girl when she was young.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Lala's Vibrator ring was sure hillarious as she was quickly going into orgasm.  But I'm surprised people aren't talking about Mikan holding it with a funny look on her face, as if she's thinking, "I wonder."
> 
> [1]
> 
> And of course a naked Momo putting on the moves on Rito.


Thats exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## GsG (Jan 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmm... vibrator ring.  Guaranteed to have an orgasm in 30 seconds or less!


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> What a terrible chapter. Nothing good happened once again.


if naked Momo trying to make a move on Rito wasn't good..then i dont know what is


btw, It's about time Nana gets the hots for Rito too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to admit their was nothing special abut this chapter (well, the Vibrating tail ring was a nice touch). It gave us some fan service in typical TLR fashion but it was nothing to write home about.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 18, 2009)

yah, i was expecting Saki to stay a little longer in the house and develop a crush for Rito too. im somewhat dissapointed


----------



## wertyu07 (Jan 18, 2009)

rings > devilluke


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2009)

Ritos square will say "Butt Sex"

And *every* girl will akwardly voulenteer

You can't deny the Hentai Dojins


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2009)

Kotegawa in lingerie



Mikado sensei nekkid in sheets


This is a good chap. Can't wait to see how the game will turn out. And who will be some of the mystery guests. I know darkness will be one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2009)

I _LOVE_ THIS CHAPTER!


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

It's getting fun how whenever you think that to love ru have pushed Echi into everything they come up with something you hadn't thought of, but not getting surprised off either.
Well this could also be a potential finishing arc, Since they could finish it with a marriage or whatever they've planned for this game ending.

I'd like for it to go on, the plot could get developed a lot more, but that's would go against what we know as To-Love-Ru, an easy going series with focus on lighthearted humor and newcomer friendly.( you could pretty much still keep up if you entered the series now)

A Nice game they play now, but honest speaking, The not knowing what might happen to you would be a killer when having the dice.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think To-Love-Ru will be getting the axe just yet. There are other manga that consistently rank below it in the jump ratings so I think it can last another few months before the real danger of it dying comes. I'm hoping that the author either does a good ending or actually sets up an engaging plot.

Anyway as for this chapter, we have another comical game. I don't know if it will be as good as the first one though.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> I don't think To-Love-Ru will be getting the axe just yet. There are other manga that consistently rank below it in the jump ratings so I think it can last another few months before the real danger of it dying comes. I'm hoping that the author either does a good ending or actually sets up an engaging plot.
> 
> Anyway as for this chapter, we have another comical game. I don't know if it will be as good as the first one though.



Not really in the TOC the only series ranking below To Love Ru is Ask...(whatever it's spelled like)

But To Love Ru is doing way better when it come to Volume sales, where it's mid popularity instead of low popularity.

I'm not saying it will end now, just that if it was decided, this could be a satisfying end.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Not really in the TOC the only series ranking below To Love Ru is Ask...(whatever it's spelled like)
> 
> But To Love Ru is doing way better when it come to Volume sales, where it's mid popularity instead of low popularity.
> 
> I'm not saying it will end now, just that if it was decided, this could be a satisfying end.



I've seen Neuro, Asklepios, and Mago all ranked under To-Love-Ru in the past. Yeah I wouldn't call being in the bottom 6 very safe but consistently having other series under you every so often is a nice cushion...until those ones get cut. >.>

I'm also hoping its volume sales can save it until it reaches a proper end.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Jan 24, 2009)

You know, if Rito had Saruyama's reactions to these kinds of situations, he'd have gotten laid like...well, 133 times.

But I guess that's kind of what the manga is about, so.


----------



## GsG (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah it's that kind of manga.  Whether it's Ichigo 100%, this, or any other similar manga, the hentai scenes can only come from doujins and art.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2009)

I loved this chapter.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 24, 2009)

This chapter was pure WIN!! I really hope Riko is in the next chapter.

(goes off to fap)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2009)

Well honestly if Rito just spent his time getting laid we would eventually...get bored

But on a more serious _they_(speaking of the typicall Rito type hero) probably wouldn't be as loveable.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

Mj?llnir said:


> I've seen Neuro, Asklepios, and Mago all ranked under To-Love-Ru in the past. Yeah I wouldn't call being in the bottom 6 very safe but consistently having other series under you every so often is a nice cushion...until those ones get cut. >.>
> 
> I'm also hoping its volume sales can save it until it reaches a proper end.



Well the past like 5 weeks To Love Ru have been number 2 from the bottom only ask been lower(ply Jagguar, but Jagguar doesn't count since it got a special spot apparently) 

Though from what it looks like on the volume sales To Love Ru is as popular as ES21 and Bakuman.

Aka selling better then Mago, sket dance, psyren among others


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah yes, this current arc would make a great doujin. Heck there's a hentai game like this, were a family plays a board game the thing is that they have no choice and are force to do what it says like it does in this chapter. It ends with the son either end up married with he's mom or sister or both. Happy ending! heh. 

This is the game I'm talking about *NSFW*: 

Here's the sequel just recently release *NSFW*: 

Now let's see Riko being split from Rito and the board game makes them do each other.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 25, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Ah yes, this current arc would make a great doujin. Heck there's a hentai game like this, were a family plays a board game the thing is that they have no choice and are force to do what it says like it does in this chapter. It ends with the son either end up married with he's mom or sister or both. Happy ending! heh.
> 
> This is the game I'm talking about *NSFW*:
> 
> ...



That would be so COOL Fap Fap Fap

But it would raise the ultimate question "Does sex with yourself embodied in a diffrent entity count as Manstrubation or not"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 26, 2009)

Kotegawa ...


----------



## Hagen (Jan 26, 2009)

Kokegawa in langurie at last! 

random question but, why Nana has fangs?

i mean, Lala and Momo dont have. and they're sisters and devilukeans too.




noobthemusical said:


> That would be so COOL Fap Fap Fap
> 
> But it would raise the ultimate question "Does sex with yourself embodied in a diffrent entity count as Manstrubation or not"


 yeah, because we know nobody likes to masturbate


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> random question but, why Nana has fangs?


I don't know but their father has those fangs.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 26, 2009)

a more intriguing question would be "why Nana doesnt have the hots for Rito like everyone else"?

I hope Mikan ends in the same square as Kotegawa in the next chapter


----------



## GsG (Jan 26, 2009)

The opportunity just hasn't come along yet for Rito to impress Nana.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats because she hasn't had her time with rito yet.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, and dont forget the rapport thing Momo and Nana have with plants/animals respectively

Rito needs to show he cares for animals like he does with plants, in order to impress lil' Nana

which i hope he does soon, we really lack Nana fanservice


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 26, 2009)

I sense to much Roricon in here 

But i want to see more sexy sceneces of Yui, she really is hawt


----------



## G@R-chan (Jan 26, 2009)

This manga is so damn good.

Though I lost interest for the main cast love triangle but enjoy a lot "side" characters.

So far my top 3 would be:
Mikan
Yui
Yami

The only thing interesting in the main cast is Lala's new behaviour towards Rito since she knows Haruna's true feelings.

But seriously, it's like there's no competition since Haruna is obviously Rito's true love.

At least we have fanservice, the only meaning of this manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> random question but, why Nana has fangs?
> 
> i mean, Lala and Momo dont have. and they're sisters and devilukeans too.



I think they gave her fangs to show her more aggressive attitude.   You see this in various other mangas and anime with boys and girls.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I think they gave her fangs to show her more aggressive attitude.


Or maybe she just got 'em since chicks with fangs are hot as hell.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 26, 2009)

Bottom part of the latest TOC is out

To love Ru is doing better again(I've been told that the ranking is based upon the chapters 8 weeks ago, so that was when they were at the planet to find a cure for Celine)

To Love Ru
Sket Dance
Meister
Mago
Askelpios


this is good since the past 5 weeks Trouble have been just above Ask, so good to see some spark returning


----------



## Hagen (Jan 27, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> I don't know but their father has those fangs.





Tyrannos said:


> I think they gave her fangs to show her more aggressive attitude.   You see this in various other mangas and anime with boys and girls.





KLoWn said:


> Or maybe she just got 'em since chicks with fangs are hot as hell.


Maybe all of the above


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> Maybe all of the above



No just the last two, since Lala we know that the kids never do look like their parents


----------



## GsG (Jan 27, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Bottom part of the latest TOC is out
> 
> To love Ru is doing better again(I've been told that the ranking is based upon the chapters 8 weeks ago, so that was when they were at the planet to find a cure for Celine)
> 
> ...



That's good to hear.  I like this manga and would dislike it if it went under.  The story may not be what I am most interested in, but the important thing is that I make sure to read every chapter as soon as it's scanned and uploaded.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Bottom part of the latest TOC is out
> 
> To love Ru is doing better again(I've been told that the ranking is based upon the chapters 8 weeks ago, so that was when they were at the planet to find a cure for Celine)
> 
> ...



I saw them last night as well. Still in the bottom five but its good that it jumped back up again. I personally hope To Love Ru can stay in its current position or higher. If it does that then it won't get cut anytime soon.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah, but to love ru have never really had it's cemented place back when it did best it jumped all the time. One week top 5 next week bottom 5 followed up by a week in the mid section.

Only time to love ru were 1 in the TOC was the TOC made the week chapter 72 came out(if it was 72 that was 1 fair, but 8 weeks before it i don't know)

Chapter 72 was the fight between Yami and Lala


----------



## GsG (Jan 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



11-16





All I'll say is that I love fan service.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2009)

It sounds like a great chapter.

That chapter was very good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2009)

I predict there will be Smex you can quote me on that


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2009)

Haruna's full body massage....... 

And yep, this was an elaborate plot by the twins to have Haruna reveal her feelings for Rito.    But wonder what kind of kinky thing that's going to happen?


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like Rito's gonna finish the game next chapter.

I was hoping there's a square where he turns into Riko.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice Black Cat reference.


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 31, 2009)

I see it, Rito and Haruna are going to kiss or do something dirty. It must be something along these lines xD


----------



## GsG (Jan 31, 2009)

"That's my... ahnn!"

Best line in the chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2009)

lol Haruna got molested. XD

I'm hoping for an interesting outcome between her and Rito next chapter.


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 2, 2009)

Why is Rito scared? He should be excited to be with Haruna. 

Yami is hot in policewoman.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 3, 2009)

To love Ru is out of bottom 5 in the latest TOC and Ask end


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2009)

whats TOC? i dont particularly follow ratings system

but i can she why its slipping, it hasnt really had any kind of serious plot arcs since pretty much rito fighting the suitors; that being said i hope it continues and we a see a second anime series


----------



## GsG (Feb 5, 2009)

ToC stands for Table of Contents.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 5, 2009)

Well now that the entire TOC is out I can see I was wrong, since both Jaguar and Kuchikame are discounted that makes To Love Ru number 5 from the buttom and with ask end this week...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

this TOC im assuming it refers to whatever mag its printed in and im also assuming that where you are on the list is how popular you are?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 6, 2009)

wow you're talking about this... and guess what...


*Spoiler*: _Bakuman Ch.24_ 










Shit just got real...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2009)

Just read that chapter, wicked


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2009)

lol @ new chapter. I wanted to see Haruna's parts 

rofl @ saruyama and his turtle.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 7, 2009)

Lmao Wind Jutsu - Panty Flash


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Feb 7, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lmao Wind Jutsu - Panty Flash



LMFAO!! That page was hilarious!!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed this chap.


I love Sairenji's inner thoughts.

In most manga, you never get the girl that the protagonist likes, to have those thoughts. So it's really nice to see that there.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Chapter!   I really thought Haruna looked good in that wedding dress. 

But I'm surprised nobody was surprised that she blurted out, "I love you" to Rito (when she thought it was Rito).  Usually she's too nervous to say it.

The best part was with Celine going for her boobs and Haruna getting embarassed.


----------



## GsG (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I'll willingly say that To Love-Ru is a favorite manga of mine and won't mind. 

Where are the polls at?


Anyways, lol at Saruyama trying to kiss a girl with those puffed up lips.

Celine sucking on Haruna was just... .

I'm glad to see Haruna's inner thoughts though.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanted to see Haruna's boobs.

Celine always makes things funny.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2009)

Saruyama is officialy a dumbass for me from now on 


*Spoiler*: __ 









what a tasteless punk!


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 9, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> wow you're talking about this... and guess what...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bakuman Ch.24_
> ...



LOL I get bashed so much around certain friends for liking To Love Ru. And some of these guys are die hard fans of Bakuman. Yup, i get to piss on them now


----------



## G-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

I love Celine!

Unless the author does it for literally every page of the next five chapters straight I will never get tired of that breast-feeding running gag of hers!! 

I'm just waiting for a situation where Rito has to face a female enemy and just throws Celine at her saying, "That's Mama!  Itadakimasu!"

That would make him epic in my book!


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2009)

To-love-ru valentine special


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, they all look so edible in this chapter  ... "eat us" HELL YEAH


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes this was a great special.

Id do more than just eat them.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2009)

So I heard there was some chocolate


----------



## GsG (Feb 10, 2009)

"Eat Us"

Of course! 

Hmmm it seems to qualify as appropriate sig material.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2009)

Valentine special was not disappointing. 

The actual chapter was pretty enjoyable as well. lol I wouldn't mind the abuse Saruyama would get from that turtle. 

Also poor Haruna breast feeding Celine was lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

any ill will with the slow pace of the manga was erased by that Valentine chapter

yea the bakuman chapter cracked me up, i wonder if the author just threw that in there or if he actually likes to love ru - i actually like all 3 mangas mentioned and ichigo 100 is probably in my top 5 (not to mention i have a very nice wall scroll of it)

if Saruyama was not the fail king before, he is after the Valentine day chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2009)

Valentine special was teh boring, it had nice pics though


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 10, 2009)

Yup, I would totally become cannibalistic to devour these young delicious ladies


----------



## GsG (Feb 10, 2009)

Alright.  To keep the momentum of the thread, here are some spoilers for chapter 136.


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 






> Lisa and Mio are in the classroom talking about everyone handing out chocolates to each other at this time of year, and how it's especially important for girls to make an effort. Yui overhears this (while reading a cat manga ) and thinks about Valentine's Day. Lisa and Mio ask her if she has anyone in mind that she wants to give chocolates to, and Rito's image suddenly pops into her head  Yui says she isn't concerned with perverted things like that and runs off.
> 
> Yui runs past Lala, Haruna, and Oshizu in the hall. Haruna wonders what's up with Yui, and Oshizu says it's because of "that" day. Haruna asks what she means, and Oshizu says it's such a frustrating day that she forgot to eat breakfast (<--note: there's probably some word puns going on here. Oshizu referenced 'that day', but Haruna thought she meant 'Sunday', thus instead of talking about Valentine's Oshizu is talking about how frustrating Sundays are )
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## GsG (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _More Pictures_ 










*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 



I like how Yui goes through the trouble of making chocolates only to find out that she doesn't know how to give the chocolates now.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow this chapter is interesting.


----------



## The777Man (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a good manga. It's got a good storyline, good artwork, and is full of hot girls. You just wanna eat em up!


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 10, 2009)

THE ULTIMATE said:


> This is a good manga. It's *got a good storyline*, good artwork, and is full of hot girls. You just wanna eat em up!



Not too sure about that lol.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2009)

It got a storyline?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2009)

^well its got about as much storyline as any haremm

although where was run(girl form ) in that valentine day special, not to mention the others o well, cant get too greedy, besides its not terribly difficult to find hentai to love ru pics


----------



## GsG (Feb 10, 2009)

Most likely the most popular and main characters were chosen.

Yeah I have over 200 images at least.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 11, 2009)

Needs more Mikan fanservice, its been awhile since the last time


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm I wonder just how many girls Rito could get if he tried


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

^dam fool doesnt even have to try is hes done alright for him self, God after reading aiki i wish there was a harem manga with a character like that as the lead - somebody who actually tries to sleep with every female in sight (and can succeed , ataru doesnt count he is too beaten and hasnt actually succeeded even once by my count)


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 12, 2009)

Im pretty sure Rito could get laid with Lala or Run if he tried, probably with Momo too

Kotegawa and Haruna are too "modest", they'd be too embarassed if he propossed.

I can see Yui actually slapping him in the face, even if she secretly touches herself thinking on him all the time 

but if alcohol comes into play, Rito could bang em all for sure, the lucky bastard


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

Yui would make a good wife. She looks gorgeous in that apron.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2009)

Didn't really happen anything, but any chapter with Kotegawa is instant win.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 14, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Im pretty sure Rito could get laid with Lala or Run if he tried, probably with Momo too
> 
> Kotegawa and Haruna are too "modest", they'd be too embarassed if he propossed.
> 
> ...



There Fixed


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> any chapter with Kotegawa is instant win.



Yup. She should be featured more often.


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Kotegawa is always win



yeah, she's my favourite girl. pek



Eldritch Gall said:


> Lol @ the end
> 
> Yui went from



She's the best.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy fuck. I forgot how much I love Kotegawa. She's definitely the hottest out of all of them imo.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

The Kotegawa force is strong here.

Much love.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep, Yui's a hotty.  

BTW, did anyone catch her saying she "remade" the chocolates?   I just got this funny feeling that she ruined it, but Rito is still going to "grin and bear it" as he eats it.   Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if he said it was better than Lala's (who most likely is going to do something odd again).

And I feel sorry for Rito, hearing his best friend go on about Riko all the time.  That guy's got issues.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> And I feel sorry for Rito, hearing his best friend go on about Riko all the time.  That guy's got issues.



To be fair, I'd totally hit Riko if I don't know she's a he.


----------



## GsG (Feb 14, 2009)

Kotegawa! 

I always tend to think it's cute when I see girls make chocolate for the guys they have feelings for, but then realize O crap, how am I going to give this to him?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

Kotegawa-centric chapter? Fuck yeah to that! I expect the next chapter will have a humorous end but if she manages to make some progress I think it will be sweet.



Smoke said:


> Holy fuck. I forgot how much I love Kotegawa. She's definitely the hottest out of all of them imo.



Words of fucking truth right here.


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

Kotegawa-love is great!

and her cosplay in the game was cute, too!


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2009)

Im starting to fall in love love yui more and more, but her brother looks soo EPIC i wanna be like him.


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Im starting to fall in love love yui more and more, but her brother looks soo EPIC i wanna be like him.



yeah, he should be the main character. 

he would smex all wimminz


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn... once again Kotegawa shows why she became my favorite girl... that apron pek...

also...


DEAR GOD STOP WITH THE RIKO TEASING... MY BODY CAN'T TAKE IT ...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2009)

Riko has a dick.


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Feb 17, 2009)

When is that Ova coming out?


----------



## GsG (Feb 18, 2009)

HanautaSanchou said:


> When is that Ova coming out?



I believe around April 3rd, 2009.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Riko has a dick.



Riko doesn't... That's the problem ...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> Riko doesn't... That's the problem ...


That's what she wants you to think


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Riko has a dick.


can you prove Riko has a dick? 

because i'd hit Riko anytime, as long as she doesnt change back into Rito while im at it


----------



## GsG (Feb 18, 2009)

Let the people enjoy their trap characters: Naruto/Naruko, Rito/Riko, Ren/Run, etc.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

No, not trap.

trap would be something like Haku 

if it looks like a woman, smells like a woman, _feels_ like a woman, then it's a woman

even if she changes into a guy later on, doesnt change the fact that what you got in your bed was a woman

i'd hit Riko and Run, but not Naruko, there's something fishy about the sexy no jutsu


----------



## GsG (Feb 18, 2009)

Doesn't Riko have Rito's conscious/mind though while Run has her own?  I wonder if that makes a difference in the scheme of things.
Naruko is just a tad much for me to consider though. 

If I had to choose, the order I'd pick them would be:


Run
Riko
Naruko


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Doesn't Riko have Rito's conscious/mind though while Run has her own?  I wonder if that makes a difference in the scheme of things.
> Naruko is just a tad much for me to consider though.
> 
> If I had to choose, the order I'd pick them would be:
> ...


add redhead Ranma 

Yeah, Run can be considered a woman in every aspect, because she has a mind and personality of her own.

Riko has Rito's mind, but strictly talking about sex, it wont make a difference for the one banging her

it could be a traumatic experience for Rito, though


----------



## GsG (Feb 18, 2009)

Locard said:


> add redhead Ranma
> 
> Yeah, Run can be considered a woman in every aspect, because she has a mind and personality of her own.
> 
> ...



Now I'm trying to figure out where I'd put Redhead Ranma on the list since I'm wondering if it's harder to douse Ranma with water, getting Run to sneeze, forcing Naruko out of Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, etc.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Now I'm trying to figure out where I'd put Redhead Ranma on the list since I'm wondering if it's harder to douse Ranma with water, getting Run to sneeze, forcing Naruko out of Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, etc.


just avoid the shower and bathtub with ranma, never play rough with Naruko, and dont ever call Run during spring, and you'll be fine


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

Thread must not die.


----------



## GsG (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ch 137 Spoilers_ 



Valentine's Day finally arrives. Yui is still brooding over how to deliver the chocolates. At school, Saruyama is excited. Lisa and Mio hand out chocolates to everyone. Yui is in the hallway still trying to muster up some courage when Rito greets her. She tries to hand him the chocolate but flusters and walks away embarrassed.

The teacher assigns Yui and Rito classroom duty after school, and Yui thinks this is her chance. Rito wonders why Yui is so silent and thinks she's angry at him again, so he quickly apologizes. Yui is confused when Run enters the room and tries to feed Rito a chocolate ball with her mouth Rito tries to flee but crashes into Yui, and Yui screams at him for being a pervert

Meanwhile Yami is outside eating some chocolates, unaware of what's happening...

Afterwards, Yui is outside the school still upset about not giving the chocolates. She then sees Lala and Haruna in the distance both giving Rito a chocolate they made together at Haruna's place. Rito thanks them, and Yui looks on, thinking, (he looks so happy...). She remembers her brother's words from last time but still feels a little displeased with her efforts.

Rito is about to leave the school when Yui jumps out and holds out her chocolate. She says they're just giri chocolates, but she offers them as a friend. Rito is shocked at first but happily accepts them, saying that he had the wrong impression of her. As he leaves, Yui thinks, (I'm so happy...but perhaps it's too good to be true...).

Back at home, Mikan gives Rito a chocolate egg. She notices the two chocolates on the table and asks if they're from Lala, Haruna, and Yui. Rito says they are, and Mikan walks away with a grin. Rito asks her what's up, and Mikan says, "It's nothing." 





Good to see that Kotegawa managed to give the chocolates to Rito.
Still I wonder what she's really thinking though.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 21, 2009)

I was about to do this earlier but was side tracked with some stuff...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mikan and Kotegawa made this chapter instant win !


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2009)

Sometimes i get the feeling the Rito subconsciously knows what hes doing when he gets into his mistakes, like for instance in this chapter his hands were spreading yui's panties.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 21, 2009)

He knows what hes doing


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Sometimes i get the feeling the Rito subconsciously knows what hes doing when he gets into his mistakes, like for instance in this chapter his hands were spreading yui's panties.



That's a man instincts.


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Sometimes i get the feeling the Rito subconsciously knows what hes doing when he gets into his mistakes, like for instance in this chapter his hands were spreading yui's panties.



He's a good boy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Sometimes i get the feeling the Rito subconsciously knows what hes doing when he gets into his mistakes, like for instance in this chapter his hands were spreading yui's panties.



He Rito he doesn't do anything by accident it's all part of his plan to have a GIANT SEX ORGY at the mangas end make sure all the girls know he has skills.

Also +rep says when he touches a woman on her back her bra falls of even when it's the kind with the clip up front


----------



## Smoke (Feb 21, 2009)

Man I love this manga. Kotegawa


----------



## GsG (Feb 21, 2009)

Source


I don't want to take part in such an act.  The manga will go on forever. 




Also, Rito must have Haoushoku Haki God's Manly Disposition since he's able to get women to go after him by merely being in their presence.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 21, 2009)

i bet that rito will marry lala first and as a leader of his father company he can marry as many girl as he wants


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

rito shouldn't get Kotegawa..

She's too good for him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2009)

Great chapter!  Sometimes, I wish I could be in Rito's shoes.  He has all the luck!


BTW, is it me, or the spoiler for next week is hinting at Riko's return?   Boy if that's the case.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 21, 2009)

I think Mikan just keep getting hotter


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm no new spoilers. I think I will check...

Hmm all My sources say next weel will have FAN SERVICE. Who knew

Also I am Reply number 2000 in this thread.


----------



## GsG (Feb 21, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Hmm no new spoilers. I think I will check...
> 
> Hmm all My sources say next weel will have FAN SERVICE. Who knew
> 
> Also I am Reply number 2000 in this thread.



Well chapter 137 is already out. 

If you're talking about 138, then you'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed this chapter as well. Kotogawa was rather cute throughout all of it. Its funny that Rito thought she hated him all of this time. But I think her saying "just friends" probably doomed any chances for herself.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought this weeks' chapter was cute as hell. That Kotegawa, getting all worked up over Rito, it was just cute. And here I thought I only read it because of all the nudity and panty shots.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2009)

GsG said:


> Well chapter 137 is already out.
> 
> If you're talking about 138, then you'll have to wait a bit.



No i was refering to 138


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 23, 2009)

The Kotegawa love is strong... I'm pleased...


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes we all love the yui.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Feb 23, 2009)

Hah, but in reality, Kotegawa has no chance at Yuji. He is already taken


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 24, 2009)

So do have any spoilers????


----------



## GsG (Feb 24, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> So do have any spoilers????



No.  Not yet.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hah, but in reality, Kotegawa has no chance at Yuji. He is already taken



Yuji? You mean Yuuki right?


----------



## Hagen (Feb 24, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hah, but in reality, Kotegawa has no chance at Yuji. He is already taken


who knows, Kotegawa is receiving a lot of screetime lately

it'd be interesting to see Rito's relationship with Yui slowly developing into something else, leaving aside the 2 "official" candidates, it'd be something really original for harem manga

and unlike Lala, Kotegawa has the personality traits Rito admires in women, (excluding being angry), like Haruna, she's intelligent, she shows regard for the decencies of behavior, speech, dress, etc and she's nice with puppies, and she's WAY hotter than Haruna.


----------



## GsG (Feb 24, 2009)

Locard said:


> who knows, Kotegawa is receiving a lot of screetime lately
> 
> it'd be interesting to see Rito's relationship with Yui slowly developing into something else, leaving aside the 2 "official" candidates, it'd be something really original for harem manga
> 
> and unlike Lala, Kotegawa has the personality traits Rito admires in women, (excluding being angry), like Haruna, she's intelligent, she shows regard for the decencies of behavior, speech, dress, etc and she's nice with puppies, and she's WAY hotter than Haruna.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2009)

Justice prevails


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

they're doin' it rite.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, that's pretty much as expected.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 24, 2009)

Justice is served 

but i find strange that Tenjouin and Mikan are rated so low in a poll about looks

specially Tenjouin, she's at least top 5 in that dept


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha, that is quite the lead she has. I see other people have a good eye as well.


----------



## GsG (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, now we have spoilers for chapter 138.


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## GsG (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



Yui's brother Yuu is out calling Akiho to set up another date. Suddenly Riko runs by him, being chased by Yami.

Flashback to earlier, when Rito 'accidentally' enters Mikan's room while Yami was changing. Yami chases him out and Rito bumps into Lala along the way, who had the ray gun at the time (probably modifying it). Riko meets the fat principal while escaping, and is about to get pounced by him when Yuu shows up and knocks him out

Yuu looks at Riko and thinks she looks familiar. Soon enough, the transformation wears off and Rito is back to normal. He explains everything to Yuu, and Yuu thinks of how Yui would react if she found out. He decides to keep it a secret among them since they're both brothers.

Rito goes to leave but bumps into Yami, who's still upset and thwacks him 





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 



Well there was some Riko screen time for anyone interested.   Lol, Yuu found out about Riko.   O and next week's blurb or whatever talks about Yami.  I wonder what that'll be about.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 25, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summary_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuu, meet your brother-in-law, I mean sister-in-law, no brother-in-law, no sis- arrghhh!!!





























































































Yuu, meet you tranny-in-law. (-.-)


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Truth be said, Yui is definitely the hottest! 

Mikan is doing pretty well, she is the most popular side character ahead of Run.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2009)

This Chapter looks promising.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2009)

Like I said before Yuu is soo EPIC. He's sooo cool.


----------



## Batman (Feb 28, 2009)

Rikko was such a good idea.


----------



## GsG (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol, too bad Saruyama didn't get to see Riko. 

Yuu seems more and more of a "big brother" to Rito every time they interact.  He kind of reminds me of those people who volunteer to be Big Brothers (or Big Sisters in case of girls) for younger boys and girls and help them as mentors.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2009)

You think Rito would learn to knock by now, especially with a house full of girls.  And to watch his step when Yami's nearby.  

Well, at least Rito found a kindred spirit that he can actually have a man-to-man talk with.  



And from next weeks spoilers, it looks like we going to have Yami + Public Bath Action.  You know what's going to happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You think Rito would learn to knock by now, especially with a house full of girls.  And to watch his step when Yami's nearby.
> 
> Well, at least Rito found a kindred spirit that he can actually have a man-to-man talk with.
> 
> ...



Yami is instant win. Public Bath would be overkill.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 28, 2009)

I just started this series last week and I`m fully caught up and I must say, this is the first series in its genre that I`ve tried and I`m happy that I chose to start it and catch up to speed with it.

I think this chapter needed some more of Yui. 

Don`t wanna seem like I`m jumping the bandwagon or anything, but I`ve liked her the moment she was introduced to me. (last week lol.)


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 28, 2009)

Finally a true man is having plot relevance. 

Good to see Yuu coming onto the battlefield. 

Riko is <3


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 28, 2009)

I predict Boobage next chapter, also 1st time I realized Yami has a pretty nice set.


----------



## Batman (Feb 28, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Finally a true man is having plot relevance.
> 
> Good to see Yuu coming onto the battlefield.
> 
> Riko is <3



I spent some time looking for a decent picture of Riko for my sig, but I couldn't find one where he/she _wasn't_ getting raped.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

Haha I liked Rito bonding with Yui's brother in this chapter. It makes it much easier for him if Yui is the one Rito miraculously ends up with. 

Also I have to lol @ that poor sap Saruyama. He has such a hard on for Rito's female form but will never get anywhere.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 28, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Haha I liked Rito bonding with Yui's brother in this chapter. It makes it much easier for him if Yui is the one Rito miraculously ends up with.
> 
> Also I have to lol @ that poor sap Saruyama. He has such a hard on for Rito's female form but will never get anywhere.



You never know this manga might just have the most unbelieveable ending ever.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2009)

You know, it just occured to me.   With Yuu now getting involved and already having a relationship with Haruna's sister, it seems they might start getting more of a role in the story.   Perhaps them acting like the sensible ones or the backup if things get really crazy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2009)

This is a nice development! ...


also...


don't STOP WITH THE RIKO TEASING ...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

Riko has a mangina


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm Yuu . I forgot about him ...
This is a bit far fetchd , but think about it - Yuu X Yukki 
Ill support Yaoi anyday just because Yukki has too many gals already


----------



## GsG (Mar 1, 2009)

I support Yuri!  In fact, I'm going to go read that Kotegawa x Riko doujin I just downloaded.


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 1, 2009)

Mikan and Yami will go to the public bath?

i cant wait for the next chapter! 

btw, do you ppl think Yami could have a hidden crush for Rito too? i find her behavior a little suspicious at times


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course Yami has a thing for Rito, that's why she blushes around him.  

In fact, both Yami and Yui are the Tsundere types that have that secret crush, which embarasses them to openly admit it.


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 1, 2009)

i thought Yami blushed just because Rito tends to touch her innapropiately


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2009)

speaking of bath. It tried to do some picture enhancement with this.



Can't get rid of fog :/


----------



## GsG (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a respectable attempt.  However, that might be just a bit too revealing to post.   Besides, there's already an image of that scene, that was uncensored.  In fact, most of the images in my sig have been uncensored already.  Silly forum rules with their clothes though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2009)

GsG said:


> It's a respectable attempt.  However, that might be just a bit too revealing to post.   Besides, there's already an image of that scene, that was uncensored.  In fact, most of the images in my sig have been uncensored already.  Silly forum rules with their clothes though.



Revelant to my interest, can you PM me this ?


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Revelant to my interest, can you PM me this ?



me plz, too.


----------



## GsG (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not at home right now, but when I do get there later on today, I'll pm, to anyone that's interested, the image as well as other nude filtered images and other images that aren't always available at Danbooru, Rule 34, Aeris Dies, Hong Fire, Fakku, or other well known sites.  Meh, actually I might as well zip every image I have up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'm not at home right now, but when I do get there later on today, I'll pm, to anyone that's interested, the image as well as other nude filtered images and other images that aren't always available at Danbooru, Rule 34, Aeris Dies, Hong Fire, Fakku, or other well known sites.  Meh, actually I might as well zip every image I have up.



back on topic we need more Kotegawa in the manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

And she needs to be nekkid.


----------



## GsG (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes.  I just hope that what she says on this panel doesn't backlash on her chances later on.

this 

It's possible to be stuck on the friends department.

However, seeing as how Rito thought he was lower than that and was on the hate list, he thinks that this is a good improvement (though thoughts about going further aren't on his mind yet) and so perhaps later on, some more improvement is open to develop later on.

Possible further relationships seems likely from the following scene:

this 

The author speaking through Mikan thinks that the notion of it only being giri is a joke and we're most likely to see more situations with them closer.




That's what nude filters are for KLoWn.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

All i hope is Rito doesn't end up with Haruna 

Yui and Lala are fine to me. heck i would pick even Momo or Run over Haruna anytime

Look at this face, and *dont be deceived by her innocent looks*.



Behind this innocent looking face, a real manipulative bitch is hidden

Lala was working hard to gain Rito's attention.... and when Lala was finally starting to get close to Rito, Haruna jumped in and said that she loves Rito the same, crushing Lalas effort 

I feel bad for Lala, Haruna's words only got her confused

Haruna was close to Rito during years in junior school etc. she had lots of time to confess her feelings yet she did nothing... but when she saw that Lala was doing great in her own love, she got jealous and had to lock lala in mental confusion with her tricky confession speak (at least you could confess to the right person, u dumb)

And the worst thing is that after Haruna's confession, Lala backed off from Rito and created a space where Haruna could jump in and confess.. yet even with that space she has done shit to confess..

is this bitch thinking that she can go on like that forever??

Confess or GTFO, you indecissive bum!  
and give space to Lala or other more confident and strong in their feeilngs

I hope Lala open her eyes and realizes the position she is on. If she loses Rito, not only will she lose her first true love, but all her friends on earth. King deviluke will make her leave earth and marry other canditate (most probably an alien freak). losing Rito for Lala is like losing her whole future happy life with the person she loves and friends she cares for, so Lala is under a way bigger pressure compared to Haruna.

Yah Lala, friends are important but TRU LUV is more important, and *if she wants to sacrifice her own happiness and future for a person who didnt had any single guts to express her feelings for years, i would say she is an idiot.*

In that case, i totally favor Kotegawa x Rito at the end !


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

GsG said:


> That's what nude filters are for KLoWn.


Whoever came up with those fuckin nude filters needs a smack in the ovaries


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> In that case, i totally favor Kotegawa x Rito at the end !



You, sir, made the right choice!


----------



## Kabomacho (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmmm... started yesterday and got caught up an hour ago (no life, haha) and I loved it! To Love Ru has definitely become part of my weekly reading!


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

Karotte said:


> You, sir, made the right choice!



i know

but i still feel bad for Lala


----------



## Felix (Mar 2, 2009)

Just finished catching up
I can't believe I'm reading this


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 2, 2009)

^I can't either


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

To Love Ru still has a better/deeper plot than other mangas, like, lets say..Bleach


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> To Love Ru still has a better/deeper plot than other mangas, like, lets say..Bleach


I hope your not insinuating this manga has a deep plot in the slightest


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I hope your not insinuating this manga has a deep plot in the slightest


It's just too complex for you to understand


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> It's just too complex for you to understand


Its the ecchi getting to me


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG GsG , I've been staring at your Signature for about 20 minutes.


----------



## GsG (Mar 2, 2009)

There's a story.   All the abuse and accidents that Rito gets into every chapter is toughening him up and giving him training so that in the end, he'll be ready to fight and take on "him" again:






End of Series Rito will be so powerful that he'll be frequently used in the Battledome. 



bloody_ninja said:


> OMG GsG , I've been staring at your Signature for about 20 minutes.



Do you want the original and edited images?


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I hope your not insinuating this manga has a deep plot in the slightest


at least as deep as Bleach's plot is, that's for sure 



GsG said:


> There's a story.   All the abuse and accidents that Rito gets into every chapter is toughening him up and giving him training so that in the end, he'll be ready to fight and take on "him" again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, Rito will be compared to Dark Schneider because of his inmense power and pimp skills. its just matter of time


----------



## BVB (Mar 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Do you want the original and edited images?



Can you PM me these, too? 

and thanks for the Lala pic. 



Locard said:


> oh yeah, Rito will be compared to Dark Schneider because of his inmense power and pimp skills. its just matter of time



Rito is already at his level.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 3, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> It's just too complex for you to understand



Yes you are quite right would you like to discuss the deep Philosophical meaning behind boobs.

Also do you agree that the fact that no matter what the other girls try to do he only has eyes for Haruna( Lala to) , is a parallel to the fact that when we are so busy looking at what we think is best for us we fail to see what truly is best for us...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like a giant sex Orgy with all the girls







GsG said:


> There's a story.   All the abuse and accidents that Rito gets into every chapter is toughening him up and giving him training so that in the end, he'll be ready to fight and take on "him" again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rito will use his Pen0r spirit bomb to end it.

And no I would like to see any hentai/doujins you might have...
________________________________________________________________
Also you ever wonder would Rito even know what to do with these girls if he got them to bed.


----------



## Degauss (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you guys read the sensored or uncensored version of the manga. I hear there a two. I usually read the ones hosted on one manga. Anyone now where to get the uncensored versions?


----------



## BVB (Mar 3, 2009)

there is an uncensored version of love-ru  

i need my kotegawa nekkid


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 3, 2009)

If anyone can give me a link to some uncensored TLR i will +rep everyday of this month(unless someone says something ultra epic that deserves rep( and only if there are atleat 50 chaps))


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 3, 2009)

uncensored TLR is the one that is serialised in 200 pages issues. usually nipples and stuffs are added.


----------



## GsG (Mar 3, 2009)

Locard said:


> DO WANT
> 
> and if you ever organize and upload your material,  any link would be apreciated too
> 
> i havent seen any Kotegawa doujinshi yet



Link to Tankoban Raws and Scans sent.
Kotegawa Signature Images sent.
Kotegawa X Riko-Rito sent.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks sir, nice stuff there 

Kotegawa x Riko and uncensored Kotegawa are must-haves :ho


----------



## Degauss (Mar 3, 2009)

Thnx for the info GsG.

And since where giving, here's something from me for all. Wallpaper version of my to love ru sig (neonquest is my other forum nam)
Wallaper: 
You can find more resolutions at animepaper.net. You'll have to register tho, enjoy


----------



## Valky (Mar 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Link to Tankoban Raws and Scans sent.
> Kotegawa Signature Images sent.
> Kotegawa X Riko-Rito sent.



Can i have it too?


----------



## GsG (Mar 3, 2009)

Degauss said:


> Thnx for the info GsG.
> 
> And since where giving, here's something from me for all. Wallpaper version of my to love ru sig (neonquest is my other forum nam)
> Wallaper:
> You can find more resolutions at animepaper.net. You'll have to register tho, enjoy



Thanks.  Here's a very quick render that I did.  Not the smoothest and cleanest, but then again it was done in only 5 minutes.  

​


Yagami1211 said:


> Lucky me, Uncensored TLR is published here in france  ! 3 Volumes out !



Well Europe doesn't have as strict laws about nudity so it's fine.   Violence however is another story.



Valky said:


> Can i have it too?



Sent.


----------



## Valky (Mar 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent.



Thank you. 

All hail GsG!


----------



## Tempest (Mar 3, 2009)

Valky said:


> Can i have it too?



Me too please!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 3, 2009)

Kotegawa Signature Images 
Kotegawa X Riko-Rito 

GsG Can you pm me just these 2 please. Especially the 2nd one


----------



## Tempest (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you GsG!

I love this series.


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Link to Tankoban Raws and Scans sent.
> Kotegawa Signature Images sent.
> Kotegawa X Riko-Rito sent.


I also want this.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 3, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Me too please!



Same here !
Moi Aussi.

HAIII shya shin ga hoshii dayo.


----------



## GsG (Mar 3, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Same here !
> Moi Aussi.
> 
> HAIII shya shin ga hoshii dayo.



Sent


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 3, 2009)

Degauss said:


> Do you guys read the sensored or uncensored version of the manga.



It's amazing to me how you can spell unsensored right, yet spell censored wrong in the same sentence. 

In any case I prefer the uncensored version, it's just better that way.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 3, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Same here !
> Moi Aussi.
> 
> HAIII shya shin ga hoshii dayo.



Can I request too?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you GsG, you just make my day. Rep you as soon as I can(again).


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 4, 2009)

GsG, I request everything you have on To-Love-Ru. :ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2009)

GsG is pretty popular theses days. I mean with the Kotegawa sig and all


----------



## Tempest (Mar 4, 2009)

GsG`s power of Kotegawa compels us all.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 4, 2009)

That GsG sig can turn a gay guy straight and a straight women gay


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmm gentlemen and perverts answer me this

So you guys ever wonder if Mikan is gay for Yami and visa versa. I mean do you think Yami was getting nake *Just* *to try* on *some* of *Mikan*'s *pussy* clothes

C Wut I did Thar


----------



## Degauss (Mar 4, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's amazing to me how you can spell unsensored right, yet spell censored wrong in the same sentence.



It's amazing to me that you have the time to correct people's spelling on the internet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

^ can I ask who's that girl in your sig

Also to be relevent *BOOBIES*


----------



## Degauss (Mar 4, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> ^ can I ask who's that girl in your sig
> 
> Also to be relevent *BOOBIES*



That's Minori Kushieda from Toradora :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

... I read that manga how could I miss that you know any good places to read it?( other than 1manga)


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

As Fukuda Shinta from Bakuman said, "To-LOVE-Ru is a real men's manga for boys".


----------



## Degauss (Mar 4, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> ... I read that manga how could I miss that you know any good places to read it?( other than 1manga)



I only watch the anime. And one manga is the only place i know where to read it ^^"



noobthemusical said:


> Hmm gentlemen and perverts answer me this
> 
> So you guys ever wonder if Mikan is gay for Yami and visa versa. I mean do you think Yami was getting nake *Just* *to try* on *some* of *Mikan*'s *pussy* clothes
> 
> C Wut I did Thar



That would be nice, but i don't think mikan is a lesbian. She acts very "friendly" with Yami, but i think she really just sees her as a good friend.


----------



## GsG (Mar 4, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Can I request too?



Sent. 



HugeGuy said:


> GsG, I request everything you have on To-Love-Ru. :ho



I sent what I had ready on the hard drive.  Once I get everything else ready and organized, then I'll send the other stuff. 



Yagami1211 said:


> GsG is pretty popular theses days. I mean with the Kotegawa sig and all



Lol. 



Tempest said:


> GsG`s power of Kotegawa compels us all.







uchihasurvivor said:


> That GsG sig can turn a gay guy straight and a straight women gay



Mmmmmm Lesbian! 



noobthemusical said:


> Hmm gentlemen and perverts answer me this
> 
> So you guys ever wonder if Mikan is gay for Yami and visa versa. I mean do you think Yami was getting nake *Just* *to try* on *some* of *Mikan*'s *pussy* clothes
> 
> C Wut I did Thar



Heh.  Mikan just sees Yami as a friend since they appear the same age.  Though it's funny you should mention those two.  Look below for spoilers if you want.


----------



## GsG (Mar 4, 2009)

Chapter 139 Spoilers


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like Lala new invention switched Rikan and Yami's minds.

Meaning Yami is in Rikan's body and Rikan is in Yami's body


----------



## GsG (Mar 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 






> No summary yet, but the pics are self-explanatory. Is Yami actually blushing at Rito (while in Mikan form)? Maybe she has a chance in the harem after all
> 
> Meanwhile, Mikan as Yami is too adorable. I wouldn't mind seeing a mini-arc of her in that form.
> 
> Next week is going to be about Run...maybe I'll sleep on that one.








*Spoiler*: _Personal Thoughts_ 



Heh, it seems like Mikan and Yami switched bodies.  It's funny seeing each of them with the other's expression.   I wonder what Run's chapter next week will be about.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 4, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GsG again.



           .


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome chapter coming up. Mikan turning into a tsundere is like a dream come true.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 4, 2009)

I prefer Yami going all cutesy.


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> .



you are not the only one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 4, 2009)

1) same here I can't find a post epic enought for my rep so wait a while GsG

2) MikanXYami is as hard to prove as SasukeXNaruto ( thought we all know one of them is true)

3) Sweet looks like an epic chapter

4) Runs chapter iether gonna be about and new alien friend( or an old one revisited) or how she tries to rape rito.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 4, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Mikan turning into a tsundere





HugeGuy said:


> Yami going all cutesy.



Both things are win tbh


----------



## GsG (Mar 5, 2009)

Karotte said:


> WHY? Why did you change your set?



**

I usually change my set every day.  It's only because people asked me to keep it longer that I kept it for 3 days instead.

Don't worry, if you like it that much, I'll bring it back very soon.   If we're lucky, another colored image will show up by then for me to add on it.


----------



## BVB (Mar 5, 2009)

haruna is good too, but kotegawa is >9000 !


----------



## GsG (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course.  It's perfectly okay to have favorites.  I just have to make sure I give the other girls at least some screen time or else they might get jealous.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 5, 2009)

I wasn't a huge fan of Haruna but I must say that GsG knows how to bring the best out of every character. Hope the Mikan set will be up soon


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of Haruna but I must say that GsG knows how to bring the best out of every character. Hope the Mikan set will be up soon



Disgusting pedo....






















Welcome to the club, bro.


----------



## Legend (Mar 5, 2009)

This Chapter looks great I can't wait.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2009)

GsG, cashing in reps on To-Love-Ru since 2008.


----------



## BVB (Mar 5, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> GsG, cashing in reps on To-Love-Ru since 2008.



his sig's are worth it. 



and i still can't rep him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 6, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Disgusting pedo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a honoraru member it is no longer illegal for you to call a girl of any age hot, sexy or to ask her out


----------



## Hagen (Mar 6, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> As a honoraru member it is no longer illegal for you to call a girl of any age hot, sexy or to ask her out


oh yeah, any girl is gf material as long as she weights at least 30kg, that's my motto


----------



## GsG (Mar 7, 2009)

Finally!  I've been waiting 24 hours for this.

To Love-Ru Chapter 139


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2009)

It won't download.


----------



## GsG (Mar 8, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> "I'm a little envious of you"
> 
> What's this?



Uh oh, do I sense a little attraction from a certain someone starting to bloom?   Yami's now taken into the harem. 

Good to see that this chapter helped Yami see more of Rito and how he's like.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 8, 2009)

Rito once again proves he is the PimpLord.

For his next miracle he will travell back in time a smex Lala's Mom and the School nurse while playing a rock guitar solo on the corpse of God.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG!! GsG you should a least put a warning for people with heart condition for this new awesome Mikan and Yami combo sig. That was beyond my expectaton,   BDSM mikan


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe now Yami will be less eager to attack Rito the next time his face ends up in her crotch. Bah who am I kidding.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 8, 2009)

See, Rito is really pure at heart.

It is just that Golden Darkness thinks about killing him,
Yui thinks about marrying him,
and Lala uses him as a test subject and fucks with him.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 8, 2009)

Yami enters the harem, it was about time

Nana is next. Go Rito!  


woa. GsG's sig..


----------



## BVB (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome chapter!

hello yami to rito's pimp harem 

@gsg's sig


----------



## Hagen (Mar 8, 2009)

i hope GsG makes a Tenjouin & Momo/Nana sigs one of these days


----------



## Smoke (Mar 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who came everywhere at the bottom of this page?


----------



## GsG (Mar 8, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> OMG!! GsG you should a least put a warning for people with heart condition for this new awesome Mikan and Yami combo sig. That was beyond my expectaton,   BDSM mikan



Well next week will be a Run sig since next chapter will be about her, so that'll be the warning. 



Locard said:


> woa. GsG's sig..







Karotte said:


> @gsg's sig







Locard said:


> i hope GsG makes a Tenjouin & Momo/Nana sigs one of these days



I'll make sigs based on the character(s) of the week.    Next time Tenjouin & Momo/Nana show up, I'll make sigs featuring them.



Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who came everywhere at the bottom of this page?




Lol, tsundere Mikan.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 9, 2009)

Poll is up, who's your fave side character? I voted Mikan. 

@Smoke: This look is so


----------



## Hagen (Mar 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'll make sigs based on the character(s) of the week.    Next time Tenjouin & Momo/Nana show up, I'll make sigs featuring them.


then why we never saw a Riko sig the other week  



G@R-chan said:


> Poll is up, who's your fave side character? I have voted Mikan.
> 
> @Smoke: This look is so


I voted Tenjouin. she should have more screentime. get into the harem damit!

and if anyone who doesnt have the hots for Rito is considered a side character, then Momo shouldnt be in that list


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Poll is up, who's your fave side character? I have voted Mikan.
> 
> @Smoke: This look is so



fail... no kotegawa


----------



## GsG (Mar 9, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Poll is up, who's your fave side character? I have voted Mikan.



I voted for Mikan Yuuki. 



Locard said:


> then why we never saw a Riko sig the other week



I didn't start with the idea until only recently.   Thinking about it, I used Haruna's too early and not at the right time.  I'll just wait for new images to come out then.

However I won't use all the images for each character since I want to have something new to show each time.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> fail... no kotegawa



Fail...Kotegawa is no mere supporting character. 

Man, this is hard. I guess I'll go with Mikan.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 9, 2009)

lol CELINE FTW. Maybe not the hottest, but definitely the cutest.


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Fail...Kotegawa is no mere supporting character.
> 
> Man, this is hard. I guess I'll go with Mikan.



Kotegawa should be in every vote which has hot in it's topic.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 9, 2009)

At the poll i wasn't sure which one to pick Yami or Saki

Ended voting Yami dour to her abilities


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

Chapter 140 Spoilers:




*Spoiler*: _No Summary yet, but just a vague synopsis_ 




Seems like Run tries to creave havoc again, but as usual her plans go awry.  She tried to apply personality changing spray on Lala so that Lala would act sinister towards Rito and make him hate her, but somehow it ended up being used on Haruna instead.





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 




It kind of looks like Haruna is saying "Lick my foot"?  I'm assuming people at least won't find this version of Haruna boring.  Also thinking about it, if the spray was used on Kotegawa instead, I wonder how frisky she would get. Lol.









Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _Unrelated to chapter_ 



 Oh crap, new uncensored and ultra hot Kotegawa image from Ishikei was released. ;nosebleed;


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn I cant acsess bathhouse how does one do that anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also run should have sprayed a large bath and accidentally dosed everyone, Imagine Ritos entire Harem made up of domenatrix girls


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Damn I cant acsess bathhouse how does one do that anyway.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You have to go to your User CP -> Group Memberships -> Select 18+ Members, give reasoning on why you want to join, and submit.  It wouldn't matter though if you accessed the bath house in this case since Mecha deleted the To Love-Ru thread and other threads because they have "loli" in them.    I just went to author's site, found it and saved it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, imagine the entire case participating in BSDM.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Chapter 140 Spoilers:


That version of Haruna is fukken hot, but then again, she pretty much always is.


GsG said:


> It wouldn't matter though if you accessed the bath house in this case since Mecha deleted the To Love-Ru thread and other threads because they have "loli" in them.


Fuckin asshole deleted 5 of my threads in there, including the To-Love-Ru one, makes me wonder why i even bother to cotribute to that place..


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> That version of Haruna is fukken hot, but then again, she pretty much always is.



Yes she is always hot. 



KLoWn said:


> Fuckin asshole deleted 5 of my threads in there, including the To-Love-Ru one, makes me wonder why i even bother to cotribute to that place..



Lol, he deleted many hundreds of my images that I spent hours posting because of the 10 image post limit and 30 second posting rule because of tremendously vague lolicon rules that he barely bothers to explain on.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Lol, he deleted many hundreds of my images that I spent hours posting because of the 10 image post limit and 30 second posting rule because of tremendously vague lolicon rules that he barely bothers to explain on.


Same, but what annoys me the most is that some of the threads had like 5 images or something that resembled loli, so instead of just removing those 5 (of a 100+) images, or asking me to do it, he just cans the whole fuckin thread...

Well whatever, going offtopic now.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

Haruna would be even hotter if she lets her bang down.


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Haruna would be even hotter if she lets her bang down.



Well of course.


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

Melikes that pic.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Edit:
> *Spoiler*: _Unrelated to chapter_
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT WHERE?!


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Chapter 140 Spoilers:



I CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS CHAPTER.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Well of course.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GsG again.


Fuck the rep system.

I still stand by my opinion that this is the cutest Haruna pic ever.


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

Tempest said:


> WHAT WHERE?!



No way I can post it publicly, so I send you a personal message with the images.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

I use Danbooru to search for it. Always work and it even gives me some other extra stuffs.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2009)

Meh so far not a chapter i find to interesting


@HG

I agree Haruna look much better there then her usual self(why couldn't she have her hair that way in this chapter... )


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Meh so far not a chapter i find to interesting
> 
> 
> @HG
> ...



The author hates Haruna.


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I use Danbooru to search for it. Always work and it even gives me some other extra stuffs.



Danbooru is good.  There's always something good to find there. 






Well in any case, one just has to catch Haruna taking a shower or getting ready to go do bed if you want to catch her with her hair down.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Danbooru is good.  There's always something good to find there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that pic from a doujin??

plz send XD


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 12, 2009)

GsG should run for mod/adminship you need to use bath house for true purpose

edit post 400


----------



## GsG (Mar 12, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Is that pic from a doujin??
> 
> plz send XD



It's not from a doujin.  It's from the actual manga, but it was just edited and colored. 

I just sent a pm to you right now.



noobthemusical said:


> GsG should run for mod/adminship you need to use bath house for true purpose
> 
> edit post 400



Lol.  They just need to get rid of that "lolicon" rule they have or at least define it since at the moment it's hardly done so. 



So here's the summary now:


*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





> In the girl's locker room, everyone is changing clothes. Lala talks to Haruna about Celine and Rito. Run overhears this and thinks about the new item she ordered that she'll use on Lala. Later, Lala and Haruna are walking in the hallway with Oshizu. Run hides in a corner armed with her 'super-sni' spray, which will temporarily make someone into a horrible person. (With this, Rito-kun will hate Lala and appreciate me and me only!).
> 
> Run slowly approaches Lala when Ren suddenly says, (Hey, Run! What kind of weird things are you planning to do to Lala?) Run yells at Ren to go to sleep, then approaches Lala again. Suddenly the pervert principal shows up and asks Run to sign his body Run tries to escape but accidentally uses the spray, which affects Haruna.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm which chapter was that picture from??


----------



## GsG (Mar 13, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Hmm which chapter was that picture from??



Chapter 115, Page 11


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 13, 2009)

So btw, I found this genderswap pic of Noitora. I'm sure you can see the relevance.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> So btw, I found this genderswap pic of Noitora. I'm sure you can see the relevance.


Makes my dick go bankai


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> So btw, I found this genderswap pic of Noitora. I'm sure you can see the relevance.


I like this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> So btw, I found this genderswap pic of Noitora. I'm sure you can see the relevance.






1234567890


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

An even hotter pic of Noitora.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> An even hotter pic of Noitora.



Surprisingly I came


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 14, 2009)

^^        .


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

I came again thanks to new chapter
which is *online*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2009)

S&M Haruna is definitely an upgrade personality-wise 

New chapter out....(Ch.140)

before it attacks


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Haruna licking Murasame was pretty hot. 

Saruyama sure finds S&M Haruna attractive. 

Bottom right panel on the last page was the funniest part of the chapter for me though.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty funny chapter, wouldn't mind some plot now though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

If Rito actually licked her foot what would have happned.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

He would have then worked his way up her legs and eventually to her "lips".


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

GsG said:


> He would have then worked his way up her legs and eventually to her "lips".



In another alternate universe called Doujinland.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 14, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> In another alternate universe called Doujinland.



That place is beautiful I only wish certain manga stayed in that world.
----------

Also I think Saruyama's Mom is probably the one who wares the pants in his house, which explains his facination with S&M Haruna is a rather freudian way, if you know what I mean

EDIT: As always NF is preventing me from repping you GsG


----------



## Teleq (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty scary Haruna. Wonder what Lala would have changed into.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmmm well at least perhaps a comment or something.

Past four chapters:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the raws, there is no hint on the last page.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2009)

Well judging how we getting different characters per week, we most likely will get someone else.  We just had Yui, Yami, Haruna, and Run.   So next week we probably will get either a Lala chapter or perhaps ones with the twins.  


Anyhow, I sure like Dominatrix-Haruna.  Maybe people won't hate her as much now.   Because I got a feeling we will be seeing her again someday.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Let's see, who's left that I didn't make gif sets out of yet:  *Lala* (always enough ), *Momo and Nana* combo (just barely enough images of them to make a good set), *Murasame* (not quite enough images yet, especially considering I've already used one of her images once, *Saki* (not sure if I'll include *Aya and Rin* with her or make them separate; I think they're enough now), *Kyoko* (I think I have enough of her if I include her Black Cat counterpart.  Maybe I'll steal Kira's image that he used in the past, if I can find it again. , *Mikado-sensei* (should have enough), *Risa and Mio* (don't think they're enough, although a new image of just those two came out), etc.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 14, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Pretty funny chapter, wouldn't mind some plot now though.


You should know that thatll never happen


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

on the one hand again, there was really no progress with anything, bud im glad run was reintroduced , she hadnt been there in a while

i hope at some point they find a way to spilt them into two separate individuals, at least temporarily like female rito


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

lool that principal has no limits. How he continues to remain in his position is a mystery. 

Oh god Saruyama, so much for Riko.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Why doesn't the Principal have a name though?  Is it because without one he can't get put on the National Sex Offender Registry? 

One day Saruyama will find someone who will want to go out with him.  O and no it won't be that alien wolf woman from the anime.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 15, 2009)

its been hinted that Saruyama will smex the sexy alien doctor at some point

gsg sig not sexy this week


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 15, 2009)

S&M Haruna >>> Emo Haruna


----------



## GsG (Mar 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> its been hinted that Saruyama will smex the sexy alien doctor at some point
> 
> gsg sig not sexy this week



Saruyama better smex something up soon with all the efforts and screen time he gets. 

I had the Run sig up on Friday night all the way until Saturday night. 

Here it is again though:


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 16, 2009)

^Had a reading spree over this past week. Such a great manga, though it's gonna suck to have to wait for chapters now.

Also Mikan, Yui, Sairenji, Lala, Run, & pretty much every female character = teh sex.


P.S. Did anyone besides me find girl Rito hot?


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> P.S. Did anyone besides me find girl Rito hot?



It's easier to ask is there anyone who DOESN'T find her hot.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> It's easier to ask is there anyone who DOESN'T find her hot.



Tell you the truth I actually don't. 

Rito doesn't make a very good girl imo.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

^I rate her just below Yui. 

But what aspects do you find her not a good girl?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> ^I rate her just below Yui.
> 
> But what aspects do you find her not a good girl?



In comparison to all the others she comes off as too mundane to me I suppose.

Yui and Lala for instance just have that extra something that makes them stand out physically. Riko just having longer hair and boobs in a manga filled with them doesn't make much of a difference I guess. XD


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2009)

GsG said:


> Saruyama better smex something up soon with all the efforts and screen time he gets.
> 
> I had the Run sig up on Friday night all the way until Saturday night.
> 
> Here it is again though:



OMG ultimate plot twist Saruyama steals Harem

Also GsG you like Change123 too


----------



## Espresso (Mar 17, 2009)

I was about to do this earlier but was side tracked with some stuff...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Tell you the truth I actually don't.
> 
> Rito doesn't make a very good girl imo.



Blasphemy


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Rito doesn't make a very good girl imo.


I agree, i wouldn't smex something that might grow a dick any second.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 17, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> I agree, i wouldn't smex something that might grow a dick any second.



I just thought of something Hypotheticaly if she changed back to Rito, mid smex, where would your weenor be???


----------



## BVB (Mar 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I just thought of something Hypotheticaly if she changed back to Rito, mid smex, where would your weenor be???



you don't want to know


----------



## Tempest (Mar 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I just thought of something Hypotheticaly if she changed back to Rito, mid smex, where would your weenor be???



Am I the only one who found this hilarious? :rofl


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I just thought of something Hypotheticaly if she changed back to Rito, mid smex, where would your weenor be???


Wow, so she turns a boy and you practically turn a girl, double combo of misery...


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

What if you got her pregnant and she changes back to a boy?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Then he'll get an unexpected visit the next time he takes a shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I just thought of something Hypotheticaly if she changed back to Rito, mid smex, where would your weenor be???



You people and your petty details. Live in the "now"


----------



## GsG (Mar 17, 2009)

So...what?  Would people get or not get a hard on from a Riko sig?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2009)

Depends on wether she shows her penis or not 
(and i meant that in a bad way lol)


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

I would. Do it GSG. No penis though.


----------



## GsG (Mar 18, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Depends on wether she shows her penis or not
> (and i meant that in a bad way lol)





HugeGuy said:


> I would. Do it GSG. No penis though.






Okay. 



*yawns* No spoilers yet.

Well in the mean time, here's a poll to entertain yourselves with.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahh Nice Sig


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 18, 2009)

My wanted scene is an Orgy but I voted for Celine growing up


----------



## GsG (Mar 18, 2009)

Chapter 141 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Images 01-10_


----------



## GsG (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 






> - Momo teases Rito in bed but Nana intervenes
> - Haruna says something but I don't care about her anymore so I won't bother
> - Oshizu makes a bad 'koi' joke (the word means both love/fish)
> - Mikan is officially a 'brocom' (brother complex)
> ...








*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 



  Well I guess it's Momo this time.  Maybe I'll throw in Nana as well since I already used Mikan and I should wait until more images of each character come before I can use gifs for characters already used in gifs.

With each chapter it seems more and more likely that a harem ending will come. 

Also, lol at the translator's own feelings getting involved in his work of translation of Haruna.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

Mikan has a brother complex?


----------



## GsG (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes. 

Lol at the increasing people liking Rito more and more.  Who's next?  Shotacon loving Mikado-sensei?


----------



## notme (Mar 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Yes.
> 
> Lol at the increasing people liking Rito more and more.  Who's next?  Shotacon loving Mikado-sensei?


I hope so.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man, I love it when I'm right.  A chapter with the Twins, and getting some HOT Loli action.


----------



## Golbez (Mar 18, 2009)

As a man, I'm starting to hate Rito more than ever.
I bet many a guy would wish for his harem powers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahhh LOLI good stuff


----------



## GsG (Mar 19, 2009)

Golbez said:


> As a man, I'm starting to hate Rito more than ever.
> I bet many a guy would wish for his harem powers.



He doesn't make advances though. 




Also, Haruna says to suck her delicious, delicious toes!


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2009)

anytime anyplace.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 19, 2009)

^Work your way up

EDIT: GsG you change your sig again nice


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2009)

BuMp New Chapter is out it's Official Rito is a Pimp Lord

New chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 21, 2009)

Momo just gave Rito a BJ underneath his sheet...awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2009)

No it wasn't up to his standard thats why he forgot about "Last Night"


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 21, 2009)

That's why she gave him a morning BJ, she was trying to redeem herself.
Pimp-rito ofc see's through cheap stuff like that


----------



## perman07 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehe, first time I looked in this thread.. Of course Rito is regarded as a pimp


----------



## Smoke (Mar 21, 2009)

Did anyone else catch that little hint at possible incestuous scenes up ahead? Or was that just me?


----------



## Akatora (Mar 21, 2009)

Imagine how his Harem will be in a few years when they've all matured...


Anyway more of the same this week, which ain't bad, it's more of the same yet new(guess that's to be expected of a love story)

But Momo is a highly suspicious person now


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 21, 2009)

fodder snake

WHY IS MIKAN BLUSHING AT THE THOUGHT OF RITO

I SMELL i*c*st


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> fodder snake
> 
> WHY IS MIKAN BLUSHING AT THE THOUGHT OF RITO
> 
> I SMELL *W*i*c*st



fixed it for you. 

And that's nothing new, IMO. I think the series has been throwing around hints for quite sometime, or at the very least small tidbits to at least get the audience thinking there may be a possibility xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, it's to tease us.   At best we will see another awkward moment between Rito and Mikan than i*c*st.  But it's fun to think about it.  

And Rito and Momo, man looks like he lost his virginity to her.   What a clever little minx.  She basically said FU to her sisters and all the other girls.  


However, I'm surprised nobody is talking that Yui is back in the next chapter.  

And it mentions a tragedy?   I wonder if it could explain why her father isn't around.  Perhaps he died due to some sort of rule-breaking and that's why she became an enforcer?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2009)

No she tries to do it with Rito only to find out he is to big


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2009)

I loved this chapter.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

I think this is as blatant as it can get for a hint at BJ. Momo just shat on all other girls. :ho


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2009)

I think so as well i think Momo was washing her face after a job well done.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm perhaps Rito is merely made to forget by some invension after he has Sex.

That way all Doujins (within reason) can become Canon


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol Rito...

at least it wasn't Saruyama who said that ... THAT'd leave a trauma...


----------



## perman07 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've read another harem series besides this one: Girls Saurus

That one moved into i*c*st territory as the series progressed as well. Except the basic premises and small details, they are basically the same fucking series in my opinion.

But this is a Jump series right? They probably can't take the insinuations too far.


----------



## GsG (Mar 21, 2009)

Another chapter.  Another set of pages for manga colorings.

Seems like its all being in the right place at the right time with the right actions taken for Rito, even if the actions he takes comes up with the results he didn't expect, but still got. 

O cool.  Yui next week.  Well there are plenty of her images.  Tsundere are always popular.

Edit:  Man that was quick!  *saves new nude Nana image*


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2009)

Nothing like a good morning blowjob.


----------



## GsG (Mar 21, 2009)

Lawl, did one of you do this? Is somebody here BooruBoruu?


----------



## Batman (Mar 21, 2009)

LMAO at the topic of discussion. Did I stumble into the bathhouse?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2009)

Wait this isn't the bathouse, strange so I guess it would be bad to ask who thinks gives better head
Lala
Momo
Nana

Please phrase your answer on the form of an orgasm


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 21, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Did anyone else catch that little hint at possible incestuous scenes up ahead? Or was that just me?



yea i also got the vibe that she likes rito more than a brother, otherwise she would not have been that embarrassed, actually a good chapter for once, well better than some of the recent stuff


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 22, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I've read another harem series besides this one: Girls Saurus
> 
> That one moved into i*c*st territory as the series progressed as well. Except the basic premises and small details, they are basically the same fucking series in my opinion.
> 
> But this is a Jump series right? They probably can't take the insinuations too far.



Yeah, I read Girls Saurus and when it got to that point I was .   Usually its subtle in anime and manga, but here it was a blantent "I want to F-my brother!"

And yes, TLR is in Shonen Jump.  Girls Saurus is in Sunday GX, a Seinen magazine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2009)

It's funny how TLR is more hardcore and it's still in Shounen jump.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 22, 2009)

Yep, and why it got high praise from the Death Note guys.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

im sorry maybe its because Tenchi is my single favorite manga/anime/whatever of all time or the fact that this is manga, but honestly go for it mikan 

i have no problem with this especially in harem, the only time i found it werid was koi kaze, but honestly i found that werid cause the brother looked like a pedobear

i think rito should get with all the girls, then hed be commiting i*c*st and polygamy - huzzah another combination that tenchi made okay in my book


----------



## GsG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank goodness for Gelbooru.  Danbooru is so uptight about nude filters.  Now to enjoy nude S&M Haruna.

Obviously To Love-Ru girls give "favors" to editors of Shonen Jump to allow them to be in Shonen Jump.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 22, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> It's funny how TLR is more hardcore and it's still in Shounen jump.



I haven't read Girls Saurus, but are you saying TLR is more hardcore than a Seinen? Or Just that it resemble a series rated seinen?


----------



## GsG (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone should just make a list of various scenes from both mangas and see which one has the most ecchi, strongest sexual themes, etc.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

ive read both, id give a slight edge to GSarus in ecchi

and yes i can confirm, his sister in girl sarus wants to fuck him, and honestly i dont think his mother cares or even encourages it some times


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 22, 2009)

Damn GsG, new sig is wicked


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 22, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I've read another harem series besides this one: Girls Saurus
> 
> That one moved into i*c*st territory as the series progressed as well. Except the basic premises and small details, they are basically the same fucking series in my opinion.
> 
> But this is a Jump series right? They probably can't take the insinuations too far.



Girls Saurus is f'n crazy, but it was an ok read. I thought that the guy's little sister in that series was hilarious coz she was so blatant about it.


----------



## GsG (Mar 22, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Damn GsG, new sig is wicked



My love for To Love-Ru is absolute! 

Even if it means rendering this:
(Who the heck decided to use this annoying background. )





I could render this as well, but I would have to cover it up like I'm doing now and I wouldn't want that for sigs. 
Original image is uncensored though and that's good because mosaics are bunches of BS.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

GsG, is there an uncensored pic of the haruna one 

and has been told how old lala's sisters are


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2009)

GsG said:


> My love for To Love-Ru is absolute!
> 
> Even if it means rendering this:
> (Who the heck decided to use this annoying background. )
> ...



The boold of Pedobear is strong with this one, it beautifil


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 23, 2009)

GsG said:


> My love for To Love-Ru is absolute!
> 
> Even if it means rendering this:
> (Who the heck decided to use this annoying background. )
> ...



I don't f'n care if I'm labeled as a pedobear. That work with Haruna is made of too much win. 

If I recall correctly, I think Lala's sisters are somewhere around 12-14 years old.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, damn, such a nice wake up call 

The BJ implications are so bluntly obvious, like the dude is drooling and momo's making 'noises' down there..

plus do i see a boner here?  


one thing's for sure, momo just shat over each girls 'efforts' 



@Tyr
We meet again ol' chap 

I'm glad we're getting Yui next chapter, my favorite


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> GsG, is there an uncensored pic of the haruna one
> 
> and has been told how old lala's sisters are



Yes there is an uncensored pic.  I'm the one who put those hearts on there. 

Do you want it? 

O and I forget their ages assuming they were told.  I know the twins appear in chapter 98 though.



noobthemusical said:


> The boold of Pedobear is strong with this one, it beautifil







Immortal Flame said:


> I don't f'n care if I'm labeled as a pedobear. That work with Haruna is made of too much win.
> 
> If I recall correctly, I think Lala's sisters are somewhere around 12-14 years old.







Ho, someone requested that this image get colored.





> mr8817を参考に、彩色をしてください。
> 
> 可能でしたら、ふきだし消去もしてください。
> 
> よろしくお願いします



Well I guess it'll be done assuming the manga colorers are up to the job.  It's not always the case considering all the requests there are with all the animes, but anything's possible.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2009)

Need to post that uncensored pic in the TLR Bathhouse thread.  



nadini said:


> @Tyr
> We meet again ol' chap



Indeed 




Haruna...... meow!


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Need to post that uncensored pic in the TLR Bathhouse thread.



TLR Bathhouse thread was deleted by mods though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2009)

Nuts.  

Anyhow, I just stumbled upon a very interesting CGI animation of Yami and Haruna.  Unfortunately it's not something that can be posted here.   I'll give GSG the link.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 23, 2009)

@GsG: Me! And link me the GCI animation of Yami and Haruna pls.


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> @GsG: Me! And link me the GCI animation of Yami and Haruna pls.



Sent. 



Now then it has come to my attention that the Haruna one shown on Nico is actually a second video that was censored.



> This video is actually the second version. The original was removed for violating the TOS and had two additional views. One was a “first-person” view where the camera was situated where the guy’s head is (that is, if she were actually riding a guy and not a mechanical horse ~_^) and rocked up and down in response to her motions. The second view is similar in distance to the current predominant view except it was about a foot above her eye level and angled downward. This original video probably wasn’t saved by anyone, else we would have seen it already.



If anyone has the original video, then they win the thread. 


Edit:  Actually I think I found it.  It's not really "uncensored", but god darn talk about provocative poses. 


Edit2:  Lol, actually thinking about it, it's on YouTube and been on there since October 26, 2008 as well as other Riding videos.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually Haruna, Lala , Sarenji, and a few of the other girls are somewhere between 16-17, ie same age as rito , so they are not actually pedo bear material..............................unless you are like 40 or something


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes yes yes.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 23, 2009)

I read this over the past week or so. First ecchi manga I've read, its pretty funny. I loved the rpg game and the dice game chapters, those were awesome.


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Yes yes yes.



Sent.



As always, I'm sure more images will come since as long as To Love-Ru and Photoshop exist, they'll always keep coming.


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Kindly send me the links pls. I gotta take part in all this goodness.



To Love-Ru Videos sent. 


I haven't organized the other videos yet, but To Love-Ru gets first priority.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

GsG said:


> To Love-Ru Videos sent.
> 
> 
> I haven't organized the other videos yet, but To Love-Ru gets first priority.



Nice can I get some to.

Also nice sig, but who is that?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2009)

GsG said:


> To Love-Ru Videos sent.
> 
> 
> I haven't organized the other videos yet, but To Love-Ru gets first priority.



Much appreciated man. 

You seem to be changing your set lately.


----------



## snaza (Mar 24, 2009)

GsG said:


> To Love-Ru Videos sent.
> 
> 
> I haven't organized the other videos yet, but To Love-Ru gets first priority.




hey can you send em to me too? i can never find any goods ones.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2009)

Ranked last again this week. I sure hope this series can survive the next cut. >__<

As for the chapter itself, it was pretty cute and it looks like Rito adds the final sister to his harem. I'm excited that we get more of Yui next chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 24, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Ranked last again this week. I sure hope this series can survive the next cut. >__<


Didn't it make up for that with decent volume sales?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 25, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Ranked last again this week. I sure hope this series can survive the next cut. >__<
> 
> As for the chapter itself, it was pretty cute and it looks like Rito adds the final sister to his harem. I'm excited that we get more of Yui next chapter.



Who wouldn't want a girl who can give good head as part of the harem?  

Although a majority of the chapters are entertaining, it feels like there hasn't been much Lala X Rito moments or Haruna x Rito moments to further push the core of the plot.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not sure there really is much of a plot anymore.  

I would love they throw in some more alien suiter action.   Or going into Lala, the sisters, Yami's, or the Doctor's pasts.   Not like they couldn't do mega fanservice in those arcs.


----------



## GsG (Mar 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Nice can I get some to.
> 
> Also nice sig, but who is that?



Sent. 

I'm not sure what he name is or if she has one as I'm looking at the image link on Danbooru right now, but the artist is Shinozuka Jyouji.



Immortal Flame said:


> Much appreciated man.
> 
> You seem to be changing your set lately.



I always change my set since there are so many images to use. 



snaza said:


> hey can you send em to me too? i can never find any goods ones.



Sent. 



Jetstorm said:


> Ranked last again this week. I sure hope this series can survive the next cut. >__<
> 
> As for the chapter itself, it was pretty cute and it looks like Rito adds the final sister to his harem. I'm excited that we get more of Yui next chapter.



I hope so too. >__<


----------



## GsG (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 142 Images_ 








The spoiler provider didn't give a summary, but I wonder if it's really needed. Lol.

Next chapter is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



something about Rito with burning hand or something.




.....Yeah, this chapter is definitely going to be colored, uncensored, etc.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2009)

Me sensing the moving machine video thing whatever the name. But I could be wrong, the Yami one was


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

So the Japs don't like TLR that much eh? Weirdos. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rito with burning hands obviously means burning marks on Rito's face left by pantyless Yui.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2009)

So rito sees here Vagina what of it, he had that giant sex Orgy remember... wait was I confusing Doujin with Canon again


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 25, 2009)

btw Riko is confirmed in the new TLR OVA the 3rd April. Rito says OAV SERIES in the promo something about 13 eps, maybe we will have more goodness ( OAV = Better Ecchiness ).

Riko is confirmed, maybe we'll get the Dice Game, the Sisters, Evil Haruna


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 25, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> So the Japs don't like TLR that much eh? Weirdos.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's odd. I was expecting them to be into it. 

@ GsG: Man, I wish I had some more extra time in my hands to look for images like those. They're just . 

@ Tyranos: Let's just see how things turn out for TLR. The author might be able to pull something off. Here's me hoping that it'll happen.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, Rito sure saw a full moon this time.  



Yagami1211 said:


> btw Riko is confirmed in the new TLR OVA the 3rd April. Rito says OAV SERIES in the promo something about 13 eps, maybe we will have more goodness ( OAV = Better Ecchiness ).
> 
> Riko is confirmed, maybe we'll get the Dice Game, the Sisters, Evil Haruna



13 OVA Episodes?  Wow!  



Immortal Flame said:


> @ Tyrannos: Let's just see how things turn out for TLR. The author might be able to pull something off. Here's me hoping that it'll happen.



So do I.  Sure I like the mega ecchiness, but a manga's gotta have some sort of progress.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> So do I.  Sure I like the mega ecchiness, but a manga's gotta have some sort of progress.



You speak of the legendary Porno with a good plot, madness it can't exist


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

The moment porn has a good storyline, it's not porn anymore. Seriously, if a porn manages to attract me with its plot, I kinda want to get the sex scene out of the way cuz they're distracting.

Though, TLR is only ecchi. I can deal with ecchi with good plot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats why its a legend.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> You speak of the legendary Porno with a good plot, madness it can't exist



With Ecchi, all are possible.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> You speak of the legendary Porno with a good plot, madness it can't exist



two words

Futari Ecchi 

This series is the legendary golden egg you seek of. Well maybe not the best plot, but you sure learn a heck of a lot lol.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Didn't it make up for that with decent volume sales?



It makes decent volume sales yeah but last I checked they weren't as high as series like Gintama, Reborn, or D.Gray-man. Which are on the 400-500K range per volume range.

I think its last volume sold just a bit under ES21's newest but I'd need to recheck the numbers.



Immortal Flame said:


> Who wouldn't want a girl who can give good head as part of the harem?
> 
> Although a majority of the chapters are entertaining, it feels like there hasn't been much Lala X Rito moments or Haruna x Rito moments to further push the core of the plot.



looool.

The plot has been fairly dead after the first year of serialization where Lala's father stepped in. Or maybe the potential for a greater one anyway.

Last plot relevant thing I remember was Haruna telling Lala of her feelings. Which was 20+ chapters ago I think.


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2009)

When do the spoilers come out?


----------



## GsG (Mar 25, 2009)

From the past few weeks or so they've been posted between Midnight - 6:00 am Wednesday EST.  I'm usually sleeping between those times though, so I don't post them until later.


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2009)

I see, thanks bro.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> So do I.  Sure I like the mega ecchiness, but a manga's gotta have some sort of progress.



Like what Jetstorm said, the plot progress is as good as dead with mostly filler/gag chapters being released. I can only guess that its the author's way of distracting the readers or throwing them off course from the plot so that the next time he focuses on the plot once more, there'd be some oomph to it? I can only speculate at this point. Or worse case scenario is that the author decided to throw in those filler chapters coz if he gave the plot some serious progression, the series would be over sooner than expected. Hopefully, its the latter guess. 

@ bloody ninja: I got started with Futari Ecchi just a few days ago. I thought that it was just a glorified porno manga, but damn the info, statistics and the plot were engaging. 

It's one of those rare gems alright.


----------



## Jugger (Mar 26, 2009)

last volume did sell like 225k so it is pretty good


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 26, 2009)

*sigh* Thank god there so many Japanese perverts to save this manga for the world perverts.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2009)

^ That's a Sig Worthy Quote!


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *sigh* Thank god there so many Japanese perverts to save this manga for the world perverts.



It's ranked last for the past few weeks. I don't know how good the Japs pervs are doing their job. :x


----------



## Akatora (Mar 26, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> It's ranked last for the past few weeks. I don't know how good the Japs pervs are doing their job. :x




I think it might be what was said in bakuman, the majority of them don't speak up there opinion dour to it being ecchi.

Ofcause there's also the option that they drop buying weekly jump and simply buy the unsensored manga volumes


----------



## GsG (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll settle with monthly or greater waiting period Tankobon Volume releases if it means saving To Love-Ru in its entirely.  It must live!


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, the tankobon do feature some uncensored scenes...


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 27, 2009)

He should just go seinen with it and introduce some smex scene's already, and have it end like School days lol.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 27, 2009)

This latest chapter ... so epic ... no words to describe it ... they should have sent a poet ...


----------



## GsG (Mar 27, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Well, the tankobon do feature some uncensored scenes...



Yeah that's generally what I archive.  Having to wait months for releases though isn't something I'd like to deal with unless there was no other chocie. 



KLoWn said:


> ...and have it end like School days lol.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmm so how would the killing go?
I mean if anyone other than Lala wins Gid might blow up the earth.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Mar 28, 2009)

Good ole pantyless Yui.  Such a great manga.


----------



## Grandia (Mar 28, 2009)

wheres the ranking list?


----------



## Batman (Mar 28, 2009)

As soon as he panties hit the floor, this became my favorite chapter. 

I can't wait to see this page . . . "remastered".


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 28, 2009)

This is now my favorite chapter of the manga. 

"goes off to fap" 

Kotegawa Yui = EPIC WIN


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol@this image

At first i thought Rito's finger was his arm, so it looked like he was fisting her


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2009)

This has to be my favorite chapter yet.

GsG we are waiting for your next set bro.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

So Rito saw it and forgot it. He's a lucky bastard and a poor soul at the same time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 28, 2009)

omg talk about taking ecchi to the next level.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 28, 2009)

As I said, Rito sure saw a Full Moon this week.  


And that extra eye bulge says to me, "She's shaved!"


----------



## GsG (Mar 28, 2009)

Batman said:


> As soon as he panties hit the floor, this became my favorite chapter.
> 
> I can't wait to see this page . . . "remastered".



Patience my friend.  It takes a little time for images to be colored.  This is from last weeks. 





Legend said:


> This has to be my favorite chapter yet.
> 
> GsG we are waiting for your next set bro.



I already have a Kotegawa set though.  Although if you're talking about this week's chapter with Kotegawa, then that'll have to wait.  In the mean time, this week's set is from some other past chapter that has the To Love Ru logo covering her "goods".


----------



## Batman (Mar 28, 2009)

GsG said:


> Patience my friend.  It takes a little time for images to be colored.  This is from last weeks.



It's worth the wait.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 28, 2009)

That was certainly the most awesome chapter ever, nearly perfect except for a fucking bubble censoring the best part.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2009)

Poor Rito gets memory loss at the worst possible moments


----------



## Tempest (Mar 28, 2009)

This manga needs more Kotegawa.


----------



## Legend (Mar 28, 2009)

It seems Lala gets her time to shine next.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2009)

And apparently panties wont help this time, is Rito finally gonna Smex it up?


----------



## GsG (Mar 28, 2009)

"...I feel like I saw something dreadful right before I got knock(ed) out..."

Rito needs to change the word dreadful to something more positive first.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2009)

No it was dreadfull because she wasn't wet, that hurt his Pimp skill.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 29, 2009)

I bet she was though, must be something else


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

Best chapter with Yui in it ever.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 29, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> That was certainly the most awesome chapter ever, nearly perfect except for a fucking bubble censoring the best part.



That was the one part that ticked me off. 

About time Lala gets the spotlight again.


----------



## GsG (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmmm, so someone finally makes a request thread about "that" image.  Hopefully more people post in it, gives the thumbs up, vote for it, and get the colorers and uncensorers to start on the project.  All requests aren't accepted and processed, but hopefully this one gets approval.  *crosses fingers* 



I hope they finish before Friday (assuming it's given the thumbs up) so I can have my weekend sig.  (with censorship of course as I'll be enjoying the uncensored version on my desktop )


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

lucky.


----------



## GsG (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't say you couldn't ask me for it with pm if it comes out.


----------



## Batman (Mar 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> I didn't say you couldn't ask me for it with pm if it comes out.



Will do.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

I know i must train to become such a connoisseur of epic to-love-ru ness such as yourself.

Teach me GsG-sempai.

can i have a pm of it?


----------



## GsG (Mar 30, 2009)

Search the image boards, galleries, sites, etc. that are in all to near all Japanese text.  Those provide the goods first. 

However for a more specific hint, search through image boards.  Every so often people provide websites to Japanese sites that you'd have a hard time finding otherwise.

Learning to use forms of /r/ in certain Japanese image boards (like in the current case) helps as well.

Yeah I'll pm.  First I have to see if anyone even picks up the project.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

I see now.


----------



## GsG (Mar 30, 2009)

Seek and you shall find. Don't worry, my good friend the cookie monster covers up anything that might bring too much fun to the forums.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2009)

Cookie Monster free fun in my PM box.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> Seek and you shall find. Don't worry, my good friend the cookie monster covers up anything that might bring too much fun to the forums.



Those images are simply titillating.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> Seek and you shall find. Don't worry, my good friend the cookie monster covers up anything that might bring too much fun to the forums.



I dunno to anyone who posses either the erotimagination or the nakedeyes Cookie monster does little they might aswell be naked to me


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh great god GsG, wise GsG...can you please send me some of the picture above without the the blue stuff hiding the goddies?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 30, 2009)

Epic!


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 30, 2009)

Japan is a sad place. That there are groups of people that take... Wait, I forgot, I'm on a manga-board. Half of the members here probably do this.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

GsG. Mind PM me too. And also the link to the website with those cookie monster censors. 

My apologies for bothering you.


----------



## GsG (Mar 30, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Epic!



Do you want the images too? 



CoonDawg said:


> Japan is a sad place. That there are groups of people that take... Wait, I forgot, I'm on a manga-board. Half of the members here probably do this.



Everyone's got a hobby. 



HugeGuy said:


> GsG. Mind PM me too. And also the link to the website with those cookie monster censors.
> 
> My apologies for bothering you.



Alright I'll send the images to you too. 

You want the links as well?  Hmmm...... 

...well okay I suppose I can give out my secret recipes.

*sends*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## Godot (Mar 30, 2009)

Due to this thread, the to-love-ru thread in the BH is now completely pointless.

P.S Could you PM me the Yui epicness


----------



## GsG (Mar 30, 2009)

Godot said:


> Due to this thread, the to-love-ru thread in the BH is now completely pointless.
> 
> P.S Could you PM me the Yui epicness



The To Love-Ru thread in the BH has been gone for quite a while now actually, otherwise I'd be there posting images away in there instead. 


The image isn't done yet though.  They're still tinkering with it and deciding on her features.  It should be done by the end of the week.
Though if you want the rough draft (unshaven) of what's done so far, yeah I can send it to you.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

those were the best pics ever.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 31, 2009)

Zomg GsG what about me?


----------



## 8ghosts (Mar 31, 2009)

I need those pics


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, I sent the images to Tempest and 8ghosts.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> Okay, I sent the images to Tempest and 8ghosts.



You never fail to please! Thanks again.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 31, 2009)

Godot said:


> Due to this thread, the to-love-ru thread in the BH is now completely pointless.
> 
> P.S Could you PM me the Yui epicness



Lol why would it be in BH though.
I mean, it is simply ecchi and no nudity at all, at least in the original manga.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> Lol why would it be in BH though.
> I mean, it is simply ecchi and no nudity at all, at least in the original manga.



I think he's referring to the fact that this thread is partly like a pimping thread where I hand out hentai and ecchi images of To Love-Ru Characters.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 31, 2009)

It's easier to just give them links to extensive databases you know

But then again, that way this place would become boring in a matter of seconds.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Heck yeah!  Ishikei came out with another awesome Kotegawa image.  Rito actually makes a move on Kotegawa instead of just standing there like an idiot.


----------



## BVB (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> Heck yeah!  Ishikei came out with another awesome Kotegawa image.  Rito actually makes a move on Kotegawa instead of just standing there like an idiot.



i demand the link!


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

reaperunique said:


> It's easier to just give them links to extensive databases you know
> 
> But then again, that way this place would become boring in a matter of seconds.



Giving sauce isn't as fun. 



Karotte said:


> i demand the link!




Sent complimentary Kyoto image, update image on current chapter Kotegawa image (now at unshaved, cleared away the background, cleaned up image, but still lacking some details, dimension and color.  I hope they get to the coloring.), and the Ishikei image.

Edit:  whoops I meant shaved.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent complimentary Kyoto image, update image on current chapter Kotegawa image (now at unshaved, cleared away the background, cleaned up image, but still lacking some details, dimension and color.  I hope they get to the coloring.), and the Ishikei image.



What where?!


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Tempest said:


> What where?!



Sent.


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can I have some sauce please?


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

G@R-chan said:


> Can I have some sauce please?



Sauce sent.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 31, 2009)

Id like these images as well.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Id like these images as well.



Sent.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2009)

GsG said:


> Giving sauce isn't as fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This news got me excited to see the colored work.


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> This news got me excited to see the colored work.



Heh.  In the mean time, I'll send you the images I've been sending so you can see what's done so far.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool man. Thanks for the Yui goodies. 

I think Yui is about to win me over.


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2009)

Yui wins everyone over.


----------



## Soranushi (Mar 31, 2009)

*notice's post whilst scanning threads....*



GsG said:


> Seek and you shall find. Don't worry, my good friend the cookie monster covers up anything that might bring too much fun to the forums.


My god in holy heaven I cant believe you know of the sites that have these colored and modified pics that I've seen here&there:ho.....


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2009)

Legend said:


> Yui wins everyone over.



I never took any particular interest in her character. Either Lala or Momo got my eye until the recent chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

Doujins or The uncensored Manga?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

Something's strange with Lala again. :ho


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

This Chapter will be interesting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

wait a minute uncensored manga, are you telling me there is a version of the last chapter that didnt have the rose/sakura petal covering yui when riko got a look; i must see this

i liked this chapter, although id like to see a new arc start


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait a minute uncensored manga, are you telling me there is a version of the last chapter that didnt have the rose/sakura petal covering yui when riko got a look; i must see this
> 
> i liked this chapter, although id like to see a new arc start



Chapter 142?  Well the uncensored manga comes from another place than Weekly Shonen Jump.  It comes from it's own Tankoban Mangas which are sold at a later date and in volumes.


Edit: O crap.  They finally finished coloring Yui in from Chapter 142.  She's completely naked too.


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

Karotte said:


> QFT!
> 
> thanks for the pics GsG
> 
> ...




Your welcome. 


Sent. 


All that's really left is to render the image and it'll be done.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Chapter 142?  Well the uncensored manga comes from another place than Weekly Shonen Jump.  It comes from it's own Tankoban Mangas which are sold at a later date and in volumes.
> 
> 
> Edit: O crap.  They finally finished coloring Yui in from Chapter 142.  She's completely naked too.



I thought that whenever they sold Tankoubans, they'd just compile an x number of chapters and leave the work unedited.  

I would definitely love to see that Yui. Links please.


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I thought that whenever they sold Tankoubans, they'd just compile an x number of chapters and leave the work unedited.
> 
> I would definitely love to see that Yui. Links please.



Nah, some work is put into it actually.   That or the author originally makes the manga uncensored and then censors it so it can be acceptable for Shonen Jump. 

Sent. 


I'm working on the rendering myself since that's one step I can do.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> Sent.
> ...



me too pleze


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> me too pleze



Sent.


I'm about 85% done with the render, but I'll finish that tomorrow.  Time to sit back and watch something On Demand.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

I need link to the Yui


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I need link to the Yui



Image sent.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

So anyone else notice we all have the same name also

My reaction to the picture 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I came




also thanks GsG


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol noobthemusical.

Also, to think the image evolved from this:



to




That's the power of imagination! 


Your welcome.


...and I'm off...for now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe in the power of Imagination see my sig


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2009)

GsG said:


> Nah, some work is put into it actually.   That or the author originally makes the manga uncensored and then censors it so it can be acceptable for Shonen Jump.
> 
> Sent.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for the Yui Pic man. That was simply


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 2, 2009)

give my pm box some fun


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

I need my daily dose of Yui win, GsG.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 2, 2009)

pic....Yui pic....do Want


----------



## GsG (Apr 2, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> give my pm box some fun



Sent. 



HugeGuy said:


> I need my daily dose of Yui win, GsG.



Sent. 



reaperunique said:


> pic....Yui pic....do Want



Sent.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

lol thanks GsG. You sent me almost immediately after I logged in. One minute there's no unread PM, next minute BAM! Epic Yui. Coincidence!


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 2, 2009)

That Yui pic was nice but I would've preferred if the artist retained the uniform but only removed Rito's hands and speech bubbles. That would've captured the original moment.


----------



## GsG (Apr 2, 2009)

Clothing is rarely kept in though and even in the chance that it is, a nude version is always priority to them. 

The image is finally done though.  Only Yui is present in the image.  All background has been removed, including the white, although there is a version with just the white as well.

On a side note, that complimentary Kyoko image that I sent has been colored as well, although the background is still there.

Actually, you *might* not be completely out of luck.  There's a chance that one with her clothes on might be around.

Yep one with clothes came out, although it's from a different artist and has her "features" drawn and colored differently.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Clothing is rarely kept in though and even in the chance that it is, a nude version is always priority to them.
> 
> The image is finally done though.  Only Yui is present in the image.  All background has been removed, including the white, although there is a version with just the white as well.
> 
> ...



Need Yui epic pic !  !


----------



## GsG (Apr 3, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Need Yui epic pic !  !



Sent first Yui colored pic (not rendered). 


Now I have that and the other Yui colored pic finally rendered as of late last night and everything, but I'll have to send that when I get back home.  I'll just send it to everyone who asked for Yui all this week when I get the chance.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 3, 2009)

Id like the pic of kotegawa in your sig GsG w/o the "Read More".  

and anything else you have of course.


----------



## GsG (Apr 3, 2009)

Alright I just sent you my latest To Love Ru H&E pack which has a little bit under 700 images.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2009)

Booo! Get that petal the fuck out of there! 
Nice sig as always though


----------



## Dread (Apr 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Alright I just sent you my latest To Love Ru H&E pack which has a little bit under 700 images.



Oh hello thar. I've been stalking this thread for a while now yet never bothering to post anything. So... Could I get the pack too? Pretty please.


----------



## GsG (Apr 3, 2009)

KLoWn said:


> Booo! Get that petal the fuck out of there!
> Nice sig as always though







Dread said:


> Oh hello thar. I've been stalking this thread for a while now yet never bothering to post anything. So... Could I get the pack too? Pretty please.



Sent.


----------



## Roddrick (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been following this series since the very beginning but damn that pics of Yui are the HOTTEST! 
Could I take a look of the REMASTERED edition and the pack, please?


----------



## GsG (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent.


----------



## Dread (Apr 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent.



Thanks, that and the new chapter made my day.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha the new chapter was entertaining. 

Sadly, I'm starting to crave plot or at least another mini-arc. 

Or more Yui could work too.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

This is one of the most lolworthy chapter in a while.

"Aahh Onee-sama, I'm so jealo..no, ohh how terrible." 

And Mikan stormed right into the room even though she thinks they having sex!? I smell an excuse just to see the action!


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, but this was a good Chapter.  

Was hillarious Mikan thinking Rito and Lala were doing it.  Guess we can safely say she knows about the birds and the bees.  

But for a moment when Momo got jealous and asked to examine the magnet, I was thinking she was going to tweek it so the effect was permanent and use it to be with Rito.


Though at the ending was just plain wrong in having Celine plastered to his face and in an awkward fashion.  



Anyhow, looks like next chapter is Oshizu's turn.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 4, 2009)

I loved the chapter
Lala is so innocent and ingenious, it just gets on my nerves if i was Rito I would be making everything I wanted with that girl.


----------



## GsG (Apr 4, 2009)

Lala sure made some enjoyable faces this chapter. 

Mmmm I think I'll wear the newly colored Nana set in a little bit actually.


----------



## Golbez (Apr 4, 2009)

I lol'd at the last picture. Rito made a face-Celine-palm.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm kinda confused about something. In "the unknown love", lala's sister says something about "what happened last night"... but when did anything happen? Was that even shown?


----------



## GsG (Apr 4, 2009)

She was just "playing around".  Although if you want one possibility, then visit Mosha's site, look at 03/27/2009's entry and find out yourself.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> She was just "playing around".  Although if you want one possibility, then visit Mosha's site, look at 03/27/2009's entry and find out yourself.



Internet is the behind of the scenes of everything "covered" or not in the manga


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2009)

*Checks said mosha pic*

I see :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm, *Mikan* going in to "*s*top" th*e*m e*x*actacly like I expected,  she is showing *them* care, *Lol* at *i*ncest people.

C wut I did Thar

Hmm also why does Lala care if Rito follows her in he has seen her naked all of her, and I  remember correctly she they had sex right?
Or is I confusing Doujin with canon


----------



## Dread (Apr 5, 2009)

Just watched the OVA and it was great. Lots of fanservice. Tho I wanted to see more Lala but I guess you can't get everything.  Thankfully it was pretty loyal to the manga so it was pretty easy to watch without subs.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, the OVA was almost stayed completely true to the manga.   Though the anime team had to add in their continuity that made stupid fanservice moments.   Like the Idol Ren/Run moment and the balloon boob Riko.  

Shows, keeping true to manga stories is much better than what the anime team slaps together.  



noobthemusical said:


> Hmm also why does Lala care if Rito follows her in he has seen her naked all of her, and I  remember correctly she they had sex right?
> Or is I confusing Doujin with canon



You're confusing with doujins.  Though we all think Momo beat everyone in canon.  

And Lala obviously doesn't mind being naked around Rito, but people do like their privacy when going to the bathroom.


----------



## Dread (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, the OVA was almost stayed completely true to the manga.   Though the anime team had to add in their continuity that made stupid fanservice moments.   Like the Idol Ren/Run moment and the balloon boob Riko.



I was rather confused by the boob moment. I mean wtf was that supposed to be?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to see the OVA to know what I mean.


----------



## Dread (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You have to see the OVA to know what I mean.



I saw it. But what was the point of it? And why did it happen? Just pure fanservice? :E


----------



## GsG (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what the anime was mainly about though.


----------



## Dread (Apr 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> That's what the anime was mainly about though.


I guess that's true. ^^;


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> That's what TLR iss mainly about though.




Fixed 

also loving the new sig


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 6, 2009)

Dread said:


> I saw it. But what was the point of it? And why did it happen? Just pure fanservice? :E



Pretty much.    The Anime team appears to go by the theme of, "there is never enough fanservice".  

But Canon Fanservice >>>>>>> Anime-Team Fanservice.


In the manga, Saki slipped on top of Riko, before Lala Arrived.   But in the OVA, the Anime team added the boob moment to buy some filler time.  Which wouldn't need to happen in the first place, if they added the beginning of Chapter 100 with Rito waking up next to Lala and Mikan barging in going .


----------



## Hagen (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> But Canon Fanservice >>>>>>> Anime-Team Fanservice.


so tru, eventhough fanservice is always welcome

btw, im still surprised at the way Nana jumped to the harem in just one chapter, Rito's pimp skills are scary, even Mikan wants to get some!

i wonder if Saki, Ghost girl and Mikado sensei are gonna be his next victims


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2009)

It would be cool if he went back in time, met the ghost girl in the past got her to fall in love, and that would be why she became a ghost, to wait for Rito.

Also I wonder why he doesn't go after Haruna's friends the blond radiates this "I am great in bed aura", he could wake up and see momo and her in his bed


----------



## GsG (Apr 6, 2009)

Well I can certainly see that "those" people are having fun this week with the new material. 



Anyway, I hope there's some sort of arc from this.  That time travel idea seems like it should provide sufficient plot.  Going back a few hundred years or so to Oshizu's time period.  At least something!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 6, 2009)

I never got to watch the OVA yet. I gotta start looking it up on my downtime. 

Yeah the chapter is funny. Mikan definitely wants to have a piece of her bro. She wouldn't have just barged in like that if she didn't have any ulterior motives.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Yeah the chapter is funny. Mikan definitely wants to have a piece of her bro. She wouldn't have just barged in like that if she didn't have any ulterior motives.


we had it comin' 

*Spoiler*: __ 










lol, ditch Haruna and go for Mikan, Rito!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> we had it comin'
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



LOL at that chapter. With the way things went down, Mikan couldn't be more obvious and Rito as always is oblivious. The guy just missed an opportunity to get some action.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> LOL at that chapter. With the way things went down, Mikan couldn't be more obvious and Rito as always is oblivious. The guy just missed an opportunity to get some action.



yeah, by the way, lets analize Mikan's behavior in this last chapter more thoroughly

This is Yui, acting out of pure jealously over her crush, Rito


*Spoiler*: _Kotegawa_ 










This is Mikan.. doing the same? lol, even her facial expression is the same as Yui's D:


yeah, Mikan is totally freaky for Rito and he doesnt even realize it D:  

he shall go for it, there are plenty of woman in the world, but not everyone has the chance to get some with their hawt lil sistahs


----------



## GsG (Apr 7, 2009)

Foolish Rito.  He has the advantage of turning into this:



and then feeling himself up to see what makes him feel good first hand so he can then come out as very experienced and knowledgeable when the women constantly hand themselves over to him(her). 

He should stay in his women form more so that maybe the introduced estrogen will eventually get to his brain and make him realize what he's been oblivious to.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2009)

Rito suddenly turns female for a day

at the end he's like I'm not sure why but I feel that I am missing something it's as if all the girls behave strangely even Mikan... Wait I know that must mean that they all lo-Buzzt

Lala: thank goodness I found you Rito and changed you back

Rito: What was thinking again

Post 601 because i dont remember post 600


----------



## Hagen (Apr 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> He should stay in his women form more so that maybe the introduced estrogen will eventually get to his brain and make him realize what he's been oblivious to.


Not too much time, or he could start to have the hots for guys like Yui's bro. female hormones are working there, dont forget that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

it is even mentioned in bakuman I hink hahaha.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, by the way, lets analize Mikan's behavior in this last chapter more thoroughly
> 
> This is Yui, acting out of pure jealously over his crush, Rito
> 
> ...



Despite the numerous opportunities that have come knocking on his very door step, he still refuses 'em. I was toying with the notion that he was a homo, but it dawned on me that the fella just lacks testosterone for his age. Maybe some testosterone injections would do wonders for his "night life".  

Looking at the illustrations, their reactions were indeed identical. Just examining those reactions give it away alright. Actually, I think that's one of the rare instances wherein Mikan looks highly flustered. She never had that look on her face before whenever she'd walk into Rito's room only to find Lala on top of the lad.


----------



## GsG (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah we can't forget about the female hormones now. 


You see this is what I'm talking about.  Rito getting acquainted with the female anatomy so that he's prepared and not stumbling because he doesn't know what this or that part is.  



He doesn't realize just how much of an advantage he has. 


Also:


----------



## GsG (Apr 8, 2009)

Chapter 144 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## GsG (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Images Continued_ 










*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 






> Zastin gets possessed by some lonely otaku spirit. Oshizu offers to let him use her body to experience what a 'real' woman feels like, but tricks him and pulls him out.
> 
> Chapter ends with Zastin half-naked being chased by a policeman.







Well now, at least the chapter was funnier than I expected it to be.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ehh, I feel bad for the otaku. Even in afterlife, he still gets his feelings cheated by girls. 




Competition! Who makes better girls? Iva-san's hormone hormone fruit or Lala's genderbender machine?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 8, 2009)

Look like there is no Mikan in the next chapter, how can To-love-ru get a better sales ranking if they don't give the fans what they really want that is loli


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2009)

Otaku's are they extinct?, We don't know because they certainly don't mate


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 8, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Otaku's are they extinct?, We don't know because they certainly don't mate


Wouldn't it been better if you just posted the motivational poster?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

No one's a bigger otaku than she is.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 8, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Looking at the illustrations, their reactions were indeed identical. Just examining those reactions give it away alright. Actually, I think that's one of the rare instances wherein Mikan looks highly flustered. She never had that look on her face before whenever she'd walk into Rito's room only to find Lala on top of the lad.


yeah, Mikan's crush on Rito has been developing slowly.

it seems Mikan began to have the hots for Rito once she realized what a popular playboy Rito really is. 

Now that she realizes how many hot girls want a piece of her bro, she wants some too. 

it's the attraction for the alpha male. Mikan is acting like most women do IRL (although most women would look for alpha males with no blood relation )



uchihasurvivor said:


> Look like there is no Mikan in the next chapter, how can To-love-ru get a better sales ranking if they don't give the fans what they really want that is loli


nana and momo are there. Loli area is well covered, dunno worry


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey GsG, could you send me Kotegawa's uncensored pussy pic from the latest chapter?


----------



## GsG (Apr 8, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just needs to find the willing. 

Iva-san's seems like it lasts much longer, but I can't say I prefer his method of gender changing! 



uchihasurvivor said:


> Look like there is no Mikan in the next chapter, how can To-love-ru get a better sales ranking if they don't give the fans what they really want that is loli



Mmmmmm loli! 



noobthemusical said:


> Otaku's are they extinct?, We don't know because they certainly don't mate



They must get around somehow if they've managed to still be around since their introduction. 



Locard said:


> nana and momo are there. Loli area is well covered, dunno worry


Indeed it is. 



KLoWn said:


> Hey GsG, could you send me Kotegawa's uncensored pussy pic from the latest chapter?



Sure, I'll send you the many variations of it.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sure, I'll send you the many variations of it.


Appreciated


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 8, 2009)

Loli makes everything taste better

also GsG what anime/manga is your sig from

ALSO @Hugeguy I'd hit that


----------



## snaza (Apr 8, 2009)

can you pm the pic to me to? great stuff it is!


----------



## GsG (Apr 8, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Loli makes everything taste better
> 
> also GsG what anime/manga is your sig from





Lucky Star



snaza said:


> can you pm the pic to me to? great stuff it is!



Sure, check your pm box.


----------



## snaza (Apr 8, 2009)

great stuff it is indeed. thanks gsg


----------



## Majeh (Apr 8, 2009)

If you get anything new GsG allow me to have my PM box filled and ill try to hit that rep bar as much as possible.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Majeh said:


> If you get anything new GsG allow me to have my PM box filled and ill try to hit that rep bar as much as possible.




same here, send me pics aswell GsG.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> Lucky Star



I see it's time I check dis out


----------



## Godot (Apr 9, 2009)

I know this is the manga thread, but I just saw the OVA and it hot. It had uncensored breasts, and hot Riko


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 10, 2009)

We discuss all that is relevant to TLR doujins, anime, and Loli included


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> We discuss all that is relevant to TLR doujins, anime, and Loli included


loli is serious business 

Wow, i've just read the latest chapters. Rito already has all the loli for himself. Yami,Momo, Nana, Mikan...even Celine if we're goin to the extreme. 

I wonder if there will be single wimmin at the end of the series not wanting to do the hoo-hah with Rito


----------



## GsG (Apr 10, 2009)

Majeh said:


> If you get anything new GsG allow me to have my PM box filled and ill try to hit that rep bar as much as possible.





Oboro said:


> same here, send me pics aswell GsG.



Do you both want this picture without the hearts then?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Wow, i've just read the latest chapters. Rito already has all the loli for himself. Yami,Momo, Nana, Mikan...even Celine if we're goin to the extreme.


As perverted as I am, including Celine in the harem is......just wrong. 


And yes GsG, I want the pic without the hearts.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in as well.


----------



## GsG (Apr 10, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> And yes GsG, I want the pic without the hearts.





Voltek said:


> Count me in as well.



Picture without the hearts sent.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 10, 2009)

I see some serious business over here   I'm a quite fresh fan of this manga, but still it's unforgivable for me not to visit this topic earlier...

But let's get to the point- would it be a bother, if I asked you for sending me those undcensored pics?(the more the better)


----------



## Majeh (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics w/o hearts would be great !


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 10, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> As perverted as I am, including Celine in the harem is......just wrong.


yeah, TLR doesnt need todlercon 

but if Celine keeps growing quickly, she'd be eventually added to the harem once she reaches the required level of lolihawtness. 

Mikan and Lalas sisters will face competition if that happens


----------



## Tempest (Apr 10, 2009)

GsG said:


> Do you both want this picture without the hearts then?



Tempest wants!


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

I want that pic aswell.


----------



## GsG (Apr 10, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> I see some serious business over here   I'm a quite fresh fan of this manga, but still it's unforgivable for me not to visit this topic earlier...
> 
> But let's get to the point- would it be a bother, if I asked you for sending me those undcensored pics?(the more the better)



I'll send you the latest image, although I have a big image folder I'll send later to you. 



Majeh said:


> Pics w/o hearts would be great !



Sent.



Tempest said:


> Tempest wants!



Sent.



Legend said:


> I want that pic aswell.



Sent.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks GsG, will rep ASAP.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 10, 2009)

send me them all.....please


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

i see GsG is up to his old tricks again, but thats not a bad thing either; just send me any new perverted pic that appears on this thread barring celine of course, got to set our limits


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2009)

Send me everything you have I'll know my limits when I see them, good thing I'm blind


----------



## Godot (Apr 11, 2009)

OH SHI- GsG's giving out pics again? ME WANT SOME 

I wonder instead of asking, we can just subscribe to a weekly dose of your pics


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2009)

IMPOSSIBLE Zatsin used the Legendary VOICE OF PIMP!?!?!?
for those who don't know
*Spoiler*: __ 



The ability of a master player to instantly de rob another person... ALSO NEW CHAPTER IS OUT on OM




This can only mean one thing the combination of an Otaku and a Bishonen can create the ultimate level of player. (modifications must be done to decrease amount of Otaku attitude)


Also Damn it Oshizu you had to get in Rito's way we were about to see 2 pimp masters have a battle, last time this happened china became the most heavily populated country


----------



## Nadini (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope i ain't too late to request the Yui pics(uncensored preferably )

.. and anything else that might be interesting the last chapters


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 11, 2009)

just send me any new perverted pic that appears on this thread barring celine of course, got to set our limits.

Awesome boob chapter !

Copy/pasted


----------



## Slacker (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Sake (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone read the new charpter?


----------



## Nadini (Apr 11, 2009)

Foteini-chan said:


> Has anyone read the new charpter?




*Spoiler*: __ 



ripping clothes with mind power.. DO.WANT!

sterotypical otaku nerd, if i didn't know better, i'd think the author was mocking em


----------



## Golbez (Apr 11, 2009)

How dare that bastard ruin Zastin's awesome armor.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 11, 2009)

Armor schmarmor, boobage > that shit.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

Funniest part was when Momo went hyaapek upon seeing Zastin's half naked body.

How does Peke fix all their clothes again?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2009)

What a funny chapter.   Zastin infested by an Otaku ghost.  


And next week, I got the feeling it could revolve around Yami.  She's due for another chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

lol @ that poor Otaku. But because of him we got to see some boobage from Lala and Momo. 

Poor Nana has some catching up to do. 

The next chapter sounds interesting.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'll send you the latest image, although I have a big image folder I'll send later to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could I get those pics aswell GsG?


----------



## GsG (Apr 11, 2009)

Let's see now.  Oboro, Kira U. Masaki, noobthemusical, Godot, nadini, Yagami1211.  Sent a single pm to those mentioned above.

I'll just send you all the updated To Love-Ru Hentai & Ecchi pack (now at 745 or something like that images).


Also, try harder next time Otaku.


----------



## snaza (Apr 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Let's see now.  Oboro, Kira U. Masaki, noobthemusical, Godot, nadini, Yagami1211.  Sent a single pm to those mentioned above.
> 
> I'll just send you all the updated To Love-Ru Hentai & Ecchi pack (now at 745 or something like that images).
> 
> ...



745 images...i want them too...


----------



## Hagen (Apr 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> I'll just send you all the updated To Love-Ru Hentai & Ecchi pack (now at 745 or something like that images).


can  i have that too GsG? sounds really sweet 



noobthemusical said:


> Also Damn it Oshizu you had to get in Rito's way we were about to see 2 pimp masters have a battle, last time this happened china became the most heavily populated country


Yeah, if Rito as unintentional player is a force to be reckoned with, Rito with pimp attitude is just plain scary 

*Spoiler*: __ 














Safe to assume if they werent at school, all girls would have taken their panties off right there for Rito


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pack GsG.


----------



## GsG (Apr 11, 2009)

Sent to snaza and Locard.

Sure Oboro.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2009)

I totally forgot about Zastin, but i loved this chapter i want that mental power.

The next chapter seems interesting, i think it will have kotegawa.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2009)

I completely felt sorry for Zastin...being possessed by an Otakuish spirit is pretty low


----------



## Sake (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor Zastin. First he gets possesed, and then he's being chased by the police.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, much thanks GsG, 100% top material you have there!  



Foteini-chan said:


> Poor Zastin. First he gets possesed, and then he's being chased by the police.


yeah poor guy cant even remember the topless girls he saw


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2009)

Locard said:


> it's the attraction for the alpha male. Mikan is acting like most women do IRL (although most women would look for alpha males with no blood relation )
> 
> nana and momo are there. Loli area is well covered, dunno worry



True. Mikan could always pop that joke that they aren't blood-related so she could get some action.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2009)

In Doujins we trust


----------



## BVB (Apr 13, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> In Doujins we trust



No, in GsG we trust. 

Also requesting the awesome package, GsG, please.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2009)

I was like "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Zastin nooooooooo " when I noticed the Otakuness of his room ...


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey GsG can you send me that package and other uncensored stuff you have ?


----------



## Gene (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's some trap Rito for all you TLR fans.


----------



## GsG (Apr 13, 2009)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> Hey GsG can you send me that package and other uncensored stuff you have ?



Sent pack.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 13, 2009)

Hell, might as well send it to me too, please. I have no shame...

I should do some myself, in fact. I have a tablet, and redrawing panties into happy places would probably be good perspective and detail practice.


----------



## GsG (Apr 13, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Hell, might as well send it to me too, please. I have no shame...
> 
> I should do some myself, in fact. I have a tablet, and redrawing panties into happy places would probably be good perspective and detail practice.



Sent.

Sure why not.  There's nice stuff too at places where people submit their artwork like Deviant Art.

Examples:


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2009)

_Oh shit I love this manga _


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the club, leave your inhibitions at the door


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks GsG, good stuff


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Here's some trap Rito for all you TLR fans.



i believe the term trap is only used when referring to guys *DRESSED* as girls, in his Riko form Rito is actually a girl, therefore logic dictates its not a trap

funny i almost half expected some new discussion on the manga, but then i came to my senses i came to the conclusion GSG is still distributing his wares


----------



## GsG (Apr 15, 2009)

> Whose "secret" is revealed? You'll NEVER guess who....




*Spoiler*: _Chapter 145 pics_


----------



## GsG (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 145 pics continued_ 










*Spoiler*: _Translator's Summary_ 






> ...Peke. Told you so
> 
> No summary yet, but I'm guessing the tranny guy with the drills was Peke's former owner/creator who abandoned him, and Lala found him and took him in. Now the tranny wants him back but is driven off by Yami and Rito. Something like that.
> 
> Eh, whatever...I'm too distracted by the i*c*st grabbing to pay attention.









*Spoiler*: _Personal Thoughts_ 




Lol, same here.  Even when the main focus of the chapter is Peke, I didn't notice since I was paying too much attention to delicious butt grabbing.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What?! Peke is a shota?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG some wincest?!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

HOLY CRAP

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Notice Mikan seems not to care about Ritos hands




Continued

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit its been done I surrender to his skills, Rito is the master, we are unworthy of your greatness, you have never masturbated because when you snap your fingers a women line up to Jack you off





*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit Peke is a trap I would hit if he could grow a vagina or ditch the dick



__________________________________________
Also @ Hugeguy I iz dizapointed in you Stark aint Ironman, he's IronPedobear, his Fraccion will agree


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> _____________
> Also @ Hugeguy I iz dizapointed in you Stark aint Ironman, he's IronPedobear, his Fraccion will agree




Also, I lol at Rito grabbing people's butt/thigh/boobs so tightly whenever girls lunged at him. Makes me wonder if he did it on purpose.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Also, I lol at Rito grabbing people's butt/thigh/boobs so tightly whenever girls lunged at him. Makes me wonder if he did it on purpose.



It's called the Pimp-Sense pimp your body moves without you telling it to.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 15, 2009)

to love ru is best manga in jump


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, I'm with the rest of you with this chapter.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Peke is Shota, from the Cover Page, it looks like Peke another Loli.  

With a new form, guess we will see Peke like that from now on.


And yes, I agree about the Wincest.  





Well, at least I was partially right that Yami was in the chapter.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i believe the term trap is only used when referring to guys *DRESSED* as girls, in his Riko form Rito is actually a girl, therefore logic dictates its not a trap


agree, nothing wrong for a guy if he does Riko. that would suck for Rito only



noobthemusical said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


i bet that was what she was expecting for:ho

just wait and see, it's just matter of time before Mikan pulls a Momo morning call on her bro


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2009)

^ I can see it now...

Rito: Hmm whats this under my bed (hmm its soft... wait a minute) LALA/MOMO why are you in my bed again *flips up sheet*
Rito: Mikan!?!?!?!
Mikan: Not to loud, Onii-chan
Rito: WHY are you in Mah bed!?!? and furthermo- wait Did you just call me onii-chan
Mikan: Yes Onii-chan, I was scared last night so i came into your bed and found out just how big my big brother is.
Rito: We can't do this its i*c*st
Mikan: No it's Wincest with a hint of Lolicon...


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_i*c*st  _


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Wincest  _



Fixed for you


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2009)

It's safe to say that Mikan was turned on when her big bro held her bottom.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> agree, nothing wrong for a guy if he does Riko. that would suck for Rito only
> 
> i bet that was what she was expecting for:ho
> 
> just wait and see, it's just matter of time before Mikan pulls a Momo morning call on her bro



perhaps i was the only one thinking of this , but if in naruto , he makes a clone and then goes female and screws himself, what does that count as 

ah but my friend riko can maybe have a good time with the girls as well, thats the flip side


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> perhaps i was the only one thinking of this , but if in naruto , he makes a clone and then goes female and screws himself, what does that count as


Since he gets himself off, elite fapping?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> perhaps i was the only one thinking of this , but if in naruto , he makes a clone and then goes female and screws himself, what does that count as



Over-glorified masturbation.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

God level Fapping


----------



## GsG (Apr 16, 2009)

More Complete Summary

*Spoiler*: __ 






> - Peke is out looking for new dress forms for Lala
> - the weird tranny alien is a 'gravure idol' named Carman, he seems to know Peke and Lala
> - Carman is impressed by Peke's dress-transform abilities and wants to make lots of robots out of him, Peke refuses and runs away
> - Peke recalls when he first met Lala (and mistakenly thought she wanted to marry him)
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Rito usefull?!?!?

Next time Rito becomes pimp

*also is Peke a Shota or Loli*

Poll NAO

post 666 sweet


----------



## Dread (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm away for a week and what do I get when I get home? Some devilukean fanservice and wincest. Harr.


----------



## BVB (Apr 16, 2009)

Dread said:


> I'm away for a week and what do I get when I get home? Some devilukean fanservice and wincest. Harr.



love-ru delivers good stuff.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful wincest i've been waiting for you for a long time 

finally you're here, im crying tears of happiness 




noobthemusical said:


> ^ I can see it now...
> 
> Rito: Hmm whats this under my bed (hmm its soft... wait a minute) LALA/MOMO why are you in my bed again *flips up sheet*
> Rito: Mikan!?!?!?!
> ...


please continue


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 16, 2009)

I think he manga is saved forever now wincest+loli, no japanese guy can resist that lethal combo.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 16, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Rito usefull?!?!?
> 
> Next time Rito becomes pimp
> 
> ...




Hopefully Loli, but likely Shota


I wouldn't say it's impossible for To Love Ru to have a hint of a Yuri marriage, another fanservice option yet to be seen in this manga.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 16, 2009)

ok, so ecchi, wincest, loli, toddlercon () and shota are already covered areas..

what's left to include? furry?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2009)

Locard said:


> ok, so ecchi, wincest, loli, toddlercon () and shota are already covered areas..
> 
> what's left to include? furry?



That was already covered in a chapter wherein this furry alien had a thing for Saruyama. 

Wow! Rito did something useful for once. lol. 

Still, no matter how clumsy the lad is, he has god-like pimping powers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm Orgys. mindcontrol, bondage he has still to do those also Necrophelia since ghost girl is dead and has yet to come at the feel of his hands show hints of likeing him


----------



## Gene (Apr 17, 2009)

Fresh out of photoshop.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2009)

Gene said:


> Fresh out of photoshop.



I'd hit


----------



## Tempest (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread and manga need more Kotegawa tbh.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 17, 2009)

I just read the uncensored versions of chaps 66-70 a while back. Its hard finding uncensored versions of earlier chaps. Still, it was a good read. It felt more natural seeing all the details.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 17, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I just read the uncensored versions of chaps 66-70 a while back. Its hard finding uncensored versions of earlier chaps. Still, it was a good read. It felt more natural seeing all the details.



where did u find these..?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2009)

Probably at Link removed

DL links by the way


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2009)

where are you guys getting the latest chapter from


----------



## Witch King (Apr 17, 2009)

where could I read all the stuff uncesored?


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_what do you guys mean by uncensored _


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _what do you guys mean by uncensored _


Boobs not buns.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_Anyone got links to these then  _


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Probably at your vote for the NF People's Socialist Workers Party at The Café Parliament!
> 
> DL links by the way




66-70


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 17, 2009)

_I need more  _


----------



## Roddrick (Apr 18, 2009)

Since you guys are looking for some uncensored stuff this link could be very interesting Link removed . The only bad thing is that all of those volumes are in spanish


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone remember the chapter that, Rito turned Pimp or the on Lala turned Shy?


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Anyone remember the chapter that, Rito turned Pimp or the on Lala turned Shy?


 The chapter that Lala turned shy was chapter 30. Here's the link.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't count that Dread, Lala was under the influence of the alien flue.

Lala pretty much changed when she learned about Haruna's affection for Rito.   And the funny thing about Lala is that she never really is shy about her nudity, but when it comes to intimacy she is.


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I wouldn't count that Dread, Lala was under the influence of the alien flue.
> 
> Lala pretty much changed when she learned about Haruna's affection for Rito.   And the funny thing about Lala is that she never really is shy about her nudity, but when it comes to intimacy she is.



Seems like I misunderstood. ^^; But wasn't that around chapter 100...? Anyway, chapter 30 is great.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

I was referring to chapter 30. ty


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

Chapter 145 is translated. Is it just me or does Rito look exactly like Sora from Kingdom Hearts in this chapter? :E


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

hmmm finally read it , so is peke a girl robot? i always thought it was guy robot.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> Chapter 145 is translated. Is it just me or does Rito look exactly like Sora from Kingdom Hearts in this chapter? :E



Thanks. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> hmmm finally read it , so is peke a girl robot? i always thought it was guy robot.



Hmm, I thought it was a toss-up until I saw a couple of episodes of the Anime. Now after reading this, Rito calls Peke a 'she'. I dunno what to think.

Top right panel:
Chapter 145 is translated.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so is peke a girl robot? i always thought it was guy robot.


Thought the same.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

PEKE IS LOLI

Discuss Impact on seriers!!!1!!

Can Rito Teach A Robot the meaning of Horny LOVE
____________________
Also I think its Proven Mikan=BI(as if that wasn't obvious with Yami already)
Proof At last she is worthy of the list of things I would fanfics about

_____________________________
also about the whole Rito looks like Sora
well he kinda does but his shoes are of normal size aswell as the fact he lacks gloves. then again his jump attack does look like the one Sora has


----------



## perman07 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rito touched his sisters ass I've read one other harem, and they started doing i*c*st jokes as well, the japanese are a sick race


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't expecting Peke to be a femalerobot. Even when I watched the anime the initial shock of Pekes voice being like Bombermans hit me pretty hard. Altho can you really even consider Peke a he or she since she's still a robot. But all is good if Rito's harem expands.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 18, 2009)

Pretty weak reaction when he grabbed Mikan's ass, haha. Don't tell me she's thinking of joining the harem.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

If Rito can make a Robot lustlove him he can do the same to his sister.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 18, 2009)

What can of natural reflex does Rito has, always grabbing the goodies when someone touch him.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

lol Mikan. It's good to see not every girl punches Rito after what he did.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

Pimp Sense, been saying time and again yes noone listens


----------



## Nunally (Apr 18, 2009)

D: i hope peke is just a trap, i can't see it as a girl


----------



## Akatora (Apr 18, 2009)

Good that Peke turned out to be a girl, the cloths and the curves would have been disturbing had it been a guy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that Rito x Mikan moment


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira where does your sig come form, the _strange way of eating chocolate_ interests me


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> What can of natural reflex does Rito has, always grabbing the goodies when someone touch him.


It's not reflexes, he does it on purpose and then go "Oh whoops, did i do that "


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2009)

Rito and Haruna trapped together? I'm surprised that hasn't been done yet...



noobthemusical said:


> Kira where does your sig come form, the _strange way of eating chocolate_ interests me



Ga Rei Zero. Awesome series btw v_v


----------



## GsG (Apr 18, 2009)

They're going to have plenty of time to discuss various topics at least. 


Also, domo airigato, PhotoShop-sama for your wonderful skills.


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> They're going to have plenty of time to discuss various topics at least.
> 
> 
> Also, domo airigato, PhotoShop-sama for your wonderful skills.



Right after I lost all hope for getting pics from that chapter you come and put this up, thanks. Though I like the version without the hearts more. ;3


----------



## GsG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright I'll send it to you then. 

There are images coming out constantly.  There are more, but I just add them to the picture pack until it gets a bit bigger to redistribute again.


----------



## Dread (Apr 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Alright I'll send it to you then.
> 
> There are images coming out constantly.  There are more, but I just add them to the picture pack until it gets a bit bigger to redistribute again.


Thanks, I was searching for it for a while but couldn't find it. Either my timing is just bad or I just didn't see it. 
Oh and by the way, I now hold a grudge against you. Due to the sites you linked I'm becoming more perverted each day.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2009)

Gsg, you'd better link the site in PM, you'll crawl under the PM.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

Pek being a girl was surprising. 

Rito, don't walk down the path of i*c*st. You have enough women at your beck and call as it is. XD

Eh, this chapter was rather hollow for me and left much to be desired. Hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## Batman (Apr 18, 2009)

So Rito x Peke in a few weeks, or do we have to wait a bit for MAO to pull a Nel so we have Rito x Mao before Rito x Peke?

Such complications. :ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2009)

Peke is not a girl. He's just changing into a girl. He's just a robot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad Touch Rito! Bad touch!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 18, 2009)

Rito is a fucking crazy pimper .lol people in japan must live in another world,seriously


----------



## GsG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rendered image now 

Sent to Yagami1211.

Once I get to 800 images, then I'll update the pack and redistribute it again to those who want it.




O and to be redundant, I can't stop looking at Mikan's butt.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Rendered image now
> 
> Sent to Yagami1211.
> 
> ...



I need Yami, I'm in need of blonde !


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Pek being a girl was surprising.



*Pek* is a girl?


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 18, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Pek is a girl?



Classic case of bait-and-switch.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 18, 2009)

_Mikan you naughty naughty girl  _


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

Nunally said:


> D: i hope peke is just a trap, i can't see it as a girl



the most disturbing line i have ever read  ; no one ever hopes for a trap, i guess unless you are a girl


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2009)

Peke be a women, Rito will teach a robot love


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh oh, GSG got out the naked Momo sig now.  

So how many negs have you gotten from angry perverts who didn't like the hearts being in the way?


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I need Yami, I'm in need of blonde !



I'm still updating the pack so I can then upload it.  I think I've got about 850 images now.  I'll send it when I'm all finished.



Tyrannos said:


> Oh oh, GSG got out the naked Momo sig now.
> 
> So how many negs have you gotten from angry perverts who didn't like the hearts?



Lol, none, but no one's commented yet.  Only place I get negs are in the Cafe.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2009)

the fact the you get negs finally explains why you aren't a top 150 rep person


----------



## Slacker (Apr 19, 2009)

GsG, can you send me that picture package you were talking about earlier?


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

It's like once a month and mainly for expressing my views and opinions.   Also, only a few people comment on my sigs anyways. 

Yes Voltek, I'm updating it right now and so I'll send it when the updated version is online.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2009)

People have to learn that boobs are an art form


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> the fact the you get negs finally explains why you aren't a top 150 rep person



I took a closer look.  Lol the bottom people of that list have like Rapturous.  I'm no where near that. 



Voltek said:


> GsG, can you send me that picture package you were talking about earlier?



Alright I'm finished.  To Love-Ru Hentai & Ecchi (850 files / 378.12 MB) 

*Sent*



noobthemusical said:


> People have to learn that boobs are an art form



Indeed.  They are so beautiful.  I want to rub my face in between them and suck on them until I get my daily recommended dosage of win and more.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2009)

i would positive rep GsG again, but apparently first i have to spread the wealth around again, i personally think this rule is kinda dumb

although it would be funny if someone negged him and left some stupid comment and then he pasted into his sig for us all to laugh at


----------



## Grandia (Apr 19, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Rito touched his sisters ass I've read one other harem, and they started doing i*c*st jokes as well, the japanese are a sick race



you know Rito will go up in that ass raw


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, I don't remember if I thanked you properly for the last pic you sent me, but when I see those numbers... I just want more 

So, can you please sent me this HOT package you have?


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i would positive rep GsG again, but apparently first i have to spread the wealth around again, i personally think this rule is kinda dumb
> 
> although it would be funny if someone negged him and left some stupid comment and then he pasted into his sig for us all to laugh at



Only reason I see it in place is for the massive rep circle that goes around in the Blender. 

Well I got a rep the other day from someone telling me to "dude remove the kiddie porn =X", but it was positive instead of negative, so I don't know how to take it as. *shrugs*



PPsycho said:


> Hey, I don't remember if I thanked you properly for the last pic you sent me, but when I see those numbers... I just want more
> 
> So, can you please sent me this HOT package you have?



*Sent*


----------



## Majeh (Apr 19, 2009)

When u have time GsG i would like the pic pack. I c its been updated so i also need to have mine updated.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2009)

_Yo let me get on this package  _


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Majeh said:


> When u have time GsG i would like the pic pack. I c its been updated so i also need to have mine updated.





Nightmare said:


> _Yo let me get on this package  _



Sent pack.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 19, 2009)

_Thank you my good man  _


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> Rendered image now
> 
> Sent to Yagami1211.
> 
> ...



I was looking forward to see that pic and damn does it look good even with the hearts. 

I'd be very grateful if you PM'ed me that Momo pic.


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Thank you my good man  _



Sure.



Immortal Flame said:


> I was looking forward to see that pic and damn does it look good even with the hearts.
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you PM'ed me that Momo pic.



Sent.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank-you so much kind sir. 

I'd have to spread the love first before I can + rep you for the goodies.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

GsG said:


> Only reason I see it in place is for the massive rep circle that goes around in the Blender.
> 
> Well I got a rep the other day from someone telling me to "dude remove the kiddie porn =X", but it was positive instead of negative, so I don't know how to take it as. *shrugs*
> 
> ...



you know what, i think either a people have gotten a little more mature and send it as a warning, or if its a newer user, maybe he doesnt want to mess with the big dog; i know its "banned" but neg rep back can hurt

ill have some more rep for you prolly by the time the hatsune pack is pulled together ..... maybe ,  i guess ill go around rep people if they have good sigs or something

btw you should have been like, no sir thats pedo bear approved hentai, not kiddie porn, different mediums my friend


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2009)

Nah GsG should have been like Loli can't be stopped it's one of the things that keep the world beautiful


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice new Mikan doujin out there


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 22, 2009)

^Was just gonna say that, Fakku released a translated RitoxMikan doujin yesterday, and it was pretty good too, check it out


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

what no link


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you know what, i think either a people have gotten a little more mature and send it as a warning, or if its a newer user, maybe he doesnt want to mess with the big dog; i know its "banned" but neg rep back can hurt
> 
> ill have some more rep for you prolly by the time the hatsune pack is pulled together ..... maybe ,  i guess ill go around rep people if they have good sigs or something
> 
> btw you should have been like, no sir thats pedo bear approved hentai, not kiddie porn, different mediums my friend





noobthemusical said:


> Nah GsG should have been like Loli can't be stopped it's one of the things that keep the world beautiful



Meh, I don't give a crap what they say.  All I know is that they don't know the goods that they are missing. 





noobthemusical said:


> what no link



Just go to fakku.net and it's at the top of the main page.


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

Chapter 146 Spoilers

*Golden Week is next week so no chapter next week.


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Images Cont._ 










*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 




- Lala brings a modified Warp-Warp Kun to show to Oshizu at school, but Yui reprimands her and Rito takes it away from Oshizu
- Warp-Warp Kun suddenly activates and teleports Rito and Haruna, who was behind him
- Yui freaks out thinking that the two are now alone somewhere, naked (maybe she's jealous that it wasn't her and Rito instead )
- Ecchiness ensues between Rito and Haruna
- Both talk about their family situations, then stare at each other
- Mikado discovers the two before they can do anything (they teleported to her basement), then Lala and Yui arrive thanks to Lala's robot dog





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 



Lol at potential jealously.  Don't worry ladies.  Everyone gets a turn. 
No confession or what not, but if anything it's just more coloring material.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

*Thoughts*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please Rito is using warp kun as an excuse, he has just learned higher level Pimp teleport, true masters can't risk something happening on the ride back to his place and so they merely teleport themselves and the girl, into his house obviously you dont bring the clothes. the shit would just get ripped, unfortunately Rito still hasn't perfected this power but I believe he will. Rito also had poor handling after they were found in the basement his first response should have been to say threesome. Lastly Damn it Rito you should have just kissed her and gone all the way no one would have cared, hell this shit would turn Momo on and possibly Yui as well.


----------



## Dread (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the preview GsG. :>


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2009)

That's a nice chapter we have there .


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

lulz, Lala invented Tousen's bankai?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn, Rito's living a man's dream.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yui is undoubtedly jealous. She's been keeping all that tension inside of her that she's becoming more and more obvious. It's not a bad thing though. Once all that tension comes to a head, she'll be making fireworks.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2009)

Im loving this, this weeks chapter will definately add more to the "plot".


----------



## GsG (Apr 24, 2009)

Darn it Saki Hasemi & Kentaro Yabuki (mostly Kentaro Yabuki).  Stop censoring Haruna and start censoring Rito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 24, 2009)

it wasn't the sheet that knocked stuff over it was Rito's *****


----------



## bloody_ninja (Apr 25, 2009)

ughh golden week. GG no manga <.<


----------



## Dread (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww.. He doesn't know how he feels. Cute. <3


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

That's from good ole Mosha.

I hope somebody edits at least one of the pages this chapter.

Also, I wonder if one day Rito will be calm and composed around naked women.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 25, 2009)

I give 20 or so more chapters to Yui until she blurts out everything in an obviously embarrassing and half way interrupted manga moment.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 25, 2009)

20 chaps? are u kidding? it's over 9000


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

You know I bet it's because of the scene where Rito spread Yui's vagoo that now the censoring has been higher.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm !

Some nices scenes with Haruna  ! That was over 8000 !


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm surprised they got away with that one.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 25, 2009)

''censored scenes must die''  the creator needs something like this to wake up and put more ecchiness and uncensored one


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 25, 2009)

_I still can't believe this chapter actually involved some "plot"  _


----------



## Gene (Apr 25, 2009)

Forgot to post this~


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

Now that's worthy of rep.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 25, 2009)

Gene said:


> Forgot to post this~



Fix'd for accuracy


----------



## TakaFansubs (Apr 25, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent first Yui colored pic (not rendered).
> 
> 
> Now I have that and the other Yui colored pic finally rendered as of late last night and everything, but I'll have to send that when I get back home.  I'll just send it to everyone who asked for Yui all this week when I get the chance.



Send to me too.


----------



## BVB (Apr 25, 2009)

damn, rito is one lucky bastard..

He gets to grab something delicious each chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 25, 2009)

Rito is such a pussy, he reminds me Tsukune from rosario to vampire(now in s2 in manga he is evolving into a cool one , but u never know, he can change again into a pussywimp)


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

TakaFansubs said:


> Send to me too.



I'll send you the image pack.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

I loved this chapter. Further reminds me that I prefer RitoXHaruna together the most. Well, RitoXYui as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2009)

RitoXeveryone is the only way, because when your that pimp its the only logical choice


----------



## Smoke (Apr 26, 2009)

A picture says a thousand words



*Spoiler*: _but this one only says 2_ 



FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> *Sent*



Thx, great stuff 

Also, last chapter was great. Haruna looks much better when naked


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

i always love in manga how dudes grab the breast, and are like hmm want it this i dont have the faintist idea, and its not until they see there hands that they are like o shit, i grouping this chick; right , id think at a minimum nipples give it away when you get a full hand group like that





noobthemusical said:


> RitoXeveryone is the only way, because when your that pimp its the only logical choice



i have to agree, to love ru is starting to enter a kinda of tenchi zone, where at least two of the girls are such good choices it would be weird to chose one over the other, so might as well chose both

plus like tenchi lala and co are aliens and i cant see it as a big deal, same thing with rosario vamp; once your setting involves the supernatural a harem ending is not honestly that big of a deal; to paraphrase Hitler "What you can have an alien and vampire; but a man cannot have more than one women." 
(if you dont get the ref youtube Hitler finds out about dbz movie)


----------



## Nadini (Apr 26, 2009)

I still prefer Rito with Yui, but i got a feeling this will end up in either an open or harem


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2009)

Hitler maybe a bastard but if I had to pick someone to direct dragon ball it would be him


----------



## Akatora (Apr 26, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> Thx, great stuff
> 
> Also, last chapter was great. Haruna looks much better when naked



Simply having her hair the Natural way instead of removed from her forhead helps alot to.


----------



## GsG (Apr 26, 2009)

Haruna lets her bands down when she's taking a shower or going to sleep.  They're all times you would want to make a move anyways.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 26, 2009)

nadini said:


> I still prefer Rito with Yui, but i got a feeling this will end up in either an open or harem



power of the deviluke ruler is number of his womens so that rito can take all


----------



## Akatora (Apr 26, 2009)

Jugger said:


> power of the deviluke ruler is number of his womens so that rito can take all




Indeed, Imagine how many women might aim for Rito the moment he takes the Throne...

As If his harem wasn't large, there will likely be millions if not billions of girls hunting him when this happen...


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> A picture says a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT!! Rito really is a lucky bastard. I'm so jealous


----------



## BVB (Apr 26, 2009)

last chapter mikan's ass..
this chapter haruna's boobs..

next chapter yui's pussy?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 26, 2009)

Karotte said:


> last chapter mikan's ass..
> this chapter haruna's boobs..
> 
> next chapter yui's pussy?




Likely not with the hand, but as many times before he'll likely get panties in the face


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Apr 26, 2009)

Karotte said:


> next chapter yui's pussy?



Been there...
very first time
Done that...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Indeed, Imagine how many women might aim for Rito the moment he takes the Throne...
> 
> As If his harem wasn't large, there will likely be millions if not billions of girls hunting him when this happen...



but in order for him to take the throne he needs at minimum marry lala, momo , nana, two fo them, or all three of them in addition to anyone else

you know i kind of hope Gid recovers eventually and we see him in his regular form


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 27, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Been there...
> Link removed
> Done that...
> The New York Times


Rito is intimately acquainted with Yui's vagina and has tasted it a few times.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 27, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> but in order for him to take the throne he needs at minimum marry lala, momo , nana, two fo them, or all three of them in addition to anyone else
> 
> you know i kind of hope Gid recovers eventually and we see him in his regular form



true, we have seen Gid in his original form if that what your asking for, but if you mean how he'd interact with his powers returned I'd like to see that to.


I'm speaking about the chapter on the plant planet, where Rito carried a weak Lala, where she had a flashback to Gid doing the same for her.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2009)

Gid's true form looks badass and a little like Rito.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 27, 2009)

Since Gid Is as cool as he is, he should be more in this thread so:




Gid's true form



Another thing I started to wonder just how many times Rito have been exposed to fanservice...
How many times he'd seen them naked, how many times he has grouped them, etc etc etc.

Just thinking about it is kinda insane how many times especially considering the reactions he keep using when it "accidently" happen


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2009)

there is no accidents only fated happenings


----------



## burning jazz hat (Apr 27, 2009)

This chapter was prolly the hottest I've seen in a while
though yui's ass a few weeks ago was nice
though I sort of have a problem with this manga. I hate it. and I hate yuuki rito too. So damn much. with a passion. I hate how he seems to fear seeing naked women, and I hate how the manga seems to equate this with being one of the few caring people. I hate everything about him, and he is like the least likeable character ever.
Jesus, even pre-puberty (I'm talking like 11), I would have been happy to see naked laydayz


----------



## GsG (Apr 27, 2009)

^ That's because Rito hasn't been training enough.  He's only like level 8 or 10 right now.

When he's at higher levels like level 80 and beyond, then he's capable of the following and much more:












10 image limit, so those are just a few samples of of his future feats.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Apr 27, 2009)

Wait what is that from


----------



## GsG (Apr 27, 2009)

burning jazz hat said:


> Wait what is that from



Just some images here and there taken from a series of doujins.

The ones I used for the above images are:

[Tsunken] To Ransu (To Love Ru)(C75)
[Tsunken] LOVE CRUSADERS (tolove-ru)


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2009)

As I said, Rito's living the life!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 27, 2009)

Rito is finnaly becoming the true Pimp King  


btw some images


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nadini (Apr 27, 2009)

Hentai thread turning ??!?!?! 

Rito's pimpin', who seriously wouldn't take advantage of living in the same house as lala


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 27, 2009)

GsG said:


> ^ That's because Rito hasn't been training enough.  He's only like level 8 or 10 right now.
> 
> When he's at higher levels like level 80 and beyond, then he's capable of the following and much more:
> 
> ...



Rito ought to reach that level. He can't stay an unwitting idiot for the rest of his puberty.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2009)

Wait Wait wait, Rito needed to be at that level to get Lala come one by level 15 he could get her hell he can get Momo now

Also finally this thread has leveled up to a hentai thread


----------



## Akatora (Apr 27, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Wait Wait wait, Rito needed to be at that level to get Lala come one by level 15 he could get her hell he can get Momo now
> 
> Also finally this thread has leveled up to a hentai thread



no no, not yet it's simply experimentating with the border area(unless you mean any picture from something labled hentai= hentai)

What i mean is if you posted a picture from a porn movie while they were still clothed should it be labled as porn?


So this thread should still not have breached what is allowed to be posted right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2009)

o man , i wish i read japanese, the doushinji with rito on throne looked badass


----------



## Dread (Apr 28, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> o man , i wish i read japanese, the doushinji with rito on throne looked badass


 Both of them have been translated a while ago, but truth to be told I didn't really like them. For comic relief they messed up Yamis face. *sadpanda*


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

I to am interested Dread can i have a link


----------



## Dread (Apr 28, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I to am interested Dread can i have a link



Sent PM.

I feel like I'm stepping into GsGs domain.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks

also GsGs domain is populated by those who have 2 things porn and time


----------



## GsG (Apr 28, 2009)

Dread said:


> I feel like I'm stepping into GsGs domain.



That's perfectly fine, in fact I encourage it.   This way I don't have to go to bump the thread from page 2 and 3 when it should be on page 1 to post the next weeks spoiler images, especially since there is no chapter this week.  To Love-Ru is top tier.  Even the convo thread here agrees.  This way, the thread stays more active. 



noobthemusical said:


> also GsGs domain is populated by those who have 2 things porn and time



Heh, I would be posting hundreds of images in the bath house like I did before if there were a separate subforum in there for all types of hentai so people who get offended by it don't have to stumble in there, but alas there's no such thing, so pm is the way to go in this case. 


Now to post some more images, just because.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 28, 2009)

Dread said:


> Sent PM.
> 
> I feel like I'm stepping into GsGs domain.



I feel like its a cool thing to have two major "contributors" in this thread. The more the "contributions", the merrier right?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys could have one of Lala's inventions in reallity which one would you chose?

Come to think of it it's kinda sick what her inventions could do in the "wrong hands" (it would even be possible to make everyone female so you'd be the only guy around if you wanted... )


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2009)

celine is more efficient raise for 1 year, then let her transfer her love to others one must be patient


----------



## GsG (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm going to be different and say the one she makes in the future that resembles the machine in the Matrix that Tank uses to teach Neo and everyone else various martial arts and other skills in a few seconds.  That way I can learn everything and know exactly what to do in every situation.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 29, 2009)

GsG said:


> That way I can learn everything and know exactly what to do in every situation.


You mean meeting the woman in red?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 29, 2009)

I wouldn't choose a single invention. Although the effects are profound, I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## Dread (Apr 30, 2009)

I can has Riko & Yui.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> I can has Riko & Yui.




That is quite the large picture there, good quallity but wow takes some time to look at.


Anyway since someone linked me to a post on Sankaku i've been going there from time to time(though mostly for the weird news they have, rather than the amount of fanservice they have)

And Yesterday a strange picture showed up that they've now replaced with a more fitting image for the post name(was about 2 19 year olds that bathed one of ems kid in boiled water.... sick)

Anyway regarding the picture it had Lala holding Celine that was breastfeeding on Riko


----------



## Dread (Apr 30, 2009)

Akatora said:


> That is quite the large picture there, good quallity but wow takes some time to look at.
> 
> 
> Anyway since someone linked me to a post on Sankaku i've been going there from time to time(though mostly for the weird news they have, rather than the amount of fanservice they have)
> ...


 Big screen and fast internet do wonders when you search for pictures. But that pictures pretty old, made by Mosha iirc. Great looking too.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

Ahh sweet pic and I think I remember when that first came out.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Apr 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> That's perfectly fine, in fact I encourage it.   This way I don't have to go to bump the thread from page 2 and 3 when it should be on page 1 to post the next weeks spoiler images, especially since there is no chapter this week.  To Love-Ru is top tier.  Even the convo thread here agrees.  This way, the thread stays more active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where could I go about acquiring these good sir


----------



## Akatora (Apr 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> Big screen and fast internet do wonders when you search for pictures. But that pictures pretty old, made by Mosha iirc. Great looking too.



I got a good 21 inch widescreen(if not a little more) and a 8-10 mb connection, though the screen I'm using now is a 16-17 inch one dour to the other pc having trouble connecting to the net after i updated it -_-

but your right a larger screen would help especially since i use the 1024 sized screen on this one(granted it can go to 1400 but it get to small on this screen for my liking)


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> You mean meeting the woman in red?



Yep and I like my women in red "agent free" as well. 



Dread said:


> I can has Riko & Yui.



Ah the remodk65235.png image.  Lovely. 




burning jazz hat said:


> where could I go about acquiring these good sir



I'll pm some image links to you.


----------



## Dread (Apr 30, 2009)

GsG said:


> Ah the remodk65235.png image.  Lovely.


You know, you're not supposed to remember the names of the files.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

that is skill my friend skill


also where is the sig from GsG?


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

Dread said:


> You know, you're not supposed to remember the names of the files.



I'm on that site every day. 



noobthemusical said:


> that is skill my friend skill
> 
> 
> also where is the sig from GsG?



I'm not sure.  It's another image that's found on the same site as the Yui x Riko image that Dread posted.  Nobody in the thread mentioned the name, so I have to do some researching I guess.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

she seems familiar though


----------



## GsG (May 1, 2009)

I still don't know who she is and it doesn't help that I don't have the needed patience to do long searches. 


Well in any case, at least we can all enjoy ourselves to plenty of butt grabbing.


----------



## Dread (May 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Useless stuff.



The pictures good. But the thing that got my attention was your Mio sig. Mio is moe!


----------



## Godot (May 1, 2009)

GsG, you gave into the K-on fandom?


----------



## GsG (May 1, 2009)

I post a new image every day or so.  You could say I like all beautiful and sexy women.  Smooth skin and intoxicating wet sweat.


----------



## Dread (May 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> I post a new image every day or so.  You could say I like all beautiful and sexy women.  Smooth skin and intoxicating wet sweat.


Suuuuuure you do. Just admit you like Mio. :3


----------



## Degauss (May 1, 2009)

Dread said:


> Suuuuuure you do. Just admit you like Mio. :3



He'll just be a fan today. Tomorrow it'll be another girl in his sig. He's a pimp!!


----------



## Degauss (May 3, 2009)

Is fakku down or someting?? I can't access it >.<


----------



## GsG (May 3, 2009)

They're updating their site.......again.


----------



## KLoWn (May 3, 2009)

Degauss said:


> Is fakku down or someting?? I can't access it >.<


It went down last monday for a server/layout change that was supposed to take 2-3 days, evidently it didn't.
The admin said it would be up very soon earlier today on irc, but that's the same shit they've been saying since it went down, so no one knows.


----------



## Degauss (May 3, 2009)

ah ok. Thnx for the input guys


----------



## PPsycho (May 5, 2009)

I keep on checking, but no luck so far. Any info when some new chapter will be out?


----------



## GsG (May 5, 2009)

Spoilers might be out at the earliest 12 hours from now, assuming it's been following the past spoiler release times.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

GsG nice set pal,Yui ftw(she is the hottest from the love ru girls,and Lala ok ) ,about the chap,i think it would be good,Rito will have another random pimp  action  xd


----------



## PPsycho (May 5, 2009)

That's certainly a good information, thanks 

btw i love ur Kotegawa sig

Hope we will see her in the upcoming chapter!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 5, 2009)

Spoilers are already out, this week chapter seems to focus on the Lesbian character Lisa.


----------



## KLoWn (May 5, 2009)

Huh? Who's Lisa? Who am i forgetting?


----------



## GsG (May 5, 2009)

O yeah!! I entirely forgot that Saturday spoiler release.  I'm so very much used to get spoilers from that other spoiler provider that I completely forgot and over looked that leak.  I was wondering what happened when all the other series were getting leaked.  Whoops, sorry. 



No summary or anything; just quick shots. 

Next week should have a color page.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2009)

Ahh I'm just gonna guess and say that on the cover she is fapping to a picture of Rito.


----------



## GsG (May 5, 2009)

Her hand is not in the right place though. 

I thought maybe she was taking a picture of herself with her cell phone to send to Rito, but the angle of the phone is wrong, so that isn't it as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2009)

Well damn, Rito does it again!  Without doing _anything_, he manages to get the Lesbians nice and horny enough to go Bi for him.  

Wonder if he wears Axe?


----------



## Black★Star (May 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> Her hand is not in the right place though.
> 
> I thought maybe she was taking a picture of herself with her cell phone to send to Rito, but the angle of the phone is wrong, so that isn't it as well.



Well I've watched that picture for several minutes and I dont see what you're talking about. She has a phone in her hand? you'll have to forgive my eyesight. I have an eye condition that doesnt allow me to look past semi nude girls. Everything else becomes a blur.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2009)

Nah GsG she is probably starting to Fap and will stream Rito the video


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

if that character you are talking about is one of haruna's friends shes not a lesbian, apparently girls just a lot more hands on in japan, well at least every manga ive seen has the girl who groupes other breast and is not actually lesbian


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2009)

Well to be honest, Kira, we don't necessarily know if Risa and Mio aren't lesbians.  But people like to refer to them as such because they are always playing with other girls.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 6, 2009)

Dread said:


> I can has Riko & Yui.



I'm just gone for a few days and now I almost missed out on this goodie.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well to be honest, Kira, we don't necessarily know if Risa and Mio aren't lesbians.  But people like to refer to them as such because they are always playing with other girls.



cmon Ty, how many harem style mangas have you read. Even none harems, shoujo some times have this stock character the really skinship type girl who always gropes breast. Honestly, the only harem that i can think of off of the top of my head that actually has a lesbian is He is my master, and i dont even know if that would classify as a harem. The point of a harem is to just have all the girls go for the guy, thered be no point to throwing in a lesbian unless ultimately the goal would be to have her fall for the main character.


----------



## Zabuza (May 6, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I'm just gone for a few days and now I almost missed out on this goodie.



That is all nice but i want the one without the girl face on the wrong spots.
-.-
I demand an uncensured version in my PM


----------



## GsG (May 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well damn, Rito does it again!  Without doing _anything_, he manages to get the Lesbians nice and horny enough to go Bi for him.
> 
> Wonder if he wears Axe?



All that's left is for him to hold a bottle of it for mass advertising. 



Black★Star said:


> Well I've watched that picture for several minutes and I dont see what you're talking about. She has a phone in her hand? you'll have to forgive my eyesight. I have an eye condition that doesnt allow me to look past semi nude girls. Everything else becomes a blur.



Don't worry.  One day your peripheral vision will become better. 



noobthemusical said:


> Nah GsG she is probably starting to Fap and will stream Rito the video



Delicious webcam videos. 



Chuck Norris said:


> That is all nice but i want the one without the girl face on the wrong spots.
> -.-
> I demand an uncensured version in my PM



Sent. 



Also someone like Chizuru Honshō from Bleach is a lesbian.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2009)

Hmm theres a lesbian couple in Sailor moon... Not that I read it

also Tomoyo(sp?) from CCS


----------



## GsG (May 6, 2009)

Monkey D. Luffy FC

I don't know if I agree with every name on the list, but it's something.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 6, 2009)

We need less gays and more lesbians


----------



## PPsycho (May 6, 2009)

Good lesbians aren't bad.


Bad lesbians are even better.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> All that's left is for him to hold a bottle of it for mass advertising.



That would be funny if someone asked Rito how he did it, and him giving an evil smirk ("all according to plan") and then holding up the bottle of Axe.  

Someone should draw that!  



Kira U. Masaki said:


> cmon Ty, how many harem style mangas have you read. Even none harems, shoujo some times have this stock character the really skinship type girl who always gropes breast. Honestly, the only harem that i can think of off of the top of my head that actually has a lesbian is He is my master, and i dont even know if that would classify as a harem. The point of a harem is to just have all the girls go for the guy, thered be no point to throwing in a lesbian unless ultimately the goal would be to have her fall for the main character.



Yeah, I know.  But the way trends evolve, what's to say that they aren't really lesbians?   Well Bi at this point.


----------



## Majeh (May 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent.
> 
> 
> 
> Also someone like Chizuru Honshō from Bleach is a lesbian.



can i get nice pic as well..?


----------



## GsG (May 6, 2009)

Majeh said:


> can i get nice pic as well..?



Sent image.


----------



## Dread (May 6, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent image.


Thanks GsG. It's easy to slack around and watch hockey knowing that you'll send people even the pics that I post.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> Kelvin Inman
> 
> I don't know if I agree with every name on the list, but it's something.



i hate to burst your bubble but this list is wrong as hell i stopped reading after black lagoon, none of the characters in angelic layer manga or anime or lesbian, i believe, the ice chick is just the cool girl type that has a lot of girl admires early on in their careers, but i didnt see anything at least in the anime to indicate that

Revy, are you fucking kidding me, she's clearly in love with Rock, thats why she lets him get away with so much stuff, and if Eda is the blond chick the same with her

hell none of them could even be construed that way unless you are really twisted, for kicks a read a little more, Happy Lessons kanna of all people she is in love with chitose, she tries to capture him every chance see gets, the people on that site are really strectching a broke rubber band

the only ones on that list that i can say are credible are blue drops - i believe this is a yuri show, and there are a few others, but id say from what i saw the majority of those characters are either not or unlikely to be lesbian or bi

im trying to figure out whether this site is run by lesbians who are falling pray to the i like to see my ethnicity/race/creed/whatever on tv cause i indentify with them, or just some horny guys who really have their heads in the the clouds

sailor moon is an action show, it did not fall into the criteria i outlined, but you will have a few exceptions

as far as cardcaptor sakura goes, thats a tricky question, tomoko clearly liked sakura to a rather unhealthy degree but its really hard to determine the sexuality of a girl whose that young, besides i even saw an episode where her mother was the same gaga way over sakura, its a hard call; and once again sakura is a magical girl/action style show

i did recall one other character that does fall under my criteria at least temporarily, the girl best friend of the main character from gentleman's alliance/shinsen doumei cross did try to make out with her, but she ultimately ends up with a man


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 7, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent image.



Me too !  !$

If this is a Risa chapter I'm going nuts !


----------



## Dread (May 7, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Me too !  !$
> 
> If this is a Risa chapter I'm going nuts !



Sent. 

Can't wait for the chapter to come out.


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i hate to burst your bubble but this list is wrong as hell i stopped reading after black lagoon, none of the characters in angelic layer manga or anime or lesbian, i believe, the ice chick is just the cool girl type that has a lot of girl admires early on in their careers, but i didnt see anything at least in the anime to indicate that
> 
> Revy, are you fucking kidding me, she's clearly in love with Rock, thats why she lets him get away with so much stuff, and if Eda is the blond chick the same with her
> 
> ...



O I don't necessarily agree very much with the list either.  Once I saw the word "fans", I knew what to expect.   This is simply a fan induced delusional reality which is not to be confused with actuality.


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

Anyway, for some better resolution images now:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

More images:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (May 8, 2009)

_The chapter is not out yet right  ? _


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

The images I just posted come directly from the raw that just came out a few minutes ago.  Considering how late it came out, the scans might not be out at the usual time.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 8, 2009)

Never underestimate a horny translater and typesetter, they can work miracles, you know that GsG


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

> To-LOVE-ru Chapter 146 by Red Hawk & Fallen Angel & KaibaYugi2002
> takadanama on Sun Apr 26, 2009 12:55 am
> 
> Yeah super late release T_T we need moar cleaners for this series... if you want us to release it earlier, why don't you lend a hand? ^^ more people more fun XD
> ...



Come on everybody.  Class participation gets the job done quicker.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 9, 2009)

alas i speak about as much spanish as i do icelandic , luckily a batch release of princess resurrection will tide me over till tomorrow


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2009)

Geez, I read Japanese better than spanish, I'm gonna read the RAW.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2009)

I need boobs, can anyone recomend a good harem or a comdey romance.


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

GsG halp me. Have you been able to find uncensored versions of Ishikeis latest few works (Momo & Nana and the Mikan ones)? I've been trying but with no success.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2009)

Translated chapter 147 !


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sidetext : You and me, we can form a bond.
Wherever you are.

Page 1

Trouble 147 : The Feelings of a girl.

Page 2

Lala : Haaa ! It's Run-chan !
You knew ? She performed this new song with Magical Kyoko-chan !

Rito : Hee ? She's working hard.

Lala : How nice ! Being friend with Kyoko-chan !

Rito : Let's hurry with the shopping, Mikan will get mad if we're late.

Page 3

Peke : About that Lala-sama, you didn't forgot about Magical Kyoko today on TV ?

Lala : Ha ! NO ! I totally forgot !
Rito : Geez ... Hurry up and return home. I'll deal with the shopping myself.
Lala : Thanks a lot Rito ! I LOVE YOU !

Page 4

Guy : Come on, just a little. Come with me.
Risa : You're annoying. I already told you, I'm not interested in guys like you.
Guy : Don't say that ...
Risa : Yuuki ?

Page 5

Risa : Haaa Darling ! <3 You're late !
Rito : Huh ?
Risa : Momioka ? Wai ... What ?
Guy : Damn, she waited her boyfriend.

Page 6

Risa : Haa, you saved me.
Rito : What was that anyway ?
Risa : This skirt chaser guy got me. I didn't know what to do.
Thank you, Yuuki.
Rito : Well, then I'm on my way.
Risa : Wait !

Page 7

Risa : Come with me, think of it as an expression of gratitude from me.
Rito : What's that place ?
Risa : Whatever, get in !

Mio : Welcome !

Page 8

Mio : Huh ? Risa and Yuuki together ? That's a rare sight.
Rito : Sa ... Sawada ? What's with thoses clothes ?
Risa : Hehe ... Surprised ? There are people with unusual tastes, you know.
Mio : Relax yourself here, Oniichan !
Rito : O .. Oniichan ?
Risa : It's "this" type of place, after all.

Page 9

Risa : There, eat. It's my treat.
Rito : Ho ... Thanks.
Risa : A date with Rito ? I never imagined that day would come.
Rito : Date ? This is not a date !
Risa : You wouldn't want a date with me ? why ?
Rito : Well, no ... I mean ...
Risa : Yuuki ... Honestly, how far Lala-chii and you went ?

Page 10

Rito : What the hell are you talking about ?
Risa : So ...Not very far, he ...
Risa : This is a total waste ! You're living under the same roof, you could everything you want.
Rito : Everything ?
Risa : Lala-chii is a good girl. But she's still acting like a child.
So if you take the lead and act like an adult ... in body and mind ...
Rito : You're just being weird here !
Risa : Hahahaha !

Page 11

Risa : What ? Look it's already night.
Rito : Right.
Well, then I'm going home. Thanks for the treat.
Risa : Hee ?
Risa : You'd let a weak and lonely girl returning home by herself by night ?
Please walk with me until home.
Rito : Haa ?

Page 12

Rito : Are we still far from your house ?
Risa : Just a little bit.
Rito : Why did we took this way ?
Risa : Because It's a shortcut.

Page 13

Risa : Here ! It's my home !
Rito : Aaa ... Then ... Then I'm on my ...
Risa : Wait !
Risa : You never came here, I'll show you inside.
Come on, just for a coffee.
Rito : No ... I ... Huh

Page 14

Risa : And this is my room !
Rito : But there's nobody home ...
Risa : Both of them are at work, so they'll be here later.
Rito : I see ... Well I won't bother ...
Rito : Wai ...

Page 15

Risa : You know... You don't have to be in a hurry.
Risa : You too ... On the way here, your heart throbbed fast, right ?
Rito : Mo ... Mo ...Momioka !?

Page 16

Risa : Me too ... I see nobody here in this discrit.
Sometimes I even feel lonely at night.
It's ok. I'll teach you the basics, before Lala-chii ...

Page 17

Risa : You can test with me ...
Risa : He ... He ...
Rito : No ! NO ! This is not ...

Page 18

Rito : No, NO, NO !
Risa : Huhuhu ...
Rito : Hahaha ? Cute ! So this all the reaction I get from a man ?
Risa : We had the mood and everything.

Page 19

Rito : "Thank you for helping me killing time" my ass.
That Momioka ... mocking me like that.

Rito : A mail from Momioka ?

Mail : To my darling. When you'll feel brave enough, come to my home anytime ! <3

Rito : If that's not teasing then what is it ?

Mikan : You're awfully late Rito, and what about the shopping ?

Sidetext : Was she serious or just teasing me ? Troubles even today, and the night comes.




Have fun, I had translating this myself.

Did I told you how much Risa is awesome ? That' she's my fav char.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2009)

He should have hit that shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> He should have hit that shit.



Totally agree !
Risa is the hottest !


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2009)

And with little effort he could probably get a threesome.


----------



## Tempest (May 9, 2009)

What grade is this kid in again???


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Rito is 17 right now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2009)

I think I did a good job here, I'm not used to translate TLR !


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Risa seems like she was only half-kidding with Rito 
And even though Mio likes cosplay, the whole Oni-chan part combined with the maid cafe just didn't seem right or as moe as I thought it would...it's probably because Mio was the one doing it.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Yeah.  Translations are not always literal, but sometimes changed up to match our methods of speech.  Like saying How are you and What's up.  Getting the main idea across is what's important.

O and Dread, about those new Ishikei images, since they just recently came out and I even saw another one come out, they're still in the process of being decensored.  Those white lines can be annoying, but someone will remove them soon.


Moe Moe Kyun!


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

Yay, first one uncensored.  And I censored it with giant Luka heads just for you.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2009)

Rito is the luckiest s.o.b in manga history.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

remodk66169.png and mr10110.png eh?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 9, 2009)

RITO U GONNA GET RA- aww crap...

well... at least even if she doesn't show any serious feelings for Rito... it's obvious that she's attracted...


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Risa seems like she was only half-kidding with Rito
> And even though Mio likes cosplay, the whole Oni-chan part combined with the maid cafe just didn't seem right or as moe as I thought it would...it's probably because Mio was the one doing it.



Risa is always horny and waiting.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2009)

Damn that risa cover MUST get a colo !  !


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> remodk66169.png and mr10110.png eh?


Actually the Luka picture is from a wallpaper from 4chan so i wouldn't know the real filename. But I guess I'm trusting you on this one.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Dread said:


> Actually the Luka picture is from a wallpaper from 4chan so i wouldn't know the real filename. But I guess I'm trusting you on this one.



Well you have those moe-ren websites so you can always check them out as well. 



Also, yes I also hope that cover gets colored as well.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Dread another one was just uncensored and released if you want to know. 

The one where Mikan is getting it from behind.

remodk66199.png


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> Well you have those moe-ren websites so you can always check them out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yes I also hope that cover gets colored as well.


Heh.

I actually started vectoring the picture but I quit after about 10 minutes of work realising that somebody would do it faster and better than I could. And I would probably get bored halfway through...

I mean, I started doing this a couple of months ago but I still haven't gotten around actually finishing the lineart and coloring it. 

Edit: Oh, nice. Thanks.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

I remember vectoring with Adobe Illustrator while I was in college for Game Art, Game Design, Computer Graphics.  Tedious, tedious, tedious work. 

Good job on that vector though.


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2009)

one word to describe this chap


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOT!!!!





And I wouldn't mind it if someone would pass along that uncensored mikan pic


----------



## BVB (May 9, 2009)

Damn, I'm so envious of Rito.. 

Every girl wants him, but he's so damn shy ..


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> I remember vectoring with Adobe Illustrator while I was in college for Game Art, Game Design, Computer Graphics.  Tedious, tedious, tedious work.
> 
> Good job on that vector though.


Thanks. 

I rather like vectoring when I have nothing else to do. But lately I just haven't had any time. And I just hate doing the eyes, I'm horrible at them. That's partly why I haven't even tried to make any time to vector. But try vectoring with photoshop like I do, when I finish my vectors I usually notice I have around 1000 shape layers. It's rather annoying to find the shape I need to edit in the end. Of course I could just add to the shape but for some reason I have to enable it each time I make new points with pen tool so it's rather annoying.

Smoke: Sent the pictures.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

I was taught to use the pen tool whenever possible.  Tremendously tedious, but very accurate in the end.  They said don't use short-cuts and be a professional.  My wrist doesn't support me doing that though.


----------



## Dread (May 9, 2009)

Pen Tool+Convert Point Tool=Win. As simple as that.


----------



## Tempest (May 9, 2009)

It looked like she was messing around at first, then when she got Rito in the bed it was like oh baby.

Then the text message at the end.

Yeah, she wants it.


----------



## Majeh (May 9, 2009)

Dam this kid has problems. To say no to that when your already in the bed and shes practically begging for it, that is just depressing.

Also can i get the mikan pic plz.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, Risa definitely wanted action.  

After this chapter, I think we can safely say that Risa's been around the block a few times.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Dam this kid has problems. To say no to that when your already in the bed and shes practically begging for it, that is just depressing.
> 
> Also can i get the mikan pic plz.



Alright I sent the images that have been decensored so far. 

Nothing new has come in yet, but it's only a matter of time until more decensored images come in.


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2009)

Odd cause they didn't update the main page with it last time I checked.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

They always put a listing of it to the right under Recent Updates well before they get the chance to put it on the left hand side with the daily updates.

Although at the end of each chapter, there's a page reserved for the next chapter:

Link removed

In this case they tell you to go back to the page when the chapter is released.

Since it takes a bit of time for them to update the main page with a link to go to the next chapter, the new chapter is generally uploaded before news of it is posted on the main site.

So overall it's best to go to the yet to be released chapter page and refresh the page every so often if you really, really want to check out the chapter as soon as possible (in terms of One Manga standards).


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2009)

Hmmmmm I feel like an important scene was missing from that chapter.


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Depending on Risa's popularity, uncensored images might pop up to help fill that gap you feel is missing.


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> They always put a listing of it to the right under Recent Updates well before they get the chance to put it on the left hand side with the daily updates.
> 
> Although at the end of each chapter, there's a page reserved for the next chapter:
> 
> ...



Well I've been waiting for the chapter now I get it.
I also hope they put the Kannagi chapter for this week soon as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Risa definitely wanted action.
> 
> After this chapter, I think we can safely say that Risa's been around the block a few times.



She did take Harunas Virginity, what you know its true


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2009)

GsG said:


> Depending on Risa's popularity, uncensored images might pop up to help fill that gap you feel is missing.



Excellent


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2009)

Another girl falls for Rito and of course he is all nervous as fuck. He needs to man up already.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2009)

Momo and Risa need to team up and teach him how it works.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 10, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Another girl falls for Rito and of course he is all nervous as fuck. He needs to man up already.



Dont'cha know, it's all an act.   

He's just playing innocent to get the girls to fall for him.  And when they are all under his control, we will see the real Rito going, "Just as planned!  "


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2009)

it was actually a decent chapter, though i wonder how much of that was to make fun of him and how much was serious


----------



## Zabuza (May 10, 2009)

I think there will never be another Manga where so many guys would give everything to be the main character.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2009)

_Man if Rito was a real person, I would beat the shit out of him everyday until he fucked any of the girls (Minus Mikan :ho)_


----------



## Zabuza (May 10, 2009)

Just to think where in this world would we be having a bath and suddenly such a hot girl lands on your bathtub, naked, over you,  and is willing to let you fuck her as you please?

Really, I want to be Rito -.-


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2009)

Imagine, 
Have sex you bastard Have Sex *punch*
Bitch what are you gonna do when you get home?!?

Rito: Get my wounds treated

After THAT

Rito: Study
*Headbutt*
NO what are you gonna do

Rito: Do my chores
*Judo throw*
No What are you Gonna do

Rito: I don't Know

Listen to you Penis you know what you will do

Rito: Have Sex with Lala, Momo, Nana and Mikan

Oh shit! He gets it he gets it he is a man

Wait we need to ask one last thing, How will you have sex

Rito: All at the same time, fivesome

Every guy present


----------



## KLoWn (May 10, 2009)

Risa wanted that cock soo bad, too bad Rito's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2009)

Looks like we get color pages next week. I can't remember if this will be for the anniversary or not. I don't think To-Love-Ru got pages for it yet.


----------



## Nadini (May 10, 2009)

page 17, panel 2, are those multiple 'kiss' kanji?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

Rito is so fail, all the bitches are falling for him,and he  acts like a scared pussy,go die ass


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 10, 2009)

Well, at least Rito is not Junta from DNA2.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

god.... they should make lala making a machine which turns rito into a manly man for atleast one chap.


----------



## Nightmare (May 10, 2009)

_But they already did that 

Rito was acting like a total pimp that chapter 

He even freaked Yami out :ho 
_


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> I think there will never be another Manga where so many guys would give everything to be the main character.



wow, you dont really read much harem do you, i like to love ru, but its about close to the standard as you get

there are many more characters much more enviable than rito


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2009)

People have to remember if Harem leads got laid on the regular basis that they should it would turn into a Hentai manga.


----------



## GsG (May 10, 2009)

Another Mikan image was decensored earlier on today in case anyone wanted to know.
A Kotegawa image was just cleaned up of text and stuff around the image since you can clearly see her nipples through her wet shirt, so no decensoring really needed to be done there.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 11, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Imagine,
> Have sex you bastard Have Sex *punch*
> Bitch what are you gonna do when you get home?!?
> 
> ...



Lulz. This Guy = Awesome.
/repd


----------



## Tempest (May 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Another Mikan image was decensored earlier on today in case anyone wanted to know.
> A Kotegawa image was just cleaned up of text and stuff around the image since you can clearly see her nipples through her wet shirt, so no decensoring really needed to be done there.



What?? Where?!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 11, 2009)

Rito? That's one goofy name for a male lead, pards.

But I might get into this.


----------



## Slacker (May 11, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Rito? That's one goofy name for a male lead, pards.
> 
> But I might get into this.



Do it.

I got into it like a year ago and got addicted.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 11, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> Rito is so fail, all the bitches are falling for him,and he  acts like a scared pussy,go die ass



Although he is enviable, his pussy personality is what annoys me a bit. It's sad that we only saw him man-up in one chapter. 

@ GSG: Dude! Where are those images?


----------



## Dread (May 11, 2009)

Tempest said:


> What?? Where?!


Sent pictures.


----------



## Nightmare (May 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow, you dont really read much harem do you, i like to love ru, but its about close to the standard as you get
> 
> there are many more characters much more enviable than rito


_This is true 

Besides the fact every girl has something about her body only a model should have, Rito is fairly standard 

I mean really

Only Lala really goes for him (Then again thats all I would be content with ) and she definitely has that best body  
_


----------



## GsG (May 11, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Although he is enviable, his pussy personality is what annoys me a bit. It's sad that we only saw him man-up in one chapter.
> 
> @ GSG: Dude! Where are those images?



Sent images.

Also sent site to where you can compare the different images that came from Ishikei's set so you can look at all the images and know which ones to look out for if they're decensored.  Some of them are already decensored from the start and some already been decensored, but just not mentioned since they were drawn earlier and mentioned earlier in the thread.

Regardless, I'm collecting images like usual and once my image pack reaches 1000, then I'll offer the updated pack again.  I might even include some cg sets in the package as well (not counting them in the total 1000 images).


----------



## Akatora (May 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wow, you dont really read much harem do you, i like to love ru, but its about close to the standard as you get
> 
> there are many more characters much more enviable than rito



I'm kinda curious to which Harem series you would be referring to
(still being a shounen so they can be compared with to love ru)

there should be some but i find it kinda hard to recall anyone experiencing as many "situations" as Rito
Especially because they're "accidents"


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent images.
> 
> Also sent site to where you can compare the different images that came from Ishikei's set so you can look at all the images and know which ones to look out for if they're decensored.  Some of them are already decensored from the start and some already been decensored, but just not mentioned since they were drawn earlier and mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> Regardless, I'm collecting images like usual and once my image pack reaches 1000, then I'll offer the updated pack again.  I might even include some cg sets in the package as well (not counting them in the total 1000 images).



While the image doesn't interest me, the site where you can compare images does interest me.


----------



## GsG (May 11, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> While the image doesn't interest me, the site where you can compare images does interest me.



Well the link itself is just to an image gallery site (Danbooru) that sorts out Ishikei's To Love Ru images that are mostly "censored".  There aren't any of the new decensored images on there, so it's not as much of a direct comparison on the site where you can look at both the censored and uncensored images side by side.  You're mostly comparing what's on the site to the saved images that are retrieved from the decensoring image boards that are sent via pm to you.

Really though the censoring itself are just thin white lines barely covering the female genitals and this pointless thin white line covering maybe like 5% of the guy's genitals.  The main decensoring of the females have been done as the rest of the images just have the pointless male censoring which no one is going to care nearly as much about since they're going to be too busy looking at the females.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I'm kinda curious to which Harem series you would be referring to
> (still being a shounen so they can be compared with to love ru)
> 
> there should be some but i find it kinda hard to recall anyone experiencing as many "situations" as Rito
> Especially because they're "accidents"



okay id rather be any of the following characters rather than rito:
note the original comment was stricly about being enviable about rito, and situations just happened to be one thing that happened in this manga, but you can be enviable for other reasons


Tenchi - his harem is currently around 7, ryoko and washu attempt to seduce him every chance they get, uh and unlike rito hes a Royalty and b a friggin God character

Seina from Tenchi GXP - very similar to tenchi accept he got all 8 girls as his wives, hes 4th in line to the throne , and oh yea hes got a badass mecha, and many situations

Ataru Moroboshi (Urusei Yatsura)- well quite frankly his selection are much better, Lum > Lala, plus the snow chick is the best of any of the characters , and i would also rate the raven princess above any of the toloveru girls, and then there are arguably 2 or 3 others, i havent finished the series to know for sure, this ones got situations as well

Jing from King of Bandit - this guy is basically the james bond of the anime word, he gets a women almost every episode, and o yea hes the king of bandits

Toga from Gravion - Sandman's daughter and the Feisty Female pilot in the second season top all of the female leads in opinion, and although less situations occur, hes also a badass mech pilot, and an adopted son of like the richest guy in the universe so for all intense purposes he can do nothing, plus hes intelligence although navive versus rito who is the typical stupid shonene lead 

Negi - 20 something girls tops whatever rito has, plus as he gets older if the pairing doesnt get sorted out a lot more situations will arise, and he actually scores in the end because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



its confirmed that Chao is his descendant 


, situations abound

Hanuyako Maids Tai - if you want situations, first of the main character has several hundred girls, 3 alone may have forced him into sex anyway because thats there job they are paid for , not to mention his a bazillionaire , anyone asked for situations 

Chitose from Happy Lesson - see the last episode of the last season , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the main girls agree to be his wives with no infighting , this is one of the smoothest endings i have seen




and im too lazy to explain myself but i would also rather be any of these guys as well

lead from Maburaho
lead from Magikano
Lupin
Naruto
Ichigo
Taikobo from Houshin Engi
Claus Valca from Last Exile
Tsukene from R Vamp
Loki from mythical detective
Kyon from Haruhi Suziyma
Kazuma from Kazuma no Stigma
Parn from Record of Lodoss War
Goku - id fucking crush Gid with my pinky finger
Mr. Despair

there are many others but i cant possible remeber on the spot all of the anime i have seen, and if you ask why some of those guys are on the list, some are on the list because their respective skills make them badasses that trumps being an idiot with a bunch of girls, or their respective female counter parts trump the respective to love ru leads

but i mean in the end you dont have to get past one, Rito is a poor man's Tenchi - lets see her
alien girl friend check (all vs. all lala/run/momo/nana/GD)
girls trying to fuck him check (Ryoko/Washu vs blonde hair girl from last chapter) - note i meant in this case the girls were pursuers 
one or more girls part of rulers of the known universe/galaxy check (Jurians vs Gid and his crew)


----------



## GsG (May 11, 2009)

^ Lol *reps*

Well someone submitted a request for the cover of the latest chapter to receive coloring, but that's no guarantee.  Not every image is approved.  Hopefully it is though.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 11, 2009)

That's an interesting list of harems there. I'm gonna check 'em out on my downtime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 11, 2009)

indeed, i still have many more to watch myself, look im not saying if i could be rito id turn it down, but im just saying if the magical genie of animeland was like look son you can be any one anime/manga character theres others id chose


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 11, 2009)

I catch your drift man. 

As enviable as Rito is for attracting girls despite being an idiot and a klutz, there are other lucky fellas out there too with some redeeming factors that eclipse Rito's. Hopefully, the author would add another redeeming factor that'll add some more credibility to his character. Being an all around nice guy is one thing, but it just doesn't cut it imo.


----------



## Akatora (May 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay id rather be any of the following characters rather than rito:
> note the original comment was stricly about being enviable about rito, and situations just happened to be one thing that happened in this manga, but you can be enviable for other reasons
> 
> 
> ...




Seem like a fair reasoning, I just found it strange when you started mentioning none Harem series main characters.
I assume you haven't thought about the struggles each character have to pass? I mean even if you were Goku would you be able to train enough to be able to fight the guys when needed? would you be able to handle Chichi etc etc etc


Didn't get that far into Tenchi, Kinda got stuck somewhere around ep 5, alot of power in that series yeah.

I still don't recall the ecchiness being as high in Tenchi as it is in To love ru, but the offscreen stuff might be higher or later in the series.


anyway if for best player I'd give it to Kintaro from Golden Boy though it isn't a Shounen.

Question however is how the girls would act upon seeing each other...(he play the fool, but he is the genius)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2009)

yea, i figured the original person who made the comment held a harem situation like rito's as the highest, so i threw in a few non harem, but truth be told you could get anyone you wanted if you were say Goku or Lupin in my opinion 

As for the leveling, ill be goku at the end of DBGT when hes fused with the eternal dragon and no longer requires any training, and by the way id take bulma instead of chichi 

dude in tenchi you have a scene where Washu jerks off Tenchi, i dont know how much more ecchiness you need, and by the way she also offers to use her mouth or breast in addition to her hand

i couldnt do kintaro he has done some rather questionable things especially the rubbing his face on the toliet bowl


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

2 things

Yeah there are better people to be than Rito in harem mangas, or other mangas in general

and 2

GsG is saw your sig, while I was posting in the FMA anime thread and had to say  , but the coloring doesn't seem to do the picture justice.


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

Yes there's more than one manga where a harem ending is possible.  That being said, Rito is not the only option here.



I'm still experimenting around.  That image was far too low quality so I'll wait for when someone does a higher resolution one.

In the mean time, here's some pantyhose pulling.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

Ahh thats the ticket


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea, i figured the original person who made the comment held a harem situation like rito's as the highest, so i threw in a few non harem, but truth be told you could get anyone you wanted if you were say Goku or Lupin in my opinion
> 
> As for the leveling, ill be goku at the end of DBGT when hes fused with the eternal dragon and no longer requires any training, and by the way id take bulma instead of chichi
> 
> ...



Damn. I've only watched Tenchi Muyo and Tenchi in Tokyo. Those must be the OAV's if I'm correct.


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

Chapter 148 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Images (Cont.)_ 










*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 




- Saki invites everyone to repay them for previously helping her
- the butler's name is Arashiyama
- Oshizu, Lisa and Mio were invited but didn't come since it was short notice
- Run still plots to embarrass Lala and convinces Saki to help her, saying everyone will worship her and chant "Saki-sama!"
- The girls spend most of the time in the bath arguing about breasts
- Run tries to sabotage the bath but Celine bumps into her
- Saruyama wants to spy on the girls again but Yui (with Celine on her shoulder) stops him
- the black cat is noticed by Yami two times: before she goes to the bath and after the butler is shot





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 




Lol.  Fanservice with plot twist at end.  Okay, okay, we're getting somewhere at least. 

What's up with the shooting though?  Reminds me of that episode of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya where they're on that island.  Hmmm.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2009)

*Black Cat GENEIUS*

so much fanservice my hands went weak when i though about the uncensored version of this...


Despite no spoilers This will at best make it harder to guess what the chapter is about

EDIT POST 903 because I cant remember what post 900 was


----------



## Dread (May 13, 2009)

Yay, Black Cat. Now we just need Train to appear as an intergalactic assassin.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 13, 2009)

99.9% fanservice and 0.1% plot seems like the usual awesome chapter.


----------



## Jugger (May 13, 2009)

black cat shot the butler


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2009)

If the butler didn't do it then black cat did


----------



## Majeh (May 13, 2009)

Will there ever be plot develpoment or is it just going to be mostly fan service.? Not saying theres anything wrong with fan service, im just sayin i like to see a developing plot cause i sometimes get bored with just random no plot chapters. Example: Girl Saurus.


----------



## Akatora (May 13, 2009)

Strange, It's almost like To love ru have gotten serious 0o

and fanservice as usual


----------



## Nightmare (May 13, 2009)

_Girls Saurus and Girls Saurus DX is awesome  _


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Girls Saurus and Girls Saurus DX is awesome  _



Quote for the truth


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2009)

Though an overall plot is nice, but hey long as you got some great fanservice!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet the butler's okay, after all this isn't really the serious type of manga.   He probably was peaking on the girls and his old heart couldn't take all the awesome nakedness and he fainted.  

And of course the bullet wound isn't a bullet wound.   Probably someone shot him with a paint gun.




Yui!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yay, Black Cat. Now we just need Train to appear as an intergalactic assassin.



It'll be interesting if it does happen. TLR has made references to Black Cat in numerous occassions.


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

Lol if Lala ever creates an invention that combines both the Black Cat and To Love-Ru universes together for a crossover.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2009)

It may be farfetched, but for all we know, the author might introduce an intergalactic assassin. Although the assassin's name is not Train, the assassin will bear a resemblance to Train. It's the same thing that they did to Zastin since he does resemble Creed Diskenth.


----------



## Majeh (May 13, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Girls Saurus and Girls Saurus DX is awesome  _



Yes its awesome, thats why i read it. But i would just like for the plot to progress once in a while.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2009)

Kyoko is that girl who likes train, not saya the other one


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2009)

It's funny how Train would "deflect" her attacks by using a Cat in the anime.


----------



## Slacker (May 13, 2009)

GsG said:


> Lol if Lala ever creates an invention that combines both the Black Cat and To Love-Ru universes together for a crossover.



You're lacking the usual To Love-Ru set, what happened?


----------



## Slacker (May 13, 2009)

That one, I approve.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Yes its awesome, thats why i read it. But i would just like for the plot to progress once in a while.



def. girl sarus hasnt progressed since like the first few chapters


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

Swine Flu said:


> That one, I approve.





Immortal Flame said:


> That set deserves





Ban_Mido said:


> Ryofu is better








Kira U. Masaki said:


> def. girl sarus hasnt progressed since like the first few chapters



I dare say some mangas just aren't meant for much story progression.  Although I'm sure there'll be come eventually.



Finally Risa's cover page was colored.  I'll wear that set next.


----------



## Raviene (May 14, 2009)

just caught up and it really needs to have some plot... all these random chapters are making my head hurt...

but i think they're doing this to make Rito's feelings go 50/50 b/n the 2 girls...then Haruna confesses w/c then would make Rito unable to give any answer then maybe the PLOT continues (wishful thinking i guess)

and i think its time for them to go to planet Deviluke ( i think Rito's gonna be a REALLY REALLY big celebrity there IF they DO go )


----------



## HugeGuy (May 14, 2009)

GsG said:


>



I want a Kanu one instead.


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I want a Kanu one instead.



Maybe next week like on Tuesday or something. 


This weekend's sets will be the following two images (posting them in advance since I might as well provide more content):

Yes I also like to prepare in advance so I'm not rushing.





I still have to render the top one and re-size both of them though.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2009)

Despite the lack  of nudeity in the first picture I like it more as it has this subtle cutness about it... I mean it lack TITAYS


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Despite the lack  of nudeity in the first picture I like it more as it has this subtle cutness about it... I mean it lack TITAYS






You shouldn't have said TITAYS because now they've woken up.


----------



## Slacker (May 14, 2009)

Nice roses.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 14, 2009)

Clothes > Nude.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 14, 2009)

GsG said:


> Maybe next week like on Tuesday or something.
> 
> 
> This weekend's sets will be the following two images (posting them in advance since I might as well provide more content):
> ...



Oh god my Risa !


----------



## Majeh (May 14, 2009)

GsG i would like that image.


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

Majeh said:


> GsG i would like that image.



Are you talking about the Oshizu image?   It's the only one that's nude.  Well that and my sig.  Everything else is on display already.  I guess I can send the Hakufu Sonsaku image as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2009)

Pretty flowers


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 15, 2009)

I liked that dress up there.


----------



## GsG (May 15, 2009)

For those who are too impatient to just wait for scans, here's the raw: 

Pg 01
Pg 02
Pg 03
Pg 04
Pg 05
Pg 06
Pg 07
Pg 08
Pg 09
Pg 10
Pg 11
Pg 12
Pg 13
Pg 14
Pg 15
Pg 16
Pg 17
Pg 18
Pg 19
Pg 20
Pg 21


----------



## Majeh (May 15, 2009)

I wish i could rep you GsG but i have to spread the wealth. lol. Nice siggy, may i have plz


----------



## GsG (May 15, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I wish i could rep you GsG but i have to spread the wealth. lol. Nice siggy, may i have plz



Sent. 


Edit:  Darn no scans yet.


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

The hell with this.  I'm going to attempt to translate the chapter myself.

Yeah I know it's sloppy and choppy, but I don't care.   It at least attempts to get the idea across.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 1:

To Love-Ru Chapter 148: Silent Island

(Cover text: A hot summer.  Your hot breath of life pursues me.)


Page 2:

(Side text: If we're talking about summer, then we're talking about resorts!)

Saki: Hoho hoho ho! (Arrogant laughing.)


Page 3:

Saki: Welcome!

Saki: This is the Tenjouin Summer Family House!!

Lala:  Waah! (She's just impressed.)


Page 4:

Butler:  Saki-sama has lots of friends.  They are all welcomed.

Yui:  Who are you?

Butler: I am the butler that is in charge of this mansion, my name is Arashiyama.

Arashiyama: I will ensure that your stay here in the beach (resort) will be a pleasant one.  If you need something, don’t hesitate in calling me.

Yui:  Ah… th..thank you for your kindness (hospitality).

Lala:  We’re in your care!!

Rito (thoughts): I was a bit worried when we received Tenjouin-senpai's invitation, but now that this person is here, I feel more relaxed.


Page 5:

Lala:  Thank you for inviting us Saki!

Saki:  I had to pay you back for the favor when you helped me out that one time.  The Tenjouin always return the favors.

Saki:  With this we’re even.

Lala:  Ok.

Saki:  Good Arashiyama!  Take them to their rooms.

Arashiyama:  Yes, Saki-sama.


Page 6:

Lala:  I would have liked it if Risa, Mio and Oshizu-chan came along as well.

Haruna:  We were notified at the last minute, it’s a shame.

Run:  Saki-senpai!

Saki:  Ah… but if it isn’t Run.

Saki:  It’s been a long time since we’ve seen each other.

Run:  Hehehe… same here, senpai.


Page 7:


Run:  By the way, senpai!  

Run:  Did you bring Lala here to make fun of her (bully her)?

Saki:  Eh?

Run:   Don’t you think this is a good opportunity?

Run:  A good strategy would be to embarrass her in front of everyone.

Run:  And when she’s in her worst moment, you comfort her with your kindness and experience…

[Imaginary scene]

Lala:  Saki… there is no doubt that you are truly a queen.

Rito, Saruyama, Haruna:  Saki-sama, you’re the best!!

[/Imaginary scene]

Saki:  It wouldn’t be wrong…  (Kind of like as long as it’s not too bad, it would be okay.)

Run:  Right?

Rin and Aya:  Saki-sama…


Page 8:

Mikan:  Waaah.  What a pretty view.

Yami:  You look very happy, Mikan.

Mikan:  Of course.

Mikan:  Going on a trip with many people is exciting.  Don’t you think so?

Yami:  If you say so…


Page 9:

Mikan:  Yami-san, would you like to take a bath with me before dinner time?

Yami:  A bath?  Sounds good…

Mikan:  Good, then let’s go!

*  The mutha freaking black cat appears!
*  (The black cat and Yami look at each other.)


Page 10:

Yui:  Fuu… (*Sigh of relief)

Yui:  There is no doubt that large baths are very gratifying (rewarding).

Lala:  You’re right.


Page 11:

Nana:  Kotegawa… you’ve got a good chest (indirectly talking about breasts)…

Yui:  Heh?

Nana:  What did you do to get them like that?

Yui:  How did I what?!  What kinds of questions are you asking Nana-chan!!

Haruna:  I too would like to know…

Yui:  You too Sairenji-san?


Page 12:

Lala:  Now that you mention it, it looks like your breasts (Lala bluntly says breasts) have gotten bigger from when we first got to know each other.

Yui:  Le…leave me alone, Lala-san!!

Momo:  You’re still a little girl, Nana.

Momo:  What’s wrong?  Are you worried about your chest (indirectly talking about breasts)?


Page 13:

Nana:  It makes me so mad to hear you tell me that like that!!

Momo:  Ah?  I didn’t mean to say it to get you upset like that.

Lala:  Hey you two.  Stop fighting.

Lala:  It doesn’t matter how your breasts (again says it directly) are.

Mikan:  I wouldn’t feel comfortable if I were to join in on this conversation…

Yami:  If I… could use my transformation… I would… (Basically Yami could use her transformation powers to increase the size of her breasts to then be confident enough to get in the conversation.)


Page 14:

Saki:  Run!  Do you have a good idea on what sort of prank we should play on Lala?

Run:  Fufu…  I went out and bought the perfect item from the Milky Way Postal Service.  (Basically she went out and bought another strange item from that place she always buys things from.)

Run:  Tada!!  I present Awawa Soap!!

Run:  If we use this, then huge bubbles will come out and everyone will be very scared!!

*Awawa is a made up word coming from “awa” that means bubbles in Japanese.  You know like awa awa no ni, Califa’s devil fruit.   Mmmmmm Califa x Nami.

Celine:  Mauu Uuuuh  (Baby noises)

Run:  Eh?


Page 15:

Run:  Kyah!

Run:  What is this girl playing with?!

Run:  Ah.

Run:  Hyaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

Run:  I can’t see anything!

Saki:  Help.

Rin and Aya:  Saki-sama…


Page 16:

The weather is acting strange…

Saruyama:  Rito…

Saruyama:  It seems that the girls are taking a bath…

Rito:  Eh?

Rito:  Ah yeah… for our turn we have to wait until after dinner.

Saruyama:  I wasn’t talking about that!!

Saruyama:  Let’s go peek!!!

Rito:  Hah?!


Page 17:

Saruyama:  Kenichi Saruyama is quick to accomplish his goal!!  (He thinks he’s so bad or something. )

Rito:  Hey Saruyama, wait a minute!

Rito:  Maybe this isn’t such a good idea…

Saruyama:  I know… if I go there I will see hell.

Saruyama:  However Rito, men only look for one thing in this life.  

Saruyama:  It is heaven, but in this case BREASTS!!

Saruyama:  If this means that after we see them, we experience hell, then I don’t care!!  Let’s go Rito!!

Rito:  Me too?!


Page 18:

Yui:  Where are you both going?

Saruyama: …

Saruyama:  N…no, nothing, it’s just that Rito was talking about how [seeking] breasts is every man’s adventure (dream) again…

Rito:  What?!

Rito:  Liar, the one who said that was you, Saruyama!!

Saruyama:  *whistling*


Page 19:  

Yui:  So, adventure (dream), eh, Yuuki-kun?

Rito:  I didn’t say that!!

*Bang*

Rito:  Uwah.

Yui:  Kyah!?


Page:  20

Yui:  W…what was that noise…

Rito:  A gunshot?

Lala:  Rito!  What happened?

Rito:  Lala!

Rito:  It sounds like it came from the hall…

Lala:  Let’s go look.

Rito:  !!


Page 21:

Rito:  T…this is… Arashiyama-san?!

Rito: …

* Black Cat and Yami look at each other*

*Top side text – What does this event mean?

* Bottom side text – A beginning of a maze of problems?!

To Love-Ru 148
End


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 16, 2009)

oh snap lala looks hot in that first scan. Might beat kotegawa now...


----------



## CoonDawg (May 16, 2009)

DAYUM NAY-CHA, YOU SCARY!

Rep to the person who can guess the reference.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2009)

Saruyama has conviction we should all worship

He should have said "Even if  my path leads me to hell as a man I can't turn back, Because TITAYS or Death are the only options"

Also
Black cat FTW

Also
Hot chapter, and I'm calling it lala is also Bi


----------



## Dread (May 16, 2009)

Gogo Mighty Morphin' Powe- Train. Mark my words, Train is an intergalactic assassin that can transform into a cat. And no, I didn't even notice the TITAYS since there was actually a story in this chapter.


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> DAYUM NAY-CHA, YOU SCARY!
> 
> Rep to the person who can guess the reference.



LOL



noobthemusical said:


> Saruyama has conviction we should all worship
> 
> He should have said "Even if  my path leads me to hell as a man I can't turn back, Because TITAYS or Death are the only options"
> 
> ...



It's good that Lala might be bi though since that way she won't mind at all when Rito is having his harem with all the girls. 



Dread said:


> Gogo Mighty Morphin' Powe- Train. Mark my words, Train is an intergalactic assassin that can transform into a cat. And no, I didn't even notice the TITAYS since there was actually a story in this chapter.



Heh, maybe there will actually be an arc with a boss at the end that they need to defeat.


----------



## Dread (May 16, 2009)

GsG said:


> Heh, maybe there will actually be an arc with a boss at the end that they need to defeat.


 As long as the boss delivers fan service it's a great idea.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 16, 2009)

That was a really hot Lala cover.

I vote for the return of Black Cat!


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Story in my To Love Ru?! 

Haha Train entering the universe would be interesting. There are already plenty of Black Cat elements throughout the series. XD


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Story in my To Love Ru?!
> 
> Haha Train entering the universe would be interesting. There are already plenty of Black Cat elements throughout the series. XD



Yeah but to enter TLR train would either need be someone, love interest or dare I say it a important *plot* point

that felt wierd

Also list of Bi
Mikan
Risa
Lala (Probably)
Momo, just because its hotter that way


----------



## Tyrannos (May 16, 2009)

Man, why did Red Hawk have to ruin the front Cover.  

Good thing someone provided a nice raw of it.  



GsG said:


> It's good that Lala might be bi though since that way she won't mind at all when Rito is having his harem with all the girls.



Hell, yeah!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

Mystery Murder that occurs in a mansion on an island. Where have I heard that story before? 

And am I reading too much into Yami crossing paths with a Black Cat?


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Mystery Murder that occurs in a mansion on an island. Where have I heard that story before?
> 
> And am I reading too much into Yami crossing paths with a Black Cat?



I think it was intended to draw some connections between yami and the neko^^


----------



## Nightmare (May 16, 2009)

_Is Black Cat worth reading _


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

I thought it was a good read and very much worth reading.  I mean it's got Kirisaki Kyoko after all. 

*Remembers one of Kira's set about her.*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2009)

noob may be vying with Kira and GSG for biggest perv on NF, making straight characters Bi; i assume he meant bisexual

btw if you are looking for a man more enviable than Rito  try reading the Kira Yamato recommeded Kiss x Sis , whew that as borderline hentai as you can get without being hentai 

regarding the chapter it was alright, this just seems like another mini arc that really doesnt progress the story at all


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2009)

Read that already (referring to KissXsis)


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2009)

This week chapter was really well drawn.
Thumbs up to the cover as well 

About the Black Cat... Hmmm
As long any of those girls die It will be funny ^_^

P.S - Oh and not Rito too.


----------



## GsG (May 17, 2009)

Well this chapter does at least have the potential to get the plot moving.  Hopefully Train makes an appearance so I can see Kyoko again since she's crazy about him.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2009)

how really. It looks like just a mini arc where they play detective. Id say about the only thing that could happen is some rito x rich girl, but other than that not much.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Well this chapter does at least have the potential to get the plot moving.



Is there really _a_ plot for To-LOVE-Ru?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

^im just kind of curious about the line from sig, i dont know where the hell it comes from because texas is probably the most if not one of the most non gay friendly states

if i had to say anything California or Washington would be on the top


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 18, 2009)

Hey hey, I was disappointed with this week's chapter. We see that Saki chick, and she doesn't get naked or tentacle-raped.

Then again, Kotegawa was naked, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 18, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Is Black Cat worth reading _



It has Kyoko so yeah its worth it. 

That aside, I think that the plot is ok.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2009)

Black cat is F---ing badass, gotta love train


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2009)

Black Cat is a solid series. It is worth the read.



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Is there really _a_ plot for To-LOVE-Ru?



During the first year of serialization there was. After that it kind of degenerated into a harem manga that recycles almost all of the same scenes/gags. All while delivering quality fan service.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 18, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Black Cat is a solid series. It is worth the read.
> 
> 
> 
> During the first year of serialization there was. After that it kind of degenerated into a harem manga that recycles almost all of the same scenes/gags. All while delivering quality fan service.



It's not that bad of a trade-off whenever I think about it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 18, 2009)

Yea what is the plot actually, i figure the over all plot is ultimately 
who rito picks, isnt that the plot of your standard harem
-unless rito goes the lala route, then they can throw in some background on her, but its not exactly the type of manga conducive to plot


----------



## GsG (May 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> how really. It looks like just a mini arc where they play detective. Id say about the only thing that could happen is some rito x rich girl, but other than that not much.



Well every interaction that Rito has with the girls strengthens their bonds.  Maybe Train will show up to try to steal his harem of girls and Rito will have to shape up. 



Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Is there really _a_ plot for To-LOVE-Ru?



Dunno. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^im just kind of curious about the line from sig, i dont know where the hell it comes from because texas is probably the most if not one of the most non gay friendly states
> 
> if i had to say anything California or Washington would be on the top



Doesn't that quote come from Full Metal Jacket, that that art book is parodying?  (forget the name of the art book or that girl) 


Another reason that this manga is so great is because there are so many nude colored manga scans that people make from this.  People sure must love their To Love-Ru for them to come out so much faster than other series I've seen.  Already now, I have a momo set to use.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Another reason that this manga is so great is because there are so many nude colored manga scans that people make from this.  People sure must love their To Love-Ru for them to come out so much faster than other series I've seen.  Already now, I have a momo set to use.



Truth. And thanks to some well minded fellas we have acess to them here.
What would a world without love-ru for you GsG?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2009)

Hey G, I see you gave Nana the boob job she's wanted.


----------



## GsG (May 18, 2009)

They're both Momo though.   Nana has the twintail hair.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2009)

It's really nice anyay I prefer mine a lot more.
My Nagi-chan


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> They're both Momo though.   Nana has the twintail hair.



Yeah I know.  Momo getting all the love.   

Though where's her tail?


----------



## Akatora (May 18, 2009)

Futari Ecchi is something as rare as a manga you can learn something from.

read a few chapters 2 years ago


To Love Ru would be my favorite Harem Series (comedy+ fanservice = to love ru)


I expect Yammy to tell the others about the Black cat next chapter and Nana to talk with the cat


----------



## GsG (May 19, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> lol really? Your second favorite?
> I don't really think I can stick with one single favorite too long. Like To love Ru used to be mine, but it was easily subdued by stuff like Suzuka and others.
> 
> nice Signature though
> And futari ecchi is awesome.



It just has a charm that keeps bringing me back for more and more.  I dunno how to explain it. 

Yes Futari Ecchi is awesome. 



Tyrannos said:


> Yeah I know.  Momo getting all the love.
> 
> Though where's her tail?



I edited it out since that way I could fit more into sig.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

hmmmm i like to love ru, but the only manga that i can conclusively place in my top ten is Houshin Engi at #1, HXH was in the top ten but the last arc has really soured me, kodomo no omocha was also a great manga, and as far as harems go i might put negima ahead of to love ru, but its probably at least in the top 25

thats right i forgot about fmj, i dont care for kubrick except for shining and cwo

well the plot is which girl/s rito picks

lolol i would laugh if train came there, but i dont think those girls are that shallow, well at least not haruna


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers are out and guess who made a cameo... TRAIN the Black cat


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers are out and guess who made a cameo... TRAIN the Black cat



where did you see the spoilers


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

lol??post link


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

Chapter 149 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




While everyone is stunned from the sight of the dead butler Arashiyama, a mysterious figure watches them from the window...

Saki wonders why Arashiyama was murdered. Rin appears and Saki asks if she was able to contact the police. Rin tells her that the internet phone is unusable for some reason and other means of communication aren't possible since the island is almost cut off from the outside world. Yui asks Saki when a ship will come for them, and Saki tells her tomorrow evening due to the storm.

Rito asks Lala to contact Zastin, and Lala says she already tried but couldn't get through. Momo tells Rito that she and Nana also tried, but to no avail. 

Lightning strikes outside. Mikan gets terrified and clings to Rito. Everyone in the room starts getting tense, so Rito tries to get everyone's hopes up by telling them not to worry since they're all together, and that the real culprit is probably another alien. Yami then appears and says the criminal is not alien. Saruyama freaks out and declares that he'll swim home  Rito tries to stop him from running away but trips and clutches Run by mistake. Run is amazed that Rito would do something so perverted in front of everyone at a time like this, and Yui yells at Rito for being disgraceful again  

Rito suddenly hears Saruyama scream and runs out the room. Saruyama noticed a shadowy figure passing by, and Rito sees small letters (probably on the window) saying "I LIVE". Yami says that the criminal has come to see her and tells everyone to stay put. As she walks down the hall, she encounters the mysterious figure.

Yami: "It's you again."
??: "Doctor Tearju and the biological weapons are coming to this planet."
Yami: "I didn't expect that you'd come also...assassin 'Kuro'(black)."
Kuro: "Should I call you Konjiki no Yami?"
Yami: "Yami-chan is fine."
Kuro: "Konjiki no Yami, I'll only warn you once. Don't interfere."

Yami asks Kuro to leave her friends alone, which surprises Kuro. He tries to shoot Yami but she avoids it, then he disappears. Yami wonders who Kuro's real target is. Meanwhile, Lala is worried about Yami since she heard another gunshot, but Rito tells her since it's Yami there's nothing to worry about. Kuro observes them from outside the window...





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 





Well well well.  Things are becoming more interesting.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

So?he will be a rival huh?no worries,gar rito will find the solution in the problem


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2009)

Yep, things are indeed starting to get interesting.


----------



## Dread (May 20, 2009)

Meh, wasn't Trains hair colored a bit lighter in Black Cat? Been a while since I've read it. But anyway, this is looking good.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2009)

yeah this look to be the best To Love Ru chapter in awhile.

So how long till Sven makes his appearance and will he be Yamis closest friend or the profesor that created her or something like that



GSG 

first i thought it was Nana in your sig then I saw her front and nope shes to large that gotta be chibi Lala


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

Akatora said:


> GSG
> 
> first i thought it was Nana in your sig then I saw her front and nope shes to large that gotta be chibi Lala



*Spoiler*: __ 








Yep, that's Lala as a child. 



Well I'm interested in how Train will behave.  So far I just see it as a homage to Black Cat and not so much as merging universes.


----------



## bloody_ninja (May 20, 2009)

^^
More momo in your sig, GsG?


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

bloody_ninja said:


> ^^
> More momo in your sig, GsG?



No, no Momo at the moment. 

Another time perhaps.







I wonder how Rito will react to Train though.

Garito vs Train maybe?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2009)

Hmm if power level is anything like black cat, I can see Yami getting totally owned by train, but then again look at his outfit this is still number train

so that mean we get to see Saya too


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

Come on, bring in Kyoko.  You know you just have to bring her into all of this if Train is involved here.  Good old "Kuro-sama!"


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers are out and guess who made a cameo... TRAIN the Black cat



Things are shaping up to be interesting alright


----------



## Hagen (May 21, 2009)

Wow, plot in To LOVE RU? seriously?

i dont know if i should be excited or worried 

well, we'll have to see




GsG said:


> No, no Momo at the moment.
> 
> Another time perhaps.
> 
> ...


didnt know Rito could use JJBA stands! D:


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)

Full screen complete raw images for those interested:


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)




----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

GsG said:


> Full screen complete raw images for those interested:



Is that nice ass Kotegawa's ?


----------



## spaZ (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Cat CROSSOVER WTF!!!! I should really read that manga lol.


----------



## ForteAnly (May 22, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Is that nice ass Kotegawa's ?



It sure is.


----------



## notme (May 22, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> It sure is.


No, it is Rin.  She is saying "Saki-sama" and then Saki says "Rin!"

Kotegawa is wearing a light shirt and dark pants, not a dark shirt and jeans.

That is a nice ass though, maybe Rito should aim for Rin next.


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)

Here's to hoping that "dat ass" is colored or cleaned up at the least. :ho


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

You know, when reading this chapter, I couldn't help but to think about that RitoxMikan Doujin thats in the Bathhouse.   The similarity of Mikan going into Rito's arms and the mentioning of her being scared of lightning.   Just too coincidential if you ask me.  

Wonder if our two mangakas read it?  



Anyhow, I hope that this isn't another ploy by that Pervert Alien again, in hiring another assassin to get to Rito.  Like he did last time.

But sure would be a twist if Saruyama was the target and that's why he was freeking out.


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Been reading "Imouto Mikan"? 

*Spoiler*: __ 










You mean Laposco?  Yeah I also hope that this all part of some big organization or something.

I mean on panel death in To Love-Ru?  Things got serious.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

GsG said:


> Been reading "Imouto Mikan"?



Who me?  



GsG said:


> You mean Laposco?  Yeah I also hope that this all part of some big organization or something.
> 
> I mean on panel death in To Love-Ru?  Things got serious.



Yep, that's the twerp.

Now that you mentioned it, I hope it does lead to some big organization.  Would be funny if all those suitors got together in some master scheme in trying to get rid of Rito, but all their attempts keep failing.

Maybe do like in One Piece and Negima, by scattering everyone across the Galaxy in some serious ecchi situations.  Perhaps Rito or Saruyama ending on some planet of giant women who want "snu-snu".   Ah wait, they already did that in the Anime, didn't they?


----------



## Tempest (May 23, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Maybe do like in One Piece and Negima, by scattering everyone across the Galaxy in some serious ecchi situations.  Perhaps Rito or Saruyama ending on some planet of giant women who want "snu-snu".   Ah wait, they already did that in the Anime, didn't they?



Lol Family Guy!


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Rito should end up on the island with the snu-snu and Saruyama on this island: 

One Piece Spoilers
[OnePiece=523]19[/OnePiece]


----------



## Kiryuu (May 23, 2009)

glad we finally got to see a lil runxrito action.


----------



## Jugger (May 23, 2009)

have we seen black cat earlier in to-love-ru or is this first time?


----------



## Kiryuu (May 23, 2009)

I didnt notice it before so im guessing its the first time, could be wrong tho.


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2009)

OMG Train appearing in last chapter and meeting Eve! 

Oh wait, this isn´t Black Cat


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2009)

okay, did the guys talking about this a few days ago know about this already, theres no way you could call black cat in this universe and he appears in the next chapter without knowing anything 

hell he even had the same gun


----------



## Dread (May 23, 2009)

Meh, guess he couldn't transform into a cat. 
But there's Train and some fanservice so I guess that will do. I just hope that it won't turn out like Remote Island Syndrome. Although I rather like those two episodes.


----------



## Dread (May 23, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> okay, did the guys talking about this a few days ago know about this already, theres no way you could call black cat in this universe and he appears in the next chapter without knowing anything
> 
> hell he even had the same gun


 There was a Black Cat. That's a pretty obvious reference when somebody has been shot. 

Ohnoesdoublepost.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 23, 2009)

HOLY SHIT IT'S TRAIN!

This proves it. Yami is Eve.


----------



## El Torero (May 23, 2009)

I want Sven now for the epic Win


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2009)

That been confirmed for a while, like Kyoko is also from black cat...


Ok i call it, one of Saki's servents is actually an alien, but this alien happens to be Saya, she and train meet he changes his mind (well not all at once but he postpones killing for now), eventually they end up together (at least it will be implied).

I mean something has to stop and short of Venn, or Chronos his alien bosses calling him of, shes their best shot. (I mean really he would rape and kill Yammy)


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 23, 2009)

GsG what anime is your sig from?


----------



## Dread (May 23, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> GsG what anime is your sig from?


If you open the picture the file name is "GsG Sig KissxSis". So KissxSis would be my guess.


----------



## BVB (May 23, 2009)

Dread said:


> If you open the picture the file name is "GsG Sig KissxSis". So KissxSis would be my guess.



KissxSis GOT AN ANIME!!


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

You are correct, my set is from KissxSis.  Go check it out, especially since the OAD 00 and just now 01 were subbed.

Now to wait for To Love-Ru manga chapter colorings.


----------



## Dread (May 23, 2009)

GsG said:


> You are correct, my set is from KissxSis.  Go check it out, especially since the OAD 00 and just now 01 were subbed.
> 
> Now to wait for To Love-Ru manga chapter colorings.


I just started reading it earlier today. It's quite good.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2009)

This a interesting cross over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

The ultimate homage to Black Cat was made in this chapter. Train motherfucking Hartnet otherwise known as the assassin


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

And so Train Hartnet makes his debut.

Oh god, if they ever make Creed cross over that would be nuts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> And so Train Hartnet makes his debut.
> 
> Oh god, if they ever make Creed cross over that would be nuts.



I thought Zastin's physical similarities to Creed covered that xDD


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2009)

Hey G, what's with Sasuke doing in your new sig, with Lala and Mikan?


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Hey G, what's with Sasuke doing in your new sig, with Lala and Mikan?



Sasuke quit Naruto and had a sex change to join To Love-Ru because he's more comfortable being a woman than a ninja. 

Heh, I think it was a very good first attempt by Amber. No way I can draw like that with my skills. 


Though I've been too busy staring at this for a while now to pay much attention right now:


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2009)

hmm we really should find the dat ass smiley, for ass shots like that


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

I'm just glad "Black" got to keep his trademark gun


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2009)

when the hell was that confirmed, i know the kyoko girl looked like the one from black cat but i thought that was merely a reuse of character design


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2009)

Black cat mangaka draws TLR


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> when the hell was that confirmed, i know the kyoko girl looked like the one from black cat but i thought that was merely a reuse of character design



Magical Girl Kyoko: same name as Kyoko from Black Cat, same design, heck, same ability (fire).

Golden Darkness: Same design, similar powers.

"Black": Black Cat, same design, clothes, and even the gun is the same. 

The mangaka Kentaro Yabuki created both Black Cat and To Love-Ru. These characters were made specifically with the Black Cat series in mind. It wasn't a mere coincidence xD


----------



## Tyrannos (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's not uncommon for mangakas with multiple stories to give cameos of their previous characters.  There has been a few occassions where characters from one (that didn't really have a role) got a bigger role in a future manga.




GsG said:


> Sasuke quit Naruto and had a sex change to join To Love-Ru because he's more comfortable being a woman than a ninja.
> 
> Heh, I think it was a very good first attempt by Amber. No way I can draw like that with my skills.
> 
> ...



I know, tight!


----------



## BVB (May 24, 2009)

GsG said:


>



That's a fine ass, isn't it? 

and I think I should start reading Black Cat.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2009)

Yes, yes you should when your done, tell me whether BC end of manga eve, or TLR yami is better looking.

I go for eve


----------



## notme (May 24, 2009)

After the last chapter of BC Yabuki Kentaro even says he is going to use Sven, Train, and Eve in upcoming series...

Voting (No real spoilers, just a final comment by the author after BC's last chapter)


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Huh..., well there you go. 

I wonder if we'll see a Lala and Yami tag team against Black or something.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 24, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sasuke quit Naruto and had a sex change to join To Love-Ru because he's more comfortable being a woman than a ninja.
> 
> Heh, I think it was a very good first attempt by Amber. No way I can draw like that with my skills.
> 
> ...



I' in love.  It's so beautiful.


----------



## Akatora (May 24, 2009)

To Love Ru made it to the voting poll for manga of the month.

Would be fun to see it there imo


----------



## ForteAnly (May 24, 2009)

GSG is there no sig of To-Love-ru you have that I don't love. GSG I have request is it possible to get the ecchi version of Yui without the rose pedals. I will gladly appreciate it.


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> GSG is there no sig of To-Love-ru you have that I don't love. GSG I have request is it possible to get the ecchi version of Yui without the rose pedals. I will gladly appreciate it.



Sent. 


Yes it would be fun to see To Love-Ru win manga of the month.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 24, 2009)

Dread said:


> Meh, guess he couldn't transform into a cat.
> But there's Train and some fanservice so I guess that will do. I just hope that it won't turn out like Remote Island Syndrome. Although I rather like those two episodes.



To me it already feels like Remote Island Syndrome. Although Train's appearance gives it a fresh feel to say the least.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2009)

Serious turning TLR


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 24, 2009)

Just had to s how off the new sig/avy set by GSG. 

Is anyone else besides me still fapping over the Rito/Mikan ass grabbing from 3 chapters ago?


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Ah, how can we forget forget that? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 24, 2009)

Link to hentai, NAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Link to hentai, NAOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



Sent image.  



Maybe soon, I'll have my updated image pack ready.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2009)

/Begins countdown.

And idk if you've seen my reply, but I read your story in the lady raped in park thread like a manga. It seemed like the type of shit Amachi from Ichigo 100% would do.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 25, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Just had to s how off the new sig/avy set by GSG.
> 
> Is anyone else besides me still fapping over the Rito/Mikan ass grabbing from 3 chapters ago?



That was a rather zany/hot wincest moment and she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## GsG (May 25, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> /Begins countdown.
> 
> And idk if you've seen my reply, but I read your story in the lady raped in park thread like a manga. It seemed like the type of shit Amachi from Ichigo 100% would do.



Yeah well, when you live near a city like Washington D.C. where everyone is so nerve struck with the mass federal police, FBI agents, and what not, sometimes you have to take matters in your own hands.  It's just a shame people don't step outside their comfort zone.



It's too bad Rito didn't stoke and finger Mikan when he grabber her though. That would have been better.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2009)

^ I don't think I would've been ready for that much awesome in one sitting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 25, 2009)

you all miss the point, yes thank you for pointing out its the same mangaka i would have never guessed this otherwise

the point is there was no foreshadowing or anything just the chapter before that i am aware of that train would make an apperance

a bunch of you were like, man that would be cool if it happened if black cat came in and took ritos harem

and it happened

my question was , was there some article or something that mentioned that black cat would show up in this chapter, or is this merely a big coincidence


----------



## Dread (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> you all miss the point, yes thank you for pointing out its the same mangaka i would have never guessed this otherwise
> 
> the point is there was no foreshadowing or anything just the chapter before that i am aware of that train would make an apperance
> 
> ...


Well no, there was no article. Every guess that Train would show up at X chapter before 148 spoilers were just that - guesses. Pretty much everyone knew that Train would show up sometime but nobody knew when.


----------



## Majeh (May 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent image.
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe soon, I'll have my updated image pack ready.*



Eagerly awaits PM.


----------



## ForteAnly (May 26, 2009)

I think we all are waiting axiously for GSG's new image pack. Watch us go missing for 24hrs once he does release it.


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> I think we all are waiting axiously for GSG's new image pack. Watch us go missing for 24hrs once he does release it.



yeah, he should release it soon.


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Eagerly awaits PM.





ForteAnly said:


> I think we all are waiting axiously for GSG's new image pack. Watch us go missing for 24hrs once he does release it.





Karotte said:


> yeah, he should release it soon.




Alright well I have it ready.  There are still other images, but I suppose I should update regardless.  This one contains some CG packs (even ones that originally had multi-series in them, but I didn't add anything non To Love-Ru).

Sent a pm to the three of you. 

To Love-Ru H&E Image Pack (~1700 images / 774.47 MB)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

image me as well GSG

although im still waiting for the hatsune one


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> image me as well GSG
> 
> although im still waiting for the hatsune one



Sent pack.

I know.   The amount of images going into that pack is massively huge.  It's easily well into the 5 digits (XX,XXX).  I'm aiming for at least 10,000 images before I send it though.  I know people have been waiting for it, but it'll take some more time.  You'll be the first one to get it though as soon as I finish though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

lawlz no problem, with over 1.5 terrabytes in space size in no problem, plus i might get another 1 tb internal or 1.5/2 if it comes out by the end of the summer


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 26, 2009)

When I received the TLR H & E pack a couple of months ago, I was surprised to see so many goodies. Now there's an updated pack coming out? 

GSG, please pm the updated pack as well.


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lawlz no problem, with over 1.5 terrabytes in space size in no problem, plus i might get another 1 tb internal or 1.5/2 if it comes out by the end of the summer



Alright then. 



Immortal Flame said:


> When I received the TLR H & E pack a couple of months ago, I was surprised to see so many goodies. Now there's an updated pack coming out?
> 
> GSG, please pm the updated pack as well.



Sent pack.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Alright then.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent pack.



Thanks a bunch man. 

I'm digging your Yami set btw.


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Thanks a bunch man.
> 
> I'm digging your Yami set btw.



Thanks. 

Uncensored version should be in the pack somewhere.  Most likely under a .psd file.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Uncensored version should be in the pack somewhere.  Most likely under a .psd file.



Interesting. I might call it a day just to check out the images.


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Interesting. I might call it a day just to check out the images.



None of the images are labeled; they're all just dumped into folders, but I'm sure you've already seen the organization before. 

Spoilers should come out early morning tomorrow, but whether I'm awake at that time is another story.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> None of the images are labeled; they're all just dumped into folders, but I'm sure you've already seen the organization before.
> 
> Spoilers should come out early morning tomorrow, but whether I'm awake at that time is another story.



where do you get the spoilers


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 26, 2009)

hey does anyone know of a decent wallpaper changer for vista, the xp one from micrsoft doesnt really work well

although i thought about 

isnt the the one in the maid costume echi to begin with, and the spoiler one a hentai version


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> hey does anyone know of a decent wallpaper changer for vista, the xp one from micrsoft doesnt really work well
> 
> although i thought about
> 
> isnt the the one in the maid costume echi to begin with, and the spoiler one a hentai version



Display Fusion is one choice.

Well I suppose it would make more sense for me to have it as ecchier version since hentai is generally when actual sex is involved.  Plus I would never use the hentai terminology since I don't want to attract more attention from mods than I already have.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 27, 2009)

GsG said:


> Alright then.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent pack.





Hope you aint forgettin bout me.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 27, 2009)

GsG said:


> None of the images are labeled; they're all just dumped into folders, but I'm sure you've already seen the organization before.
> 
> Spoilers should come out early morning tomorrow, but whether I'm awake at that time is another story.



Yep, I recall the other H & E pack. Either way, it's all good even if the images don't have a label. The "content" in the images is what counts. 

Most of the spoilers I get are Naruto-related these days. It's not that often that I get a wind of spoilers from other Manga series like TLR.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

well its official , id say Saku from Yomerio Choice tops Rito if not for any other fact that his manga needs to have a harem ending as a necessity to the plot, not to mention he has echi moments that border on the criminal although maybe not in the future.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 27, 2009)

I've been looking for othe Harem manga apart from TLR and Kiss x Sis. I'm taking note of your recommendations man.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2009)

SPOILERS for CHAPTER 150

SPOILER PICS 

Summary
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lala notices that the rain has stopped.  Everyone is worn out except for Celine, who's riding on Mikan's head    Yami returns and reveals to everyone that the criminal is Kuro.  Peke knows who Kuro is since she saw him on a list of the most notorious assassins in the galaxy.  Haruna and Run become frightened upon hearing this.

Yui wonders why Arashiyama was involved, and Yami says that she doesn't know yet.  Kuro still hasn't fulfilled his purpose, so it would be better to wait.  Saruyama starts freaking out (complete with tears and snot down his nose) and starts crying to Rito and all the girls as to how they're going to survive with a killer on the loose.  Lala says not to worry since she'll defend everyone, and Nana and Momo say they'll fight if necessary.  Saruyama begs them to protect him, which makes Rito worry  

On the roof, Kuro is remembering the last time he and Yami fought.  Kuro asks Yami why they should no longer fight since they are just "weapons", and Yami tells him that she only knows war, and there are many things in life that she doesn't know about, such as the feeling called love  

Back to the present, Mikan asks Yami if she's alright, and that she knows something is troubling Yami since they're friends.  Mikan smiles, and Yami smiles back.  Suddenly, Saki comes running in panicking.  Rin tells everyone that they heard the employees saying that Arashiyama's body has disappeared, leaving a trail of blood behind.  The lights on the chandelier suddenly go out, leaving everyone in the dark.  Saruyama bumps into Yui, sending her falling over Rito    

Kuro soon appears before everyone, and Momo tells everyone to get back.  Suddenly Celine jumps on Kuro's face, which startles Momo.  Kuro pulls his gun on Lala, saying he's prepared for any situation.  Rito is worried about Lala, but is also wondering what the heck Celine is doing on Kuro's face




Thoughts

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm he might lose this, even if he is black cat, he isn't exactly twice as strong as Yami, then again with Rail gun he could kill them all with one shot, but he shouldn't have that yet since only when Train was on the side of "good" and with Sayas help could he use it





Also do you guys think its ok for me to use a picture I found online as a sig without makers consent (they dont disaprove either), as long as i dont claim it to be mine and take it down if the ask


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2009)

to love ru delivers as always never disappoint


----------



## GsG (May 27, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Hope you aint forgettin bout me.



Sent. 


I guess I don't have to worry about posting To Love-Ru spoilers anymore then. 

*Goes back to sleep*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 27, 2009)

^No clue. But holy hell 774 MBs? That's a lotta pics.


----------



## GsG (May 27, 2009)

Well I suppose as time goes on, more seeds will come out and I'll be able to finish one day this week.

This image in my set came out after I made the image pack and there's still more coming out, so it'll only continue to grow.


----------



## ForteAnly (May 27, 2009)

Love the new set GSG. How I wish I was rito in that spoiler image with Yui.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

GSG the ecchier version is better meh


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

So when should we expect the new chapter Friday or Saturday?

Also i finally Qualify for Senoir member yay 1k + posts, with  about 14.5% post2 made in this thread.

All hail the fapping


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

Ahh i see, well I can wait

also finally chaged my sig and avatar


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

chapter 24 is the latest of kiss x sis

how the hell does that girl he is getting his kicked by look, im curious


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 29, 2009)

I've read up Yomeiro Choice and damn it was borderline criminal. It's not that its a bad thing though.


----------



## Nightmare (May 29, 2009)

_Any spoilers  _


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2009)

Page 112


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 29, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I've read up Yomeiro Choice and damn it was borderline criminal. *It's not that its a bad thing though.*



a truer statement has never been said

i was actually discussing this with a friend of mine, and said i personally have no problem with i*c*st in a harem like tenchi yomeiro or to love ru because they are over the top universe, everyone knows its i*c*st and its just taken as okay

its only in stuff like koi kaze or old boy where they make a big deal out of it, and its all serious where im like man thats fucked up


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 29, 2009)

150 is out?


----------



## GsG (May 29, 2009)

Not yet, but in the mean time here is the raw and translation:

Read Online Raw

Read Online Translation


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2009)

Nice and it just came to me your sig is Pan  form dragon ball


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2009)

Well, looks like we were right.  The target obviously is Saruyama.  


Some great moments this chapter.   Celine at the end, and some Yui x Rito moments (damn some fine ass girl!).

But I had to chuckle on Page 4  with Run glomping Rito.   Mikan has an expression of, "get off my man, you bitch!"


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 30, 2009)

lololol... I was just about to say that I was hoping Saruyama to get shot ...

Coward deserves it ...


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2009)

Yep.   But wonder what reason he would be targeted?  


To me, he had to have peeped on some alien rich girl.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2009)

It could always be e twist like, No I am after an alien parasite, that can controll people thats why I shot your buttler , he is now being treated by a partner of mine, scene cuts to Sven.

And the alien is in Saruyama


but honestly they better get reinforcements he will kick their ass in a straight up fight


----------



## Nightmare (May 30, 2009)

_Mau Mau 

Saruyama is gonna get shot  _


----------



## BVB (May 30, 2009)

damn.. if i could switch places with rito only one time.. kotegawa wouldn't be a virgin anymore


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2009)

Don't you mean _none_ of them would be virgins anymore?


----------



## ForteAnly (May 30, 2009)

Pretty nice chapter. Some nice Yui scenes makes this chapter even better.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2009)

eh and okay chapter, although this is starting to be suspiciously like the haruhi episode where its a fake murder case, some random butler gets shot, his body mysteriously disappears

id laugh if this was some scheme concocted by gid

btw GsG you playin a dangerous game with your new sig, you and KY could form your own pedobear appreciation group


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2009)

Oh god, if only that loser Saruyama really would get killed. Hard to imagine that there is an alien that would want him dead. You would think that would be Rito considering how many of them he screwed over.

Also Kotegawa.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2009)

I wouldn't mind if Saruyama got the axe but that won't happen because no one cares about him


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 30, 2009)

have to third the notion, i never like the sterotypical dorky friend who drools over his friend harem and has no shot with anyone of them

plus he reminds me of the monkey from eyeshield 21


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2009)

^Minus the awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

true atleast the monkey was a good wr


----------



## Nightmare (May 31, 2009)

_Good to know I'm not the only one with intense hatred of Saruyama  _


----------



## Tyrannos (May 31, 2009)

Well of course Saruyama is annoying.  But face it, without him there wouldn't be any Riko.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 31, 2009)

well not that im a big fan of rito's girl form, i always fond that to be past my limit, but to each his own, but riko now exist , so hes done his one service and can be axed now


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2009)

What are you people talking about?!

The Black target is not Saruyama nor Lala.

It is...


*POKO!!*

Black wants lala naked, cause he is a god dam pervert, just like Rito.
Then the fun begins.

Remember people the kind of manga Love-Ru is ^_^.

P.S - Go for it Black! I'm with you. Kill that Poko and rip off Lala  clothes ^_^


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2009)

Its Peke


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Its Peke



I only know "Stupid device whose existance shouldn't be allowed in sake of Lala reputation"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 31, 2009)

Azusa set already?


----------



## Zabuza (May 31, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Azusa set already?



how did you guess 
Never mind it is self explanatory xD

GsG is the best with the sets liek your.
I'll change mine back to Nagi soon though.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 1, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Mau Mau
> 
> Saruyama is gonna get shot  _



I hope so. That douche doesn't have much significance to TLR.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 1, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I hope so. That douche doesn't have much significance to TLR.



That's actually true. I forget that Saruyama exists in To-Love-Ru.


----------



## GsG (Jun 1, 2009)

@ Kira

That's true.  I thought what country the site server was located in that determined what the age of consent that's followed though. *zaru*  Actually, though in terms of what BH is saying, age is disregarded.  It's their appearance that matters, which makes it more confusing and vague. *zaru*

Lol.

Thanks.

I don't see the sig. *confused*


*Didn't use smiles so I could fit the following:


Heh, utter crappy default Windows upscaler.  Not crisp and that annoying black line on the right has to go.  Seems like a top of the line DVD upscaler run under HDMI on a great HDTV (or better monitor with top tier graphics card as well as software) is going to be needed to get these images looking better. *zaru*













O and in case anyone forgot, OVA 2 is going to be released the 3rd (or maybe the 4th actually since that's what the official website is saying now).


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 1, 2009)

Hehe, gotta love where Rito is located and reacting on Yui's page.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> I only know "Stupid device whose existance shouldn't be allowed in sake of Lala reputation"



Meh Peke is hot

Also 
No spoilers yet


----------



## GsG (Jun 3, 2009)

Chapter 151 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Images_ 




*Img 10 had some issues saving properly, so until it's fixed, I have an even smaller thumbnail for it.
**Fixed the image.








*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 




-Kuro throws Celine off his face, prepares to shoot
-Yami moves in to attack...and hits Saruyama instead of Kuro
-the real culprit is revealed, Saruyama and the butler are somewhere else but okay
-ecchiness ensues
-Kuro departs and tells Yami she'll be alright





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 




Well that went by fairly quick.  Eh, as others have said, at least we have a Train look alike.  I like their ideas of hoping that more characters are brought over into the universe as well like Tearju.  Bring it.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Chapter 151 Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_
> ...




thank for the spoilers



*Spoiler*: __ 



didi Nana get hit by some kind of device?
She looks like she reached Lala "size"


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 3, 2009)

Akatora said:


> thank for the spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm already waiting for GsG awesome fan service of that picture.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2009)

i wonder if it's something that grant there deepest wish or give em what they're embarrased about or something.

Though if that's the case and that thing happend to Lala... this is going quite far so it unlikely


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 3, 2009)

I wanted some Haruna fondling instead of Lala but still nice to see. Did Nana grow some bigger breast or something?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2009)

Well on oint point, we saw that coming.  But the Ecchiness afterwards..... 

Go Rito!


----------



## Dread (Jun 3, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Black wants lala naked, cause he is a god dam pervert, just like Rito.
> Then the fun begins.



 It's true!
Mmh, while the chapter was pretty lame plotwise, (Big surprise there. ) it has fanservice. <3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> @ Kira
> 
> That's true.  I thought what country the site server was located in that determined what the age of consent that's followed though. *zaru*  Actually, though in terms of what BH is saying, age is disregarded.  It's their appearance that matters, which makes it more confusing and vague. *zaru*
> 
> ...



well to be technical images and age of consent are exclusive

ie the age of consent in many parts of the US is 16, but a girl age 16 in a porn would be considered child porn, they have to be 18

plus the debate about hentai is still raging


----------



## GsG (Jun 3, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well to be technical images and age of consent are exclusive
> 
> ie the age of consent in many parts of the US is 16, but a girl age 16 in a porn would be considered child porn, they have to be 18
> 
> plus the debate about hentai is still raging



Yeah there was that whole discussion in the BH.  It didn't seem like a winning battle though. 


...Wait scratch what I said earlier.  It has been released.  Guess I'll go get the mini screenshots.


...Yep I found my next sig.


----------



## GsG (Jun 3, 2009)

Another post to update this.  I'll post this both in the manga and in the anime thread for maximum coverage.

To Love Ru OVA 2 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Images_


----------



## Dread (Jun 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Another post to update this.  I'll post this both in the manga and in the anime thread for maximum coverage.
> 
> To Love Ru OVA 2 Spoilers
> 
> ...



Wait, what, where? Has it been uploaded already or just screens? :3


----------



## GsG (Jun 3, 2009)

Just screens for now.  Someone got the DVD earlier this morning.  I just now got to organizing the screens.  I don't see a raw yet.


----------



## Dread (Jun 3, 2009)

GsG said:


> Just screens for now.  Someone got the DVD earlier this morning.  I just now got to organizing the screens.  I don't see a raw yet.


Meh. I still haven't watched the first OVA subbed. That's how good I am at Japanese. It's great to watch something and understand around 30% of it. But I guess I can't pull out it with this one. Or does this one follow manga too?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 3, 2009)

Dread said:


> Wait, what, where? Has it been uploaded already or just screens? :3



I see hints of wincest in ova 2.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2009)

Dread said:


> It's true!
> Mmh, while the chapter was pretty lame plotwise, (Big surprise there. ) it has fanservice. <3



What did you expect from this manga?
People beeing killed ?  This is not Death Note xD
I knew that guy was going for Lala body ^_^
Like we all would (except that lame Rito).

GsG another great set. By the way when you manage to get fanservice for Nana improved chest you gotta warn /show me


----------



## Dread (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, this picture has finally been colored.

While the coloring isn't as great as you could hope for, it's atleast better than nothing.

Also, I've been listening to Azusa's "N-Nyan" for a couple of hours now. Nolife much?


----------



## GsG (Jun 4, 2009)

There's generally a lot more to those sorts of images if you wait around a bit longer though Dread. 

Maybe okazugetterbbs will draw a To Love-Ru image.  Maybe.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 4, 2009)

So I caught up, and I'm Train-Spotting.


----------



## Dread (Jun 4, 2009)

GsG said:


> There's generally a lot more to those sorts of images if you wait around a bit longer though Dread.
> 
> Maybe okazugetterbbs will draw a To Love-Ru image.  Maybe.



Impatience has always been a bad habit of mine.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2009)

How do you guys find those fanservices colorings btw?
It looks really well done imo


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 4, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> How do you guys find those fanservices colorings btw?
> It looks really well done imo



I would like to know to that too. Those colorings are really good.


----------



## GsG (Jun 4, 2009)

Dread said:


> Impatience has always been a bad habit of mine.



Well to be honest, I am finding that I'm quite anxious about when the raw for OVA 2 is going to come out. 



Chuck Norris said:


> How do you guys find those fanservices colorings btw?
> It looks really well done imo





ForteAnly said:


> I would like to know to that too. Those colorings are really good.



Pmed you the links to the sites.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 4, 2009)

ohh, im looking forward to OVA 2 GsG , specially if it has hints of wincest like immortal flame said 

and i must confess something. i..um....i havent read Black Cat, so this Black character is new to me. Is he really the main character of Black Cat?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2009)

_I though you colored it yourself 

Gimme the site link too _


----------



## Dread (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, just watched the OVA. Is it just me or was the art pretty lackluster this time around? Especially Rito's hair seemed pretty off.

Also, Mikan pulled "not bloodrelated" thing on the swing, right? And Go-Go Snow-Kun was pretty much awsome, though I wonder why it was kitsune shaped.


----------



## GsG (Jun 4, 2009)

You don't need to read Black Cat to fully understand the situation, but it can help you understand some optional details about possible similar behaviors of these characters. 





Yeah I can't say the art was top notch or anything.  It was a lower quality raw so I'll have to wait for a HQ one to see if any details or colors were off.  Though yeah some of the drawings just weren't quite as good.

Yeah that scene about not being related by blood was just a lie; just like in the manga.

That I don't know. 

O and before I forget:


*Spoiler*: _More complete summary for chapter 151_ 




Kuro carelessly tosses Celine off his face (she doesn't mind ) and points his gun toward Lala. Rito steps in front of her, which irritates Kuro. Kuro tells him to move, and Rito refuses. Haruna then steps in front of them and tells Kuro that if he's going to shoot them he'll have to shoot her first.

Mikan calls for Yami, and Yami immediately goes in to attack from behind. She succeeds...in hitting Saruyama astonished

Rito: "Saruyama?! Why?"
Yami: "Isn't that your true target...Kuro."

Saruyama suddenly changes into an alien, and Kuro explains that he is Carmellon (note: name probably wrong), a master of disguise with a $10,000 bounty on his head. Carmellon stole confidential info from several galaxies and is now on the run. Carmellon pretended to be dead after being shot by Kuro using optical camouflage equipment and heavy breathing, but Kuro could tell he was alive by the scent of blood.

Yami also explains to everyone how she knew when Carmellon switched with Saruyama when Saki called everyone out of the room and when he played dead as the butler. Mikan says the whole thing sounds lifted straight from a mystery manga

Smoke fills the room, and suddenly there are two Nanas Carmellon boasts about how his disguise is superior and how everyone is easily fooled due to the shocked looks on their faces, but Carmellon soon realizes his disguise had one major flaw: Nana doesn't have breasts The real Nana approaches from behind and smacks him, calling Carmellon an idiot

Kuro explains that Carmellon's suit, now damaged by Kuro's bullet earlier, is weak against even the slightest amount of light, which is why he hid mostly in the dark. Kuro readies his gun, but Yami tells him to wait. She asks Kuro to leave her friends alone once more, though she doesn't care if Rito gets shot Kuro says that they're good people, even Celine (which makes Celine happily jump at Kuro again). Momo translates that Celine wants everyone to dance

Kuro and Celine accidentally bump into Lala, causing Peke to fall off. Kuro is stunned at the sight, and Celine causes Rito to fall over and grab onto Lala Yui is upset and yells at Rito

Afterwards, Saruyama and Arashiyama are found and Saki is happy. Lala called Zastin and had him take Carmellon into custody. Meanwhile, Yami is on the roof with the black cat, recalling Kuro's parting words.

Kuro: "I don't feel like killing today. Until we meet again....Golden Darkness."

Yami looks up at the sky.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2009)

Meh I wonder is Train a good guy yet or what, his outfit implies evil, then again this could be the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



after he meets Saya, but before she dies phase



ALSO

*Spoiler*: __ 



they should have killed the real nana the boobs would have been an improvement


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 4, 2009)

Need subs for the ova.

Anybody got a link to the 1st?


----------



## Dread (Jun 5, 2009)

GsG said:


> Yeah that scene about not being related by blood was just a lie; just like in the manga.


I'm aware of that.



GsG said:


> *Spoiler*: _More complete summary for chapter 151_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what happened. ;3


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the links mate


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2009)

Love the chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially the yami panty shot and the obligitory Rito grope.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 5, 2009)

_Booooooring chapter  

I want more Yui  
_


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Booooooring chapter
> 
> I want more Yui
> _



we all want more yui


----------



## Golbez (Jun 5, 2009)

That Kuro is totally awsum. 
...
Maybe I should read Black Cat.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2009)

That was a rather...disappointing way to end Train's introduction into the TLR universe. 

Now I'm sure it is back to fan service with no plot so I'm hoping next chapter features Yui rather heavily. Haruna works too.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah Train's appearance  here was kinda fail, but it's not his fault it was the author's ,
someone trolled his fandom


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 6, 2009)

just started reading this

Lala + tail rubbing = :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

next chap , now! , patience  for a week again


----------



## GsG (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Dude, I'm not a moron.
> 
> I and everyone else here knows the weekly always have nipples edit out, leaving outlines (which we see that on Lala's right breast).  But the left one isn't normal, it looks half-assed, like someone drew it on.
> 
> Bah, doubt anyone gives a damn anyhow.  Just annoys me when the RAW is tinkered with.



I didn't imply anything malicious and sorry if it came out that way.

Though taking a closer look, I do see a difference though.

First Raw
Second Raw

However I have no way of knowing which one is the original since I don't know if the first one was tinkered with or the second one was just cleaned up so it can look better.  You never know with certain raw providers.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

in the next chap Creed Diskenth will make an cameo appearance


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 6, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> That was a rather...disappointing way to end Train's introduction into the TLR universe.
> 
> Now I'm sure it is back to fan service with no plot so I'm hoping next chapter features Yui rather heavily. Haruna works too.





			
				Finestela from MH said:
			
		

> Next Issue, both Rito and LaLa have their forms changed!?



Sorry, looks like it'll be about Rito and LaLa. I have to say I hope it isn't a double gender bender, which is the first thing I thought of when reading this.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 6, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Sorry, looks like it'll be about Rito and LaLa. I have to say I hope it isn't a double gender bender, which is the first thing I thought of when reading this.



Lala as a guy?  



GsG said:


> I didn't imply anything malicious and sorry if it came out that way.
> 
> Though taking a closer look, I do see a difference though.
> 
> ...



I'm very confident the second one is the real one.  Because I doubt the RAW guys would purposely censor what's already should've been censored.

Besides, don't you think the nipple location a bit too low on the first?


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just started reading this
> 
> Lala + tail rubbing = :ho


_Welcome friend 

Tail rubbing indeed  _


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone have to a hardsub avi version of OVA. And where can I get the Dvd rips of the series?


----------



## GsG (Jun 8, 2009)

MOE said:


> Does anyone have to a hardsub avi version of OVA. And where can I get the Dvd rips of the series?



If you're talking about the current OVA (OVA 2), then there's no sub of it yet.

For DVD subs of the series and the first ova, [Yabai-Fansubs] encodes those.


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there a way to keep the subs when I convert the video file to a .dpg or something else since there isn't a script?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 8, 2009)

Golbez said:


> That Kuro is totally awsum.
> ...
> Maybe I should read Black Cat.



Believe me its a good series.

I'm just disappointed with how the ch for last week ended. It didn't do Train/Kuro any justice.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

Train is actually a very good main char, but in TLR verse they fucked him


----------



## GsG (Jun 10, 2009)

To Love-Ru Chapter 152 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: _Images_ 









*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 




- Momo 'greets' Rito in his bed again (lots of tissues in his trashcan btw )
- Rito accidentally switches places with Peke
- Yui notices her boobs are bigger, Haruna is jealous
- Lala tries to dressform with Peke, but since Rito is Peke he screws it up





*Spoiler*: _Thoughts_ 




Lol well at least it wasn't as predictable as I thought.  Lol at Rito <-> Peke. 
I likes the fan service yet again.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2009)

Rito still fails to appreciate Momo's morning call.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

Rito always fails


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for the link GsG


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2009)

GsG from what anime is your avatar from?


----------



## GsG (Jun 10, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> thanks for the link GsG



No problem. 



Immortal Flame said:


> GsG from what anime is your avatar from?





The one we're posting in right now.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice new set GSG.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2009)

GsG said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell at first man. I'm guessing that its from the OVA. I didn't watch it yet.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 10, 2009)

GsG said:


> To Love-Ru Chapter 152 Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Images_
> ...



Houston, we have lift-off!


----------



## Slacker (Jun 10, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I couldn't tell at first man. I'm guessing that its from the OVA. I didn't watch it yet.



I haven't seen the anime but the girl on GsG's set looks like Mikan.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 11, 2009)

Akatora said:


> thank for the spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh I found it myself


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

tail rubbing is the most awesome thing in this manga

and rito is the most gay main character ever.

I would of banged lala and sisters so many fucking times


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> tail rubbing is the most awesome thing in this manga
> 
> and rito is the most gay main character ever.
> 
> I would of banged lala and sisters so many fucking times



If it was only those 3 girls.
I would have banged every single girl in that school.


----------



## Slacker (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> tail rubbing is the most awesome thing in this manga
> 
> and rito is the most gay main character ever.
> 
> I would of banged lala and sisters so many fucking times



Deviluke turning I?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> If it was only those 3 girls.
> I would have banged every single girl in that school.



Those three are probably the most horny girls out of them all.

+ tail rubbing = awesome


----------



## GsG (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah my previous set was Mikan from the second OVA.  This current one is easier to tell though. 


Yeah they throw themselves at Rito and he keeps dodging.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 11, 2009)

I would even have banged my own "not-in-blood related" sister.
And that Golden Darkness as well


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

oh yes that "body shape shifting" ability might be VERY interesting


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2009)

Threesome with Mikan and Yami, you know its possible infact its likely


----------



## Slacker (Jun 11, 2009)

What about Risa? She's the horniest of them all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

you know, she might be a pussy when it comes to actuall fucking

though I doubt it

she mght be a lesbian though


----------



## Slacker (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you read chapter 147?

She didn't act so lesbian in it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

oh yeah I totally forgot about that chapter

damnit if I was rito I would of tapped that before she could even start saying it was a joke


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 11, 2009)

misleading preview is misleading, Lala's form didn't change, though Peke's might have, I can't tell from the spoiler.

Stupid SJ ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2009)

Peke is a women right?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 11, 2009)

No, Peke's a boy.



Chuck Norris said:


> I would even have banged my own "not-in-blood related" sister.
> And that Golden Darkness as well



Mikan's really his sister.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

Links for anime plz :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

meh, wow, respect!


----------



## BVB (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn, GsG should be the God of this thread.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 11, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Gsg how many ova's are gonna be? u know?


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

Three have been announced, so one more is left.  It'll come in August.  Now if any more will come after that, who knows.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

^damn them,only 3?

curse them


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

Curse them for not following the manga correctly.  I mean they could have easily put all those filler episodes in between actual canon if they wanted to so they could have stretched it out if more episodes equaling in more money was their plan, but no.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

they totally fucked it up , manga>>>anime


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

I demand a remake and for it to air during late night Saturday's so it won't be heavily censored.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

^ u said it right mate


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

In the mean time though, assuming Raw-Paradise (VASSiLi) releases on time, the MQ raw for chapter 152 should be out in at least 4 hours. (HQ raw by [Ju-Ni]Vicissitude probably at least 6 hours after that).
Though I probably won't be here to update any of this at that time and for the rest of the day, so someone else do it.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

cursed ya


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

cmon, the manga its self is nothing but filler, honestly i dont see a big difference between the show and the manga

and i do not one to see another reboot like they did with negima, cause the second reboot was worse and further ruined the story


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2009)

Rito must be sleep sexing Momo. Seriously.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 12, 2009)

_ Haruna _


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't worry Haruna I like your breasts just fine. <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

Rito just had to become an apron. Like he doesn't know what he's doing 

Redhawk's scantlation is out for Ch.152


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 13, 2009)

Well Momo strikes again, giving Rito another morning surprise!  

Her doing those morning escapades might finally be getting Rito's sex drive to kick in.  Just look at him stare at Lala's big boobs.  



Oh, How I would love to be in Rito's shoes just for one day!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

You see Rito is like Vash the stampede, he pretends to act like a naive nice guy, but when the chips are down he comes out swinging. the apron was ftw.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Rito just had to become an apron. Like he doesn't know what he's doing
> 
> Redhawk's scantlation is out for Ch.152



I keep saying it Rito is developing Pimp Sense.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 13, 2009)

On the other hand i still think that Rito in every chap he is achieving a new level of GAR ,he is so fail


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2009)

Rito has a hidden dark perverted side.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 13, 2009)

What I wouldn't pay to be in Rito's place one day. Seriously Rito's power with the lady's is so strong that's affecting his sister and anything that has a vagina. That is an awesom power indeed.


----------



## GsG (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you To Love-Ru for always providing me beautiful sets to wear.  Praise be to it.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 14, 2009)

GsG said:


> Thank you To Love-Ru for always providing me beautiful sets to wear.  Praise be to it.



Hell yeah 
And about this week chapter..
Hmm I wonder how Rito feels beeing that tight Apron .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 14, 2009)

next chap, Rito rapes by random Haruna


----------



## Hagen (Jun 15, 2009)

You hafta love Momo, all women should be like her.  when she likes a guy, she gets into his pants no matter what, she doesnt give a damn about the other ppl's opinion, nor even about the guy's opinion, even if she gets rejected, she still rapes the fool during his sleep 





ForteAnly said:


> What I wouldn't pay to be in Rito's place one day. Seriously Rito's power with the lady's is so strong that's affecting his sister and anything that has a vagina. That is an awesom power indeed.


yeah, thanks Gawd Ringo is never at home


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, thanks Gawd Ringo is never at home



Oh, gawd!  

But you know, it just occurred to me. Dr. Mikado needs more loving!  :ho


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> You hafta love Momo, all women should be like her.  when she likes a guy, she gets into his pants no matter what, she doesnt give a damn about the other ppl's opinion, nor even about the guy's opinion, even if she gets rejected, she still rapes the fool during his sleep



She's the most sexually mature girl in the gang. The gang should take cues from Momo coz right now, the best way to a man's heart is through his pants.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 17, 2009)

Peke Rito = Epicly hot chapter


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 17, 2009)

Apparently Rito is purposefullyinadvertently doing some naughty things to Lala during his time as Peke.


-----
EDIT: I was bored so I went and found the rest of the pics....so if you haven't seen them yourself: 
I had too remove two unnecessary pics to make the limit


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

How to fix poor ratings?   You do it by giving them overwhelming fanservice.  


Yui and Haruna.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 17, 2009)

GsG the pic of the girl by herself bent over what is that from..? I feel like ive seen it but im having memory loss.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Majeh said:


> GsG the pic of the girl by herself bent over what is that from..? I feel like ive seen it but im having memory loss.


I believe that's Aya from ichigo 100%.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

YUI!!Hell yeah!!this chap will be very interesting


----------



## AMD (Jun 17, 2009)

Rito has gotten a taste of every girl in the series... at least in the doujins he has.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 17, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> She's the most sexually mature girl in the gang. The gang should take cues from Momo coz right now, the best way to a man's heart is through his pants.


the gang, and every women in the real world too, all of them should take cues from Momo 

and i demand a chapter of Risa and Momo becoming intimate friends and conspiring to have a threesome with Rito. it wont be unrealistic at all 




AMD said:


> Rito has gotten a taste of every girl in the series... at least in the doujins he has.


rly? all the doujinshis i've seen are with Lala, Haruna, Yui or Mikan. im missing a lot of stuff it seems


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 17, 2009)

Bunny outfit haruna-chan and Yui's sexy outfit automatically make this chapter awesome. I can't wait for this chapter to be out now.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 17, 2009)

Locard said:


> the gang, and every women in the real world too, all of them should take cues from Momo
> 
> and i demand a chapter of Risa and Momo becoming intimate friends and conspiring to have a threesome with Rito. it wont be unrealistic at all



We've seen just how horny Risa and Momo can get. It wouldn't be a surprise if they gang up on the chap to give him some good head in the morning and some lovin' at night. 

Last ch we've oogled at Lala wearing an apron and now its gonna be Haruna and Yui donning a sexy get-up.


----------



## Dread (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty much win.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2009)

To go with the pics


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Pekito makes Lala feel "good" in her gym clothes
-Momo gets excited herself watching  
-Pekito's powers go berserk, affecting the whole class
-Momo swaps out Pekito for the other badge in the confusion, takes him home
-Lala lectures the real Peke afterwards


----------



## GsG (Jun 19, 2009)

To-LOVE-Ru 153 HQ RAW (Manga Helpers)


----------



## Dread (Jun 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> To-LOVE-Ru 153 HQ RAW (Manga Helpers)



Man, all that blushing must be acting. Rito's such an opportunist.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 19, 2009)

Rito is a genius. Designing such fitting clothes for everyone.


----------



## GsG (Jun 19, 2009)

Rito does not forget.  He knows what he wants. 

Chapter 26 Page 15

Chapter 26 Page 16



Chapter 153 Page 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, Rito sure has good taste in the clothes he chose for all those girls around him xDD

And tightening Lala's clothes to such an extent...wow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2009)

And Momo has even more reason to like him now


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahh Rito good taste as always


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh man, Rito's comments, it's like he was going to orgasm any second.  And Yui telling herself she has no shame.  :rofl

Can't wait to G's colorings of this chapter.  



And next week a special guest visiting the Yuuki family?

It's too easy to think it's a regular.  I'm thinking either Gid or perhaps a new character, like a cousin.


----------



## notme (Jun 20, 2009)

Momo just gets better and better every chapter and is quickly becoming my #1.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2009)

Momo is just.

I think it will be zastin who comes back, its been awhile.

Rito is the perverted king odf the universe, he just has amnesia. lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 20, 2009)

I love Kotegawa's new clothes  !


----------



## Dread (Jun 20, 2009)

"What destructive power
The.. Their elasticity has!!"
Oh yes, so much win.


----------



## Godot (Jun 20, 2009)

It's now official. Momo > Lala

Also, Rito should have fondled with Lala more


----------



## Akatora (Jun 20, 2009)

seriously To love Ru keep surprising me by finding new ways/kinds for/of fanservice

Who would have guessed that Rito 1 day would be the cloths on an otherwise naked Lala


nothing really happened as usual, but fanservice + comedy as the series is known for is living in it's best


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 20, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> I love Kotegawa's new clothes  !



We all do  we all do


----------



## Tempest (Jun 20, 2009)

Yui is love.

<3


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2009)

Let's predict which aspect of fanservice we'll see next week


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Let's predict which aspect of fanservice we'll see next week



Almost every single page from this chapter.


----------



## GsG (Jun 20, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Can't wait to G's colorings of this chapter.



Most likely colorings will be done near the middle or a bit later next week.   Although I'm not the only one wearing To Love-Ru sets, so be sure to take a look everywhere. 


So a rare guest eh?  I hope it's Ringo (Rito's mom) so she can get the body measurements for all the girls (B,W,H) so I can have for future references.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 21, 2009)

Lala-chan is love


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jun 21, 2009)

More TLR characters in the icing bikini plz 
It works for ANYONEEEE


----------



## Dread (Jun 21, 2009)

GsG said:


> Most likely colorings will be done near the middle or a bit later next week.



Or not.
*Spoiler*: __ 





EDIT: Oh, and a wallpaper for your enjoyment: Link removed


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2009)

I love it!  

Though I felt the whipped topping was too gray.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2009)

That coloring is great. Makes me hungry for a variety of things


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 21, 2009)

What a delecious picture of Yui.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 21, 2009)

I swear to god if Rito doesn`t tap that at the end of the series, he`s officially the most retarded fictional character ever written. He`s supposed to be a highschool kid with raging hormones.

TERRIBLE


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 22, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I swear to god if Rito doesn`t tap that at the end of the series, he`s officially the most retarded fictional character ever written. He`s supposed to be a highschool kid with raging hormones.
> 
> TERRIBLE



They will make an epic ending for it I am sure.
I'm already expecting harem ending for this manga.
However I hope till then we can still have a lot of more good chapters with a lot  more goodies from to Love-Ru girls that unlike him, are all a bunch of perverts (Specially my Lala-chan and her Devices).


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I swear to god if Rito doesn`t tap that at the end of the series, he`s officially the most retarded fictional character ever written. He`s supposed to be a highschool kid with raging hormones.
> 
> TERRIBLE



Sadly, since it's serialized in a shounen magazine... that's not gonna happen.

Now if this manga took the school days route...


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey when the volumes catch up do you guys think there'll be a version of chapter 146 without those pesky speech bubbles covering things?


----------



## Dread (Jun 22, 2009)

And here's 2 more.


----------



## Slacker (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome colorings. :ho


----------



## GsG (Jun 22, 2009)

burning jazz hat said:


> Hey when the volumes catch up do you guys think there'll be a version of chapter 146 without those pesky speech bubbles covering things?



Most likely yes.  I've seen examples in previous volumes where speech bubbles and kanji that were blocking breast and butt were removed.  Volume 14 finished off at chapter 124 plus that Valentine's special.  Considering each volume has an average of 9 chapters, we'll have to wait until Volume 17 comes out.

Volume Release dates so far


----------



## Majeh (Jun 22, 2009)

Dread said:


> And here's 2 more.



Those are really nice. Also Nice LaLa sig Chuck. :ho


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Sadly, since it's serialized in a shounen magazine... that's not gonna happen.
> 
> Now if this manga took the school days route...



Well in suzuka they had off screen sex and it was in weekly shonen magazine but jump is different.

That gave awsome ending idea for to-love-ru rito gets everybody pregnant and has to live with all of them


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2009)

Didn't Dragonball have a off-screen sex scene between Chichi and Goku during the Cell Arc?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Well in suzuka they had off screen sex and it was in weekly shonen magazine but jump is different.
> 
> That gave awsome ending idea for to-love-ru rito gets everybody pregnant and has to live with all of them



And they kill each other and Golden Darkness sails into the sunset with rito's head

Fuck yeah


----------



## Hagen (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> That gave awsome ending idea for to-love-ru rito gets everybody pregnant


including Mikan? 

Rito shouldn't touch his sister unless he takes appropiate measures, no sir!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> And they kill each other and Golden Darkness sails into the sunset with rito's head
> 
> Fuck yeah



Dude apperantly you didnt do school days correctly...

Also you forget to add

Then Gid Angered that all his daughters are dead, destroys the earth and Yami


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jun 23, 2009)

Where can I find volume 14 with the uncensoreds and various desirables?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I swear to god if Rito doesn`t tap that at the end of the series, he`s officially the most retarded fictional character ever written. He`s supposed to be a highschool kid with raging hormones.
> 
> TERRIBLE



Keiichi from higurashi atleast openly states his perverted desires :ho


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> including Mikan?
> 
> Rito shouldn't touch his sister unless he takes appropiate measures, no sir!



Yeah soon they have planed rito and there only lives children of rito


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Well in suzuka they had off screen sex and it was in weekly shonen magazine but jump is different.
> 
> That gave awsome ending idea for to-love-ru rito gets everybody pregnant and has to live with all of them


Including riko?


----------



## GsG (Jun 23, 2009)

burning jazz hat said:


> Where can I find volume 14 with the uncensoreds and various desirables?



Manga Helpers ("To Love-Ru" Raws)


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally caught up last night after not reading it for awhile

I liked Black, he was awesome.

I got to agree..If Rito does not get some, even off screen or implied...I will be pissed


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 23, 2009)

People need to vote Love-Ru for manga of the month


----------



## Majeh (Jun 23, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> People need to vote Love-Ru for manga of the month



Well i nominated it so lets just see if it gets to the poll.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2009)

I GOT SPOILERS



Words to go with it

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not even bothering with a summary, since the pics pretty much tell you everything.  2chers are thinking this is a possible Run+Kyoko flag.  Lala is absent from these screens, but she's probably in the beginning.  The rule's probably still in effect.

Next week's blurb is about Yui making a "cell phone debut".  Don't ask me, even the 2chers are confused




Thoughts
*Spoiler*: __ 



I though for a second, Did Haruna get hotter, then I went oh wait nvm its Kiyoko


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2009)

Rito in some way was able to feel Lala. Unfortunately, it didn't do shit in elevating his hormones.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyoko does look like Haruna in those spoiler pics. Naked Kyoko is going to be nice addition to this chapter.


----------



## Choco (Jun 24, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Rito in some way was able to feel Lala. Unfortunately, it didn't do shit in elevating his hormones.



But he said it felt good


----------



## GsG (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm mainly glad that we'll get more Kyoko images.  The Kyoko H&E folder can hopefully now get some more images.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> But he said it felt good



True, but it was barely enough to make him want to do Lala.


----------



## Choco (Jun 26, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> True, but it was barely enough to make him want to do Lala.



True. Because he wants to do all of them


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 26, 2009)

... So there is going to be a big announcement next week ... looks like this is it ...


----------



## Choco (Jun 26, 2009)

Why does this awesome manga/thread have only three stars?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2009)

lol, I knew it was only a matter of time before Rito met Kyouko xDD


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 26, 2009)

Clothes eradication bomb?  LOL reminds me of and old Get Smart movie where it has a  Nude Bomb.

Gotta get me one of those.  



And now, Magical Kyouko is part of the harem!


----------



## Akatora (Jun 26, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Clothes eradication bomb?  LOL reminds me of and old Get Smart movie where it has a  Nude Bomb.
> 
> Gotta get me one of those.
> 
> ...



Indeed she seem to have fallen for Rito's power to


I wonder how the principal could even get those cloths on, they seem way to small in size.


Anyway same as usual chapter which is ok, delivering what the series is known for


----------



## Choco (Jun 26, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Indeed she seem to have fallen for Rito's power to
> 
> 
> *I wonder how the principal could even get those cloths on, they seem way to small in size.*
> ...


----------



## GsG (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm definitely waiting for the uncensored version of this chapter. 

*Hopes for nude Kyoko colorings.  Of course, nude Run is welcome as well.*


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2009)

Yui gets a Cellphone eh

time to be sending Rito the random Naked pictures


----------



## ichimaru17 (Jun 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Yeah I'm definitely waiting for the uncensored version of this chapter.
> 
> *Hopes for nude Kyoko colorings.  Of course, nude Run is welcome as well.*



please tell me where you get such things. XD


----------



## GsG (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah lovely nude cell phone pictures. 



ichimaru17 said:


> please tell me where you get such things. XD



Sent pm with sites.


----------



## ichimaru17 (Jun 26, 2009)

GsG said:


> Ah lovely nude cell phone pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent pm with sites.



thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



10char


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't help but feel that a repeat of Black Cat will happen if Kyouko would ever to come across Black


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Kyouko has felt the power of rito, its only a matter of time.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2009)

Kyouko sort of looks like Kotegawa but with short hair.


SUPER HOT CH


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Kyouko is what would happen if you put kotegawa and haruna together, instant sexy.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2009)

She'll light your world on fire.......literally


----------



## Jugger (Jun 27, 2009)

Just how many girls rito needs before becomes king of universe


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 27, 2009)

You're going to need one for every planet at least.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2009)

I bet if Rito is thrown into the girls locker room give him 3minutes and the harem grows

it goes like this
Start: Ahh pervert get out, we will kill you
15seconds: Ok we wont kill you, just leave now
30seconds: All is forgiven, it was an accident, but you need to leave
45seconds: Ahh well you can stay If you want' just dont look
1minute: Wait stay instead... So people dont think your a perv...
1:15 : Ahh Yuki-kun can you help me with my bra
1:30 Pls help me with My panites
2minutes: Yuki-kun I'm So wet, Please start with me ignore the others

the remaining minute has been omited as it would get me banned, just use you imagineation...


----------



## Random Member (Jun 27, 2009)

The Principal switching bodies w/ Rito for a day would be one of the best chapters. Much fun to be had there


----------



## Dread (Jun 27, 2009)

So... Why didn't Kyokos thigh highs vanish? Not that I'm complaining. :>


----------



## Raviene (Jun 27, 2009)

Dread said:


> So... Why didn't Kyokos thigh highs vanish? Not that I'm complaining. :>



would it matter if it did?

I've been waiting for a plot from this series but I didn't know it was staring me in the face... 


plot is simple: 1001 ways to strip a girl


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2009)

Raviene said:


> plot is simple: 1001 ways to strip a girl



What's the count right now?


----------



## Dread (Jun 27, 2009)

Raviene said:


> would it matter if it did?


No, not really. Except it would be less delicious if they had vaporized too.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jun 27, 2009)

GsG said:


> Ah lovely nude cell phone pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent pm with sites.


requesting PM 
This chapter was ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 27, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I bet if Rito is thrown into the girls locker room give him 3minutes and the harem grows
> 
> it goes like this
> Start: Ahh pervert get out, we will kill you
> ...



You know, that reminds me.   Didn't they do a plot where all the girls in school fell in love with Rito?   



Random Member said:


> The Principal switching bodies w/ Rito for a day would be one of the best chapters. Much fun to be had there



That's another nice plot idea.  Could see the Principal dry humping every girl he came across.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2009)

Adorable chapter.
Just like all the other ones.
I'm just sad Lala didn't also ruin it in the end with some weirded device and then join the girls and have Rito be triple human shield for those 3 


By the way I didn't the socks disapear as well?
Is this some sort of fetish with stockings?


----------



## Dread (Jun 27, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> By the way I didn't the socks disapear as well?
> Is this some sort of fetish with stockings?


 Thigh high fetish is good for your health. Oh, but after thinking this through the "official" reason could be that the bomb didn't work properly that low, they both have shoes on too.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2009)

Dread said:


> Thigh high fetish is good for your health. Oh, but after thinking this through the "official" reason could be that the bomb didn't work properly that low, they both have shoes on too.



Shoes n stockings fetish..

Hmm I like it


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 29, 2009)

Legend said:


> Kyouko has felt the power of rito, its only a matter of time.



That's Rito's amazing harem power at work.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 29, 2009)

ZETTAI RYOUIKI!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That's another nice plot idea.  Could see the Principal dry humping every girl he came across.



how many girls do you think he could get in bed before they figure out he isnt Rito?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 29, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> how many girls do you think he could get in bed before they figure out he isnt Rito?



I bet all of them including Mikan and all at the same time


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 29, 2009)

_I think Rito is the biggest bitch I have ever read about 

So many girls

Yet he can't make a good move on any one of them  
_


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2009)

Tenacious Lee said:


> how many girls do you think he could get in bed before they figure out he isnt Rito?



Well depends.  

If he's smart, he would go for the nameless background girls first.  That way he hits the motherload.

But if he tries to go for Mikan, Yui, Yami, or the twins, they would expose the principal before he got to first base.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well depends.
> 
> If he's smart, he would go for the nameless background girls first.  That way he hits the motherload.
> 
> But if he tries to go for Mikan, *Yui*, Yami, or the twins, they would expose the principal before he got to first base.



I disagree there, Yui would have done it with Rito when he tackled her in the park if that was his intention.

To me, the ones who would immediately find out would be Yami(lol), Nana, Mikan, and Haruna(she'd freak out and smack him).


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Any spoilers on 155?


----------



## Tracespeck (Jun 30, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> Any spoilers on 155?



Inventions that don't work, mostly naked girls, rito still doesn't get any. Poor guy 



> I disagree there, Yui would have done it with Rito when he tackled her in the park if that was his intention.



If rito came onto Yui like the principle does then she would just scream and slap him.  If the principle realized his new advantage and played it smooth..........


----------



## GsG (Jun 30, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> Any spoilers on 155?



It generally arrives between 7-9 am GMT Wednesday.  Someone will post it at that time.
In the mean time, focus on images.  Ishikei just released another Mikan image.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> If rito came onto Yui like the principle does then she would just scream and slap him.  If the principle realized his new advantage and played it smooth..........



Tis a possibility if the principal had any self-control to begin with. Although it'll be interesting to see that agressive perv pull it off "Rito" Style. 

@ GsG: Man, I dunno what to say, but I'm definitely digging CC's rear bumpers in your set.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2009)

To tiered to post myslef so link to spoilers


----------



## Jugger (Jul 1, 2009)

looks fun chapter


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah this chapter is definitely getting (uncensored) colorings.  Yui tends to be the girl who gets the most colored images.  That Mikan image might also possibly be colored.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2009)

what was your previous sid GsG i saw that comment about the mods not letting it fly... or was that someone else in this thread?


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah that was me.  I've had the sig for about 2 days now.  Some mods love it; some mods not so much.  Even if they put "staff", I still figure out who edits it, so I know who to look out for in the future.  Heh, what can you do?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 1, 2009)

chapter looks cool, I want that picture of Lala.


----------



## Cerō2 (Jul 1, 2009)

ichimaru17 said:


> please tell me where you get such things. XD



_I concur._


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Yeah that was me.  I've had the sig for about 2 days now.  Some mods love it; some mods not so much.  Even if they put "staff", I still figure out who edits it, so I know who to look out for in the future.  Heh, what can you do?



Can't believe that there are people out there who deslike your sets


----------



## GsG (Jul 1, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _I concur._



Sent sites. 



Chuck Norris said:


> Can't believe that there are people out there who deslike your sets



I guess they just don't like seeing well shaped bodies better than they have.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent sites.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they just don't like seeing well shaped bodies better than they have.



If they find me then I'll be screwed :/


----------



## Cerō2 (Jul 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Sent sites.



_Good looking out, thanks!_


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 1, 2009)

For 2 chapters in a Row my Lala-chan doesn't get any goodies to show us.
I'm upset


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 1, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> For 2 chapters in a Row my Lala-chan doesn't get any goodies to show us.
> I'm upset



we dont get to see the naked picture?!?!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 1, 2009)

GsG said:


> Yeah this chapter is definitely getting (uncensored) colorings.  Yui tends to be the girl who gets the most colored images.  That Mikan image might also possibly be colored.



I noticed that Yui has been getting a lot of love from colorings lately. I recall that the spotlight was on Lala most of the time.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 2, 2009)

I take the colored pics when you get them GsG


----------



## GsG (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah Lala was getting a lot of colorings, but it just so happened that people just can't ignore the tsundere character after all. 


Well I do save them and add them to the H&E pack for distribution later on.  :ho

Now that I'm here though, I'm going to be out in an hour or so and won't come back until Monday since I'll be going to the water park.  So someone else post manga content when it arrives. 

Guess I'll be busy catching up to save 3 days worth of images when I come back though.


----------



## Majeh (Jul 2, 2009)

I have your latest pack (1700) i think. So when u update let me know plz.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jul 2, 2009)

GsG, what happened to her thigh highs? I kinda liked them 
Though now that she is without them, I think she is better for it 
Are there more coloreds without the thigh highs?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2009)

NEW CHAPTER IS OUT

GENIUS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> NEW CHAPTER IS OUT
> 
> GENIUS



Damn, Momo, Damn !

Yui is so cute :ho


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2009)

Awsome chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

What we learned in this chapter:

Never give a girl your phone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, poor Yui's first e-mail with a guy other than her brother sure ended up on the far end of what I'd call a "normal exchange"


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2009)

Or Perhaps Rito will go "Just as planned", slowly the implications behind the picture will cause her to either interpret that I find Lalas boobs small, makeing her find a way to inlarge her own OR she will see that this is me trying to convince her to pay attention to Lala Slowly Turning her Bi-Sexual, it will suceed All the while I will play the innocent fool, working on my plans for Nana and Yami, Yes the time will come soon

Inconclusion rito is *GENIUS*
or maybe I over think things


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 3, 2009)

So next issue:



> Nana and Haruna draw near to the secret of a girl



Nana and Haruna? secret of a girl? sounds like there maybe some growth in the next chapter ...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> some growth in the next chapter



Plot? In MY harem manga?


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 3, 2009)

It's very rare that a manga manages to tickle my American humor. This one did. Maybe because it wasn't all the gay "OMG!" Rito shock. I hate that.

So basically, if they just had Rito sleep the entire time, this manga would own.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> So basically, if they just had Rito sleep the entire time, this manga would own.



Basically he's the plot device for groping, nudes and vaginas in faces

If the girls do that by themselves, he becomes redundant


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So next issue:
> 
> 
> 
> Nana and Haruna? secret of a girl? sounds like there maybe some growth in the next chapter ...



hmmm something to do with how get breast bigger


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Yui is the hottest,her cover was awsome


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this weeks chapter, the cover was.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> It's very rare that a manga manages to tickle my American humor. This one did. Maybe because it wasn't all the gay "OMG!" Rito shock. I hate that.
> 
> So basically, if they just had Rito sleep the entire time, this manga would own.



They used a pretty common method called "misunderstandings". The only difference is that Rito didn't face any immediate repercussions of this misunderstanding, and I'm glad they didn't show it. 

While Rito gets more female body parts in his face than you can count he also has his fair share of moments where physically/comically assaulted for some of those actions. 

For once I just liked seeing Yui's confused reaction around everything else that just conspired. xD


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2009)

"Sexual Harassment!"  :rofl

Maybe we will see a follow-up with Yui returning a "personalized" cell phone picture of her own?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> "Sexual Harassment!"  :rofl
> 
> Maybe we will see a follow-up with Yui returning a "personalized" cell phone picture of her own?



It could happen. Women have a weird way of responding when roused with jealousy.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> "Sexual Harassment!"  :rofl
> 
> Maybe we will see a follow-up with Yui returning a "personalized" cell phone picture of her own?



And maybe Rito might even find that nude picture of Lala in his phone


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, he'll delete it.  Rito is a guy who doesn't know a good keeper when he sees it. He can't even appreciate Lala or any of the female characters in the nude.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2009)

^ What else would you expect from a virgin like him  He doesn't deserve all that attention if he doesn't know the meaning of threesomes, foursomes and so on


----------



## Akatora (Jul 3, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> And maybe Rito might even find that nude picture of Lala in his phone



Or what if Yui isn't the only one that received that picture?

For instance his parents, Haruna or Saruyama


The question is how would saruyama react to it?

would he A) Thank Rito for the glorious picture and ask for more or would he B) Be even more envious of Rito Rubbing it in his face how the girls swarm around him XD


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Or what if Yui isn't the only one that received that picture?
> 
> For instance his parents, Haruna or Saruyama
> 
> ...



C) Both


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 3, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> And maybe Rito might even find that nude picture of Lala in his phone



I could see Mikan discovering it on his cell phone before Rito does.  

"Onii-chan, what's this?"  



Akatora said:


> Or what if Yui isn't the only one that received that picture?
> 
> For instance his parents, Haruna or Saruyama
> 
> ...



That would be a hillarious if that was mass-sent.

Haruna 

Saruyama "THANK YOU, RITO!"


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol, Mikan would freak! Her reactions make me wonder if they're really blood related 

Saruyama:


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> Lol, Mikan would freak! Her reactions make me wonder if they're really blood related



In before "they're not blood-related" so it gets awwwright to have sexy situations with her.


On the other hand, this is japan. They'll have sexy situations either way.


----------



## papajones (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG <3
did u guys see lala getting naked again exposing her full breast? tehe, its by accident too. its so exciting @,@


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> Lol, Mikan would freak! Her reactions make me wonder if they're really blood related



They're totally blood related. Look at they're parents. It's just in there's no such thing as the Westermark Effect in anime.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

After seeing high quality fanart of mikan getting anally ravaged with tears in her eyes

I don't care about blood relations

Fanart will deliver what the manga doesn't :ho


----------



## Random Member (Jul 3, 2009)

Celine has managed to turn this into an excellent chapter! Rito should be tired more often


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 3, 2009)

_Funny chapter _

_I think Yui looked hot as hell this chapter _

Link removed

_I love these shorts  _


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally a good chapter 
Lool If I was Kotegawa i would just send an email back to Rito naked, and saying "Can Lala top this?"


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 5, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> ^ What else would you expect from a virgin like him  He doesn't deserve all that attention if he doesn't know the meaning of threesomes, foursomes and so on



He's the most abnormal male virgin in the mangaverse.  

At the very least, he's a useful plot device for fanservice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2009)

"SEX-SEXUAL HARASSMENT!!!"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 6, 2009)

The author wrote several stuffs about character creation in the manga, maybe I'll paste some later here.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jul 6, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Finally a good chapter
> Lool If I was Kotegawa i would just send an email back to Rito naked, and saying "Can Lala top this?"



QFT!! Someone should make a doujin of this chapter asap :ho


----------



## Dread (Jul 6, 2009)

Yui is love.


----------



## Choco (Jul 6, 2009)

^  That's pretty good!


----------



## ForteAnly (Jul 6, 2009)

Yet another nice Yui coloring.


----------



## GsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright now that I got that out of the way, I have an updated image pack if anyone wants.

It's in two parts.

Part 1: 952.72 MB ; Part 2: 293.12 MB

Total: 1.21 GB (2000+ images)


----------



## Godot (Jul 7, 2009)

1.2 GB! wow, thats a lot...

nonetheless, send me links please


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2009)

Me wants !


----------



## GsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Godot said:


> 1.2 GB! wow, thats a lot...
> 
> nonetheless, send me links please





Yagami1211 said:


> Me wants !



The psd files really add a lot to the total file size.

Sent links to both of you.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yui is love.



Nice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2009)

Titays in mah spoiler pics



NO TRANSLATION yet

Also if anyone knows a where i can find the "that ass" Smilie i'll give you +rep


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 8, 2009)

^seems good chap


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm counting on you GsG


----------



## GsG (Jul 8, 2009)

Original sized spoilers:


Lol, there's not really any development here.  I'm not sure what sort of summary can come out of this. 

I do notice Mikan doing a lot of... well never mind. 

Also:






Chuck Norris said:


> I'm counting on you GsG



Did you want the image pack?


----------



## Majeh (Jul 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> Original sized spoilers:
> 
> 
> Lol, there's not really any development here.  I'm not sure what sort of summary can come out of this.
> ...



do you have another..? if so yes.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 8, 2009)

hmm, seems Nana gets jealous of Lala and Yui's boobs and... summons an octopus?


----------



## ForteAnly (Jul 8, 2009)

That octupus is probably a breast enlarger gone wrong.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 8, 2009)

GsG said:


> Original sized spoilers:
> 
> 
> Lol, there's not really any development here.  I'm not sure what sort of summary can come out of this.
> ...



I'm trying to speculate here, but I'm just as clueless as to where this chapter is going. 

Nice Louise set you got there.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yui is love.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

Kind of a predictable chapter, IMO.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kind of a predictable chapter, IMO.



Really?


After 156 chaps of the same type of stuff() this one became predictable?


----------



## Dread (Jul 11, 2009)

So... Mikan on page 17 was pretty much win.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Kind of a predictable chapter, IMO.



Well shit

Lesbo tit grabbing

What did to-love-ru NOT show yet?


----------



## BVB (Jul 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Well shit
> 
> Lesbo tit grabbing
> 
> What did to-love-ru NOT show yet?



sex                    .


----------



## Zaru (Jul 11, 2009)

This is shounen. Sex is a lie.


----------



## GsG (Jul 11, 2009)

Off screen sex?

That would suck though; give us on screen sex.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2009)

It was a pretty good chapter.

The cute octopus was actually cute.

The breasy grapping was hilarious.


----------



## BVB (Jul 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> This is shounen. Sex is a lie.



no sex in my love-ru?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2009)

I want moar plox.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 11, 2009)

didnt like this chapter too much, nothing interesting happened(well, compared to the usual)


----------



## Choco (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Seconded. This chapter was meh


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys what do you think about my current Set?
Is it disturbing enough to be tagged?
I don't want my Lala-chan be treated like she was before


----------



## Choco (Jul 11, 2009)

Your set is  Lala is my favorite too 

I doubt it will be tagged.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 11, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> Your set is  Lala is my favorite too
> 
> I doubt it will be tagged.



Lala-Chan is mine though


----------



## Choco (Jul 11, 2009)

^ ...... Fine, Momo is mine though


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 11, 2009)

No one has a Haruna set.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally, we got our long overdue dosage of tentacle rape.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2009)

Good Chapter, ahh so even aliens acknowledge that touching is the best way for BOOBs to get bigger

Also I started reading Aki-Sora holy shit (note it really is an 18+ (ok more like 16+) thing, if you want sex its there)


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Good Chapter, ahh so even aliens acknowledge that touching is the best way for BOOBs to get bigger
> 
> Also I started reading Aki-Sora holy shit (note it really is an 18+ (ok more like 16+) thing, if you want sex its there)



Is it exponentially better than Mysterious Girlfriend X, or just slightly better?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

It's way different. More like typical "weakling gets lots of pussy" in a more or less cute i*c*st setting.

MGX is wayyyyyyyy different from that


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh and did I mention aki-sora turns into a freaking mass sex orgy at chapter 6

Out of nowhere


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 12, 2009)

How many chapters is it so far? And is it a monthly or a weekly?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2009)

All women (except for the gay sister) seem to like Shota...

seriously Rito should go to one of those parties that happens in chapter 6


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Started reading this, now up to chapter 59.

Talk about manga fast-food.


----------



## Choco (Jul 12, 2009)

^ Isn't it great?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Well...it's formulaic and repetitive, but I don't have to use my brain, so it's weirdly relaxing.


----------



## Choco (Jul 12, 2009)

^ Agreed. Sometimes I wish they'd just get on with the plot


----------



## BVB (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Oh and did I mention aki-sora turns into a freaking mass sex orgy at chapter 6
> 
> Out of nowhere



just read aki-sora and damn, this orgy surely was unexpected


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2009)

The more I see Yui, the more I want to slap the shit out of her. Plenty of tightassed control-freak bitches in fiction, but her willingness to stick her nose into other people's business amazes me 

[/rant]


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

^  That is understandable. She thinks she's the boss of everyone. But then again, we need someone like her to keep everything in control. Lala and the twins are always causing trouble of some sort  I feel sorry for Rito being the only one who has to pay for it though. 
Nonetheless, IMO, Lala > Yui


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2009)

> Nonetheless, IMO, Lala > Yui


In terms of what? 'Cause I just expressed hatred for her, yet that reaction's like I said she was actually good for something.

(though that doujin with her becoming some guy's sex slave was lulz)

I do feel pretty sorry for Rito. So many girls, so little actual action with them and so much trouble


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

I just happen to like Lala more 

Rito is such a pathetic virgin  How can he sit around and do nothing about all these girls throwing themselves at him!?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Yui and Haruna >>Lala


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

Momo + Lala >>>> Haruna and Yui


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 13, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> I just happen to like Lala more
> 
> Rito is such a pathetic virgin  How can he sit around and do nothing about all these girls throwing themselves at him!?



If Rito or every other guys in harem mangas decided to smex up the girls, then it would be a pretty boring story, now would it?


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

^ Good point


----------



## BVB (Jul 13, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> If Rito or every other guys in harem mangas decided to smex up the girls, then it would be a pretty boring story, now would it?



have you ever watched school days?


----------



## Choco (Jul 13, 2009)

^ The anime gave me the creeps.  But I liked everything before the ending


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2009)

Karotte said:


> have you ever watched school days?



The thing about School Days is that it's a drama built around a harem, while TLR, Negima, Love Hina, Sekirei, Girls Saurus, and other harems are comedy.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Oh and did I mention aki-sora turns into a freaking mass sex orgy at chapter 6
> 
> Out of nowhere



Now I gotta check this out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> The thing about School Days is that it's a drama built around a harem, while TLR, Negima, Love Hina, Sekirei, Girls Saurus, and other harems are comedy.



You haven't checked out the manga i mentioned have you


Although you are right you cant do a comedy Harem with the main char Sexing it up, at least not without it switching focus...


though I believe one day someone will make a manga where main character is trying to sex it up but something stops him.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Yui and Haruna >>Lala



BLASPHEMY!!yell!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Saki also >>Lala


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> You haven't checked out the manga i mentioned have you
> 
> 
> Although you are right you cant do a comedy Harem with the main char Sexing it up, at least not without it switching focus...
> ...



What was the name of that manga, again?  

And that is an interesting twist.  It's sort of like a take on My Balls, but instead of the situation keeping the guy from sexing it up, you got the women doing it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2009)

Its called Aki-Sora... its only a little above my balls level...

Also the series, would have either his childhood friend stoping him, or his one male friend who stops him because they have an on going bet to see who loses whos virginity first...
and to make it interesting main character was the son of a legendary pimp lord, and have Rito level attraction skills with Keima (from tWGoK) girl captureing skills, eventually it the factors stopping him will spread to the girl who he got to fall for him, but got to clingy


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Saki also >>Lala



You sir are mistaken.


----------



## Choco (Jul 14, 2009)

Lala >>>>>> ALL! 

End. Of. Story


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

aside the jokes,Lala is very hot also but i don't know..her ''childish'' character is getting on my nerves


----------



## ForteAnly (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> aside the jokes,Lala is very hot also but i don't know..her ''childish'' character is getting on my nerves



Same here. I think Lala and Yui have some of the best bodies in To Love Ru but her personality is what ruins it for me. I prefer Yui over Lala any day.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2009)

Hot Damn!  That's a Keeper!  

And is she crying as if missing a certain guy?  



noobthemusical said:


> Its called Aki-Sora... its only a little above my balls level...
> 
> Also the series, would have either his childhood friend stoping him, or his one male friend who stops him because they have an on going bet to see who loses whos virginity first...
> and to make it interesting main character was the son of a legendary pimp lord, and have Rito level attraction skills with Keima (from tWGoK) girl captureing skills, eventually it the factors stopping him will spread to the girl who he got to fall for him, but got to clingy



Woah, Brother-Sister i*c*st in just the first chapter?


----------



## Choco (Jul 14, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> aside the jokes,Lala is very hot also but i don't know..her ''childish'' character is getting on my nerves








But that's what I like about Lala. She's fun, IMO.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

lala's boobs can bring also void and chaos in the world


----------



## Dread (Jul 15, 2009)

Why hello thar.
Btw, any spoilers yet?


----------



## notme (Jul 15, 2009)

Dread said:


> Btw, any spoilers yet?


Yes.

Adebayor passes medical at City.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 15, 2009)

Did my prayers got through the mangaka

This week chapter is the best ever, thank god I put up with the craps of the previous weeks.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 15, 2009)

notme said:


> Yes.


Wow all this fail in one chapter. To-love-ru is going to be canceled if it continues on like this.


----------



## notme (Jul 15, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Wow all this fail in one chapter. To-love-ru is going to be canceled if it continues on like this.




This chapter is going to be epic.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 15, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Wow all this fail in one chapter. To-love-ru is going to be canceled if it continues on like this.



Dude, you don't know Japan at all

Loli and wincest make the laws in Japan


----------



## ForteAnly (Jul 15, 2009)

This chapter is going to awesome. That Rito even sleeping get's him all of those girls.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

Why does this weeks chapter remind me of that one doujin?


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Dude, you don't know Japan at all
> 
> Loli and wincest make the laws in Japan



and this chapter has both.. love-ru is most epic manga in SJ 



Legend said:


> Why does this weeks chapter remind me of that one doujin?



mangaka got inspirated by it?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2009)

Legend said:


> And he fapped to it, im sure it goes the exact same way.
> 
> 
> Yeah no more than a month ago.



 maybe he left a comment on the site


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 16, 2009)

Legend said:


> Why does this weeks chapter remind me of that one doujin?



He's doing a us a good service by referencing that doujin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2009)

Scan for Ch.157 is out.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2009)

I know this manga lost a plot, long ago. But it's chapters like this that make me not give a darn about plot.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 16, 2009)

It has always been for the eye candy.


----------



## BVB (Jul 16, 2009)

this chapter was so fucking much win.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2009)

Wincest


----------



## Grandia (Jul 16, 2009)

Rito got mad skill!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 16, 2009)

I bet Rito was awake.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2009)

Wincest 

It was bound to happen


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 16, 2009)

Speechless.
Wincest.

Everyone should've predicted that thunder (aka the WinStorm) was bound to happen by the 6th page.

And Rito was awake all along :ho


----------



## Schneider (Jul 16, 2009)

The plot kinda reminds me of a hentai doujin version.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> maybe he left a comment on the site


Someone should check.



Immortal Flame said:


> He's doing a us a good service by referencing that doujin.


Now only if we had a sex scene.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2009)

Come on yabuki, switch to an adult manga magazine

We know you want to


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 16, 2009)

Why is Mikan so hot? She shouldn't be. ;_;


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Why is Mikan so hot? She shouldn't be. ;_;


I know right.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jul 16, 2009)

Mikan has now bumped up to one of my favorite To Love-Ru characters. Was this the Doujin you guys were talking about.

PMSing much Karui?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 16, 2009)

With most of the other girls Rito has grabbed and motorboated their breasts but with Mikan he keeps going for her ass.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Mikan has now bumped up to one of my favorite To Love-Ru characters. Was this the Doujin you guys were talking about.
> 
> The world of the Ninja is one of self-denial. It was a point of pride not to have my name known or spoken. / But it's only by controlling both the hidden and seen sides that the nation and the village can be made secure.


Yup thats it.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 16, 2009)

Momo is to be thanked for that great wincest moment


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha, the look on Momo while peering over Rito is like, "You're mine, bitch!"   

And at the end, "It's a three-way for now on, girlfriend!"  



Though it was funny when Rito said that the marshmellows were biting back!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 16, 2009)

Rito greatest actor ever, sleeping yeah right


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 16, 2009)

Damn we now have i*c*st. This manga knows no bounds


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 16, 2009)

_Mikan is pretty hot  _


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 17, 2009)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> With most of the other girls Rito has grabbed and motorboated their breasts but with Mikan he keeps going for her ass.



She's a loli, but in fairness, she has nice rear bumpers. Imagine how she would look like given a few years.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2009)

Mikan is so adorable.
I know why Rito did what he did 
I would have done the same thing, sleeping or not.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw this coming :ho


----------



## GsG (Jul 18, 2009)

Come onnnnmmmn page 10 and 12.

O and to bring up other news, I just realized that I forgot to add in a lot of the psd files in my previous image pack.  So I added those in as well as some renders that I've turned into sets in the past.  With the addition of some new images, the total size of the pack is now (2300+ [2200+ minus renders] images) {2GB} <683 MB x 3 split files>.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 19, 2009)

omg, 157 was E-P-I-C, it really felt like reading a doujinshi, a truly epic doujinshi 

and chibi Mikan was so cute


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 19, 2009)

GsG said:


> Come onnnnmmmn page 10 and 12.
> 
> O and to bring up other news, I just realized that I forgot to add in a lot of the psd files in my previous image pack.  So I added those in as well as some renders that I've turned into sets in the past.  With the addition of some new images, the total size of the pack is now (2300+ [2200+ minus renders] images) {2GB} <683 MB x 3 split files>.



Could you send me the PSD files?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2009)

So now that Mikan officially has a bro-com, I now officially support RitoMika. GOOOOO!!!!


----------



## GsG (Jul 20, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Could you send me the PSD files?



Sent the files. 

TLR PSD (941.8 MB)


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 22, 2009)

This thread has been pretty calm lately, where did all the perverts go?

Here this week spoiler to spice things up

*Spoiler*: __ 



Milan Turn To Arsenal Striker Nicklas Bendtner As Luis Fabiano Move Collapses

After Mikan, Rito aka freaking lucky bastard locked his pimp power on another target, Yami


----------



## Jugger (Jul 22, 2009)

Again to-love-ru beats the big 3 in the amount of spoiler pictures


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> This thread has been pretty calm lately, *where did all the perverts go*?
> 
> Here this week spoiler to spice things up
> 
> ...



I was on in the other sections posting shit.


----------



## GsG (Jul 22, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> This thread has been pretty calm lately, where did all the perverts go?
> 
> Here this week spoiler to spice things up
> 
> ...




I prefer to sleep during soundly the night instead of waking up in the middle of the night to post spoilers now. 

I see more potential colorings this week, but I haven't seen one from last week's yet, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Yami shows her true self at last


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 22, 2009)

If only Mikan had been their
Can you Imagine...
Yami you slut, get of my brother 
or in Doujin land...

Yami what are you doing
Its not what it looks like Mikan
Oh really I was okay with it
Really?
Yeah we could share
Oh Rito...


----------



## Majeh (Jul 22, 2009)

GsG said:


> Come onnnnmmmn page 10 and 12.
> 
> O and to bring up other news, I just realized that I forgot to add in a lot of the psd files in my previous image pack.  So I added those in as well as some renders that I've turned into sets in the past.  With the addition of some new images, the total size of the pack is now (2300+ [2200+ minus renders] images) {2GB} <683 MB x 3 split files>.



need plz.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2009)

No wai a Yami get?


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2009)

Rito and Celine strike again.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 22, 2009)

this chapter could break poor Mikan's heart. i mean.. her man with her best friend.

fortunately shes nowhere to be seen

and damn, as if Rito's natural pimpness wasnt enough, on top of that he has Celine 

Basically, Rito can have any woman in existence 

i remember the early chapters where Yami had lesbian tendencies, before Rito's pimpness straighted her up. seems so far away now


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 23, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> This thread has been pretty calm lately, where did all the perverts go?
> 
> Here this week spoiler to spice things up
> 
> ...



That lucky bastard. Rito x Yami fans would be thrilled at this chap.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

Scantlation for Ch.158 has been released.


----------



## GsG (Jul 24, 2009)

Silly Celine. 


I don't know if it's just me, but this sort of lookes like clothes that you might go to sleep with.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2009)

Yami was cute this chapter, She's falling deeper into the charm of rito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 24, 2009)

One day rather than kill she will just rape him, you know it to be ture


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 24, 2009)

Go Rito, pimp that Yami...like a boss .


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 24, 2009)

Rito is unaware of it... but he's a goddamn ladies man...

also...

Pool is open !...


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2009)

lol Yami. Since she doesn't hate him, she'll give him a quick and painless death. I wonder how long she'll keep up the act? 

And omg pool chapter. Can't wait to get Mikan loli shots.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 25, 2009)

Yami looks so much better when she is that happy.
I already liked her but after this chapter pekpek


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2009)

Needs more tsundere yami


----------



## Random Member (Jul 25, 2009)

One of my favorite Yami chapters after Yami-Yami Fashion


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2009)

Yandere Yami would be so cool


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Ahh I'd fap to that. pek


----------



## Schneider (Jul 25, 2009)

Did Rito and Lala just got outran by a baby?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2009)

Celine isn't your typical toddler.  



Blind Itachi said:


> Rito is unaware of it... but he's a goddamn ladies man...
> 
> also...
> 
> Pool is open !...



Oh yeah!  

I predict Yui topless fun and Momo smexiness!


----------



## Hagen (Jul 25, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Celine isn't your typical toddler.


 still surprising that she can run faster than Lala, though

itd be cool to have a daughter like Celine, i'd keep her drinking coca cola 24/7 and making her my "hunting companion"



> I predict Yui topless fun and Momo smexiness!


i expect some Mikan-Momo rivalry


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 25, 2009)

_These chapters are lacking nude Lala

I am disappointed  
_


----------



## burning jazz hat (Jul 27, 2009)

These chapters are lacking nude everyone
what's the deal


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 29, 2009)

The long awaited swimming pool chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



vivEnergy

99.9% fan service and 0.1% plot great combo is back!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG I got my wish, Mikado is there. pek


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2009)

I smell plot, no wait its just a plot device...

Oh well great chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 29, 2009)

To-love-ru is proof that manga can be good without plot  Plot is only for manga that sucks


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

This chap has YUI!!!!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Celine isn't your typical toddler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll add some steamy fan service for sure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahh swimming NEW CHAPTER


----------



## Random Member (Jul 31, 2009)

Yami in a swimsuit...

That's quite an impressive public pool. 

I think Rito's true colors are coming to the surface. I doubt he was actually talking about the float at all


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2009)

YUI. IS. SMEX.


----------



## Godot (Jul 31, 2009)

Saruyama-kun, you have much to learn from Rito-sama


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 31, 2009)

lol at Oshizu's "dead body" in the water.

And Yui learned the Halibel pose to make her breast appear larger.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2009)

Well guess it's next week when the topless action happens.   

Wonder who will be first?


----------



## Yōkai (Jul 31, 2009)

Jugger said:


> To-love-ru is proof that manga can be good without plot  Plot is only for manga that sucks


pfft who needs plot when you have fanservice, loli and wincest


----------



## Choco (Jul 31, 2009)

@ Oshizu


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2009)

Rito is a evil genius, i knew it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't go wrong with a swimsuit chapter 

And with all the flesh Rito has been exposed to, it's only normal if he gets a bit desensitized to such things


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 2, 2009)

The new OVA is out in Japan. This new OVA is just pure win. Bikini's, boobs, and brest grabbing galore is enough for me do die a happy man. Check link for pics. 

Deidara 3rd weakest Akatsuki


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Random Member (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm still not sure if Riko is a good or bad thing...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 2, 2009)

^ I want to say good, but at the same time i just dont know.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Well guess it's next week when the topless action happens.
> 
> Wonder who will be first?



I'm betting on Yui. She seems to be the unexpected "first victim" from time to time.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 5, 2009)

OVA= pure undistilled win

also spoilers guys Silent Tatsumaru
Your predictions were pretty much spot on. momo smexiness and yui topless
MOAR


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't tell if that's Risa or Momo about to suck Rito off.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2009)

It's Momo.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2009)

Really, kinda wish it was Risa.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 6, 2009)

The worst of being in holidays, is that you barely have time to read the new chapters more to look around for the fanservice of the new chapters.

This week chapter was one of the best I've seen for the last couple months and the Fanservice is going insane.
I shall make new set with Lala ^^


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2009)

Chapter 160 One Manga

Thought you To-Love-Ru fans might like this


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2009)

^^OMG awesome chapter!
Even more fanservice awaits!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2009)

How original, slimy tentacle creature attacks female characters


----------



## Random Member (Aug 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> How original, slimy tentacle creature attacks female characters



The cliffhanger managed to trick me for a second there.

I thought they were in actual danger of being injured for a moment or two.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 7, 2009)

wow somebody got penetrated :ho

the horny slut :ho

figures


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahaha great chapter. 

I loved the positions that liquid monster put the girls in, very suggestive.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Hahaha great chapter.
> 
> I loved the positions that liquid monster put the girls in, very suggestive.



Those positions will be the source of the FanService for this week.

God the usual websites I use are being really busy with these last couple chapters xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 7, 2009)

the websites that you "use"? :ho


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 7, 2009)

> the websites that you "use"?



C'mon. You know....


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Those positions will be the source of the FanService for this week.
> 
> God the usual websites I use are being really busy with these last couple chapters xD


Linksu?


----------



## Jugger (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice fan service and there is also little tiny bit a plot that has already linked 2 chapter together nice.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2009)

I just can't get enough of this picture.   Momo is sure quite the lolita.  

And Nana touching Rito's hotdog.  


I wonder how long until we see a Doujin of this chapter?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2009)

Some more panels I colored. 
thid made the chapter for me dunno why xD


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2009)

This use to get way more replys hurry guys post pics!!!


----------



## Gallant (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh lord, could Rito actually be getting closer to making up his damn mind in the future?! 

This chapter provided fan service for fans of almost every character.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm lovin' Momo's tactics on Rito. I sure as hell wanna see a lot more Momo goodness going on.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2009)

Plot in my To-Love-Ru?!?!?


----------



## Hagen (Aug 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Plot in my To-Love-Ru?!?!?


calm down, it must be an error 

i demand more wincest to erase this strange feeling of plotness!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> i demand more wincest to erase this strange feeling of plotness!



Seconded


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 10, 2009)

Its good once in a while Lala gets some appreciation.
I feared Rito was forgetting her but thank god he didn't.


----------



## Choco (Aug 10, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> Its good once in a while Lala gets some appreciation.
> I feared Rito was forgetting her but thank god he didn't.



I second this


----------



## hammarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Do anyone know if the season 2 is comming out or are they planning to or something, i really like to know

thanks 

:3


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing about a Season 2, but there are more OVA's to be released.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 11, 2009)

admit it guys, Momo is way more epic than Lala. 

lolis have overtaken this manga lately for a reason


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2009)

New Set ^^
Nana



PM for uncensored


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 13, 2009)

where's the spoilers


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 14, 2009)

Momo>>Nana.


----------



## Choco (Aug 14, 2009)

Lala >>>> Momo >> Nana


----------



## Gene (Aug 14, 2009)

burning jazz hat said:


> where's the spoilers


There's no Jump this week.


----------



## notme (Aug 14, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> Lala >>>> Momo >> Nana


Momo >>>>> All

Everyone else is fodder.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone ever get naked in this manga?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 15, 2009)

_MOE

The question is

Who hasn't gotten naked in this manga 
_


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2009)

if your looking for full blown naked read the volumes and not the individual chapters note that no one ever translates the volumes but really just read them for the tities.


----------



## Choco (Aug 15, 2009)

notme said:


> Momo >>>>> All
> 
> Everyone else is fodder.



Pfft! Blasphemy


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 15, 2009)

Momo is the best from the deviluke sisters.

Momo>>>Nana>>>Lala


----------



## notme (Aug 16, 2009)

XxChocolatexX said:


> Pfft! Blasphemy


Careful, Momo might just take offense.

Link removed

The teasing/playful Momo is great, but sometimes I miss the sadistic Momo.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 16, 2009)

Both sides to Momo are great. 
Has Lala ever made a sadistic face?


----------



## Choco (Aug 16, 2009)

She doesn't need to. She can suffocate you with her bewbs


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 19, 2009)

spoilers, guise!
It seems like once again Rito is proving that he has as much ability to make a decision as Bella Goddamn Swan. link


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the spoilers. Full body image of Mikado-sensei in a bikini.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 19, 2009)

Mikado dropped a bomb in the chapter.


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

161 One Manga 

Here ya go To Love Ru fans


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG PLOX!!! 

And Mikado's g-string... pek


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL IS ALL THIS PLOT DOING HERE? I DON'T READ THIS MANGA FOR THE END GAME, I READ IT FOR ALL THE MASSIVE TITTIES.

To-Love=Ru popularity = down over 9,000 points after this chapter. Mark my words. The children are afraid of plot advancement, they will revolt.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 21, 2009)

oh end game nice can't wait to finally see this end...

I mean OMFG PLOT NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't seen plot in ages.

So he loves them both?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2009)

Who said it was the end game lol? They can't end it this suddenly!! Not when they're selling 200,000+ volumes every three months. They'll milk this shit for all it's worth, especially since it barely has any main plot to begin with.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

What a revelation. Rito likes both of them!! Didn't see that coming


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2009)

I got this sneeky suspicion that he might very well end up with both of them in the end.  Saved from making that painful decision by somekind of quirky Devilukian law.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Rito might just end up with both of them in the end too. He will never decide on one. He cares for both of them too much to choose. He probably might just marry both since i'm sure they don't mind sharing him. Rito you lucky bastard.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I got this sneeky suspicion that he might very well end up with both of them in the end.  Saved from making that painful decision by somekind of quirky Devilukian law.



Yeah i got that feeling too and not its even stronger feeling


----------



## Gallant (Aug 21, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Who said it was the end game lol? They can't end it this suddenly!! Not when they're selling 200,000+ volumes every three months. They'll milk this shit for all it's worth, especially since it barely has any main plot to begin with.



They have been milking it for 2 years as is lol. Not counting the first year that has actual plot involved.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Rito will reach a whole new level of pimpness


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 21, 2009)

_A hint of plot this week  

 
_


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 21, 2009)

I say Rito should just marry or hook up with every single female that's interested in him. It's not like he will turn them down anyways he's far too nice that Rito.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 21, 2009)

plot? in MY to-love-ru?

blashpemy


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 21, 2009)

Teh polt is a lie.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2009)

Love is in the air pek


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't even realize the new chapter came out.


----------



## Godot (Aug 22, 2009)

tbh i think this page sums up who he's going to pic:

Link to the site


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 22, 2009)

Everytime there seems to be a plot, the author will always chuck the so called "plot" outta the window for winsome fanservice.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2009)

I would say it is more like this Holding out for a hero

He Loves Lala. He likes Haruna.

Love > Likes


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 22, 2009)

Lala gonna be his wife and Haruna the mistress. This "menage a trois" could work


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> Everytime there seems to be a plot, the author will always chuck the so called "plot" outta the window for winsome fanservice.



Or he could jump the gun, and end it soon.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> I would say it is more like this Cyclonic
> 
> He Loves Lala. He likes Haruna.
> 
> Love > Likes


He used the same word in Japanese. Translator just chose to translate it that way.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Or he could jump the gun, and end it soon.



Hopefully not. TLR has a lot of fanservice going on to end soon.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 22, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Lala gonna be his wife and Haruna the mistress. This "menage a trois" could work



Of course it will work.
Rito is not a man to end with only one girl.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

lulz plot.

 Rito is going to have Lala and Haruna at the end, just you watch.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 22, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> lulz plot.
> 
> Rito is going to have Lala and Haruna at the end, just you watch.



This is what I see happening too. I don't Rito will ever choose one over the other. It's not like the King will care anyways all he wants to do is retire as a pervert.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2009)

Rito probably gets with Magical Kyoko anyway.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2009)

The True End.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 22, 2009)

^ I'm hoping an ending like that will happen imagine the honeymoon.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2009)

^ Well that's pretty obvious lol.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 22, 2009)

Just wait, Rito will realize that his trulub was always closer than he thought



Hey, admit it, that would be a pretty original ending


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 22, 2009)

That would be pretty cool but I remember a manga that was about brotherXsister so meh.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2009)

About half the To-Love-Ru doujins I've read were about Rito banging his sister anyway.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2009)

> #40 (31/08) :
> Toriko (Couv)
> Beelzebub (Page Couleur)
> Inumaru Dashi (Page Couleur)
> ...



To Love Ru is done folks. Way faster than I was expecting to be honest.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2009)

No way!  

Thought the Volume and OVA sales were doing good enough that it would make it at least to 200 Chapters.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> To Love Ru is done folks. Way faster than I was expecting to be honest.



well black cat was 185 chapter long but it?s still suprise for me too  Now i don?t really see any new series being canneled.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> To Love Ru is done folks. Way faster than I was expecting to be honest.








WTF!


----------



## Hagen (Aug 23, 2009)

wha---NOOOOOOOO!   

I refuse to believe it! there's much left to be done 

This manga cant end until Rito adds Tenjouin and Magical Kyoko to his harem, tooks out Yui's virginity,  does a threesome with Lala's sisters, and bangs Mikan for 18 hrs nonstop, no sir!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 23, 2009)

This feel like deja vu.

Wasn't there same rumors last year about TLR being cancelled. Till it's officially confirmed I won't believe it


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 23, 2009)

From what I've seen people saying is that Jump didn't have a new series lined up (Meaning usually when they end a series they already have something planned aka the name of the new series to replace it. In this case they didn't). 

This has lead to some suggesting that the Mangaka was the one that suddenly quit.

But these are just theories.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!! 

EDIT: After thinking about it, I feel like To-LOVE-Ru's spirit will live on in Ane-Doki, only even better.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 23, 2009)

it will live on in doujinshis hopefully

i wonder if that ane-doki thing is any good. 
it has great designs, fanservice, wincest and loli too? if the answer is "no" , then it cant replace TLR


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2009)

It has all those except wincest. Although to compensate for it it has a 17 year old girl who moves in with a 13 year old boy after his father leaves home and starts trying to sleep and bathe with said boy.

Here is the thread. You. Must. Read. It's only on the 7th chapter and it's fucking awesome. 

Also, it's written by the author of Ichigo 100% and Hatsukoi Limited, if you've read those two series.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 23, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> To Love Ru is done folks. Way faster than I was expecting to be honest.



Darn it! I was expecting more wincest and fanservice.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 24, 2009)

If it was jump decision it suck there is jaguar that is probably worst selling manga in jump based on latest vol sell. If autho decide it then its ok. I wonder if there will black cat 2 now


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 24, 2009)

Farewell dear friend I hardly knew you

 I still have far dirtier manga to read all will be fine


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 24, 2009)

They gonna end it next chapter so there is no way Rito gonna get laid by then, that is just a fucking waste


----------



## Akatora (Aug 24, 2009)

1 chapter?

1 chapter????

5 chapters i expected but just 1 is sad

I wanted to see Rito as the ruler of the Galaxy XD


----------



## Hagen (Aug 24, 2009)

well, lets just hope Rito chooses Lala over boring ass Haruna now

it'd be even better is he could marry Lala, become king of the galaxy, and have the other girls as mistressess

a glimpse of the future, with Rito sitting in a throne surrounded by nekkid women Bastard!! style would be useful




Suzuku said:


> It has all those except wincest. Although to compensate for it it has a 17 year old girl who moves in with a 13 year old boy after his father leaves home and starts trying to sleep and bathe with said boy.
> 
> Here is the thread. You. Must. Read. It's only on the 7th chapter and it's fucking awesome.
> 
> Also, it's written by the author of Ichigo 100% and Hatsukoi Limited, if you've read those two series.


No wincest? how im i supposed to cope out with the loss of TLR without wincest? 

*Spoiler*: __ 










i've read Ichigo 100%. i liked it

hmm, that means this manga has actual plot? sounds interesting 

but it wont replace TLR


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope Haruna goes all out slut, she needs that dick before the series end.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 24, 2009)

Just because it's being dropped from a magazine, why would volumes stop? As you've said, volume sales are very high.

Either way, I had a small hunch that it was being wrapped up because last chapter hinted at it, but I surely didn't think only one chapter. Kinda gay, but I'm sure the author will do another one. And besides, let's all be honest, this manga was getting hella-old. It was the same thing every week. Maybe this is an opportunity to move on to something better and/or new. I've never read black cat, maybe I should in the mean time.

BTW I predict a "Gacha Gacha - Secret" ending, ie inconclusive. He won't end up with anybody, it'll just end with love confessions but no definite relationship. This allows a partial harem.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think it's going to end too soon. It took the author so many chapters just for Rito to finally admit to himself that he likes Lala too. I'm expecting more fan service chapters and another movement in plot where Rito tells them both how he feels and again more fanservice till the next plot.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 24, 2009)

NOOOO TLR
My most faithful fanservice supplier! I never gave a shit about your plot! Come back!

ugh, there hasnt been any decent nudity for like 5 chapters now anyway


----------



## Cochise (Aug 24, 2009)

I feel I need to pay respect to the fanservice that is TLR.

May it rest in peace.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 24, 2009)

To Love Ru leaves so HxH can come back

i can dream


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 24, 2009)

1 chapter feels rushed. If so, maybe it might follow the trend of Girls Saurus wherein it'll have an inconclusive ending and then move on to another publication to continue serialization. Here's hoping that's the case.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2009)

Wait what this manga suddenly ended?


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 25, 2009)

That's it?! This week's gonna be the last TLR chapter?!


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 25, 2009)

This is quite...the shocker. 
And I thought sales were doing so well..


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 25, 2009)

See what plot does to a fanservice series. The author should have waited more chapters before doing some plot that might cause it to end soon.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 25, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> See what plot does to a fanservice series. The author should have waited more chapters before doing some plot that might cause it to end soon.



I think he is putting in some plot _because_ it will end soon.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 25, 2009)

FUCK YOU PLOT!

TLR never needed you! and now that you're here is the end?? 

i always knew plot wont do any good to TLR. who needs plot when you have loli and fanservice


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 25, 2009)

*



			This year's 39th issue of Shueisha's Shonen Jump magazine has confirmed on Monday that Saki Hasemi and Kentaro Yabuki's To Love-Ru -Trouble- manga will end in the next issue on August 31
		
Click to expand...


I guess the manga is really going to end this week , I'm curiosity how they going wrap this up.*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

Rito will end with every girl there


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Rito will end with every girl there



Pretty  much this.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 25, 2009)

Rito will got murdered by every girls in this series in the end.

NICE SPACESHIP!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Rito will got murdered by every girls in this series in the end.
> 
> NICE SPACESHIP!



School days.


----------



## Mendrox (Aug 25, 2009)

God, why? I wasn't shocked when Eyeshield ended, but that ToLoveRu ends...mindrape.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 25, 2009)

If Rito hasn't made a decision I will hate him a million times more than I have hated him throughout this entire series

seriously he has about as much ability to make a decision for himself as Bella fucking Swan


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a sad sad day for us perverts.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 26, 2009)

NICE!!!! Finally this is ending took them  long enough.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Harem End?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 26, 2009)

More spoiler and a summary

XX

Oh the disappointment


----------



## Jugger (Aug 26, 2009)

Well it looks ok ending.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 26, 2009)

now it's time for the authors to get into the secret mangaka club for great but sadly discontinued serieses, then come back in 2 years and give a shaman king style last volume.


----------



## Tools (Aug 26, 2009)

No more ecchi manga~ but it was still a good story.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 26, 2009)

More then the manga going to an end sucks already, the ending itself sucks as much.

This week Love Ru went from 10 to 2 in my scale if it wasn't for Lala chan, because she is too much sweet.

Rito is a an asshole btw.
And the guy who wrote this lame ending too.

*goes read Ane-Doki*


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 26, 2009)

to love-ru, I am disappoint.

ALSO WHERE IS THE NUDITY ITS THE LAST CHAPTER


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 26, 2009)

I liked the ending because i always preferred haruna-chan instead of Lala but the ending could have been executed a little better. It was a good echhi ride while it lasted.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 26, 2009)

The anime's ending was actually better !


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

Crappy ending was crappy.

Fuck, it was a Haruna ending? Fuck that, I rather it be a harem ending then a goddamn Haruna ending.




Yagami1211 said:


> The anime's ending was actually better !



It sure damn was.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 26, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Crappy ending was crappy.
> 
> Fuck, it was a Haruna ending? Fuck that, I rather it be a harem ending then I goddamn Haruna ending.



It was fuck up Haruna ending


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

epic fail,fuck this shit


----------



## Tempest (Aug 26, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> epic fail,fuck this shit




Quoted for fucking truth.


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2009)

This ending was bull, i want kotegawa confessing to rito, it had soooo much potential but thye fucked it up.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm so apparently, they are saying Yabuki quit because he can't do a weekly series while having full custody of his daughter. Most of this series was apparently him rather than it being a collaboration like most people thought.

Hasemi, the other person that was working on this was basically just giving suggestions throughout the series.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Link to your info pls?



Vaizard

She has provided the Raw for many a TLR chapter along with other Jump information from 2chan.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2009)

Link to your info pls?

And wait, wasn't Hasemi the official author and Yabuki the illustrator? Talk about mooching.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Vaizard
> 
> She has provided the Raw for many a TLR chapter along with other Jump information from 2chan.


Thanks. Hm, very interesting. 

EDIT: OMG time lapse.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

They could have came up with  a better ending, rather then the shit that is chapter 162


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 26, 2009)

What?! NO! FUCK! 
I will always love you, TO LOVE RU! /secretfan


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 26, 2009)

Did the guy who wrote this shit got fired?

I hope he does, after inspiring so many Nipponese now he just fucks up everything.
FUCK
I hate this shit. The guy trolled every one of us.


----------



## kchi55 (Aug 26, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Hmm so apparently, they are saying Yabuki quit because he can't do a weekly series while having full custody of his daughter. Most of this series was apparently him rather than it being a collaboration like most people thought.
> 
> Hasemi, the other person that was working on this was basically just giving suggestions throughout the series.



You sure he quit and they didn't just cancel it because of low popularity or something?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 27, 2009)

It's sad this repetitive, plotless, and yet oddly compelling manga will come to such a pathetic non ending.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2009)

what a bad ending

i almost feel bad for it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2009)

kchi55 said:


> You sure he quit and they didn't just cancel it because of low popularity or something?



To Love Ru sells 200K a volume. That would be a top seller for any other magazine that isn't Jump. Shueisha makes most of its money from the volumes and not the magazine it puts out.

To Love Ru also sells more than several other series in the magazine. So when it comes down to it, there are other things that would make more sense to let go from a financial standpoint.

The magazine rankings had it always last for the past few years but considering the content, I don't know how many young kids would be voting for it or would want to be caught voting for it.

It seems more likely that the desire to quit was a decision of the mangaka.


----------



## Choco (Aug 27, 2009)

Most. Fucked. Up. Ending. In. Shounen. History.


 x 1000


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 27, 2009)

Legend said:


> This ending was bull, i want kotegawa confessing to rito, it had soooo much potential but thye fucked it up.



There were so many loose ends in this manga coz Rito has no idea whatsoever about the effect of his pimping powers.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> What about School Rumble?



Don't remind us of that fiasco.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 27, 2009)

Now i hope they come back with black cat and it has lot of ecchi scenes 

Ending did get better after reading that translation.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 27, 2009)

So Ratio gets the orgy ending huh. Good for him. I bet all the other harem protagonist will be jealous.

Im really going to miss this series. I didn't like it at first, but it eventually got better. Lets hope  Ani-Doki can replace the hole in my heart that To Love Ru once filled.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok the harem ending is much better, but did he also confess to mikan too?


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Legend said:


> Ok the harem ending is much better, but did he also confess to mikan too?



Hmm, Lala didn't specify whether i*c*st is allowed on Deviluke.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Hmm, Lala didn't specify whether i*c*st is allowed on Deviluke.


It probably is so he is married to every girl character including mikan momo and nana. I hope Celene isn't in there.


----------



## notme (Aug 27, 2009)

Legend said:


> It probably is so he is married to every girl character including mikan momo and nana. I hope Celene isn't in there.


Mikan wasn't among the girls he confessed to and neither was Momo (That is why she says she doesn't mind what her status is.  She still wants to be his mistress).

No wincest... Yet.

*edit* Celine wasn't either.

Just Yui, Mikado, Run, and Yami.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 27, 2009)

notme said:


> No wincest... Yet.


damn 




> Just Yui, *Mikado*, Run, and Yami.


was Mikado ever part of Rito's harem to begin with?

and lol, if he married Run technically he married Ren too


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> lol, if he married Run technically he married Ren too



I wonder how  ren is going to react towards this development.


To bad we won't know.


Also Harem end >Haruna end


----------



## Frostman (Aug 27, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I wonder how  ren is going to react towards this development.
> 
> 
> To bad we won't know.
> ...



Technically he'd be married to Lala too, technically.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2009)

lol spoiler made the ending a little better.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 27, 2009)

i had predict it correctly , with all of them hahaha


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 27, 2009)

It's time to finally say it ... it's over ...



Well it's game over, but with a harem ending we all win.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 27, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It's time to finally say it ... it's over ...
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's game over, but with a harem ending we all win.



White loses because he did an impossible Situation and therefore was cheating that or black was a dump shit and didn't try for the stal mate when he had a chance.

do you mean Rito will lose in the big picture.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 27, 2009)

He marries everyone? I guess that's pretty cool.
One thing I always hated about this series was how it equated not being a pervert as caring for women. What happened to saruyama? he was pretty realistic. He cared, but he didn't mind seeing naked women. There's a normal guy, and not a pussy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like rito.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 27, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> White loses because he did an impossible Situation and therefore was cheating that or black was a dump shit and didn't try for the stal mate when he had a chance.
> 
> do you mean Rito will lose in the big picture.


Three pawns became queens, which is allowed in Chess Titans. I actually played this game against a computer and yes the AI was stupid. Oh and white wins as does Rito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

Who is black? Saruyama?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't worry guys TLR may be dead but there's still Yomeiro Choice. The whole point of the manga is about main character three daughter's (all from a different mother from different timelines) from the future going to the past trying to get the main character impregnate their mother's to ensure their born because something screw up their timelines and are now disappearing .

*This*


*Spoiler*: __ 









That's one nice brush. 


Anyways I'm sure they'll still be more doujins for TLR which is what really matters.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 28, 2009)

Though TLR has ended I trust that it will continue its life through doujins.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 28, 2009)

wonder if Bakuman will mention this as a joke


----------



## Corran (Aug 28, 2009)

THE END

I only recently started following To love ru, I havent read any of the past chapters except the past six and the first 10 eps of the anime.

This is truly a horrid ending to anything I have seen.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 28, 2009)

As I expected, an inconclusive ending. It was gawd awful, but clearly the authors weren't given but a chapter and a half of warning to the end, so I don't blame them, I blame the editors. At least Mx0 got like 5 chapters or so, this one got 1 chapter and the last 3 pages of the one before it.


----------



## seastone (Aug 28, 2009)

Been reading this manga for a while. I am not surprised it ended since the jokes were getting a bit repetitive. 

However this has to be one of the most hasty endings to any manga I have seen. There was no real conclusion aside from vaguely hinting that Rito will marry more then one person which we do not even know if Rito is seriously thinking about considering it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2009)

Polygamy, the solution to everything!


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

This could be solved with a 2 issue crossover with TWGOK


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I wonder how  ren is going to react towards this development.



lol when is the last time we even saw Ren. The guy doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2009)

Was that a friggin joke? Such great manga, finished in such RIDICULOUS WAY? 'DA FUCK?

Harem ending ok, it was pretty obvious it'll be like that. But to end this in 20 pages, what the hell? There was so many characters that needed more attention in this, like Yui or Momo.

That was the worst ending I've ever seen, I'm really dissapointed.

R.I.P.


----------



## Godot (Aug 28, 2009)

so in those 162 chapters, he never once told his feelings to Haruna


----------



## Nimloth (Aug 28, 2009)

The manga wasn't cancelled the artist just couldn't keep up with the work load involved in drawing a weekly manga because of real life problems which include takeing full time custody of his 3 year old daughter, which is why I don't mind this ending because it leave's the possibility of been continued in the future.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

Even if it wasn't an abrupt ending who actually thought this series would have a definitive conclusion. We all know this series was meant to end in an open ending fashion. Sadly, I couldn't see it going down any other way. 

I would have like for either Haruna or Rito to say something to one another at least once concerning their feelings, but that's really the only part I had a problem with.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Even if it wasn't an abrupt ending who actually thought this series would have a definitive conclusion. We all know this series was meant to end in an open ending fashion. Sadly, I couldn't see it going down any other way.
> 
> I would have like for either Haruna or Rito to say something to one another at least once concerning their feelings, but that's really the only part I had a problem with.



Well the authors could just do a Kanzebang edition, to fix the lose ends...

Also I have to know is you post count natural or is it mod fucked?
because seriously 39ppd is insane.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Well the authors could just do a Kanzebang edition, to fix the lose ends...



In terms of Rito actually choosing either Lala or Haruna, I'm almost sure that's one loose end that was never meant to be fixed, but in terms of all the other characters who may have been shafted, hopefully they'll get something later down the line. If not, then it will just be another manga that ended before it's time (Mx0, Pretty Face), albeit, lack of popularity wasn't the main trigger in this instance. 



> Also I have to know is you post count natural or is it mod fucked?
> because seriously 39ppd is insane.



Nope, did it the natural way. I posted in anything and everything I found interesting. 

It helps that my anime/manga list is insanely huge and gives me quite a bit to talk about.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 28, 2009)

ok ... i waited and waited for some plot at the end... and i had none.
at the end this was a pure fan service manga, not plot at all.


----------



## Nimloth (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's always been heading towards a Polygamy ending with Lala and Haruna maybe even some of the other girls too, it's been hinting at it pretty much since Lala's father appeared.


----------



## BVB (Aug 28, 2009)

the fuck? 

to-love-ru got cancelled or did it end naturally?


----------



## Nimloth (Aug 28, 2009)

Karotte said:


> the fuck?
> 
> to-love-ru got cancelled or did it end naturally?



I don't think it was cancelled, one of the two authors is have real life problems which is more than likely why there's the rushed ending.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

I approve of Rito marrying everyone. 

Now, if only every harem manga could have come to that conclusion.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> lol when is the last time we even saw Ren. The guy doesn't exist anymore.



That is true.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 28, 2009)

lol the ending came out of nowhere


----------



## G-Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with Ghost of Gashir, and Lala is officially the best female heroine in a love comedy ever!!!  

Lala - Great!  You can marry all of us!

Peke - Polygamy, shmoly-gamy!  You're going to be the King of the Entire Damn Universe once you marry Lala!!  You don't need no damn geometry and Earth laws are for lesser beings!

That said, it really was too rushed.  I can understand one of them having family troubles (family should always take priority over work), but would it have killed them to skip one week to give us an extra-long last chapter as a send-off?  Maybe with some color pages since the final chapter was so damn anti-climatic?

Oh, well.  At least Lala has ensured that their will be a happy ending for all involved.  Now she just needs to convince the other girls (lol, Rito doesn't even get a say in the matter, he gets the harem whether he wants it or not)!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, the ending definitely was rushed.  Hopefully we will learn what caused TLR to end so quickly.

I'm hoping that someday we will see a proper ending or a Part 2 where we antics up to the wedding.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now, if only every harem manga could have come to that conclusion.



If every Harem ended like that, then it would take a lot of the fun out of it.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 28, 2009)

_Noooooooooooo  _


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 28, 2009)

Too bad it ended, I was considering reading this eventually.
Harem ending was a given though, I figured, especially with a rushed ending like this.

Also, I've heard that the author's wife had an affair, which led to him quitting.
Is that true?


----------



## G-Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, the ending definitely was rushed.  Hopefully we will learn what caused TLR to end so quickly.
> 
> I'm hoping that someday we will see a proper ending or a Part 2 where we antics up to the wedding.
> 
> ...



But it would shut some of pairing nuts up at least!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn it... damn it all...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> If every Harem ended like that, then it would take a lot of the fun out of it.



Well, yeah. Sometimes you get a lame-ass protagonist like in Ichigo 100% who doesn't deserve any of the ladies, but all-in-all, it's pretty awesome if you get the polygamy ending. 

I remember there was this Chow Yun Fat HK comedy where he converted to Islam at the end so he could marry two women. Was awesome.


----------



## Slacker (Aug 28, 2009)

What the fuck...


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 28, 2009)

_It's a really open ended finish, I really don't mind because it's not like there was an attempt to build a real plot. All in all it's a good ending for me._


----------



## BVB (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll miss to-love-ru


----------



## Hagen (Aug 28, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Technically he'd be married to Lala too, technically.


Ren is technically married to Lala?

so..Rito gets to bang Ren's feminine side

but Ren gets to bang all of Rito's wives?

that's a fair deal i guess 





G-Man said:


> I agree with Ghost of Gashir, and Lala is officially the best female heroine in a love comedy ever!!!
> 
> Lala - Great!  You can marry all of us!


certainly, Lala's unconditional love to Rito and her friends until the end is awe inspiring

always thinking in everyone's happiness, Lala is something out of this world pek



Karotte said:


> I'll miss to-love-ru



yeah  
now its time for us to name the things we will miss the most from TLR 

Momo and her teasing, Lala, Yui, Tenjouin, and of course Mikan. wincest had so much potential here


----------



## stardust (Aug 28, 2009)

Apparently, the mangaka went through a rather public divorce in the past three months, and there's something about custody of his child, too. Something else about wanting to start up Black Cat II.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok.... I've read it today 32 chapters just to see how it will end and frankly to say.... ending was pathetic. Though, I don't actually care, since I didn't liked Haruna in first place( the same goes to Lala). I always was rooting for  Anyway, Overall I enjoyed To Love Ru as whole series. Gorgeous girls desing with new ecchi level made for me enjoyable manga. *8/10*


----------



## notme (Aug 28, 2009)

Locard said:


> Ren is technically married to Lala?
> 
> so..Rito gets to bang Ren's feminine side
> 
> ...


Screw that.  I'd have Mikado and Lala come up with a way to split their bodies so I wouldn't have to worry about an extremely traumatic event happening.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't people make one of those crazy online petitions to beg for the writer to keep writing it?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 28, 2009)

_Damn 

That ending wasn't even an ending 

I wanna know what the fuck happens 

I want plot  
_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _Damn
> 
> That ending wasn't even an ending
> 
> ...



He marries them all and becomes king of the universe.

Best possible ending.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

notme said:


> Screw that.  I'd have Mikado and Lala come up with a way to split their bodies so I wouldn't have to worry about an extremely traumatic event happening.



You could just remember to have peper with you and only take her from the ass.


----------



## notme (Aug 28, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He marries them all and becomes king of the universe.
> 
> Best possible ending.


Truth.


noobthemusical said:


> You could just remember to have peper with you and only take her from the ass.


No thanks. If push comes to shove Run would just be eye candy until we could get that shit sorted out.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

You could just build a simpler device that always holds her nose when she is about to sneeze.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 28, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Apparently, the mangaka went through a rather public divorce in the past three months, and there's something about custody of his child, too. Something else about wanting to start up Black Cat II.



That would be awesome.. Damn bastard mangaka has cash cows. In 3 years we get TLR II.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 29, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

LAWD JAYZUES WHY!!?
First Eyeshield now this.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 29, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Apparently, the mangaka went through a rather public divorce in the past three months, and there's something about custody of his child, too. Something else about wanting to start up Black Cat II.



I want black cat 2 i hope its has some ecchi scenes like negima and history strongest diciple kenichi


----------



## yrvd86 (Aug 29, 2009)

im so angry about how this manga ended, if I ever see the mangeka irl im gonna molly whop him. true story =/


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 29, 2009)

Locard said:


> now its time for us to name the things we will miss the most from TLR
> 
> Momo and her teasing, Lala, Yui, Tenjouin, and of course Mikan. wincest had so much potential here



There's no way I'll forget Momo's wake up calls. It's sad that Rito doesn't even appreciate it.


----------



## stardust (Aug 29, 2009)

Being honest, I can see why this series ended so quickly. From what I've seen around the internet, all the recent chapters have been endless fanservice chapters after fanservice chapters. That's probably what the fans want, because at this stage, they're hardly reading it for anything else. I watched the anime, although I dropped it halfway through. From the premise, it seemed rather silly, and I thought that it would be a parody. However, somewhere along the line in the manga, it stopped being about Rito's problems with his engagement, and went into crotchfaces after crotchfaces, ending up with an awkward blush from both Rito and said female character, and then a slap, or something. Endless fanservice is not enough to sustain a manga's run, it should at least have some semblance of a plot. It seems like the mangaka decided, 'to hell with the plot', and just focused on the fanservice.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 29, 2009)

^ That's not why the manga ended though lol. Everyone loves the fanservice; no one reads TLR for plox. Why do you think it's volume releases sale over 200k copies in their first weeks? 

The series ended due to the mangaka's marital problems.


----------



## Nicola (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww, I'm sad that TLR ended. D: But the ending was so out of the blew...  Ugh, I'm pretty disappointed. 

I hope that it'll be continued in the future, though... or maybe the mangaka could include a conclusion. I don't know, but the ending was /not/ an ending.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2009)

It just occured to me, but I just noticed a possible loop-hole that Kentaro can use if he decides to continue the manga.   And that loophole is the classic "dream" cliche.    

Remember in 161, Rito lost conciousness inside Nuppul and it could be played out that everything after was just a dream.   And his confessions to the other girls never really happened.   (Though it could be played out he was mumbling all that and you have some shocked faces when he comes to.  )


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 29, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Something else about wanting to start up Black Cat II.




that would be awesome.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Bitches and Whores*

Here's a pretty detailed summary of the reason for the manga's cancellation, for those interested.



> - There is this person called Nakamura Ine who is quite famous on the Nico Nico website (a large Japanese online community somewhat like Youtube), who turned out to be a minor (last year in high school) and also insinuated that he has something going on with a Kashiwagi Shiho.
> 
> - Now this Shiho was the wife of Yabuki Kentaro, the author of To-Love-Ru. She met Yabuki when he was looking for assistants, seduced him and ended up becoming his wife and gave birth to a daughter.
> 
> ...



Also source for the horsehead guy here:


All I can say is...fuck I don't even know what to say.
It's just depressing. :argh


----------



## notme (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone else have the urge to kick Haruna right in her box?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2009)

Man, whatta skank.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! 

What a bitch.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't give two shits about to love ru, but damn that sucks major ass


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Here's a pretty detailed summary of the reason for the manga's cancellation, for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, I really feel sorry for Kentaro.   I honestly don't blame him for discontinuing TLR, now.   And on top of it, that poor girl being caught in the middle!  

Got to hand it to the guys on 2chan, they finally done something right!  



The wife is a Class-S Bitch! (Evil Haruna makes sense now!  ) Apparently she married him for the money.   And on top of it, she's a damn pedo!  I really hope karma bites her in the ass!   

If this happened in the US, she would've been thrown in jail for extortion and sex with a minor.  Kentaro would've won full custody of his daughter and that tramp would not get a single cent!  


Wonder how many people are going to look for her so they can tar and feather the slut?


BTW, her name fits her perfectly:   *Shiho = She ho*.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh wow, by difficulties in life I didn't expect it was such a big disaster.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 30, 2009)

That woman deserves to be burned and tortured, seriously.

It's one thing to be a shitty wife, but a shitty mother too?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone got that bitch address I got to send a hitman to her house

That explained a lot specially about Haruna.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 30, 2009)

Bummer

I suppose Celine might be his own daughter or something then


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 30, 2009)

I wonder who Yui was based on then considering she got more prominent by the end.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

So, is this manga worth reading?


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel bad for Kentaro that he had to go trough all of this because of that bitch. I seriously didn't expect that to be the reason for the rush of the ending but makes sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2009)

Man, what a bitch. She sounds creepy too preying upon an underaged boy.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 30, 2009)

To think that he was caught in something like that while working hard to deliver us TLR. Damn.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 30, 2009)

What a bitch. I knew something was fishy when TLR started to focus only in panty shots and gags. 

Now its a fact that TLR never became what it could have been, due to this hoe's evil deeds

the mangaka was probably planning an epic 600 chapters story, with a superb and intrincated plot and character development, with a quality on pair with the likes of Monster, yet funny like GTO and full of ecchi at the same time

TLR was intended to be  masterpiece from the beginning!! a masterpiece that would have put the mangakas at Miura level at least! 

but everything...everything ruined because of this hoe


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 30, 2009)

> - A comment of Yabuki's while this was all happening:
> [While I was working hard on a manga that was focused on taking young girls' panties off, another man was taking my wife's panties off.]


OH   SNAP!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 30, 2009)

Well that's a load of balls


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 30, 2009)

What a whore.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 30, 2009)

Although that is pretty sad it made me lol.

I'm a bad person.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 30, 2009)

he should base a manga on it.

i'd read it


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 30, 2009)

_What a bitch  _


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> he should base a manga on it.
> 
> i'd read it



He can name it "Bakaman". Sorry, bad joke


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 30, 2009)

i came here to read some TLR ending butthurt posts, but wow...that really sucks...

im amazed that he even withstand this shit for this long


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2009)

That was kinda sad but i laughed anyway


Locard said:


> the mangaka was probably planning an epic 600 chapters story, with a superb and intrincated plot and character development, with a quality on pair with the likes of Monster, yet funny like GTO and full of ecchi at the same time


ahahahahahhhahahahaahahaha


----------



## ChompRock (Aug 30, 2009)

I just finished reading... My god, that ending was so... To-Love-Ru  I should've seen it coming a mile away, yet another awkward screw up on Rito's part.

Still, I loved getting my weekly dose of lulz and ecchi. It was fun while it lasted. :ho


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta feel sorry for the guy having to put up with that much shit. 

and god dammit locard


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 31, 2009)

> - A comment of Yabuki's while this was all happening:
> [While I was working hard on a manga that was focused on taking young girls' panties off, another man was taking my wife's panties off.]



I wonder it is some kind of retribution from the heaven for delivering a lot of fanservice in the manga or he just that unlucky...


----------



## burning jazz hat (Aug 31, 2009)

the story about the mangaka makes me hate haruna.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2009)

> - A comment of Yabuki's while this was all happening:
> [While I was working hard on a manga that was focused on taking young girls' panties off, another man was taking my wife's panties off.]



Ye-ouch. That gotta hurt.


----------



## Felix (Aug 31, 2009)

Poor guy. Feel sorry for him to be honest


----------



## seastone (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel bad for the guy, his wife was a real bitch to him.


----------



## Corran (Aug 31, 2009)

So Haruna would of lost eventually? 

Really sucks for the author if this story is true. Would never wish this upon someone 

I wonder who he based Lala on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2009)

Corran said:


> I wonder who he based Lala on



His mistress.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2009)

No, that's Momo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> No, that's Momo.



His OTHER mistress.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

Does he have a hot sister so we know who Mikan is based on?


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 1, 2009)

This makes so much sense now. That "Bitch Haruna" chapter, the fact that Haruna has been almost non-existent over the last year or so, and why in the end she didn't even get a proper confession.

What I don't understand is how twisted the court systems are over there. She kidnapped their daughter (twice), had an on-going affair with a highschool student, stole his credit cards, then sued him for intellectual property rights? How does that even work, pray tell? How does she even have any right to "Haruna", if all she was is based on her?

The fact that she traded her daughter for cash should tell you the type of person she is right away. I'm sorry, but I think that Yabuki is partially to blame for this: I refuse to believe that you don't know your girlfriend is capable of this kind of thing until you're married to her for years.

I don't know how true all of this is, or how fair (Yabuki probably had like 7 mistresses, going by how many Rito had, and the fact that he had several characters that he liked more than Haruna/his wife), but if it's even half true that she settled out of court for a child/cash trade, I'm disgusted and I hope she suffers a horrible death.


----------



## Sferr (Sep 3, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> Here's a pretty detailed summary of the reason for the manga's cancellation, for those interested.
> 
> There is this person called Nakamura Ine who is quite famous on the Nico Nico website (a large Japanese online community somewhat like Youtube), who turned out to be a minor (last year in high school) and also insinuated that he has something going on with a Kashiwagi Shiho.
> 
> ...



And the moral of this story: don't forgive bitchies, because they can turn out to be more bitchier then they had seemed before. 




CoonDawg said:


> What I don't understand is how twisted the court systems are over there. She kidnapped their daughter (twice), had an on-going affair with a highschool student, stole his credit cards, then sued him for intellectual property rights? How does that even work, pray tell? How does she even have any right to "Haruna", if all she was is based on her?



+1, I really don't understand this either, the whole story seems strange.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 3, 2009)

_So when does TLR 2 come out  _


----------



## notme (Sep 3, 2009)

I am calling it now, the first chapter of TLR2 is going to be the girls' efforts to "comfort" Rito at Haruna's funeral.


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 3, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> This makes so much sense now. That "Bitch Haruna" chapter, the fact that Haruna has been almost non-existent over the last year or so, and why in the end she didn't even get a proper confession.
> 
> What I don't understand is how twisted the court systems are over there. She kidnapped their daughter (twice), had an on-going affair with a highschool student, stole his credit cards, then sued him for intellectual property rights? How does that even work, pray tell? How does she even have any right to "Haruna", if all she was is based on her?
> 
> ...



the court system IS messed up and corrupt in japan 
not that it is not in other countries but their system is designed in such a way that the jury is often intimidated


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2009)

sensei2
I think this song best sums up the circumstances.


----------



## Abigail (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, did not like the manga but I sorta feel sorry for the guy.



Lord Yu said:


> Link removed
> I think this song best sums up the circumstances.



That it does.


Also lol Locard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2009)

im kind of bummed about the manga ending, and felt there should have been another arc, but the ending wasnt bad, and i hope they at least animate through the ending


----------



## burning jazz hat (Oct 7, 2009)

so when is the next manga volume coming out?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 7, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Does he have a hot sister so we know who Mikan is based on?



I've also been curious about that and if she has a nice ass to tap.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 8, 2009)

Well not to Love Ru related, but i Just wanted to mention that a new series in jump square give off a similar vibe to me, but maybe with more plot.
(note i can't read the raw so my opinion is based on panels)

Anyway only 1 chapter of it out raw so far

Series name Dr. Rurru

for a link to the raw for giving it a look

Raw-Paradise


----------



## Smoke (Oct 18, 2009)

slopoke.jpg


I just realized right now, that the manga had ended


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 18, 2009)

_Better now than never right  _


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2009)

I miss my weekly dosis of to-love-ru.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 18, 2009)

I do too.  

It's all thanks to his cheating wife!  


I know TLR wasn't popular in the ratings, but hopefully it will continue one day and have Haruna killed off or her permanently transformed into a woman that Kentaro's new woman (hopefully the guy does get someone better).


----------



## burning jazz hat (Oct 23, 2009)

I really cant find any word on whether or not the manga volumes and OVAs will continue


----------



## Jugger (Nov 3, 2009)

Kentaro is back in january with some new manga in jump square so it will be monthly.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!   Now we need is someone to sub that OVA!

2 more OVA's left.



Jugger said:


> Kentaro is back in january with some new manga in jump square so it will be monthly.



Yeah, looks like people are amazed how he quickly jumped back into the game.

How much people want to bet that his X inspired him on this new manga, and going to make her the either the final boss, or a major ho of the series?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 4, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Kentaro is back in january with some new manga in jump square so it will be monthly.



It looks like we'll get our dose of fanservice once more.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 4, 2009)

As long as it has another Eve/Yami lookalike then it's all good. :ho


----------



## burning jazz hat (Nov 4, 2009)

Where is the raw for volume 16? Can't find it anywhere.

All the other stuff=delicious :3


----------



## Akatora (Nov 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Nice!   Now we need is someone to sub that OVA!
> 
> 2 more OVA's left.
> 
> ...




I don't think it was his X that was the problem, remember they were a team at To Love Ru, 1 did the story 1 did the drawings 

As far as i recall it was the storytellers wife that were the problem, this manga will be by the illustrator as far as i got it

So likely less Ecchi, but still girls having looks like in To Love Ru and Black Cat


----------



## burning jazz hat (Nov 11, 2009)

Volume 16 uncensored raw ch.248

Also


Jugger said:


> Kentaro is back in january with some new manga in jump square so it will be monthly.


from that article


> Three new To Love-Ru OVA volumes (pictured at right), for a grand total of six, will begin shipping with the final three manga volumes on Wednesday.


Does this mean the other uncensored manga and OVAs will be out soon then?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

If that quote's accurate, it sure looks like Shueshia's wanting to finish TLR's remaining volumes.



Akatora said:


> I don't think it was his X that was the problem, remember they were a team at To Love Ru, 1 did the story 1 did the drawings
> 
> As far as i recall it was the storytellers wife that were the problem, this manga will be by the illustrator as far as i got it
> 
> So likely less Ecchi, but still girls having looks like in To Love Ru and Black Cat



Eh, Akotora.   That's what I said.  X = storytellers wife.

And be interesting if the new manga will be part of the story.  Perhaps he will squeeze in some TLR developments, like in some joke that Haruna got killed in some stupid situation.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 29, 2009)

In raw paradise there is that Kentaro one shot will be in jump.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is info about kentaro next work


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol another fanservice manga where the main character is stuck between tons of hot girls but never gets it on with any of them

What happened to stuff like black cat


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol another fanservice manga where the main character is stuck between tons of hot girls but never gets it on with any of them
> 
> What happened to stuff like black cat




Black Cat was such a cool manga, why don't he try this kind of series?i believe he will do it quite good


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

At least this one is based on a novel so I hope it's not as brainless as TLR.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

The characters, man. Only the characters.

There will be an anime and a manga at the same time and I sincerely doubt they will display the same story, so either one or both will deviate from the novel story.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, let's just hope for the best. Even though fanservice is all that I'm concerned.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2009)

There is one shot from kentaro in weekly jump in january same time as hunter x hunter returns. Maybe he is planning to do 2 manga same time. I hope that it is something like black cat. That one shot is called Futagami Double


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I got that impression too.   Because manga adaptations aren't long running and since the story is already written, there is less hassle in the creative process.

But this is good for Kentaro, it gets his mind off his troubles a bit.


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm, they seem kinda young. I'm going to miss the tits.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Dec 2, 2009)

Man I was hoping his new work would be a spin off of to love ru some how, too bad


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol another fanservice manga where the main character is stuck between tons of hot girls but never gets it on with any of them
> 
> What happened to stuff like black cat



I know what you mean. I was also hoping his next work would be something like black cat. I hate how the author is just doing fanservice crap nowadays.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 25, 2009)

Kentaro jump one shot is out in raw-paradise. It seem to be mix of to-love-ru and katekyo hitman reborn. It looks really good i hope that it will be out in jump


----------



## Jugger (Dec 27, 2009)

Kentaro new one-shot is out  Here i hope it gets serialesed


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2009)

At first, I thought that Kentaro used the idea from the Bakuman manga, where one of Ashrogi's ideas was with twins.  But I really liked how it developed at the end where it was sort of a take on Bleach where you have a real and a spirtual body.


Souske is like a more normal Shonen manga character in being somewhat shy, but having balls.  Which is an improvement over Rito.

And Amane, she reminds me alot of Yami, but more open and less prone to retaliation.


Wonder if this might get serialized?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 27, 2009)

This somehow reminded me of Kingdom Hearts. Especially the way the negative fellows looked.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 27, 2009)

Less fanservice in this new manga, no boob-shot Seem like kentaro is going back to a manga with a plot.


----------



## BVB (Dec 27, 2009)

I miss my fanservice by kentaro.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 27, 2009)

Plotz.


----------



## Golbez (Dec 27, 2009)

Bah, you got a pantie shot and a hand-to-boob shot. Something has to be sacrificed for plotz.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2009)

I knew there might be TLR Cameos but...............ffffffffffffff
*
Mayoi Neko Overrun Ch.1 * 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 30, 2009)

Look like a great manga to replace TLR. Fan-service to the extreme, harem, Tsundere and above all uncensored ... .

Mikan cameo was just the cherry on top.


----------



## BVB (Dec 30, 2009)

I want mikan as a permanent character.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 31, 2009)

Is that Mayomi Neko a one shot, or is it a new series?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2009)

lol TLR 2.0 in disguise.


----------



## BVB (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm awaiting GsG's return.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

PPsycho said:


> Is that Mayomi Neko a one shot, or is it a new series?



A new series. Both the manga and anime start this Winter season.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 31, 2009)

Great news. I'm glad Kentaro's back in action


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW PPsycho, it started off as a light novel, so you can read up on some summaries if you want. Translations might be hard to find though.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 1, 2010)

Meow


I shed a tear, so what?


----------



## Corran (Jan 14, 2010)

Chapter 162.5

Not what I expected when I started reading it.........
Wasn't bad by any means


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2010)

What was up with this chap?


I thought the manga was done.


And 9 pages?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

THERE ARE NIPPLES WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, that was a plus!!!


No wonder Rito got the tub all steamed out.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2010)

Rito doesn't share the underage goodies.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 14, 2010)

Rito even remember the time he saw Mikan in underwear...nice.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2010)

So this was the real finale , that was in the volume?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 19, 2010)

Well quite a revised ending.


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 19, 2010)

_Ah it's gone now _


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess we will move on to Mayoi Neko Overrun then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it's amusing that they did a half chapter ending that basically consisted of Rito popping a boner while taking a bath.

All in all, that is still an infinitely better ending than Ichigo 100% 

Nipples! :ho


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit, he drew Nipples. :ho


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL at Rito in this chapter. 

Mikan: Rito what happened? 

Rito: "Off the charts." 

It looks like we have a new slang for popping a boner.


----------



## Ximm (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, a new chapter! Nice to see it was all in color.


----------



## burning jazz hat (Feb 3, 2010)

New OVA is out


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 3, 2010)

Where can i find it?


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Are there any uncensored translated versions of Vol.15-18? 

I have all the rest but can't seem to find those


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2010)

HAHA SEE YOU LURKIN RANDOM MEMBER, I GOT IT BEFORE YOU!


----------



## Random Member (Jul 30, 2010)

Hopefully it's as ecchi as the original series.



Mider T said:


> HAHA SEE YOU LURKIN RANDOM MEMBER, I GOT IT BEFORE YOU!






*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Mider T!


----------



## Corran (Jul 30, 2010)

So I'm guessing there will not be a certain character in this manga modeled on a certain real life woman that may or may not have had a hand in killing the original?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 30, 2010)

If one is to assume that past mistakes were learned from here, then yes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2010)

It's great that there is going to be a spin off of TLR, so I guess Kentaro is done with the Neko Overrun Manga.



Random Member said:


> Hopefully it's as ecchi as the original series.



I think its a good possibility.


----------



## notme (Jul 30, 2010)

So both the Author and Artist are back?  Hell yeah!

More Momo and Yui please!  (Also, less Haruna...)


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL given what's going on, I think that's a safe bet there is no Haruna.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

Corran said:


> So I'm guessing there will not be a certain character in this manga modeled on a certain real life woman that may or may not have had a hand in killing the original?





Tyrannos said:


> LOL given what's going on, I think that's a safe bet there is no Haruna.


Is that story even confirmed? It seems way too out there and stupid. :/

Anyways, I want this "spin-off" to be basically the same as the old manga except maybe with some plot this time.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2010)

As long as I get Lala and Yui I'm happy :ho


----------



## notme (Jul 30, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> looks like Yami's going to be in there and so is ren and momo.
> But this is going to be a *spin-off* so I wouldn't expect much more than cameos and fan service of your favorite chars, if it were a sequel it would be called a sequel.


That looks like Rito on the top right...

Ren's hair goes down with a single cowlick on the top.  Rito's hair goes all over. 

it's licensed

*edit*  I also want more nurse.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Jul 30, 2010)

Haruna's my favorite, then next would be probably kotegawa


----------



## notme (Jul 30, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Well it's not rito so I thought it had to be ren because it's kinda ren's face.
> But look at that scan of Rito you posted, not only is his hair messier it is also parted in the opposite direction.
> So that is probably the new hero of the series.
> 
> *edit* what's with all the hate for Haruna?


Well, Rito's hair is usually more messy, but the part usually depends on the way he is looking.  Just look at it a few pages later...

it's licensed

It could just be that this is just a quick sketch so his hair isn't its usual bushiness.


----------



## SharinganKakashi16 (Jul 30, 2010)

idk how I feel about a spin-off of TLR. I would rather have a continuation of the manga but I heard they are releasing a second season of the anime that is supposed to do just that.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> HAHA SEE YOU LURKIN RANDOM MEMBER, I GOT IT BEFORE YOU!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Well 8 hours later and I find out that there was an official press release and Rito is the main character. Apparently they are doing a time skip, and haruna will be there as well. this is from someone on a separate forum who said he read the article in jump square. IDK though rumors are flying wild right now, good thing we only have to wait until october.



Harunas going to be in it?    Man after what happened with his wife, you think she would've been killed off.  

And a time skip?   Judging from the sketches, it might be 1 or 2 years later.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 1, 2010)

Again ... Legendary men ... returns ... !

ch.99-100



Me Want mah Yami !


----------



## Corran (Aug 1, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Harunas going to be in it?    Man after what happened with his wife, you think she would've been killed off.
> 
> And a time skip?   Judging from the sketches, it might be 1 or 2 years later.



Its going to be hard to see Haruna without thinking about the whole situation with the wife.


----------



## Godot (Aug 1, 2010)

So there's a new TLR manga coming out? I'm all for it, because I couldn't stand the crap ending. Shame it's being serialized in a monthly manga, I think?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Well I heard there was supposed to be a main love interest shift as well, but it wasn't revealed who nor was it confirmed. Still who cares he's gonna break the bank with that character design, if I were him I would feel a smug sense of satisfaction. It's like that's what you get for fucking a 14/16? year old behind my back.




Well if the new series is indeed 1-2 years later mmost of the girls + Rito would be 18+

as far as I recall at the end of the manga most of the girls are 17


ofcause girls such as Mikan, Nana, momo and Yammy(though she can change her apeparance as has been shown in tha past)


----------



## BVB (Aug 2, 2010)

fuck yeah. 

TLR will be back. 

kotegawa set here I come


----------



## notme (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't notice Momo on the bottom left of the teaser image, but the larger version definitely makes me want the new series even more.

Momo is


----------



## Random Member (Sep 30, 2010)

Color pages from the first chapter of the new spinoff manga, To Love Ru: Darkness.

Click on 'em for a larger size.



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 



Haruna is still around, not that I mind.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

I want it ASAP


----------



## ZyX (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol, Kotegawa is what I wanted to see.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 30, 2010)

Omg, it looks so promising

cant wait for some Mikan, Nana and Momo goodness


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 30, 2010)

Too bad there was no Lala and Yui.
Looking forward for it to finally begin


----------



## Nimloth (Sep 30, 2010)

Random Member said:


> Color pages from the first chapter of the new spinoff manga, To Love Ru: Darkness.
> 
> Click on 'em for a larger size.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Haruna or Lala are still around from what I've seen the parts where Haruna or Lala are in is Momo fantasizing about Rito and his Harem having a gangbang.


You've gotta love Momo she's a total pervert


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 30, 2010)

Nimloth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg! someone give this girl her own manga

I've always loved Momo. The rest of the girls should really learn one or two things from her


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 30, 2010)

Dibs on Mikan. You guys have the rest.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 30, 2010)

No problem, i fancy a Momo/Nana sandwich right now

Double decker one


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, that spoiler page.  Can't wait for the scans to come out.  

Can't wait to see more.  I'm curious if this story is really revolving around Momo and Yami.


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 1, 2010)

My body is ready.

Edit:

Okay my body wasn't ready for this...

NSFW


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 1, 2010)

Mendrox said:


> My body is ready.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



You sir, just make me ruin my fresh pair of pants.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2010)

If 2 years have indeed passed in the series... man Rito's a strange one

He didn't die from a heart attack, he's still "scared" of the girls or he is indeed the pimp so many people claim and simply act innocent in order to play with more girls


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 1, 2010)

^ All according to plan.  



Mendrox said:


> My body is ready.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Oh.....my.......gawd!

The first chapter is coming out at full steam!


And it's interesting that it says Momo's at an all-girls school.   So much potential.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2010)

My body wasn't ready for this !
TLR the 2nd co*u*ming

 

TLR Darkness, like in Golden Darkness ?
Yami as a main character ?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 1, 2010)

wait what mag is this running in? Is it still by the same guy?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 1, 2010)

Badalight said:


> wait what mag is this running in? Is it still by the same guy?



It's by the same guy but running in the monthly magazine Jump Square now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2010)

At least they can finally draw nipples on the girls. JUMP made it look like they were alien women.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 1, 2010)

To be fair, some of them are in fact alien women.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 3, 2010)

Cont:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 31
> MoMo: I mean Rito-san is the first in-line to become the next King of Deviluke...
> SFX: *Squishy...*
> SFX Bubble: Tickles
> ...







Good to see a good number of pages in this month's release.  Since it's a monthly series, hopefully we'll get at least 40 pages minimum each month, like with Mayoi Neko Overun (Quarterly now).


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there a link to the raw?


----------



## ZyX (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't found one yet, at least not in widely accessible places.  I could look through Share, but I recon waiting until the 4th when the issue officially comes out would be better.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, looks like Kentaro's off too a really good start.

Momo.... 



ZyX said:


> Good to see a good number of pages in this month's release.  Since it's a monthly series, hopefully we'll get at least 40 pages minimum each month, like with Mayoi Neko Overun (Quarterly now).



Most likely.   Be interesting how he will do the 40 per month compared to his previous 18 per week.  

But one thing is for sure, no more censor!


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2010)

fuck yeah. 

the most epic manga to date is back.


----------



## Will Smith (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so happy, it's back.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks.

Now with the raw along with the translation, I can understand everything now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, Rito is still going on about that whole the law only allowing one to marry one person at a time. It's good to see nipples shown with no issue and that scene where Rito tripped on Kotegawa was quite gold.  With a better image of it now, when you zoom in enough, it almost looks like you can see "something" there.  Whether it's pubic hair or a "line" of something else remains to be seen.   Seems too thick a line to just be pubic hair though.   That same line is around with Momo in the bath as well, so... 
Overall, just seeing each other naked isn't enough for Momo anymore.  She obviously wants more now.

MoMo: Having so many girls longing for Rito-san to make them happy...
MoMo: Don't you... think that's wonderful?

MoMo: It's not a problem what so ever for the King to have a few concubines.

MoMo: We shall create a "Harem" for Rito-san...!
MoMo: Where everyone is honest with their feelings. And I'll help you with this (Heart)



Hehe.


Going further along now.

Kurosaki Mea looks pretty. 

Though Momo's line are the chapters main focal point again though with:

Panel Text: To create a "Harem".
Panel Text: And make Rito-san into a "Meat-eater"!!

Lol, pick your words more carefully Momo.   I understand what you're trying to say in (eating out pussy), but generally meat-eater means something else and I'm sure you're not trying to make Rito go for that now. 

Overall, I'm loving the fact that Momo is trying to get all the girls to be all harem friendly and stuff. 

O lol Saruyama.

Time for Yami to start slicing things up again. 




My reaction to the chapter overall is:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice chapter.
Do you think this will go through story arcs or something ? It would be weird since the hero is no match for the aliens.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I'll have to wait to see for chapter 2 in December's issue to get a better idea.  Since the manga is now monthly and hopefully with more pages per chapter now, each individual chapter won't be as rushed anymore and can actually have...gasp plot now.   Though I'm guessing there will be story arcs and fan service now without issue.  With only 12 chapters a year, even if it were just fan service, I'm guessing there will be a consistent showing of actual story now.  With the weekly releases, there could afford to be chapters released every other week or so that was just fan service, but now I think every chapter will have story in it.  No worries.  The fan service will not be more delicious I imagine. 

It's time for Rito to start training now.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 4, 2010)

It's been too long since i've last read this. So i'm assuming it's continuing from chapter 70..?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> It's been too long since i've last read this. So i'm assuming it's continuing from chapter 70..?



huh no, TLR Darkness is continuing from TLR chapter 162.


----------



## notme (Oct 4, 2010)

ZyX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Japanese the term "herbivore" means a guy with little or no interest in sex.  A "meat eater" is one who actively pursues it.


----------



## BVB (Oct 4, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to GsG?

We need his TLR hot-pics-delivery service again.


----------



## ZyX (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Akatora (Oct 4, 2010)

Momo taking off her panties on rito's bed...


Girl got dangerous games


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> Does anyone know what happened to GsG?
> 
> We need his TLR hot-pics-delivery service again.



Him and his Yui set is what got me into this manga


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Man, the new chapter was simply FAPtastic!!! 

 - my body just wasn't ready for this


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 4, 2010)

I want a scan already... don't like going thru raw and looking at texted translation...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2010)

It almost feel like the series hasn't missed a beat since the first one ended. I'm liking Momo's plan of creating a true harem for Rito and hopefully Mea will end up being an interesting character. It's apparent that she have a connection to whoever is Rito and attacked Golden Darkness.

Next issue is in December?


----------



## Nimloth (Oct 4, 2010)

Ya I know it's sad but To-love ru is one of my Fave manga real happys it's back.

ROFL Momo and her "harem plan" if anybody can pull it off she can.

It looks like the series is going to start off with a bang exploring Yami's background wonder if the nurse will be involved, Rito will probably end up saving her and release her from her past and Momo will then probably recruit her into the Harem plan.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2010)

damn.. TLR is back a few days and I'm already envious of Rito.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice. But it's been too long since i've last read .. Can't remember if there's an art improvement..


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 5, 2010)

*evil laugh* ku ku ku I support Momo's ultimate plan, harem end for the win! heck even Mikan was included. 

Looks like the author will go with harem route. Rito ending up as King of Devil Luke will allow him to have a comcubine.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2010)

GsG was banned some time near the end of the TLR manga because he went overboard with a Ecchi Sig. Mods banned hom without warning, he still hang around MSN though.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2010)

Gutsu said:


> *evil laugh* ku ku ku I support Momo's ultimate plan, harem end for the win! heck even Mikan was included.
> 
> Looks like the author will go with harem route. Rito ending up as King of Devil Luke will allow him to have a *lot* comcubine*s*.



fixed.





Yagami1211 said:


> GsG was banned some time near the end of the TLR manga because he went overboard with a Ecchi Sig. Mods banned hom without warning, he still hang around MSN though.



his sigs were awesome! 

he should come back!


----------



## Yash (Oct 5, 2010)

The scan's also on MangaFox now.

Aion Gold


----------



## Lupin (Oct 5, 2010)

A pity. Is anyone re-reading the TLR manga other than me? .. I couldn't remember Momo being so.. _Active_..


----------



## Random Member (Oct 5, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> A pity. Is anyone re-reading the TLR manga other than me? .. I couldn't remember Momo being so.. _Active_..



She's always been on the "active" side when it came to tempting Rito, though I guess in TLR it's a little more excessive.

Great chapter btw. My nutbladder almost couldn't handle seeing Lala's sisters in a school uniform. I hope Yami follows suit and transfers in. Heaven knows the principal would have no problem with it. 

And I like Momo, especially since she's being such a bro to Rito, but I hope Nana gets some love from other characters too, though I did find it cute how she was jealous of Momo getting all the attention.

Also, is that a plot I smell?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2010)

Momo's really become my favorite of all the girls.  She has such a great way of waking up Rito.  


And Rito has such the wonderful life.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 5, 2010)

Fanservice is good. But I hope this time they add a little bit of plot in it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Fanservice is good. But I hope this time they add a little bit of plot in it.



It seems so.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## uchihasurvivor (Oct 5, 2010)

Did anyone notice Mikan was included Momo harem imagination scene? Wincest coming?


----------



## ZyX (Oct 5, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Did anyone notice Mikan was included Momo harem imagination scene? Wincest coming?



Yes that was noticed and yes there have been plenty of suggestive scenes between Mikan and Rito in the first To Love-Ru manga.  The idea of wincest is definitely a possibility.  Manga colorings of panels in the manga are there, fan art (suggestive) showing it is there, even one of the original To Love-Ru anime OVAs has Mikan and Rito as the main focus.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

To Love-Ru Darkness Chapter 2 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 
























No confirmed spoiler summaries yet.  There's one, but it's unconfirmed.




O and Ishikei released a new image of Yami recently if anyone keeps up with To Love-Ru ecchi.  I know I do since I'll eventually reach 10GB of images by the end of the year.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2010)

ZyX said:


> To Love-Ru Darkness Chapter 2 Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome shit !
I hope it will be out soon.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Bigger images (minus the color ones) as well as two new ones.  Don't mind the sloppy censor work too much now._ 




















*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary (so far)_ 




-Momo says she'll be Rito's bodyguard along with building his harem
-Nana brags about becoming friends with Mea to Lala
-Mea confronts Yami in the hallway, calls her 'onee-chan' (older sister) and says she'll help her assassinate Rito
-Yami is surprised by Mea calling her 'onee-chan'





Maybe a complete raw can surface no later than the end of the 3rd, hopefully.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 1, 2010)

Ho ho, going to be quite an interesting chapter.   Well worth the wait.


----------



## ZyX (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _More Spoiler Images_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Notes_ 




-Increased fan service
-Yami no longer overly violent with Rito (no more 1 hit K-Os).  She actually seems more fond of him perhaps.
-Momo increases her role.  Is mistress, harem-builder, and now body guard.
-Mea is generally now on "villain" status (although so far, not deemed worst off than initial Yami unless something changes). Looking kinda Yanjire there Mea.   For her to join the harem could take more work.
-Gang wants to know where Mea originated from and talk about visiting Dr. Tearju (one whom helped develop living weapons like Yami and now supposedly Mea).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 2, 2010)

My body wasn't ready for this chapter !


----------



## TadloS (Nov 2, 2010)

Dat Momo.


----------



## BVB (Nov 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> My body wasn't ready for this chapter !



my body will never be ready for the monthly TLR chapters!


----------



## Akatora (Nov 2, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> my body will never be ready for the monthly TLR chapters!




Guess we got the explanation to why Rito act like he does

his body can't handle the daily to love ru


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think Rito could have had a better body guard than Momo. Seriously, now that was some serious devotion and night time service


----------



## notme (Nov 3, 2010)

Bodyguard Momo is epic.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh Momo, how awesome she is!


----------



## Lupin (Nov 3, 2010)

Momo is officially my favorite manga character for this manga .. Of course Mikan comes next


----------



## Godot (Nov 3, 2010)

Seriously, Momo is fucking awesome. I seriously think she's the best girl Rito can get.


----------



## BVB (Nov 3, 2010)

:datmomo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2010)

If Momo wasn't the number #1 TLR character in the series, Darkness has assured that will change.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 3, 2010)

I already think that Momo is the best girl of To love ru.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh my god, Momo... where can I find a bodyguard like that 

I hope it will go on at least as long as TLR 1


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Since when has this manga been up again and why are there full frontal nipples

Wat


----------



## Random Member (Nov 3, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Since when has this manga been up again and why are there full frontal nipples
> 
> Wat



Damn it, Zaru. 

It's been back since the end of September/early October and it's in a monthly magazine now, Jump SQ, which I guess is more lenient with stuff when it comes to nipples.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Well

Marvellous.  

Another series to follow for mindless entertainment. That makes 21.


----------



## kishin (Nov 30, 2010)

Page color from chapter 3 thanks to Heiji-sama.  <3


----------



## TadloS (Dec 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ chp.3 pics_


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow wow wow, at least censor them a bit dude. You could get banned for this.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, gonna edit a bit.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 1, 2010)

You shouldn't have edited it. 

You might be banned but it's totally worth it.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I didn't wanted to do it. 

Editing Yabuki's art should be counted as crime.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 1, 2010)

Better quality and more images.


*Spoiler*: __ 














Image 11






Maybe there was another somewhere, hmm.  Not too certain about summary; I'll wait until I find one that is generally accurate.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 1, 2010)

TadloS said:


> *Spoiler*: _ chp.3 pics_





ZyX said:


> Better quality and more images.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2010)

Wonderful censorship


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 1, 2010)

Rito is embracing his pervert side now?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2010)

This manga really needed the change in targeted readers. Less age restrictions = Good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2010)

Darkness is definitely taking things up a notch


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

Zaru said:


> This manga really needed the change in targeted readers. Less age restrictions = Good







Killer Yamato said:


> Darkness is definitely taking things up a notch



We are so lucky that it's back. :33


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

...Is it just me or the panel with Momo saying CHU indicate... 

seriously if that is what i think it is that's H not Ecchi


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 1, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Better quality and more images.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rito's magic fingers - able to turn the most reluctant of girls into one of the harem in a single move.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2010)

This manga lacks fanservice.


----------



## MakeEmum (Dec 1, 2010)

Is this manga for real?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> Is this manga for real?



And this might only be the beginning


The series likely push the border of shounen pretty hard

who knows eventually the series could be finished in a third part that go even further...



time will tell


----------



## MakeEmum (Dec 1, 2010)

Akatora said:


> And this might only be the beginning
> 
> 
> The series likely push the boder of shounen pretty hard
> ...



Shounen? nice joke, I always heard this manga blows Crocodile vomit


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2010)

i am speechless those pics are really something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2010)

You might want to know that TLR Darkness is published in a Seinen magasine


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You might want to know that TLR Darkness is published in a Seinen magasine



I heard its in jump square thats monthly shonen magazine?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> Shounen? nice joke, I always heard this manga blows Crocodile vomit




whatever you say fact is it's always been in shounen magasins the current one less strict than the former so the targeted audience = 12-18 years old


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> You might want to know that TLR Darkness is published in a Seinen magasine




Jump SQ = Seinen?
NAhh...

Less strict than Weekly jump indeed



though you've posted some japan knowledge you seemd pretty knowledgeable about recently so if your sure.


But honestly i got a hard time seeing Caymore and R+V etc as Seinens they're just less strict Shounens


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh maybe I read wrong.
Anyway can't wait for the chapter.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

well it's the fact it's a shounen that make the content that surprising


----------



## ZyX (Dec 2, 2010)

Script & Summary


*Spoiler*: _Script_ 







> ナナ「おーっす、メア！何か嬉しそーだなァ。いい事でもあったのか？」
> 芽亜「うん、ちょっとね（はぁと）」
> ナナ「そっか～～～！ところでさ！クラスの奴から聞いたんだけどメアも転校生だってホントか？ 」
> 芽亜「うん、ひと月くらい前にね・・・わたし、お友達作るの苦手だからあまりクラスになじめなくて。だから ナナちゃんが初めてのお友達なの」
> ...










*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 







> Yami is still worried about her confrontation with Mea from last time, who revealed that she was created from Yami's data (hence why she refers to Yami as her 'sister').  She reads a picture book in the library and imagines herself as the shark (with Mikan as a spider   Cheesy).  She later bumps into Momo, who tries to be friendly with her, but Yami says she still doesn't trust her  Tongue
> 
> Momo goes to meet Mikado, who's currently occupied with Celine.  Momo is amazed at Mikado's large breasts ("so biiiig..."  Embarrassed), and they talk about Yami and how she's coping with school life.  Mikado tells Momo about how she knew of Yami before they both came to Earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice plot


----------



## Goom (Dec 2, 2010)

You can tell the difference between the sequel and the one before.  Sequel is a lot more perverted. Hell he almost gets a blowjob x.x..


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2010)

Moogoogaipan said:


> You can tell the difference between the sequel and the one before.  Sequel is a lot more perverted. Hell he almost gets a blowjob x.x..




just saw an additional page on a japanease site liunked from anoter tlr thread


It go beyond momo's actions


seriously it may be a characters fantasies and Rito may have been colored completely black but following the line the people of that site noticed... Rito really had H with Yami...
Granted in a fantasy by one of the characvters but man that panel... + momo Chu... = New borders for TLR


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2010)

The plot thickens this chapter. Can't wait to see what Momo has to report to Rito about Yami.


----------



## Mendrox (Dec 3, 2010)

My body wasn't ready for a Momo blowjob and nipple action, god


----------



## kishin (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, ZyX.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2010)

Well its finally confirmed that Rito is a normal, healthy teenager.  

Damn Dream-Momo getting it on!


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

brb fapping.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, forgot how fine Mikado-sensei is

Anyone knows where I can get the uncensored version of the original manga in english ?


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 3, 2010)

You would think after all this time Rito would know what breasts feel like.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

Finally a confirmation that Rito is an intact teenager with healthy sexdreams. 

:datmea 
:datmomo
:datyami


----------



## ZyX (Dec 3, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> You would think after all this time Rito would know what breasts feel like.



Yeah especially since he's had many times feeling them in the past.


After looking at Momo right before she kisses Rito's "member", it almost appears that her lips down there are censored with just a simple blur brush as I can somewhat resemble the line that's there. 


Of course it's good to see more and more colored images from the last chapter coming out.



Quite a few of them are now colored and here's to hoping that chapter 3 has lots of colorings as well.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

People who color TLR are good people. :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2010)

That was one hardcore dream...at least by TLR standards 

Now Mea and Momo are in a race to see whose plans succeeds first.


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2010)

I of course hope that Momo's plan will succeed. :ho


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 4, 2010)

I want chapters that focus on one of the older girls already.. I mean I love Momo, but I'd love some developement from 'old' TLR girls.
Heck, maybe we'll even get an arc per girl, that would be cool, considering the harem plan is a bit hard to do in one chapter for one 'bride'.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2010)

Given the Harem Plan, I'm sure the other girls will have their own mini arcs.  But right now the first arc is focusing on Yami and Rea.



Killer Yamato said:


> That was one hardcore dream...at least by TLR standards



I don't think it was a dream.


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Dec 4, 2010)

ZyX said:


> Of course it's good to see more and more colored images from the last chapter coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few of them are now colored and here's to hoping that chapter 3 has lots of colorings as well.


May I ask where you find these colored pics?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks both of you, seem like I can't rep u now.
I'll spread some rep and come back at you both, promise.

ZyX can I also get the link for the uncensored colored pics plz ?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2010)

How the hell did Momo become so fucking sexy? 

EVERYTHING is sexy about her, even the hair that I used to not really care about, is starting to look so super hot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2010)

Shes like 12 right?


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 5, 2010)

That's how old Mikan is, Nana and Momo are probably a year or so behind Lala.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 5, 2010)

Blargh I still consider this as a pedophilic attempt =S. But I question why Rito dreamed of Momo giving him a blowjob.... I thought he wanted to stay away from that crap =S


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 5, 2010)

Smoke said:


> How the hell did Momo become so fucking sexy?
> 
> EVERYTHING is sexy about her, even the hair that I used to not really care about, is starting to look so super hot.


She was always that sexy. 

On top of that she's the most sexually mature from the bunch, so that's probably a reason too


I still prefer Mikan, though. She's hotness personified with wincest as an added bonus. Cant top that


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Thanks both of you, seem like I can't rep u now.
> I'll spread some rep and come back at you both, promise.
> 
> ZyX can I also get the link for the uncensored colored pics plz ?



Sent links.  You can also wait for the image packs when I have them ready if you want. 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Blargh I still consider this as a pedophilic attempt =S. But I question why Rito dreamed of Momo giving him a blowjob.... I thought he wanted to stay away from that crap =S



What's wrong with lolicon desires?   Also, you can't always control what you dream of and often can often be about events about things you often experience.  So all the ecchiness that Rito is exposed to constantly helped make the basis of the dream.


O and Mikan is 12.  Rito is 16 at the start of the series and is 17 now, so Haruna and other members in Rito's class are around the same age.  I believe Haruna, Kotegawa, and I forget whom else are still 16.  Akiho and Yuu are 19.  

Nana is older than Momo, but I can't say I can give a definite age on how old the Deviluke girls are though.

Yami *could*, based on her home planet's aging system, be around 24, even though she's about Mikan's age physically.  However this was mentioned only in the anime, so I can't say it's right for sure.



O and Smoke, Momo did tidy up her hair recently as a plot to attract Rito, so her hair becoming more sexy is not just a coincidence.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn! I'm liking the second part of this series. More uncensored action. I just wish we could get some uncensored pussy, but that's not going to happen. I absolutely love Momo's intentions. I'm liking Mea, but I don't like the fact that she's try to get rid of Rito. I think it would be better if the story follows Momo's intensions of getting the girls to fall for Rito, and Mea ends up falling for him too. Then Rito will truely be KING!!!


----------



## Olivia (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG there is a spinoff series, I can't believe I didn't find it until now. I can't wait to see Kotegawa in it. (If she's in there) 

Okay I'm off to go read.


----------



## Lupin (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a continuation.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 29, 2010)

TLR Darkness Chapter 4 spoilers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Chapter 59 [END]
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img718.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1293632517305.jpg


----------



## TadloS (Dec 29, 2010)

My body was not ready for ch4 spoilers.

Btw, edit pic fast Judge or else you will get banned.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah shit........Thanks for the heads up Tadlos


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn, this is a Kotegawa chapter !
My body is happy !


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 29, 2010)

Houston, we have liftoff!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn! Kotegawa!!! When should we expect this to be translated? Thanks Judge Fudge.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn, I can't control my right hand anymore.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like I should skip the spoilers/raw this time around for extra deliciousness.


----------



## BVB (Dec 30, 2010)

holy hot shit.

a kotegawa chapter.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 1, 2011)

So, is there any place I can read chapter 4 in english? I'm really anxious.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 1, 2011)

likely in about 7 days there is


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my god


----------



## kishin (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Judge Fudge.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! Let's hope translation doesn't take much time


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on but I like this development


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

It's pretty easy to understand even if you don't know japanese. This is what I got from reading it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kotegawa and Rito get caught by the rain and get wet. Rito offers his house to take shelter, and Kotegawa gets horny. Momo wants Kotegawa to fully join Rito's harem so while watching them she also gets hot lol. Then Lala and the rest come back home early, explotions, bla bla and Kotegawa and Rito are interrupted 



Not like To Love Ru needs great storytelling xD. Until next month... T_T


----------



## Nimloth (Jan 6, 2011)

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good chapter overall with Momo's meddling working almost perfectly, it also shows Yui is pretty open to any advances Rito makes if he ever grows a pair.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

The chapter was meh

*Spoiler*: __ 



As always, Rito takes the pussy way out before he is about to get laid >.> But I do hate the fact how Momo is forcing something on Rito that he does not want to do. Eh makes the story intensly ecchi


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 6, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The chapter was meh
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Rito didn't pussy out, he was cockblocked.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Chinese Script by Finestela_ 



00
文字：即使只是側臉 我也會一直地 凝視著你的－－－－。

文字：感謝超人氣支持！！卷頭彩頁47P

第4話 「Exciting squall ～突然而來的騷動～」
標題：ToLoveRu Darkness

漫畫：矢吹健太朗
腳本：長谷見沙貴

01
拉拉：哇～～～！妳就是娜娜的新朋友嗎！？

頁邊字：超人氣感謝！！

左方頁邊字：兩人已經感情親密了！！

娜娜：我來介紹一下喔 皇姊！ 她叫黑咲芽亞
芽亞：初次見面－－！

02
拉拉：初次見面！請多指教喔－－－

春菜：哎呀？
春菜：妳不是?

芽亞：啊
芽亞：之前真是謝謝您了（八分音符）

梨斗：西連寺 妳們彼此認識嗎？
春菜：我才想問結城同學 你和黑咲學妹彼此認識嗎？

03
梨斗：咦 我嗎？
文字：說起來我好像在哪裡看過她?
文字：是哪兒呢?？

唯：妳得小心點才行 這個人很不知羞恥的喔
娜娜：對呀對呀 就是禽獸一隻啦！！
梨斗：咦咦！？

芽亞：不知羞恥？
娜娜：就是會做些色情的事情啦！！還需要我告訴妳嗎！？

04
芽亞：咦 有什麼不可以的嗎？
芽亞：那不就是生物自然的需求呀？

芽亞：我其實對這挺有興趣的 還請您要多教教我喔
芽亞：學長（愛心）
梨斗：啥

娜娜：妳．妳．妳在說什麼呀 芽亞－－－－！！
芽亞：哇
唯：妳?妳真是不知羞恥呀！！

05
夢夢：突然就做出這麼大膽的發言呀?

文字：黑咲芽亞小姐?
文字：是不是該檢討說把她也納入後宮候補中呢?？

文字：另外就是古手川小姐
文字：那完全就是在嫉妒吃醋嘛?

文字：如果她能對自己更誠實些就好了
文字：這麼看來?我得逮到機會就推她個一把不可呢

06
拉拉：小芽亞 小芽亞！
芽亞：是

拉拉：娜娜她呀！很高興說能和小芽亞成為朋友喔－－－－
拉拉：所以請跟她好好相處喲（八分音符）

娜娜：皇?皇姊！妳這樣說讓我覺得很丟臉耶～～～～！
芽亞：??

07
小闇：???
小闇：黑咲芽亞?為什麼都沒有看到她有任何動作呢
小闇：簡直就像是還在等待著什麼的樣子??

08
學生：掰啦
學生：拜拜
唯：真是的！

唯：那個叫作黑咲的女孩搞什麼嘛?
唯：還真不能大意呢

唯：真是的?
唯：結城同學的周遭怎麼老是有那麼多必須留意的人物呀?

梨斗：咦？

09
梨斗：古手川妳也正要回去呀？
唯：結?結城同學！？

唯：你?你只有一個人嗎？拉拉同學她們呢?
梨斗：啊啊 她說什麼回家路上有事要辦 所以就跟夢夢她們一起回去了

梨斗：而今天美柑也因為要去我老爸的工作室那邊打掃 所以我想說先回去準備晚餐
梨斗：庭院裡的盆栽也需要澆點水?

10
唯：這樣呀?小美柑也不在嗎
梨斗：啊啊 老爸他那邊髒亂的要命

梨斗：亂到美柑看都看不下去了

梨斗：古手川妳回家的方向和我一樣
梨斗：要不要同路一起走呢？
唯：咦！？

11
夢夢：真是的?
夢夢：姊姊大人?

夢夢：說什麼有重要事要辦 結果其實室跑去看魔法恭子的裝扮布偶秀
夢夢：早知道這樣我就跟著梨斗先生一起回家去了

12
夢夢：我記得說今天美柑小姐也會晚回來
夢夢：就來在家裡這樣那樣地挑逗梨斗先生 渡過這段相當充實的時間吧（愛心）

夢夢：??
夢夢小字：唔呼呼
夢夢：哎呀 糟糕 口水又?

夢夢：??！？
夢夢：那是?

13
文字：梨斗先生和古手川小姐放學一起回家！？
文字：這可是?
文字：推展樂園計畫的大好機會呀！！

夢夢：如果考慮到古手川小姐家的方向 她馬上就要和梨斗先生道別了！
夢夢：我非得在這之前出手不可－－！

夢夢：！

夢夢：校長老師??

14
校長：嗚嘻喲－－－我在垃圾場裡撿到了這本超棒的書～～～～！！
校長：來回去校長室好好地細味品嚐吧（愛心）

夢夢：好～～～

夢夢：我就來用這個單是聞到香味
夢夢：就能夠將活力激發到最高潮的「亞德蕾娜之花」吧?
Finny：亞德蕾娜音似腎上腺素
語助詞：晃動x2
校長：嘻喲！？
校長：聞聞

15
梨斗：對了 我們之前還在這個遊樂設施裡面躲過雨呢
唯：對?對呀

梨斗：那個時候校長突然跑出來 嚇了我一跳
梨斗：哈哈?
唯：??

文字：馬上就要各走各的了?
文字：怎麼時間過的那麼快呢??

梨斗：嗯？

16
校長：呣嘻喲－－－
校長：誰都好啦 人家想要舔舔啦～～～～

梨斗：校?校長！？
梨斗：為?為什麼會裸著身子！？

梨斗：快?快逃吧 古手川
唯：咦！？

17
文字：對了 之前也是?
文字：像這樣從不良少年的手中救了我?

文字：這個人??
文字：明明是如此地不知羞恥 卻總是在重要時刻幫助我?

夢夢：真不愧是梨斗先生！
夢夢：手拉手一起逃跑真是浪漫極了（愛心）

18
夢夢：大致上已經把他們引向梨斗先生家的方向了?
語助詞對話框：嗶

夢夢：已經夠了喔 校長老師
夢夢：真是感謝您的協助（愛心）
語助詞：晃動x2
文字：「賢者之花」效能．沈靜作用

校長小字：我?我究竟是?
夢夢：好啦（愛心）

19
夢夢：古手川小姐似乎也不討厭現狀
夢夢：您就這樣把她帶回家吧 梨斗先生（愛心）

唯：呀啊！？
梨斗：嗚哇－－－怎麼突然就來個豪雨急襲！？

夢夢：就是這樣 雨花小姐（愛心）

20
梨斗：這?這還下得真大?！
梨斗：古?古手川！我家就在那邊 你就到我家吧?
唯：咦！？

唯：結?結城同學的家裡！？
唯：可?可是現在大家不是都不?

梨斗：拉拉她們和美柑都還沒回來呀?
唯：???

21
梨斗：古手川！
梨斗：我現在就去幫妳準備毛巾喔
唯：啊?嗯

梨斗：妳要不要也去沖個澡？
唯：咦！？

梨斗：妳看 如果不暖暖身子著涼了的話可就糟糕了
梨斗：這時候順便就把溼掉的衣服用烘乾機烘乾

唯：唔?
唯：唔嗯?

22
唯：呼?
唯：就連內衣褲也都溼透了?

唯：沒想到會變成我在結城同學家裡沖澡?
唯：而且現在家裡只有我們兩個人?

23
唯：如果結城同學要做不知羞恥的事情的話?

梨斗：古手川－－－

唯：是
唯：是的

梨斗：抱歉喔 妳就先換上我的衣服吧 我放在妳的門前
梨斗：在拉拉她們回來前妳就先穿這個將就將就！

24
唯：唔?
唯：唔嗯?

25
梨斗：唔哇－－好大的雨
梨斗：拉拉她們不要緊吧?

鍵盤：卡塔 卡塔塔

夢夢：呼呼?我已經把窗外的景色全部都換成CG了喔 梨斗先生
夢夢：先前製作虛擬遊戲時所學會的知識 在這時候可就派上用場了?唔呼（愛心）

夢夢：接著就是使用這個「元素變換式 防護罩產生器」?

26
語助詞：叩叩
夢夢：好！

文字：這麼一來姊姊大人就算回到家也都還能拖些時間
夢夢：太完美了（愛心）

梨斗：雨?好像還沒要停呢?

唯：結城同學??浴室?那個?謝?謝謝你
梨斗：古手川 妳身子暖活了嗎？

梨斗：！？
梨斗：妳?妳那是什麼穿著呀！？

27
唯：什麼什麼呀?
唯：這可是你幫我準備的耶！

唯：拉拉同學她們還沒回來嗎？
梨斗：咦?啊啊?

文字：哎?哎呀？好奇怪
文字：我準備的明明就是運動衫的衣褲呀?

28
夢夢：在這種情況下當然就得押注在裸身襯衫了呀 梨斗先生（愛心）
語助詞：嗶
夢夢：好了 接著是??

唯：外面變得好暗喔?
梨斗：對?對呀

唯：咦？

梨斗：停?停電！？

梨斗：痛

29
梨斗：嗚哇 好痛
唯：呀啊！？

梨斗：痛?
梨斗：對?對不起 古手川－－－－

30
梨斗：啊?

31
夢夢：啊啊
夢夢：這?這麼快就已經把對方推倒了呀 梨斗先生！
夢夢：我還想說要打個雷 煽動她的不安感 多少營造出些好氣氛呢?

夢夢：這樣下去就只會跟平常那樣結束了
唯語助詞：真是不知羞恥！！
夢夢：?該?該怎麼辦?

文字：雖然我也有些含有媚藥效果的花 可是那個效果也只是一時性的
夢夢：而且那麼做就根本沒有替兩個人營造氣氛的意義了嘛

夢夢：咦？

32
梨斗：！？
梨斗：古?古手川??！？

梨斗：我?我這樣動不了?
唯：??

33
文字：「那不就是生物自然的需求呀？」
文字：「我其實對這挺有興趣的 還請您要多教教我喔 學長（愛心）」

唯：我?我?

唯：最討厭不知羞恥的人了?
唯：打從小時候就一直是這樣

文字：老是亂掀女孩子的裙子??擾亂班上風紀的總是些不知羞恥的男生
文字：我一向都是保護著柔弱女生 和男生們對立著????

34
唯：不過?男生做不知羞恥的事情是很普通的??
唯：我最近也才明白說
唯：不是只要不知羞恥就一定都是壞人??

唯：???如果?

唯：如果?
唯：你答應說今後不再對其他的女孩子做任何不知羞恥的事情的話?
唯：我?我?我就?

35
梨斗：古?
梨斗：古手川??

夢夢：啊啊?
夢夢：古?古手川小姐?

文字：火 火 火焰根本就
文字：完全都點著起來了嘛－－－－！！！）

36
文字：沒?沒想到那個為人認真的古手川小姐 才在她後頭稍微一推就變得如此的大膽?
文字：?不對！！她雖然身為風紀委員 但也同時是一位少女！所以這是理所當然的！！

文字：這麼一來??這麼一來！！
文字：要怎麼發展下去都可能發生了呀！！

37
文字：好啦 古手川小姐 鼓起勇氣吧！！只要再一步！！
文字：將您的全部！都捧至梨斗先生的面前吧～～～！！）

拉拉：哎呀－－？
語助詞：叩叩
拉拉：我們家門前怎麼有道看不見的牆壁呢－－？
娜娜：皇姊是不是又用了什麼奇怪的發明物呀－－？

夢夢：姊姊大人她們已經回來了！？
夢夢：可是有防護罩擋著應該是進不來才對?

38
無文字

39
美柑：呀啊
娜娜：怎麼了！？

文字：防護罩?
文字：被打破了！？

40
梨斗：等?
梨斗：等等 古手川
梨斗：妳??妳誤解了吧！

梨斗：我?我怎麼可能會想要做什麼不知羞恥的事情呀
梨斗：不 應該說我雖然的確對這些有興趣
梨斗：可是剛剛壓倒了妳真的是不可抗力呀???

梨斗：那個?
梨斗：所以??

41
唯：??
唯：傻瓜?

唯：我當然是在說笑了?說笑的啦！！我只是要試試你而已！
梨斗：咦 這樣嗎？
唯：當然啦！這些事全部都很不知羞恥的耶！！

文字：真危險?差一點我就?

文字：可是?
文字：他在某些地方也還真意外地認真呢????

42
梨斗：喔！
梨斗：電回來了

拉拉：哎呀 電通了
美柑：梨斗－－－你人在房間裡嗎－－？

拉拉：我回來了－－－！抱歉弄得那麼晚喔～～～
美柑：我買便當回來了喔－－－－

眾人：???

43
娜娜：梨?梨斗！為什麼古手川會這副模樣坐在床上?難道你！！
唯：咦！？等等 小娜娜！？
梨斗：不?不是啦！我只是因為剛剛下雨 所以借她穿我的衣服而已??

拉拉：咦－今天沒有下雨吧？
梨斗：哎！？

梨斗：好?好奇怪 的確有下呀??
唯：這?這是怎麼回事！？

美柑：！

文字：夢夢小姐??
文字：難道這個狀況是????

44
夢夢：啊啊?原本還想說會有什麼好的發展?
夢夢：算了 梨斗先生發展成這樣 怎麼做都是會失敗的?

文字：比起這事 為什麼防護罩會消失呢?
文字：那個閃光?難道是來自外部的攻擊?？

謎之聲：芽亞?妳在玩什麼玩呀?
芽亞：咦－－主人 人家才沒有在玩呀 我都有好好的繼續監視呀

芽亞：我只是稍微去阻撓了一下小夢夢的樂園計畫（八分音符）
謎之聲：?自己拿好分寸 差不多是我們去迎接對方的時候了


45
謎之聲：馬上就會到達地球圈
謎之聲：和我們一樣同是棲息於黑暗之中的人?來自銀河的客人

芽亞：客人呀?
芽亞：不知道小闇姊姊會怎麼反應呢?（愛心）

文字：闇黑計畫向著小闇襲捲而來?



ToLoveRu Darkness－－－－3月號（2月4日發售）待續 




Next chapter on sale on February 4th.


Basically what happened; summarized by another:


*Spoiler*: _Brief Summary_ 



-Mea introduces herself to Rito's harem, finds out from Lala that Nana considers her as a friend
-Yui gets a bit jealous, Momo decides to make her the first harem target
-Momo uses her flowers to get Rito and Yui back to his house
-Rito 'accidentally' trips again, makes Yui fall onto bed
-Momo starts to panic, thinking Yui will get mad and leav...NOPE
-Yui and Rito start getting closer, almost kiss
-MEA COCKBLOCK
-Lala and co. come home, Mikan notices Momo's tail and gets more suspicious
-Mea talks to her 'master' (still concealed, but likely Dr. Tearju)





In any case, now with actual decent sized raw scans out, it's time for the wonderful colored images to appear.  Ahhh, the wonderful images galore.    That plus Ishikei's Yummy! To Love-ru doujin appearing earlier last night.  Good day, good day. 

Example:


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

OMGGG finallyyyyyyyy


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2011)

Holy shite!!!


Rito you fucking pussy. How many guys would've kissed her once she said that?


"If you don't do pervy things with other girls, i'll let you..." >>>> "Do things only with me" >>>> "Be my boyfriend" 


Ehhhhh?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Holy shite!!!
> 
> 
> *Rito you fucking pussy*. How many guys would've kissed her once she said that?
> ...


I stand corrected


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh my f*cking God, Kotegawa was AWESOME in this one.
I couldn't stop laughing when Momo said "She's completely on fire!!!"
It was also very funny when she stopped the principal and said "thank you for your cooperation" and just left him there almost naked lol


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

5 bucks that the new guest from space is a hot chick


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn, Yui was willing and Rito missed his chance. As usual the fan service was top notch and Momo had a great plan in store.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think you can call it fanservice anymore when the manga went into barechest territory already


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Zaru said:


> 5 bucks that the new guest from space is a hot chick



Your bet is won for sure, sir!

And this is not fanservice, it's paradise!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Unsurprisingly, just today a whole bunch of new Ishikei hentai art for toloveru popped up, saw it on danbooru.


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like To Love Ru Darkness is being a big inspiration for artists


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Well Ishikei already drew a lot of TLR stuff before darkness came out, he just likes the series I guess?


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Truth is I didn't know this Ishikei until you mentioned him 
But since Darkness came out I haven't stop seeing reeeeally good colored pages of this manga


----------



## Sferr (Jan 6, 2011)

Ishikei should start a series that is more open to public. His art is godly.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Sferr said:


> Ishikei should start a series that is more open to public. His art is godly.



I know. 


*Spoiler*: _Censorship courtesy of myself_


----------



## AdriRaltor (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice censorship!


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. I've only read like, one of his stuff. I should try more.

The front page of the chapter looked _great._ Barechest territory looks good too. Kotegawa (aside from Mikan) has always been my favorite character and this just boosted that .


----------



## kishin (Feb 1, 2011)

Spoilers Pics from chapter 5, Mikan's Chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2011)

THAT HAPPY BLUSH FACE


----------



## Lupin (Feb 1, 2011)

MIKAN CHAPTER

SUCCESS


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2011)

Should I start fapping now or wait?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 1, 2011)

Why Do I sense i*c*st be coming =/


----------



## Akatora (Feb 1, 2011)

kishin said:


> Spoilers Pics from chapter 5, Mikan's Chapter.




Is that new woman Yami's and "???'s" creator/Master?

I don't mind this addition at all


----------



## BVB (Feb 1, 2011)

my body isn't ready for a mikan chapter.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 2, 2011)

Better scans

Ch.10 
Ch.10 
Ch.10 
Ch.10 
Ch.10 
Ch.10


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 2, 2011)

Im gonna say this again, i*c*st be coming


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2011)

Soooooo ... What I got was.
Yami is going full "Defrosting Ice Queen" mode.
Yami is even joking about killing Rito now.
Yami says that Rito is a "simpleton" but because of that she's somehow more relaxed.
The new chick is a Mercenary Yami defeated a long time ago.
She's working with the same master as Mea.
She's going to mindfuck Yami by forcing her to fight a brainwashed Mikan.
She's using a supersonic whip and psychokinesis


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 5, 2011)

Woooo i*c*st Incoming =D


----------



## Random Member (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope the author keeps it up with the serious side of things. It gives something else to look forward to other than the fanservice. The other is fine on its own but getting both is better.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, Rito even gets the girls express delivered to his face now

And that's quite a cheap tactic, controlling someone like that, but fitting for an assassin


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 6, 2011)

I quite liked Yami in this chapter. Seeing her smile did the chapter for me.
But the plot is getting somewhere at least.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2011)

I absolutely love the cover page for this chapter pek

It was obvious the enemy would hit Yami where it hurts and who better to use than Mikan. 
That being said, it was really odd seeing Yami truly smile. It was a gem of a scene.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice, we are finally getting some real action again.  And retain that great fanservice.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Feb 18, 2011)

^Lol Wut?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice transition from TLR to Darkness.

Momo


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2011)

Lala sure became a background character for now, now that I think about it.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 22, 2011)

^True.

I miss her sometimes but at other times, I'd rather not deal with her being an airhead. Probably the only part of her character I love and hate at the same time.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2011)

"Harem? That's totally okay vv"

I guess the main characters right now are Rito, Momo and ZE DARKNESS


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice to see a chapter to bridge the events from the end of the first series to the start of Darkness. Who can argue Momo's approach for attaining happiness for everyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 23, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nice to see a chapter to bridge the events from the end of the first series to the start of Darkness. *Who can argue Momo's approach for attaining happiness for everyone?*



It is like gravity, an unbreakable law of physics. 

Man if this ends with an actually harem ending, this series will probably jump up to number 2 behind only Tenchi Muyo for me. Although I still think, though not to degree of TLR, that a harem ending is possible in Rosario Vamp.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of news. To Love-Ru: Darkness is supposed to be getting animated.

Source: Mainichi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I saw an anime artwork with Yami and Momo both in Serafuku. Momo had her hair arranged like in TLRD


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Animated? Already?


----------



## Random Member (Feb 28, 2011)

Possibly not.

Mainichi removed the news and the official To Love-Ru twitter is denying the news.

Source:


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's just too soon for TLR to be animated, we are still in the first couple of chapters.   Unless they are planning on releasing OVAs every couple of months as mini-arcs.

Momo


----------



## BVB (Feb 28, 2011)

momo


----------



## kishin (Mar 1, 2011)

Spoilers Pics of chapter 06
here
here 
here
here
here
here
here
here
here
here
here
here


*Spoiler*: __ 







Uploaded with 




Covers:
*To LOVEru Darkness 01:*

* To LOVEru Perfect Trouble! (databook):*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 1, 2011)

Damnn dat titties !  !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2011)

That was ... instructive.

The 1st Tankobon volume was released and it had an ero upgrade.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 4, 2011)

in the the manga edition


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



momo is the hottest badass ever in this manga.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 5, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> momo is the hottest badass ever in any manga.



Fixed.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 5, 2011)

The  looks quite good as well. Even has a couple of coloured artworks, pencil drawings and a small pull-out poster 

Someone needs to scan and translate it, ASAP 

Edit: Just placed an order for a copy. I want to hold it in my hands too


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope we get scans of both the Tokubon and the Databook soon.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 5, 2011)

Revan21 said:


> in the the manga edition



i'm not entirely sure I like the chages


you do see much nudity in to love ru so sometimes the lightly dressed ones look more interesting sample with momo in the night cloths


I got mixed opinion about the replaced panels


I dislike the change to yami and Mikan with the smaller sizes, granted it's more realistical but it's to small imo


still less censurship is rarely a bad thing


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 6, 2011)

out on mangafox

And Lisa would beat Byakuya in Senkei


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy YamiXMikan action!


----------



## Random Member (Mar 6, 2011)

Would have liked it if Momo had killed that assassin just for a change of pace. I certainly think she's capable of it considering she has her darker moments. Nice to see that she was more than capable of holding her own against a baddie with a name, in any case.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

No surprised Momo was able to take on the assassin with her own style of battling. 

I didn't think we'd get nipple sucking this chapter, but given this series early track record I shouldn't be surprised with whatever happens.


----------



## ZyX (Mar 6, 2011)

Mmmmm, can't wait to fap to the material when it arrives.





New fap material is coming along quite nicely, I must say.



into:


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

Be warned




The Data Book is certainly too faptastic to miss out


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 22, 2011)

A new To Love-Ru illustrations artbook is coming out on April 5 




(That's probably the front and back cover of the dust jacket)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2011)

what is the release schedule on this?


----------



## Godot (Apr 1, 2011)

And yet, his left arm looks longer in that picture.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 2, 2011)

He must be holding it higher 


The new artbook will be a must buy too 


(^click for more ecchi pics)

Dat naked Momo/Nana poster!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 2, 2011)

This artbook is a must get.


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 3, 2011)

More samples of the artbook pek





Edit: Finally managed to order a copy!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still no spoilers? I thought each issue was suppose to be sold on the third or fourth of every month. Shouldn't it be out by now?


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> what is the release schedule on this?



Just checked the website and don't know if anyone knew this but it looks like no chapter til 21st but the good news is that there will be 2 chapters. Seems they are merging Vol. 5 and 6.



> Release date postponed by earthquake East News
> 
> 東日本大震災により被災された皆様に、心からお見舞い申し上げます。 To everyone affected by the earthquake was east, I would like sincerely sympathy.
> 一日も早く復旧がなされますようお祈りいたします。 We pray that the recovery will be made as soon as possible.
> ...


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 20, 2011)

New chapter is out, eagerly waiting for the RAW+translations


----------



## zapman (Apr 20, 2011)

oh wow those samples


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 25, 2011)

Beastiality porn?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 25, 2011)

I was reading ch7, and when they showed Nana's nipple....it hit me.




Once Japan's laws are fully in place, will we still be able to get our fix of naked Mikan? Or will it be the end for TLR?


----------



## Koori (Apr 25, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I was reading ch7, and when they showed Nana's nipple....it hit me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Misinformed, aren't you?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 25, 2011)

That's why I'm *ASKING??*

Do you not see the question marks there?

It's a *QUESTION!!*

It means *I DON'T KNOW!!*

That's why *I ASKED!!*


Why bother going out of my way to look up some other country's laws and consequences, when I can go into a thread and *ASK?*


Please look at a post more carefully next time, before answering and making yourself look foolish.

Now if you don't have the answer to my question, 2 posts above, please don't reply to me.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 25, 2011)

Well there's always the option of timeskip, new series(sub series) and mark it 18+


----------



## Koori (Apr 25, 2011)

Smoke said:


> That's why I'm *ASKING??*
> 
> Do you not see the question marks there?
> 
> ...



Ok, ok, sorry.

Well, lets see... Are there lots of depictions featuring sexual activity that would be illegal in real life and/or lots featuring i*c*st? If not, you already have the answer: NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about TLR with the new Toyko ban.   When the manga was restarted as a monthly, it supposedly skirted under the law's grandfathering.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut back on the situations with Nana, Mikan, and Yami and focus more on the older girls, since they are 17 now.

Only time will tell.


Anyhow, Chapter 7.   Talk about woof.


----------



## Koori (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> I wouldn't worry about TLR with the new Toyko ban.   When the manga was restarted as a monthly, it supposedly skirted under the law's grandfathering.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if they cut back on the situations with Nana, Mikan, and Yami and focus more on the older girls, since they are 17 now.
> 
> Only time will tell.



No, no, as long as there aren't lots of depictions featuring illegal sexual activity and/or i*c*st, the age doesn't matter.

And I must remind you guys this is just an ammendment of an already existing law. In other words, if the before the ammendment law never clasified TLR for adults, the ammended one won't do as well.

The purpose of the law is to instill fear, new talents will have more difficulties when dealing with sex (if they want, that is).

Lastly, let me give you a bit of advice: DON'T READ SANKAKUSHITCOMPLEX ARTICLES! The credibility of that website is 0.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't go around accusing people.  At no time did I get my information from that website.    There are other more legitimate websites.

It's stupid to say this law is to instill fear, when this law is designed to stop perversion of underage characters that has given Japan a bad reputation as a bunch of unethical perverts.   But it's not going to stop mangaka, artists, or novelists of having such subjects, because they just have to adopt an Adult Book Rating and have their material sold in the adult section than in the general section at local stores.

TLR: Darkness isn't going to get cancelled, else it wouldn't have gotten a second chance.  And if the material was going to change due to the new law, they would've started already.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2011)

well mikan is a harem candidate, and last time I checked she was rito's blood sister, but i think the law is crap, darkness is hilarious, and marron is one of the funniest pet characters of all time


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well mikan is a harem candidate, and last time I checked she was rito's blood sister, but i think the law is crap, darkness is hilarious, and marron is one of the funniest pet characters of all time



Marron was hilarious! Definitely the funniest character by far


----------



## AdriRaltor (Apr 26, 2011)

Still enjoying the series but missing ecchi Momo 
Sairenji saved this chapter for me
Also, it's gonna be a long wait until july for the next chap...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, Marron and his legendary licking skills make a return. And I wasn't at all surprised that the chapter eventually turned into a tentacle fest. 

Slowly but surely Mea is starting to break down the walls surrounding her.


----------



## Soranushi (Apr 27, 2011)

AdriRaltor said:


> Still enjoying the series but missing ecchi Momo
> Sairenji saved this chapter for me
> *Also, it's gonna be a long wait until july for the next chap...*



Not it's not literally July that's just some weird thing they do with Mangazines....the next chapter and July Issue of JumpSQ should be released sometime in June.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 2, 2011)

A little late posting, but oh well. Great chapter. I really love how there is actually a story going on, unlike the previous one ( well it kind of did, but this one is getting deeper in it). And HOLY SHIT, you can see part of Nana's asshole at:

Kenpachi needed to use Kendo to win


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2011)

Oh crap ! Mikan i*c*st chapter ! Here we goooooooo !


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2011)

My dick is ready.


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2011)

Can't they really make a Harem ending just for once?
Just for this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2011)

For dat eyes


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 17, 2011)

God damit, this chapter has to be about the fetish I hate most .... i*c*st....


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2011)

*Seemingly uncowed by the prospect of Ishihara’s ban-spree forcing it out of print, To Love-Ru Darkness continues to veer into ero-manga territory, with the latest chapters being packed full of loli Mikan i*c*st action – exactly the sort of thing to annoy Tokyo politicans with nothing better to do than hound mangaka whilst Tokyo is threatened by blackouts and irradiation.*


----------



## Tyrannos (May 17, 2011)

Be interesting if he is fighting it.   But it could also be that they are getting the Mikan angle out of the way before the law goes into full effect?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Akatora (May 18, 2011)

Well then as have been mentioned earlier in the manga 

Mikan isn't necessary a blood relative to Rito


so if they pull this one, would it still count as i*c*st?


though To love ru might be safe due to not having crossed the line and just keep teasing


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

Here is what I wanted to see at the very last chapter:

Rito invites every single girl from the Story to a dinner at his house, and then after they have the dinner and their fun, he tells them he has something serious to talk about with all of them. And then when they are gathered together he goes like

"I think it is time for me to reveal my feelings. I don't think I would be fair hiding what I trully feel towards every single one of you. I've always enjoyed all the time we spent together and I want to be together with you forever. I can't really turn any of you down because you are all special to me and I just don't want to leave you behind. So even though this might sound weird, I can't deny my feelings and I can't lie to you so you deserve to know this, that

I...LOVE YOU"

Then all the girls start blushing and they look at each other and then they smile look at Rito all embarrassed and then look at each other again, start taking their clothes off and Rito is like "Wh-Wat are you doing?!"

They look at him, smile, and say "WE LOVE YOU RITO"

And the last pannel, a closed shot of Rito jeans with his guy saying "mission accomplished" with all the girls jumping on him nakd and ready to have sex.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Well then as have been mentioned earlier in the manga
> 
> Mikan isn't necessary a blood relative to Rito
> 
> ...



We talked about this earlier, Mikan was joking.

Because if she wasn't, then why does she know and Rito (the elder) does not?  I mean it's not like they would hold that information back since Rito is an extremely responsible kid and raised Mikan while the father is off drawing manga and the mother on the other side of the world.

Besides, Mikan has her father's hair color, but mothers eyes.   While Rito has the father's hair and mother's hair style.   So I really can't believe that Mikan isn't really related.    Especially when there has been no elaboration she really wasn't related.


----------



## Akatora (May 18, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> We talked about this earlier, Mikan was joking.
> 
> Because if she wasn't, then why does she know and Rito (the elder) does not?  I mean it's not like they would hold that information back since Rito is an extremely responsible kid and raised Mikan while the father is off drawing manga and the mother on the other side of the world.
> 
> Besides, Mikan has her father's hair color, but mothers eyes.   While Rito has the father's hair and mother's hair style.   So I really can't believe that Mikan isn't really related.    Especially when there has been no elaboration she really wasn't related.




well then Mikans father and Ritos mother could have remarried 


I'm saying this as a way for the mangaka to be able to pull out the no this isn't suggesting i*c*st


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2011)

I don't buy it, it becomes a plot like it's pulled from KissxSis and other similar genre.   TLR needs to continue being trendy.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 19, 2011)

How long until the chapter is released? Wanna fap to Mikan already


----------



## Revan21 (May 20, 2011)

A few more  of DAT Mikan chapter


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

well the chinease raw have been out for a few hours and the raw is to


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Here is what I wanted to see at the very last chapter:
> 
> Rito invites every single girl from the Story to a dinner at his house, and then after they have the dinner and their fun, he tells them he has something serious to talk about with all of them. And then when they are gathered together he goes like
> 
> ...



I cannot deny the truth of this statement. This and Rosario Vamp are the two shows I want a harem for that are realistically possible, though if I had it my way harem for all; actually for Kabitsuo Oujo I would also like a harem ending. 

Why is everyone always so uptight about i*c*st? I dont care, especially when its in an anime setting. Lets not forget the greatest harem of all has i*c*st, not to mention every other hentai. I would acutally for once hope they dont pull out the , oh not blood related card at the last second. Lets be frank if rito is king of the universe/galaxy and he can have 3 sisters, he can have i*c*st. Now we just need rito to be able to go to Riko mode and will, and get some .............. well i let you fill in the blanks.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

How many chapters will Darkness have btw?

And I think Momo should start worrying a bit more about herself otherwise she will make Rito like so many girls that he will forget about her.


----------



## Random Member (May 22, 2011)

It isn't something with a set chapter amount, as far as I know.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Why is everyone always so uptight about i*c*st? I dont care, especially when its in an anime setting. Lets not forget the greatest harem of all has i*c*st, not to mention every other hentai. I would acutally for once hope they dont pull out the , oh not blood related card at the last second. Lets be frank if rito is king of the universe/galaxy and he can have 3 sisters, he can have i*c*st. Now we just need rito to be able to go to Riko mode and will, and get some .............. well i let you fill in the blanks.



Has to do with upbringing, I would guess. Personally, it isn't something that bothers me in this kind of fiction except for one case which was Yosuga no Sora. That was one series where the i*c*st actually made me feel awkward.


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2011)

Ok that's good then


----------



## Tyrannos (May 22, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> How many chapters will Darkness have btw?



I always took Darkness being a long-term series, and given the Mei plot, I wouldn't be surprised if this turned action after a time.



Zabuza said:


> And I think Momo should start worrying a bit more about herself otherwise she will make Rito like so many girls that he will forget about her.



That is true, but I doubt Momo is that forgetful.   Aside from Run and Lala, shes the only other character that is likely to actively embrace Rito.


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2011)

Goddamn, this should have been a full chapter.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh god, the new chapter seems to be ... well ecchi, to say the least.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2011)

Dat Momo!  

And Mei's starting to really grow on me.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's put that into words:

MOMO WAS ABOUT TO FINGER RITO'S VAGINA.


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2011)

Rito turning into a woman and getting licked & fingered.

I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD FAP OR NOT


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 7, 2011)

^Just do it.  It's simply porn at this point so you're merely doing what it intends.

Really, I can't even take the serious parts seriously when the manga has become such a vehicle of lust.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

This chapter can be succinctly described as Mea/Momo tag-team on female Riko 

Was definitely pleased this chapter...


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 8, 2011)

God I love this manga!


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> God I love this manga!


Me too man its that great amount of ecchi I need


----------



## BVB (Jun 8, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Let's put that into words:
> 
> MOMO WAS ABOUT TO FINGER RITO'S VAGINA.







Godot said:


> Rito turning into a woman and getting licked & fingered.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD FAP OR NOT



true.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2011)

This chapter was soooooooooo fucking hot.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 2, 2011)

new raw out and the ecchi keeps growing


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ch.9_ 



Run and Ren have been seperated?
Finally! No more cockblocking with her turning into a trap


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2011)

Seems that ch.9 will be full of win


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 2, 2011)

Wonder how long it would last?


----------



## Revan21 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope it permanent.

The second manga volume is out with more detailed artworks


*Spoiler*: _NSFW_ 








I would love to get my hands on these, if only it was licenced


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there any plans of it getting licenced?

And I really hope Run and Ren is seperated for good, makes this manga even better, which is hard to do, because it seems to top itself after every chapter.

edit: Also if you scroll about half way down on the Earl.Box link above, there seems to be some hardcore stuff going on between Run and Rito.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm more surprised over the Lala panel in the vol


Is that seriously in and not fanart?...


It begs to ask might the future hold more of this? aka even less censorship


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think he just needs to get over it make it into a hentai. Or at least do it after the series is over. The story could lead into it or something.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 4, 2011)

the way It keeps expanding it's ecchi department it won't take long till it likely have to leave Jump sq


I could see it become Volumes only


That lala page surprised me more than what we saw in the latest chapter we've gotten accustumed to bolder actions since Darkness began


However I still thought the censorship(which parts f the body were shown) to be about the same as in the old volumes(not the SJ chapters)

well time will tell how far it'll go


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. I think the more hardcore it gets and the less censorship there is, it will probably be inevitable. I would like to get a story out of this first though, then the good stuff.

Wasn't he wanting to make a hentai out of this anyway?


----------



## Destin (Jul 4, 2011)

Those pencil drawings of Lala, Mea, and any other ones you may have seen (with Lala lifting her skirt, but you not being able to see her fun spot and Mew lying down) are drawn by Yabaki, but those drawings are in the Volumes and Data Books.  I have the physical To Love-Ru Volume 1-18, Darkness Volume 1, Darkness Data Book, and about to arrive Darkness Volume 2 and they had those pencil drawings in between each chapter (Volumes) and near the end of the book (Data Book).  Anyway I'm assuming that's what you're talking about when you said Lala panel.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 4, 2011)

yes that's the panel i'm refering to

I think it's a first time in tlr i've seen em draw those lines down there


----------



## Destin (Jul 4, 2011)

There was the one time that Rito fell down and spread Yui's labia majora on purpose accidentally in the original To Love-Ru.  In the Darkness Databook, there was an image of Yui lying on the bed with her fun area in view, but instead of the usual area appearing, but no other detail mentioned like with Momo taking a shower or Mikan getting hot over her brother, you can see a very, very, very vague lining the line defining the space between her labia majora along with shading.  However, these more provocative drawings are just going to be in the Volumes and any other special book like the Data Book that may come out in the future.

Mayoi Neko Overrun! also had those types of drawings in their Data Book.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2011)

Just read ch. 9 of Darkness in spanish....it was cool and


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you! Finally, it seemed like forever since the last chapter. Thanks RM!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

*"The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." *



Says download link 

*Edit:* Nvm it works now


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

Alternate Link

To help alleviate the high traffic going to that one MU link.


Lol, soup bar.

Jealous as always Yui.

Good to see this is the last time we'll see Ren interupt Run's scenes like that.  Spontaneous Female to Male gender transforming do not want.


I'm still waiting for my Darkness Volume 2 to come in.  It's just finishing customs checking (checked status) and should be here soon.  Another volume to add to my wonderful collection of TLR.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2011)

Run's greatest obstacle to being with Rito has finally been expelled. I had a feeling something like that would happen eventually and I was glad that it happened this chapter. 

And Momo's imagination once again went into over drive


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy shit @ page 8. DDL I cant believe the showed titty fucking. I love this series.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 9, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> Holy shit @ page 8. DDL I cant believe the showed titty fucking. I love this series.


That's a soap.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 10, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> Holy shit @ page 8. DDL I cant believe the showed titty fucking. I love this series.



Looks can be deceiving when you're dealing with a gender changing alien


----------



## Destin (Jul 10, 2011)

Come now, a soap bar should have been the first thing that came to mind.   No one wants to see any man parts in this manga.  Why do you think Ren had the clothes instead of Run when they separated?  We want the nude women.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 10, 2011)

CXC's release of chapter 9 if anyone else wants it.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, this is the first time that I actually found Run interesting. She was always one of the least interesting girls in the manga to me so I wasn't really excited about this chapter when she appeared at the end of the last chapter. However I still liked this chapter. I also like how the girls are getting more aware about Rito's unique tripping power.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 11, 2011)

did that really say next chapter in September? thats more than two months away. 
I liked run personally, she has green hair after all, so Im glad they finally spilt them, plus now they can still use ran a comedic relief trying to win lala, and she will still shoot him down. 

But I got to say I wasnt expecting Mei to become buddy buddy so soon, she is like one of the gang. 

But i have to say my favorite scene was when Momo had the "chance" eyes and grabbed run's hand.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 12, 2011)

the force is still strong with this one; the to love ru art made almost double the second best artwork of $8,000 - and some of those other artist were no slouches either; so clearly Yabuki has some backing


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

Well TLR is one of the few shounen jump shows that has darn good sales in discs without relying solely on merchandise.  Not like Naruto and Bleach which don't have the best of disc sales.  Heck, every time a manga volume comes out, unless I set up an rss or live e-mail notifier on my computer to let me know as soon as a volume is up for pre-order and I don't pre-order it then, the chances of me getting my copy are slim.  Yabuki even wrote a side note in chapter 6 in a manga panel that said his thanks to everyone for making this manga so popular.  The fans love him and even if they don't always admit it publicly, they still enjoy it.

It's actually the only series I go out and buy the Blu Rays, Manga Volumes, merchandise, etc. for; other series, I don't do that.


On that note, Volume 2 finally came in the mail.  Darn, customs check takes so long sometimes. 


*Spoiler*: _TLRD V2_


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the force is still strong with this one; the to love ru art made almost double the second best artwork of $8,000 - and some of those other artist were no slouches either; so clearly Yabuki has some backing



He did very well, shows how much support he has.   The guy deserves it, especially after the fiasco he went through with that bitch X wife of his.



Destin said:


> The fans love him and even if they don't always admit it publicly, they still enjoy it.



It's the ecchi thing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 13, 2011)

its just means despite the crap he seems to occasionally take, its from a small minority rather than the majority; but how can you hate on inventor of the one of the greatest techniques of all time "lickty lick", truly a fearsome technique


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

To Love-Ru Darkness Newsletter (Japanese)

Someone want to translate this.  From what I can tell though, To Love-Ru Darkness sales are doing well.


*Edit:*

Found an English article to give exact figures of how much of Volume 2 was sold in a week:


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, seems like its saying Volume 2 of Darkness is selling well and beat Volume 28 of HunterxHunter, which got the second highest sales.


----------



## Gene (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm, Oricon has it that TLR Darkness vol. 2 came in at 7th on the weekly charts.


----------



## bludvein (Jul 14, 2011)

Its almost like the mangaka is trying to see how offensive he can possibly be to the people pushing for censorship and get away with it. Its pretty funny actually, but at this rate he won't be in Jump Sq. for much longer. Which would be a real shame.


----------



## Destin (Jul 14, 2011)

As long as TLR keeps selling, I doubt Jump will want to let go of it any time soon.





Also, I've been looking around the Internet, but does anyone know if the To Love-Ru - Abunai Girls Talk (とらぶる 「危ないガールズトーク」) Light Novel was ever translated?  Ignoring the Data Book as it only just came out recently with just a few bits of pieces translated on image boards and forums here and there, the Light Novel has been out since August 2009 and I don't see any translated bits from it.



I've got the physical copy, but was wondering what it was all about.  The illustrations give me some idea, but still, that's not a whole lot to go by.

Some old cam shots from two years ago from a blog when it came out (finding a digital copy online is also hard like finding one for the data book - well not as hard; more on the annoying side actually).


*Some images I can't post (a bit too ecchi), so here are some that are okay.





*Spoiler*: __ 









If it was addressed earlier in the thread, then I was wondering if someone could point me out or if not, then was wondering if anyone knew anything about it.  Thanks.


Then again, if it's anything like To Aru Majutsu no Index where it took 6-7 years to translate the earlier light novels and put a huge dent in translating most of the novels (thanks a lot js06 and Teh Ping), then lol, it's going to be a long time before the TLR LN is translated (never mind the TLR Data Book or even the Mayoi Neko Overrun! Character Navigation Book) I guess.




*EDIT:*  Okay, I got the Light Novel.  Now that took quite a bit of time.  *phew*  jsharer.com... you were not meant for US traffic I see...

I renamed the file from whatever the hell: 

"(һ??С?h) [?參?ĥF?ҥ??룯ʸ????̫?ʡ??L???Šɳ?F] To LOVE?? -?Ȥ?֤?-??Σ?ʤ????`?륺?ȩ`????" 

....means and labeled it as 

"To Love-Ru - Abunai Girls Talk (とらぶる 「危ないガールズトーク」)".

Media Fire:

To Love-Ru - Abunai Girls Talk Light Novel


Hopefully this makes it easier for people to find in case others might be interested in translating it in case it hasn't already been translated (doubt it has though).


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet, thank you so much!  +Reps


----------



## Akatora (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks, the MU one is better imo

since i don't have to unpack it to view it 


hough not sure how many doubble pages there were but the FS one had about 10 more pages though didn't noptice em wen skimming through (could be due to the mu one having more doubble pages)


----------



## Akatora (Jul 31, 2011)

some spoilers and scans are out for chapter 10

focus on the 3 devilukans


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Text spoilers:



> Lala is fixing a device for Nana and they reminisce about their childhood.  Then they start talking about breasts.   Lala shows Nana a device to make her boobs bigger, but it malfunctions and swaps Nana and Momo's breasts, leaving Momo with a flat chest.  Nana teases Momo, but the effect eventually wears off.
> 
> Later Rito and Momo visit Mikado in her office.  Mea pays them a quick visit then leaves.  Mikado gets suspicious and Momo asks if she knows anything about Mea.  Mikado tells her that even though she was a doctor from the Darkness, after Yami's old organization was destroyed she hadn't heard anything about it or Dr. Tearju since.
> 
> ...



Spoiler Images:

*Anyone really want this?*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

Give us the images or provide links at least 

But seriously Rito now likes Run, legit? I thought he didn't give much to her back in the original series


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Link:



There is one more image, but I will have to censor that one for safe viewing on the forums.

Edit:  Link


Well the girls are making more advances and showing more of their feelings to him.  It's all part of progression.  The amount of effort that Run is putting into all of this at least deserves some sort recognition.  Not every girl who likes Rito now liked him the way they do when they first met him or even did a few days or weeks afterwards.  Some feel quickly, but others took a while.  Even Lala took some time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 31, 2011)

^God damn  
That kiss better not be a dream or someone thinking about it


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a possibility.  I'm not entirely sure.  The background looks rather dim in comparison to the surrounding environment.  That generally can mean it's not from an actual scene.  Rito is still embarrassed, which might not make it a Momo imagination scene for sure.  Overall, it could go either way.  I'll have to look at the raw when I get my hands on it to know on what's going on.


----------



## zapman (Aug 1, 2011)

dont follow this for the story, but reading your spoiler text... didnt Rito already tell Lala that he likes Haruna or w/e at the end of the original?  why this again


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

zapman said:


> dont follow this for the story, but reading your spoiler text... didnt Rito already tell Lala that he likes Haruna or w/e at the end of the original?  why this again



Seems more to me that despite the whole "harem thing", Rito is still hung up on Haruna as the one he loves the most.  He hasn't really accepted the whole harem thing.  Lala might be fine with polygamy and Momo as well, but not everyone is.  If you were to count affection in points, then in Rito's heart, Haruna is in 1st place, but of course, he's still indecisive, which is what many are upset about.  This appears to be a scene for Rito to tell Lala that he loves Haruna the most.

However, this might be here only as a way to give Ren a chance at Lala since he is free and all.  Then again, Momo and maybe Mea of course won't give up on polygamy and will continue to get Rito with everyone.

In the end, this is just a guess.  Until I can see the actual script instead of spoilers from someone who just looked at small camera pictures, then I'll wait until making a more refined observation.


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

Since I saw interest with the spoilers and all:

Chapter 10 Raw (Online)

Okay, the kissing scene was just another reflection of Momo's imagination.  Will save my thoughts until scan comes out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 3, 2011)

I am disappoint that Momo thought up that kiss between Rito and Lala rather being a real scene


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 3, 2011)

Flat Momo..........so wrong.  

But at least Rito is finally being a man and considering the harem plan.


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

Boobie-Boobie Up-Kun!! 

Mikado-sensei is looking as "big" as ever I see. 

Yeah that "advice" from Ren; I kind of expected that, now that he's a separate being.

Mikan's many hair styles is always a treat to see. 

O and yes, unless proven otherwise, it's generally a safe assumption to believe Momo is imagining something. 


Ah Rito, yes I will somewhat understand that it's hard to pick one of the girls since they are all top tier, but do understand that no matter who you pick, you'll end up with a top tier girl.  That or have your harem or whatever, who knows at this point. 


Overall, nice backstory on Lala.  Even if not the main focus for the sequel, she was still the main heroine for the majority of the story, so it was nice to see the focus on her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing Nana with huge breasts just seems out of place 

And Rito should just go over to the dark side and accept his fate as lord of his harem :dtass


----------



## Random Member (Aug 3, 2011)

Chapter 10v2

Better picture quality in this release, if anyone cares.


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

*Looks*

Yes, much better.  It almost looked like they used those blurry raws on mangahead with the smudges every where.  This one matches more with the other chapter scans.  Saving this one until the volume scans come out one day.


Yeah a lot of people asking about Mayoi Neko Overrun.  O well, I'll still wait, I still have a spot on my shelf for Volume 3 to come out one day next to Volume 1, 2 and the Databook.  Both the manga artist and novel author are taking a break, heh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice chapter, Lala proved of being a real big sister and the scene that momo imagined was cool


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah that's the thing.  Often if you feel like you're the more mature one and someone else is childish, then it wouldn't hurt to re-evaluate yourself to see if perhaps you might be the childish one.  Sometimes you can be too sure on something and fail to truly grasp the entire situation since you stopped observing for new clues since you thought you had them all.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Aug 3, 2011)

Destin said:


> Yeah a lot of people asking about Mayoi Neko Overrun.  O well, I'll still wait, I still have a spot on my shelf for Volume 3 to come out one day next to Volume 1, 2 and the Databook.  Both the manga artist and novel author are taking a break, heh.



Sorry to burst your bubble but it seems the manga has been confirmed as ended. Not sure if those other chapters that came out will serve as content for a new tankobon though.


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but it seems the manga has been confirmed as ended. Not sure if those other chapters that came out will serve as content for a new tankobon though.





So I see...  Seems like sales had something to do with it.  Volume 1 has chapters 1-4, Volume 2 had chapters 5-8 and the Data Book had chapter 5.5.  That leaves chapters 9 and 10 and they were shorter than the other numbered chapters.  That's not good.  I don't know why they waited this long to say something about it.  I see them apologizing to the people who waited a long time for the next release.  Maybe they felt that when compared to To Love-Ru's sales, Mayoi Neko Overrun! took up too much of Yabuki's that could have been used for To Love-Ru.

That's a darn shame.  With the light novel still in hiatus, I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up in seeing any completion.  Now, I do enjoy To Love-Ru more, but still, it's quite disheartening to hear this happen.

Thanks a lot for the update.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Aug 3, 2011)

(not to say too off topic)
Actually, it probably had less to do about sales and more about the drama that has come to light concerning the light novel's artist (who's character designs influenced the manga) and the author. They've cut ties and the light novel will continue with new artists every new volume. My guess is because of that, the manga can't really be continued.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait Darkness ended off at Chapter 10? Theres not gonna be another chapter?


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Aug 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait Darkness ended off at Chapter 10? Theres not gonna be another chapter?



No, we're talking about the author's other series Mayoi Neko Overrun!


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2011)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> No, we're talking about the author's other series Mayoi Neko Overrun!



was that also a monthly or a weekly?


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> (not to say too off topic)
> Actually, it probably had less to do about sales and more about the drama that has come to light concerning the light novel's artist (who's character designs influenced the manga) and the author. They've cut ties and the light novel will continue with new artists every new volume. My guess is because of that, the manga can't really be continued.



O alright then.  Maybe something might happen in the future, but yeah I won't think much about it. Thanks. 



Akatora said:


> was that also a monthly or a weekly?



No, Mayoi Neko Overrun! was quarterly (one every 3 months).  Started off monthly in Jump Square, but when transferred to Jump Square 19, it became quarterly.



Sorry for the off topic discussion.  Though yeah, to avoid further confusion, To Love-Ru Darkness is very much strong and doing well.


----------



## Godot (Aug 4, 2011)

it was nice seeing a lala centred chapter, she's still my favourite character, despite the other girls.

It's also weird seeing her as a more mature, mellow person, in contrast to the original, where she was hyperactive and slightly annoying.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 10, 2011)

Did Rito really make out with Run on his own free will?


----------



## Destin (Aug 10, 2011)

Dust said:


> Did Rito really make out with Run on his own free will?



Rito didn't make out with anyone.  Any scenes where you saw Rito doing anything very sexual with any of the girls were all just imaginary thoughts.  Rito has yet to kiss any of the girls on the lips romantically, never mind having sex with them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2011)

Whatever happened to Zestin?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably working with Rito's father.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, Zestin's become Rito's father's assistant and apparently is really good at that.   Won't be surprised if he ends up writing his own manga, and it probablly ends up being TLR itself.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

To Love-Ru Extra Chapter 3 from Square 19 spoilers are out.

Good raws should surface by Friday.

Anyways, dat Risa!


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 17, 2011)

^ Sounds good, cant wait.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2011)

Yui! pek

Hot damn, Risa!  You can see a little of her kitty in that fantasy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2011)

Translated by me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bangai-hen chapter.

Yui : What Run said still puzzle me.

Run : I'll become a real Idol, so I can make Rito-kun heart mine.

Yui : I have to be extra careful around her, more than before.
Yui : I thought she was just another one who would bring Yuki-kun further away from proper moral.
Yui : Tss ... Why do I bother that much about it, anyway ?
Being a public moral committee member is not an easy task.


Yui : Mom, Big Brother ! Why are you crying ?
Yui Mom : This drama, it makes me cry to no end.

On drama *I always loved you*

Yui mom : After all, the first love are always specials.
Yui bro : So true. It makes me remember grade school.
Yui mom : Yui-chan, where are you going ?

Yui : Going on a walk.

Yui : What was that about First love stuff anyway ?
Why is my family like this ?

Yui : Fufu ! It's during those times that I'm going to feed the kittens.

Haruna : Kotegawa-san !

Haruna : So that was you, Kotegawa-san !

Yui : Sa ... Sairenji-san ?

Haruna : What are you doing here ?

Yui : Killing time.

 ( I would be too ashamed to say that feeding the kittens here is my lastest fascination. )

Haruna : To tell you the truth. I'm about to go to the place Mio works. Do you want to come with me ?

Mio : Welcome ! Our newest operation is the Meow Meow campaign. Meow !
Yui : I'm here, Mio.
Mio : Hoh ! Haruna ! And with Kotegawa-san. Now that's a rare sight.

Mio : Have fun meow !

Yui : Huh, yeah.

Mio : Strange place.

Haruna : Sorry for asking you to come. But this place haves a unique ambiance.
I never went here before, so I was quite nervous.
I'm relieved you came with me.

Yui : ( Ok. I'm starting to see the picture. )

Haruna : But you know what ? The cakes here are excellent.

I tried one when Mio told me about it.

Yui : Really ?

Haruna : Hiya !
Risa : Hello ! Yui, Haruna !

Yui : Risa !

Haruna : Please, Don't scare me like that.

Risa : Haha ! Mio told me we were having a rare pair coming here.
And they have a day off. You would think they'd come with a certain boy, but no.
But hey, It's not my place to make fun of you.

Yui : Coming here with a member of the opposite sex would be shameful.
Risa : Here it comes "Shameful".

Risa : Didn't I tell you ?
When I came here, dating Yuki.

Haruna : With Yuki-kun ?

Risa : We met in town, he saved me from two skirt chaser.
I reeealllly wanted to thank him so I invited him home.
And ... he came in my place during nigh.

Risa : Ha ha ha ... Yuki. This is really ba ...
Rito : Last time I checked, you invited me. Momioka !

Risa : Yuki, that letch.
He was quite the Technician, you know.

Haruna : Tech ...What ?

Yui : You're lying.
Maybe Yuki-kun is quite the letch. But even he wouldn't lower himself to that kind of behaviour.
Please, stop with the weird jokes, Momioka-san.


Risa : Oh man. They found out.
( But this is only half a lie, after all. )

Yui : The cake was good, indeed.
Miomoka is quite the troublesome one.

Haruna : Sometime Risa loves to tease us.
But that was unexpected.

Yui : What ?

Haruna : I never thought the day would come when you would defend Yuki like you did.
You're always angry with him,"Shameful this, shameful that"

Haruna : I'm relieved you finally understand that Yuki is a honest person.

Yui : Well ... huh.

Rito : Don't misunderstand. I never wanted to peek or anything.
Yui : ( I always knew ... That he ... That Yuki was different from the others.
Maybe he's a letch, but he's honest. Maybe he's shameful, but he's reliable. )

Yui mom : ( After all, the first love are always specials. )

Yui : First love ... When did I started to see him like this ?

Yami : Kotegawa Yui. Did you ever fell in love ?
If possible, I want to know.
I have a feeling it might be really important.

Yui : Love... ?
Was that it ? Was that love ?

Yui mom : Yui-chan, is there someone you like ?


loli yui : I hate boys ! I'll never fall in love. It's shameful.

Yui : I'm such a lewd.

Haruna : ?

Rito : What's wrong, Kotegawa ?

Yui : Nothing, really ...

Celine : Maaauuu !

Rito : Wah !?

Yui : ( And this guy is supposed to be my first love ? )
WHAT ARE YOU DOING ? YOU LEWD, LEWD MAN !

Rito : Sooorrrrrrryyyy !

Yui : ( I'll never accept this ! Ever ! )

Celine : Mau ?







Have fun.

------------------------

I'm not really used to translated TLR, tell me what you think of my trans.


----------



## Gene (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dat Yui ending

allofmymoney.jpg


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 18, 2011)

Silly Risa, no technique of Rito's will *ever* be as formidable as that dog of Haruna's tongue storm.


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

"I have to make sure he doesn't distrupt the public morals further still..."
O is that your excuse? 

Lol at soap opera scene.

I already said it before, but I'll say it again.  Dat Risa!

"I will never acknowledge this"

Sure, keep saying that.  In the mean time, I'll enjoy more of your delicious angles and curves and many months of To Love-Ru Darkness to come.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow this half chapter was 10x better then last full chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2011)

Gotta love a Yui-centric chapter. I enjoyed this special more than I thought I would.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

lol techniques still dat Yui, the chapter was enjoyable in some way stil woinder why was Celine there?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh

my








fucking god


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2011)

We get this reaction every chapter


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


>





WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy hell! Finally we see vagoo But WTF was with the mini Rito army molesting her?


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Holy hell! Finally we see vagoo But WTF was with the mini Rito army molesting her?



That's a fantasy that Mea is having (from a spoiler image not shown on that blog) due to her obsession with wanting to be licked by Rito.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2011)

lol Rito Army


----------



## Akatora (Sep 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> We get this reaction every chapter



Says quite a lot about the content ^^'


ever since darkness began i've been surprised again and again of what could fit into shounen demography

Especially with darkness being less comedy than the original series


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2011)

You sure this keeps being a shounen and not a seinen?


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> You sure this keeps being a shounen and not a seinen?



Shounen manga can generally be advertised up to starting of university age.  That being said, the age group that buys this manga most are the teenagers.  Since shounen manga is the most bought, it'll do whatever to remain in this category.  (Yes you could put Seinen tags to describe it, but as long as it's in Jump Square, it's still shounen.)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2011)

I see, i didn?t know that


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2011)

The 3rd volume will be out the 4th of November.
Can't wait.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok i looked through the raw pics posted in here, and i don't see anything special.
Seems like a normal TLR chapter to me.

Anyone, fill me in on what all the commotion is about pl0x.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 2, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Ok i looked through the raw pics posted in here, and i don't see anything special.
> Seems like a normal TLR chapter to me.
> 
> Anyone, fill me in on what all the commotion is about pl0x.




What people are surprised about is Rito's eye reflection before Yami sitting on his head


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2011)

Yabuki has become a god.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 2, 2011)

A Rito Army could conquer the entire universe and create the biggest harem that has ever existed.


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 2, 2011)

For anyone that buys the volumes, discs, figures, and other To Love-Ru content, TLRD V.3 comes out November 4th.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2011)

Akatora said:


> What people are surprised about is Rito's eye reflection before Yami sitting on his head


LOL! Alright, now im getting it


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 3, 2011)

My goodness . It keeps getting better and better. Hopefully "things" will be more exposed in the future.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Found the full raw. I can translate it if people want.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Found the full raw. I can translate it if people want.



Oh yes. I would very much appreciate that kind sir. Will rep.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Finished


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 11 RAW



Chapter 11 : The True Self Within.

Oshizu : It tickles, Mikado-sensei.

Mikado : Really ?
You have to clean you body nicely.
Once girls turn into women, they love that you know ? Oshizu-chan.

Oshizu : Hya !

Mikado : Your artificial body is very well done.
You could even love, with that. It wouldn't be a problem.

Oshizu : Is it true ?
To think that a ghost like me is able to live with a flesh and blood body.
It's thanks to you, Mikado-sensei.

Mikado : I should be thanking you too.
Thanks to you I could get a precious sample of a Shinentai.

Oshizu : Shinen tai ?

Mikado : It's about souls with above average intelligent processing that are born in a energy body.
In other words, like you.

I managed to understand a bit about Ghosts while I studied The universe's Advanced science.

Mikado : And because you are made of an Energy Body, you might exhaust yourself and disappear. If your soul is weakened too much, that is.
Try not to do anything rash.

Oshizu : It's ok, I don't have anything of the sort on my mind.

Mikado : I guess so. I don't have to worry about this, with you.

Oooooh !

Nana : So, this is Mea's mantion ?
Momo : Sorry about this. We invited ourselves after school.
Nana wanted soo much to see your home, after all.

Nana : Tch ... Playing the nice girl.
You wanted to see her home as much as I did.

Mea : It's ok, I bored after school anyway.
But there's nothing inside, you know ?

Mea : Welcome to my home !

ChickA : Look at that dog.
It's the same dog that came to the school before.

Mikado : So, you saw Mea's home ?
Rito : Yes.

Momo : If possible, I wanted to get any information about her "Master".
But we got nothing.

Mikado : I guess it was to be expected. I never said this was going to be easy.
We well have a rough time finding out who he is.

Oshizu : Say ...
It looks like you're good friend with Mea, now.
Why don't you just ask her about him ?

Yami : It's useless.
For Kurosaki Mea, this Master existence is absolute.
Just because you hang out with her won't change her mind enough to give him away.

Rito : Really ? To me it sounds like your close friends, no ?

Momo : No.
I mean really. I can't figure her out at all.
she looks like close to us on the outside.
I still think there is a big wall between us and her heart.

And when this wall will be destroyed, then we will be able to see Mea for what she is, maybe.

But I'm still uneasy about all this.

Rito : Uneasy ?

Momo : Yes.
The more we get close to breaking that wall, the more anxious I am.
Like there is some unknown darkness hidden behind.

Mikado : Feminine intuition, maybe ?

Momo : I don't know.I never felt anything like that.

Yami : Mea and I. We are weapons created to kill.
If you can feel darkness in Mea's heart, then it's probably the same for me.
Weapons and people's hearts are both basic parts that are not that much different.

Rito : Yami.
To me, Mikan is, you know ...
She's my precious little sister.

Yami : Mikan ?

Rito : Our parents were never at home so we both supported eachother since we were kids. We lived like this.
To me she's more than just a sister.
I can understand very much why you're worried about Mea.
I would feel the same.
Because she's my first and only little sister.
If you can especially feel that, I think you're heart is no different from us.
You're no weapon.

Yami : Yuuki Rito ...

Momo : Haa ... Rito-san. What amazing fellowship.

Oshizu : Rito.
It's because of this that Haruna and Lala are ...

Huh ?

DOOOO ...

*yami pantsu*

Yami : I ... I hate Ecchi ! Don't look !
Rito : I didn't ...
Ha ...

Oshizu : D... D... DOG !

Momo : Kya !

Mikado : Oh, my ...

Rito : Oshizu-chan, calm down !
Your will power is going crazy.

*yami boobs*

Momo : Maa ... <3 !

Yami : ...
Rito : Huh ...

Yami : KILL YOU !

Momo : That was not his fault, Yami-san !
Mikado : Oh, my ...

Oshizu : I did it again.
I wish I could do something about my willpower going crazy.
I should apologize to Rito-san and Yami-san.
Were are they ?
Huh ?
This is ... Nana and the rumored Mea.

Nana : Are you sure it's ok ?
Mea : No problem. Leave it to me.

Oshizu : To me she's just a normal girl.
She's doesn't look like scary at all.
Maybe Momo and the others worry to much.

Nana : See ya, I'm gonna ask Haruna.

Mea : I'm going back to class.

Oshizu : Mea is alone ...
This is my chance.

If I turn to a ghost, possess her and sound out her heart ...
I would get a glimpse at who she really is.

Oshizu : So this ... Mea's heart.

Mea : Ah yes, please Senpai. Lick me, Lick me more !
Being licked all over is fantastic.

Oshizu : What is this ?
This girl is weird, thinking about this.
What's with her ?
I should search a little more deeper.
Something that gives me a clue to who she really is.

Oshizu : This is ...
This is not Sainan Town.
Are thoses memories before she came to earth ?

Fodders : So you want to know where is Konjiki no Yami ?
With a cute face like this, you think you're a bounty hunter ?
Yes, we do know where she is.
But were not going to give our target's location away so easily.
Maybe if all of us could play with you ... Little girl.

Mea : Fine by me.

Oshizu : Ha ...
This is ...
Almost like ...
Yami-san !

Mea : They weren't lovely at all.
But now I know where is Yami-oneechan. She's on earth.
I'm done playing bouty hunters.

Are we moving, master ?

Master : Of course.

Oshizu : Master ?
Aren't Yami and Momo trying to find out who he is ?

Let's see, what do we have here ?
If I can find out who he is ...
His Identity ...

Huh ... I can't see anything anymore.
Why ?

Mea : You'd better stop right here, right now.
Murasame-senpai.
You're Doctor Mikado's assistant, and a Shinentai.
It's the first time I meet one.
Your abilities are similar to my Psycho Type powers.
But I wouldn't advice you to stay here any longer.

Oshizu : Ha, no ... What !?
I'm being engulfed by the darkness !?

Oshizu : *panting*

Mea : Good for you, Murasame-senpai.
One second longer in my body and you would be destroyed.

Oshizu : Who ... Who are you ?
--------------------------------
Mea : This is ... my room ?

Nana : Cool, right ?
Haruna took the furniture and I decorated.

Mea : Wonderful !

Haruna : I think a home should be bright and colorful.

Nana : Right !

Mea : But doesn't that cost a lot of money ?
Nana : No, it's ok. Think of it as a present.
( Even though I used up all my allowance. )

Mea : Thank you, Nana-chan. Haruna-senpai.

Mikado : Oshizu-chan ? What's wrong, you don't look like well.

Oshizu : It's nothing. I'm preparing the tea, Mikado-sensei.

Mikado : .....

Oshizu : Kurosaki Mea.
There was something dreadful inside her heart, what was that ?
If only I could ...

--------------------

Momo : Dammit, Yami-san. It's about time you forgive him.

Yami : This is unforgivable !

-------------------------

END


About Shinentai
Ghosts are phenomena resulting from thoughts projecting
their form onto one’s mind…
but a “Shinentai” forms an image as a real body.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh yes, this translation only makes it better


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2011)

No Risa?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Murasame got to witness first hand the depths of darkness that lurks within Mea. I wonder if Mea's master placed some sort of mental block or trap within Mea? I have a feeling that whenever Momo manages to reveal Mea's true self is when we'll be close to a final confrontation with Mea's master.

lol@Yuuto still being chase by Yami at the end of the chapter


----------



## Random Member (Sep 4, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> Thank you.



No problem.



Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Murasame got to witness first hand the depths of darkness that lurks within Mea.



I really liked that part of the chapter. As cliche as the exchange was, Mea in action was pretty awesome. This part of the story should kick in more often, imo.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 4, 2011)

This series has to go back to being weekly. How does a series go back to being weekly again? More sales?


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Sep 4, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> This series has to go back to being weekly. How does a series go back to being weekly again? More sales?



This would be the worst thing to happen. The authors have gone on record saying that weekly has too many restrictions and they couldn't pace their story well as opposed to monthly. If it went to weekly, the ecchi would become massive weaksauce and the story would falter.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 4, 2011)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> This would be the worst thing to happen. The authors have gone on record saying that weekly has too many restrictions and they couldn't pace their story well as opposed to monthly. If it went to weekly, the ecchi would become massive weaksauce and the story would falter.



That's true. I'm just getting impatient.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 5, 2011)

We need more Run. I love her.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd like to see more of her as well. Especially since she's no longer liable to turn into a dude at a moment's notice. It's something I had been wanting the author to do from day 1.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 5, 2011)

Random Member said:


> I'd like to see more of her as well. Especially since she's no longer liable to turn into a dude at a moment's notice. It's something I had been wanting the author to do from day 1.



I'm really hoping Run appear more often and gets some more focus later. I would really love that but since she's not a main character she's probably just gonna appear once in a while. I'm sad .


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2011)

Does the DDL from CXC's site not work for anybody else or does my internet hate me?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2011)

It works, you must've caught it during a server reset.


----------



## Gene (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah, it's been like that for a few days for me now. I think my campus internet is at fault.

Anybody want to provide this poor soul with an alternate DDL so I can have something to fap to later?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 7, 2011)

Gene said:


> Nah, it's been like that for a few days for me now. I think my campus internet is at fault.
> 
> Anybody want to provide this poor soul with an alternate DDL so I can have something to fap to later?



Here, pervert!


----------



## kishin (Oct 1, 2011)

To LOVEru Darkness, chapter 12 spoiler pic, Mikan's Chapter!

Chapter 65
Chapter 65
Chapter 65
Chapter 65


----------



## TadloS (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn that Momo. Perfect waifu material. 


Random Member said:


> Here, pervert!



Wow, now you are moderator(congratz). It really has been a long time since I visited NF.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for the script !


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 1, 2011)

Holy shit this will be awesome


----------



## Gene (Oct 1, 2011)

lawl Yabuki does it again with another hidden "image"

That glorious bastard.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

Mikan and Momo yuri scenes, let it happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2011)

RAW out ! 
Expect a translated script in the next couple of hours.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 3, 2011)

^Care to post link please.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 3, 2011)

Hahaha Momo is awesome! Always thinking about the harem


----------



## Akatora (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for the translation


"Teacher : Yuuki-san is looking at me.
Is my lesson wrong ? Did I do a mistake ?"


That was quite intersting
sounds like Mikan have had her times in the past correcting the teachers


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can relate all too much to Rito, having a little sister myself. That did the chapter for me.

When I think about it, it's funny. TLRD is overloaded with Fanservice, but has way more character development that the original.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 4, 2011)

This was really a cute chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2011)

Seeing everything Momo is doing for Rito she acts more like a faithful housewife than just one of his harem. Slowly but surely she's laying a decent foundation for his eventual harem and has yet another candidate in sight 

Anyways, awesome chapter given Mikan gets a ton of screen time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 6, 2011)

Seems that Momo is better suited to be Rito's wife than the others.

But looks like Rin is going to be the focus next chapter.


----------



## BVB (Oct 6, 2011)

haha I laughed out loud when Mikan was staring at the wall in class and her teacher thought she was staring at her because she supposedly made a mistake. 

obligatory:

datmomo 
datmikan 
datrin 
they should all be house-wifes


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2011)

Rin

Momo seems to be a good house wife and teacher being nervous because of mikan? that?s bullying on the teacher


----------



## TadloS (Oct 9, 2011)

Couldn't resist to color Momo. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 9, 2011)

^Nicely done Momo be lookin good


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm all in for this Harem ending. Makes so much sense in this manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)

It's that time of the month again!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think it's a good idea to look at the raws in the middle of school.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## Gene (Oct 31, 2011)

"Photo has been removed"


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 31, 2011)

Gene said:


> "Photo has been removed"


I guess those pics were a tad too hot for them


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2011)

This chapter seems promising.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh yeah .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

lol promising chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> I guess those pics were a tad too hot for them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You think?   

Probably overloaded their servers.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 31, 2011)

Did she suck his dick?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2011)

more like both of them fell down and she kissed it by accident


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking forward to this chapter


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2011)

Vino said:


> Did she suck his dick?



She already did, after all.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 31, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> She already did, after all.



can't rule out the option for Momo, but Nana is pretty certain a No to that

there has been panels that could suggest Momo might have in the past though...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2011)

Akatora said:


> can't rule out the option for Momo, but Nana is pretty certain a No to that
> 
> there has been panels that could suggest Momo might have in the past though...



I was talking about Momo, yeah.

Nana never did, though.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 1, 2011)

I already fapped to this chapter and I haven't even taken a glance at it.


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 1, 2011)

Yea not only new chapter this week but also a new volume comes out too. I'm hoping for lots of updated art.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude I love this manga, I loved the first one as well, but rarely is a harem so unapologetically actually a harem. Even the most aggresive girls are never like momo. The tsunderes are not so over the top or annoying like in other manga. And a harem is realistically possible. Plus there's character development, which I pretty much haven't seen in harem since, Tenchi? 

I hope they release the rest of the dvds (ovas) here in the US, and then make more anime, because this is one mangaka definitely worth supporting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2011)

well we can?t blame her for inventing something new, that one was invented long time ago.

Now seems that Nana is really starting to want to get close to Rito and well Yami is starting to open herself to him. I loved when he was blindfolded for the first time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

It is a little funny that Mikan trusts Yami who's main objective is to kill Yuto over Momo. Then again Mkan's a pretty good judge of character and Momo is a much bigger risk than Yami..just not for the same reason. 

I can't wait to learn more about Yami's past.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed she stripped to get in the bath even though she was holding hands with rito.
How is that possible?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 5, 2011)

^She used her transform power to cut what she couldn't get off due to Rito. Her sweater for example is cut so I think it's implied she cut the shirt too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2011)

I laughed so hard during the bath scene and at the scene where momo want to use Lala's invention but thought the situation would be too dangerious; Momo and Nana kind of remind me of Ryoko and Aeka, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> *I laughed so hard during the bath scene *and at the scene where momo want to use Lala's invention but thought the situation would be too dangerious; Momo and Nana kind of remind me of Ryoko and Aeka, which is not a bad thing.



This!  That was a funny chapter in general despite the simplistic set-up!  Incidentally, am I the only one who noticed Rito is apparently hung like a monster?  Maybe it was the angle but that mosaic made it look like he was bigger than Nana's face.  Suddenly all those girls being after him made a lot more sense.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 5, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Dude I love this manga, I loved the first one as well, but *rarely is a harem so unapologetically actually a harem*. Even the most aggresive girls are never like momo. *The tsunderes are not so over the top or annoying like in other manga.* And a harem is realistically possible. Plus there's character development, which I pretty much haven't seen in harem since, Tenchi?
> 
> I hope they release the rest of the dvds (ovas) here in the US, and then make more anime, because this is one mangaka definitely worth supporting.



All strong selling points with me as well.  I can't stand tsundere-types in most anime/manga but the few here aren't violent maniacs (save the times when Rito genuinely deserves it; if that boy would stop and think before he moves he'd avoid a ton of hassles).

I also think this is the first harem manga I ever saw where one of the girls actually wants a harem and actively works towards it.  The only other one that comes close is Rosario+Vampire and Yukari really only wants a threesome with Tsukune and Moka, meanwhile the girls only latched onto Fon Fon's harem idea that one chapter because they knew they had no real chance against Moka.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope darkness at some point down the line gets an anime; not now because there are not that many chapters but when the story is further along


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm surprised they didn't do the eye trick like they did in chapter 11


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 17, 2011)

O M G, DAT 

Haruna gets some payback


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow!   Nice twist to when Rito was a dog.   

Guess Kentaro still has a thing for the X.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Even if he didn't, Haruna was always Rito's main love interest and that probably won't ever change. So she needs some highlight now and then.


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 18, 2011)

Has there ever been a manga thats been this perverted before? I'm asking cause I'd want to read it not because I disapprove.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 18, 2011)

Probably, but i'd highly doubt you could find a shounen like that


----------



## Gene (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

I enjoyed it for a side story. Not bad having a little role reversal every once in awhile. It's usually Rito who becomes the unwilling lab rat for Lala's inventions and somehow ends up in a ecchi situation with one of the girls. This time around, Haruna ended up right in the lap of Rito...literally.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 20, 2011)

That was the best "toe placement" EVER!!!!!!!!!


I actually did a double take


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice one, Rito is a nice guy with every living thing and Haruna had her moment of "glory" Also I liked how for once Rito wasn?t the one creating the misunderstanding.


----------



## Revan21 (Nov 23, 2011)

You know, Mikan can be such a cockblock 
Who knows what naughty things Haruna might have done to the knocked out Rito if she hadn't walked in. Again.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 3, 2011)

I like where this is going. Probably that other girl in disguise though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2011)

Is what you said, or simply it?s the real Tearju who for some reason turned into a baddie.

Anyway nice chapter. Mikan

Also everyone dreaming with Rito


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

For some reason I can't help to think someone is purposely using Tears appearance for the sake of some dark plot but what a coincidence it would happen the night after Yami told Rito her back story


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 3, 2011)

You know, at first I thought of the possibility that Mei's Master was a Dark Tearju, who went evil after a failed attempt to kill her off.   But given how TLR is, most likely Tearju went hiding and by some coincidence just landed on Rito's lap.

Well, Rito's about to score another MILF to the harem!  



And Lala sleeping naked.


----------



## kishin (Dec 15, 2011)

Special Chapter of Jump SQL. Lab ?, To LOVE 14.5?.


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 15, 2011)

So Momo masturbates by rubbing her tail instead of...
...
That makes sense too


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 16, 2011)

Momo is the only one who truly belongs in a harem. The others deserve their own storyline....


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

nah, everyone needs to be with rito


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the direction, but I would at some point like to see more focus back on the original females like Lala, ran, kotogawa etc

plus I really want to see what Lala's mom looks like


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, Lala was pretty much the lead female and it's funny shes barely seen anymore, but this is technically a new series and Momo and Yami are the leading ladies.    And the other girls, they get their chance as we cycle from one to the other.

Come to think of it, I think Yui is next.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey does Gid know about Momo and maybe Nana liking Rito? I am wondering his reaction, in the anime he was ready to kill him, in the manga he was more aloof just wanting to retire, but cmon Gid is a badass that could destroy the earth in a blink of an eye, and all 3 of his daughters are trying to score with the same guy; wondering what his reaction will be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2011)

"BASTARD; NOT ONLY LALA BUT THE OTHER TWO AS WELL!!!......Okay you are ready to be my successor"


----------



## Akatora (Dec 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "BASTARD; NOT ONLY LALA BUT THE OTHER TWO AS WELL!!!......Okay you are ready to be my successor"



He pretty much wanted to give him the throne when he found out about Lala liking him and followed him a bit.

After all Gid want to have toime to play around again


----------



## Zaru (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm starting to think he's setting up for a Deviluke gaiden or something


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 17, 2011)

If only I was Rito. Godammit


----------



## Kirath (Dec 21, 2011)

Why can't I have a bunch of (alien) chicks trying to get into my pants?! >_>

Argh, why am I even reading this?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 21, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Why can't I have a bunch of (alien) chicks trying to get into my pants?! >_>
> 
> Argh, why am I even reading this?



fanservice?


----------



## Kirath (Dec 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> fanservice?



No, I'm not an ecchi person!


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 21, 2011)

Kirath said:


> No, I'm not an ecchi person!


But I am


----------



## Kirath (Dec 24, 2011)

hnnnggg


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2011)

Raw for the new chapter is out!
this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 27, 2011)

For thoses who can't read Japanese, I don't have the time to translate the chapter but 3 sentences.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tia : It's been a long time. I'm happy you're fine, Eve.
Yami : Now my name is Konjiki no Yami, so call me Yami-chan. I'm not the one I used to be.

Tia : So it seems. You're probably still mad that I left you and deserted.
You still think that I died while I ran away, but I barely managed to escape with my life.
I hid my indentity and while I travelled from stars to stars I learned that the organisation was destroyed. I tried to search for you but I never managed to find you.
When I learned of the dreadful "Golden Darkness" several years ago, I knew it was you, Eve. But I couldn't believe it.

I couldn't believe that such a carefree, lively child as you could dive so far into despair. I'm sorry. Forgive me.

Yami : I don't care about that anymore. You could apologize all your life, but I can't start my life from scratch. I can't erase my way of life. 
And I have no intention to erase my self as "Golden Darkness". This is who I am.

Tia : Wait !

Yami : The only thing that goes in my mind now is ...
I'm glad you're still alive, Tia.
That's all.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The moment I saw the braclet on Rito i keept saying, that just can't happen, they're not going to be teleported naked again this time... apparently I was right in a odd way
since Tia did still have her kneesocks or whatever they're called on


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hoho, Tearju.  



But looking at Mea, I got a baaad feeling.    Then again, Rito's just scored another MILF.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice chapter

Mea is planning something and Rito just got to touch some very nice


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 28, 2011)

to love ru only has 162 chapters, where is the ending? 

2- Why they always put a guy that will not get his oportunity? for reals she even sleeps naked with him  are the moral codes in japan are that an alien can rape you with a tentacle but a 15 year old cant fk a naked women that sleeps with him.  Im confuse


----------



## Akatora (Dec 28, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> to love ru only has 162 chapters, where is the ending?
> 
> 2- Why they always put a guy that will not get his oportunity? for reals she even sleeps naked with him  are the moral codes in japan are that an alien can rape you with a tentacle but a 15 year old cant fk a naked women that sleeps with him.  Im confuse



it continiues in "To love Ru darkness"

granted it still doesn't show em making out but you get as close as likely possible while maintaining the shounen label.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 10, 2012)

I think you'll get a kick out of this:


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2012)

tooo cheap.

Momo-chan is simply priceless. I wish I would wake up tomorrow with her lying right next to me pek.


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I think you'll get a kick out of this:



Money well spent! 

I'll wait for a HQ scan and have it custom made for my pleasure :wub


----------



## Akatora (Jan 30, 2012)

from the likely spoilers pics for the new chapter, it would seem to be yet another chapter pushing what can be shown in a shounen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Celine sucking on breasts again but now in more detail...




Chapter 343!


There is the option of it being from a well made Doujin, but personally I believe it is from the actual next chapter of darkness


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't faa....Oh, wait! I can!


----------



## kishin (Feb 1, 2012)

Chinese Scan

*
 To LOVE ru 16  (Chinese Scan Mediafire)*


----------



## Valky (Feb 1, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> I think you'll get a kick out of this:



Those Japanese people really know how to spend their money. Man I want it too.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 1, 2012)

Celine sucking on them titties was pretty awesome.


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2012)

Well that was enjoyable, im in love with Tearju


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Tearju Sensei.  


Glad we are getting somewhere with the plot.   Very interesting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2012)

Tearju

Also Mea is very sassy isn?t she? i?m starting to like her

Nice chapter, with some part of the plot moving on.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 7, 2012)

TLR: Darkness is getting an important announcement on the 18th. Maybe an anime announcement?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2012)

A Darkness Anime would be too much for TV to handle.  


But given what we learned from Bakuman, it has a high chance of being an anime announcement.   After all, it's been well over a year since Darkness Chapter 1.   So with the annoucement being now, perhaps this is going to be for the Winter Season?   Maybe late summer.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 7, 2012)

going to be interesting how they'll handle this with the age rating

I'd expect ovas to be more likely than tv


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2012)

They could just place it in the same schedule of Highschool DxD, there are baretits everywhere as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2012)

No, they won't give the same treatment. DxD has older looking girls while Yami, Momo, Nana, Mei, and Mikan are very underage.  And given the new laws in Japan, if they do make it an anime, it is going to be censored up the wazu.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2012)

ovas most likely


----------



## Akatora (Feb 17, 2012)

Another 19 pager is out raw


This time pollen from some kind of Flower makes Rito change attitude


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

So we are having Rito the carnivorous in the next chapter?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2012)

Akatora said:


> Another 19 pager is out raw
> 
> 
> This time pollen from some kind of Flower makes Rito change attitude



Rito says something like "I'm gonna be the harem king !"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2012)

I demand High School DXD TLR Darkness crossover, would blow the gintama sket dan or dragonball one piece crossover out of the water. 

And I agree if they continue to animate TLR, probably ovas.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2012)

If such a crossover happened, it would be hillarious!   But to pull it off, DxD would need to be published in Jump.


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 18, 2012)

So, what was the announcement?


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Feb 18, 2012)

The announcement was that SQ.19 is becoming bi-monthly instead of seasonal.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2012)

wait so is this going to just come out every two months now?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah what an "amazing" announcement... -.-''


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Feb 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait so is this going to just come out every two months now?



Concerning TLRD, it would be in addition to the monthly SQ. So more TLRD per year.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2012)

lol Harem king Rito?? somehow it just don?t fit him to be a pervert.

However he was literally in heaven when he put on those goggles


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2012)

I want those goggles


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2012)

Those goggles are probably the best invention ever made. If only they existed in real life I'd pay millions for them.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 18, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> wait so is this going to just come out every two months now?



The side chapters will come out every 2 months now instead of every 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2012)

This might be the first time I've seen Rito properly use one of Lala's inventions


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the 1st time lala inventions didnt screw up


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2012)

For that brief moment, he was living the dream!


----------



## Akatora (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Those goggles are probably the best invention ever made. If only they existed in real life I'd pay millions for them.



I think they've been used before in TLR and they got other functions


The one shown in this chapter might have it's use in real life but seriously it would also have big setbacks 


I wouldn't expect you'd like to see everyone like that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, Lala invented those goggles to be able to see through the structure of her inventions and find mistakes and such stuff. but Rito found them and pretty much happened what happened now without him being a pervert and of course in the end he saw one of the most horrible things ever.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 19, 2012)

NICE more TLRD is always a good thing; question have there been any  rumblings yet of a possible ova or anime, or is it not far enough along yet. I mean with TLRD I cant see no one any  least not taking a chance with an ova.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 20, 2012)

here

I can't believe they got away with doing that eye reflection thing again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2012)

Momo for the win !


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 2, 2012)

Mea cockblocking.  


Oh Momo-sama!  pek


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 2, 2012)

It's finally getting closer. Rito is gonna tap 'dat Momo ass soon hopefully


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol, did Momo get all scared when Rito had an erection?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2012)

Momo

Still, didn?t really expect her to be scared.

Also Mea cockblocking was just hilarious. And those guys from the Fan club became more attached to her


----------



## Kirath (Mar 3, 2012)

Momo is 14? o.O


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2012)

Makes it weird she's in high school. Skips grades I guess.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 3, 2012)

You forget how easily it is to manipulate the principal.  


Hot girl?   You're in!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2012)

is Momo seemingly becoming more truly in love with rito jeopardize the harem plan? she kind of liked him before, but this is the first time she has acted really like a girl in love around rito, is she as willing to share now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2012)

dunno, probably this may end with her not really wanting to share Rito but it being to late because the harem is just about to become official


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 4, 2012)

I think Momo truly falling in love with Rito might cause problems at first, especially how she's going against Lala.   But eventually things will resolve that she will opt out being the wife and go back to the idea of being the lover instead.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 4, 2012)

^they can all just be wives, last time I checked the ruler of the known universe does not follow the laws of some rinky dinky planet like earth


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah, Momo did say that all the girls can be his wife.   But she opted to be the mistress. 

My guess is that inspite of the rules of the galaxy, Lala being married to Rito prevents her being married to Rito as well.   Well that's my guess.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2012)

So what would that make Nana? 

Was just talking with a buddy who saw Rosario was added to netlfix, said he liked tenchi style of the possiblity of a harem ending; I told him if he likes the possibility of a harem, he needs to check out tlr AND dxd


----------



## Random Member (Mar 31, 2012)

To Love-Ru Darkness is getting animated.

Staff:



> Director: Otsuki Atsushi ("Motto To LOVE-Ru")
> Character Design: Oka Yuichi ("To LOVE-Ru")
> Production studio : Xebec



Source: ,


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

